# King of Streets Hop Off



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

*King of Streets Hop Off ko*

Alright guys we got a hop off starting anybody interested check in.
There will be a street hop and a radical hop. 
Street hop rules.
1. No flipping over or sitting on bumper. Model has to come down on its own.
2.Back wheels must stay on ground
3. Rear end can be in locked position or funtional. 
4. Interior is a must.

Radical rules. 
1. No flipping
2. Model can stay standing
3. Interior is optional. 
4. Rear wheels can leave the ground.

If any one wants to change or adjust rules let me know. I would like to find a few people to be the judges. You can post updates if wanted. Im thinking 1 month to complete build. Must be painted with bumpers attached. Other details will be up to builders. Bmf ect.
So far on list is
Met8to
Art2roll
Luxman 
Hoppingmaddness
Dink
15*03 CUSTOMS
Dre1only
PINK86REGAL
Bravo
bellboi863
Mlopes63

hit me up so I can add you to list.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*WHEN DOES THE BUILD OF START*


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Im thinking the end of this week. Do you want to be added?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im in !!! radical class, rules sound good, hardest part is gonna be not flippin lol. 

Dink you should get in this bro


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

LUXMAN said:


> Im in !!! radical class, rules sound good, hardest part is gonna be not flippin lol.
> 
> Dink you should get in this bro


X2 im in dam no flippin huh thats gonna be hard


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

ART2ROLL said:


> Im thinking the end of this week. Do you want to be added?


is it ok if i use a car i already started painting


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats kool dink. If you guys want you can start already. But we will make the end date June 4th. If needed we can add a week.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Post updates if you guys want but no hopping vids till the end date.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*IM IN:biggrin:*


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Also NO prebuilt hopper kits all must be home made that koo art?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yea and for the contest we should all meet up at the end of the date n hop in Person for those who are in or aound cali


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

You mean the hoppin hydros kits. I dont see a problem with those. If you can swing them bring them. This hop off will be open to everyone. No matter how they are built. This is a friendly hop off and if all goes good we will have another a month after this one is over and ill donate a prize or award. So the more people are in on this the better. 
Also I would like someone not participating to be a judge for this hop off. Any one interested.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I will hopefully be In L.A. For the 4th of july would be cool to try to meet up And hop!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im down to meet up forsure n yea that sounds good art n winner aka kind of street gets like a title n same for kimd of radical umtil the next hop which goes on


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im only goin radical becuz i know My back wheels are gonna leave the ground since My ubar wont be super long lol. So how we judging this thang. . .

Highest without flipping
Most times standing straight up
Or. . . . .


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I think getting a ruler n measure that wheel lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

So if I was back in cali I could hop against some Legendary model car builders, ain't been on a table in years so LIL gonna have to do dammmm sounds like fun well back to the basement count me in, no flips huh, ok no wieghts right, good got this new ish I wanna try out anyway :x:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Never said anything about weights. I use them on my dancers. Glad to see list growing. Im gonna start mine this friday. Going with a 59. Going for street but might end up radical.


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Do we post a pic of the model were doin?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Do we post a pic of the model were doin?


Yeah that would be kool. Updates are kool too. Just no hoppin till finish date. Im in with a new 59 impala. Gonna try and do both classes. Just gotta figure out what other kit I want to cut.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I pulln out my 60 thtats stand still n gonna cut it up n then for radical hmmm who knows lol


----------



## DaChamp626 (Mar 8, 2012)

iIm interested in this contest any other rules ?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

DaChamp626 said:


> iIm interested in this contest any other rules ?


Just whats posted in the first page. Do you want to be added to the list. Would be great to get as much hoppers in this.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I like to be one of the judges


----------



## DaChamp626 (Mar 8, 2012)

SO ITS JUST GONNA BE A VIDEO CONTEST?


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I guess it will just be video.	Darkside you are more than welcome to be a judge. I would like to find at least 2 more yhat will volunteer to be judges.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

i havent built SHIT in months but i want in on this.... lux is one of the model hop kings on this but im in the radical class


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Aww Art I was gonna go with a 59 also lol still might or I might go get a caddy . . . Hmmm


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

PINK86REGAL said:


> i havent built SHIT in months but i want in on this.... lux is one of the model hop kings on this but im in the radical class


Oh hell yea we dun pulled Jason out the woodwerks lol. Man this is gonna be an EPIC hopping contest we got

Art2roll
Met
Dink
Dre 
Pink86regal
Myself
Hoppinmadd
And others !!

I feel honored to be at the table with you guys and this gonna be big fun


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

LUXMAN said:


> Oh hell yea we dun pulled Jason out the woodwerks lol. Man this is gonna be an EPIC hopping contest we got
> 
> Art2roll
> Met
> ...


im in with an LS Monte


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres my ride


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Aww Art I was gonna go with a 59 also lol still might or I might go get a caddy . . . Hmmm



I think it will be kool if we have some same model car hoppers. This is gonna be great and im happy to see top hopper builders here.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Imma try to get a malibu wagon


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Im sure i cant get in on this cause my rear suspension has been started...but i got a rouge hopper for yalls asses


----------



## Mlopez63 (Feb 4, 2010)

I want in Art. Hopefully I can it done in time.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

THIS IS MOST LIKELY B MY ENTRY UNLESS I GET TO A HOBBY STORE:biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Good god DINK you put some serious werk in on that caddy shavin the sunroof and converting the windows great job homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> Im sure i cant get in on this cause my rear suspension has been started...but i got a rouge hopper for yalls asses


Put it in the radical class lol sounds interesting I wanna see it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met8to said:


> Imma try to get a malibu wagon


Ooh wee!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ooo its goin down i got my front suspension on the 96 working like a charm n made 2 sets of thick a arms to handle the hop


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Put it in the radical class lol sounds interesting I wanna see it


 I see cat talking bout entering prebuilt cars..id just be lazy and put the cadi in street


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

I thought it couldnt be prebuilt?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

No prebuilt rides are allowed as in hydros must be lifted and wired up by you and only you no hoppin hydros kits n no sending your ride to someone else to get juiced


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Were do yall by the hopper stuff?


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


> Were do yall by the hopper stuff?


Hoppinhydros.com 

Jst dont buy the batterys nd push switches they have


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

BRAVO said:


> I see cat talking bout entering prebuilt cars..id just be lazy and put the cadi in street


*MY CADDY IS NOT PRE BUILT. ITS PRE PAINTED*


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Walmart . You can get fishing weights and spiderwire fishingline. Also those screws with the circle at one end to put around the holes that the string goes thru. Becuz when the motor pulls the string it WILL cut your frame up and string will break fast. Just think, you want as little friction on the string as possible so it can pull hard! Pics in the first pages of my how to hydtaulics topic . . .


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Caddy or Caprice not sure yet ? my mind say'n Cad Daddy ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Met8to said:


> Ooo its goin down i got my front suspension on the 96 working like a charm n made 2 sets of thick a arms to handle the hop





Met8to said:


> No prebuilt rides are allowed as in hydros must be lifted and wired up by you and only you no hoppin hydros kits n no sending your ride to someone else to get juiced



...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im not entering the 96 @bravo i jus made the comment meaning that i got the perfect setup for the hoppers im building for this


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met how bout sum pics of yor werk bro do you have a topic?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea but i havem all on videos i hardly take piks because i gotta send them to photbucket n go the process of posting each individual


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Its worth it bro pics show alot of detail and keep track of your portfolio


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Wat up homies I'm in this will post my build later


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Alrite ill try to get thro it if my itouch lets me


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=be7d28ae.jpg&evt=user_media_share http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=0692491e.jpg&evt=user_media_share 
http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/...iew&current=214082f4.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice pics marcos. You should put them in your thread. Got alot of kool pics. Put em up for all to see.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Just might get back to that


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Gonna start my 59 tonight. Been busy working on murals for a elco and leafing and striping wheels.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Wheres everybody at lol?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont know bro but im buildin lol. Hopefully they in the lab buildin sumthin


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol i kno i havent even started


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Im still yet to open the box and start building:nosad::run:But I got something different planned:shh:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol oh i wanna kno now aha i gotta pull out the 60 already


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I guess we all takin our time , cool . Will be on and crackin lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol yea i guess we are im still lagging on it too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Things is kinda slow on my blocc gotta get some ez off try patterns on my caddy phucct up back to the basement


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

At least you tryin bro, dats Da only way to get better I been tryin patterns,too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

We'll get right Lux, it just a matter of time, dam got rain today so I'll be work'n the frame I seen some purple uh ooh, hope to see a lot more ...:wave:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

CADDY DOWN









*CADDY UP
*


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thumbs up


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

dink said:


> CADDY DOWN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Cadlac look'n gud homie ...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

X2 dink. Nice paint too.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok no pats but I'm back no servo's but its get'n lifted






just a mock u






p Homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok no pats


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Caddy looks damn good Dre!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

I NEED A CADDY!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Caddy looks damn good Dre!


 Thanks Homie might put a booty on it :dunno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Shiit me too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yall kno its gosta be awhole lotta top secret shit go'n down in here ain't nobody post'n progress pics what's with all the hush, hush shit :dunno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

No hush here lol just been tryin to finish customer cars so I can focus,on this . Im goin straight old school , ubars johnson motors and fishin weights in the front . Wish I could find a caddy but probly gonna be my 59 or a glass house . . .


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I hear you Lux, I gave mines a make over oh yeah 2nd time around and look'n so much better than the 1 st time,gotta finish the interior, bmf and get it juices at Hot Boys Hydraulics, then off to the video shoot, lol :wave:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hoppinmaddness with the sneak preview looks good Homie !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X2 Nice coming along great bro


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Daaaaaamn, I just started workin on a 63 impala today. I got some bubbles in the white top  I gotta sand and lay another coat. Too much paint I cant see my trim lines. 

Where can i get hydraulic kits?????????????????????????


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahhwataday said:


> Daaaaaamn, I just started workin on a 63 impala today. I got some bubbles in the white top  I gotta sand and lay another coat. Too much paint I cant see my trim lines.
> 
> Where can i get hydraulic kits?????????????????????????


Custom made bro but they sell premade kits at hoppinhydros.com jst dont get there batteries


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

custom? hell yea, I like that word haha. I need some blue prints


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

I like the kits on that site, Any one doin 3 wheel? 

wish they had a fleetline


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Check Luxman how to hydraulic tutorial advanced hydros Art2Roll got 1 on servo Jevries got the RC shit tho that's 3 threads


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Ahhwataday said:


> custom? hell yea, I like that word haha. I need some blue prints


My homie luxman has a how to check out his thread called how to hydrahlics


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

@ Ahhwataday don't sand use ez off oven cleaner and keep ur body lines were u at in Richmond ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

On deeks photoetch tru spokes


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I could look at that bitch and tell you ain't play'n Met8to looks like you aiin't play'n fair looks good Homie once I make that front suspension its on ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol going oldschool loock with backbumper hop then i got another under the raps for now


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

cool cool thanks, Ima look up luxman. Im Right outside short pump

I read last night that it the paint is too thick it can bubble. Maybe I gotta let it dry 24 hours 

AAaaaannnd that 3 wheel is mice haha


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah Met8to you know mines is old yet I'm try'n to visualize the fabrication of the front end without servo's probly just gonna have to invest in some ... @ Ahhwataday I'm in the east end ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Marcos , the spokes look killer!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met you killin em, you stay makun me step my game up lol. I dont think I wanna hop on deeks spokes tho lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Yeah Met8to you know mines is old yet I'm try'n to visualize the fabrication of the front end without servo's probly just gonna have to invest in some ... @ Ahhwataday I'm in the east end ...


I got that 63 hooked up with 3 servos and a motor to hop all in the trunk area


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Young homie puttin in major work !! I give you props man


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like everyone putting in some work. 
Is there anybody that is gonna put a entry but I havent put your name on the list hit me up so I can do so. As for my 59 im trying to get her done and I cant wait till we see video of all the hoppers put up on the finish date.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Young homie puttin in major work !! I give you props man


Thanks lux and the deeks hold uppretty good on my setup i dont know about a u bar though


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


> Looks like everyone putting in some work.
> Is there anybody that is gonna put a entry but I havent put your name on the list hit me up so I can do so. As for my 59 im trying to get her done and I cant wait till we see video of all the hoppers put up on the finish date.


Same here i cant wait


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

went out to look at mine today......its gone!!!! Where the hell did it go? Im workin on a 79 camaro z28 with t tops and a 63 "lowriders model kit" edition. 

Everything was in the same spot on the table, TWO WHOLE CARS WORTH OF PARTS, but my 63 body was gone!!!!! I guess the dog ate my homework???

Dre, I got a sis off nine mile. Right near wiliamsburg rd


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Looks like everyone putting in some work.
> Is there anybody that is gonna put a entry but I havent put your name on the list hit me up so I can do so. As for my 59 im trying to get her done and I cant wait till we see video of all the hoppers put up on the finish date.



Wish i could say add me, but i gotta get another 63 body and a hoppin kit


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Your name fits the situation lol. Keeo,hope alive homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thanks lux and the deeks hold uppretty good on my setup i dont know about a u bar though


 yep heard bout them deeks, yeah I'm come'n old school u bars think'n bout hop'n th
View attachment 483745
at 5 one:dunno:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea with u bars it won hold up because the spokes are so thin and seperate all stress and rebound goes to them which equals bend or even break wouldnt do it but hey whoever wants to try it your money not mind lol


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Your name fits the situation lol. Keeo,hope alive homie


haha all day every day


Dre, wha car is that in your first pic???


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

It's a 51 fleetline that's been waiting bout 6 yrs to be completed, aye you never built a hopper before ? How often do you come to the city, and your right up there by hobby lobby they got some alright kits check' em out then if your try' n to learn how to build hoppers hit me up, I'm tryna get like Art2Roll & Met8to


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> It's a 51 fleetline that's been waiting bout 6 yrs to be completed, aye you never built a hopper before ? How often do you come to the city, and your right up there by hobby lobby they got some alright kits check' em out then if your try' n to learn how to build hoppers hit me up, I'm tryna get like Art2Roll & Met8to


That means alot dre shows im doing good in the model buisness for being 17 wanting others to get like my rides its awsome but art2roll is the man that started my hydros i just did a little more thanks art


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

We all learn from someone else and we all get inspired by many others. Its a great thing when anyone in the hobby can share their work. If it wasnt for jevries I dont think I would be using servos. All and most my inspiration comes from Jev. Best thing is just have fun with it and compete with your last build.


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> It's a 51 fleetline that's been waiting bout 6 yrs to be completed, aye you never built a hopper before ? How often do you come to the city, and your right up there by hobby lobby they got some alright kits check' em out then if your try' n to learn how to build hoppers hit me up, I'm tryna get like Art2Roll & Met8to



Daaaaamn I like the fleetline!!! I went to hobby lobby on sunday...closed lol I need some super glue. I work everyday and dont have time to get up there. Im at my girls off hull street every few days. 

Want to build my first hopper.


HEY EVERY ONE I FOUND MY 63 BODy
I forgot I put it on a nail comin thru the wall from the siding, so the extra paint could drip hahahaha. I think it helped my bubbles cuz they got smaller, easier to fill, I hope


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep your right about that Art we all learn from some one especially those that are willing to teach those that are willing to learn Art I copied your pics and studied them, but every time I pull out my parts I put' em back up lol you taught your student well to only be 17 youngsta be put'n in work Met8to @ Ahhwataday glad you found your tray Homie post a pic Homie before you sand it, ez off oven cleaner will take off all paint then you can repaint it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

@ Ahhwataday hey cuzz if your serious I'll show you how to juice'em each one teach one ...


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

^ thanks, I got a pic with my phone. Dont know if you will be able to see. Too much paint fumes, I forgot I hid it from my self 

I gotta wait on the juice. I gonna get a different model. Maybe a 62. Ez off? ima have to pick some up. It wont mess up the plastic???



Work area, bubbling top, krinkled after clear coat on the orange. That part wont be seen, glad a tested the clear there. I think the orange was still wet and too much clear


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah Homie painting your models you always shoot atleast 6 to 8 inches away and rotate front to back, back to front even and smooth allow some drying time in between sprays so it won't run, always wash and dry with a clean cloth before painting the oil from your hands may have cause bubbles just a couple of tips on painting ........


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

ill figure it out.....i need more models lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What's cracc'n Poin Dexter assuming your in the lab on some Top Secret Confidential Shit I won't disturb you, post up some'n tho ...


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

is it to late i would like to joinhno:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

bellboi863 said:


> is it to late i would like to joinhno:


Nah dont think so jst gotta be a new kit


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

bellboi863 said:


> is it to late i would like to joinhno:


Not at all. Finish date is June 15. So if you want ill add you to the list.


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

yup add me homie


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres a little inspiration and motivation my 96 coupe hopper King Of Street 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEQeqkFxp2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Heres a little inspiration and motivation my 96 coupe hopper King Of Street
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEQeqkFxp2k&feature=youtube_gdata_player


thats right homie I gosta reinforce my this is the resultsts [AUTTACH=CONFIG]4866


70[/ATTACH] hope this is the rite pic :x:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Marcos, that's bad ass bro!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks and yea needs alot with that motor


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yep just rebuilt that motor yesterday with magnetic brushes had it in a glass house a few years back broke the in 2 pieces lol back bumper baby:wave:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol never hopped my car with that much power i like when it floats like a real car


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

If I had known bout lay it low and post'n videos when it was active trust me, I still got it just minus the motor,but its one ugly ASS frame :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

. Oh kayyyy yep nose is hot as a Beeee I itch work'n that ASS end tho still debating on the 2nd one:nono:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice wheres everyone else at? Here is mine i consider it complete 
Reppin my club GT







and hydro company 
Has everything a model comes with 








And its up to show car standards


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm dig'n that homie, don't know were every body else is only 3 of us posted a pic so far guess every thing else to come is top secret lol wheres the 6 tray @ tho ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

The 63 is under some changes and has little paint mis matches wont have it done in time


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Just noticed it in the back ground I got one in the mix not for looks tho ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Mines for looks and hops


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hmmmm...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

On the laylow. 59 is painted. Should be ready by 14th I hope


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol art i got a elco in the mail on its way lets see if i can pull this off intime


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

My LS.....


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

My elco LS


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

slippery when its wet






tried to get a lil sun light


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sphit won't upload pics right :dunno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Everybody stuff lookin clean. Keep goin


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

bigdogg323 said:


> :wow:


...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Is it still king of teh streets even though they not actually on teh streets :dunno:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Is it still king of teh streets even though they not actually on teh streets :dunno:


:nosad: king of teh carpets :chuck:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Mystro said:


> :nosad: king of teh carpets :chuck:


Bwahahahahaha toy builders are stupid


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea it is king of the streets-.-


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh loook it here we got some wannabe trolls named firmejoe and mystro u kno u should really consider thinking before u post


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Oh loook it here we got some wannabe trolls named firmejoe and mystro u kno u should really consider thinking before u post


 hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

[h=2]







[/h]^^^Bwahahahahahahaha naw nikka i dont play wiff toys​


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Uh Oohhhhh !!!


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

Mystro said:


> :nosad: king of teh carpets :chuck:


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

Met8to said:


> Oh loook it here we got some wannabe trolls named firmejoe and mystro u kno u should really consider thinking before u post


fuck them levas ese


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Sanchos mustache said:


> fuck them levas ese


Fuck you :squint:.........latin? :dunno:


----------



## Sanchos mustache (Jan 8, 2012)

FirmeJoe said:


> Fuck you :squint:.........latin? :dunno:


fucc you ese


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Let's hop that mustache homes lol


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Let's hop that mustache homes lol


That sounds ghey as fuck


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

so is that post you edited and poted 10 times. LOL


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> so is that post you edited and poted 10 times. LOL


Naw brah not edited teh real thing yall nikkas get mad

hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Tempers. They vary... I got a bad one too! Just takes a lil bit to get it goin.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Tempers. They vary... I got a bad one too! Just takes a lil bit to get it goin.


Yeap, me i dont well atleast on teh interwebz


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok good for you i been building since i was in diapers im jus saying you sound like the rest of the assholes trying to ruin this forum so calm down dude sheesh im 17 u act like im a real threat to you and who said i was putting people down look at the posts on the other pages im in at least each page come on now never judge nybody just said some wannabe trols never said straight trolls or haters


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

My friends know where to find me im out this bitch.:inout:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

:run:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


> My friends know where to find me im out this bitch.:inout:


 hold on just one god dam second are you a model builder if not then you sure as hell have no bussiness here hell you cant even spell rite u dont know me so dont talk shit bout me you aint a god damn thing compaired to me ive been building cars before you were a cum stain in your moms shorts for your information im married to a amazing woman and have 4 kids im the farthest thing from a **** that you will ever meet this message was directed towards my brothers of drag lo and lugk not to some half ass piece of shit who would rather put people down like this big bad bully bitch he is so i said it once ill say it again if you are not a model builder then fuck off and quit judging cause the next time you judge it might be the last


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Ok good for you i been building since i was in diapers im jus saying you sound like the rest of the assholes trying to ruin this forum so calm down dude sheesh im 17 u act like im a real threat to you and who said i was putting people down look at the posts on the other pages im in at least each page come on now never judge nybody just said some wannabe trols never said straight trolls or haters


Who you talkin to nikka :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

You sure are making your club look good. FIRME CC must be full off disrespectful assholes. I'll never have any respect for that club now. 


Sorry what were you saying?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Agree completely with you lik brandon you guys know where to catch me im off this site for a while


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Met8to said:


> Agree completely with you lik brandon you guys know where to catch me im off this site for a while


I stand my ground. Just won't pay attention to the bs if it gets worse. 
See ya around lil homie. Keep doing your thang bro, you do some cool shit!
I'll be here when ya get back.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

the saltyness is rampant in here :roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> You sure are making your club look good. FIRME CC must be full off disrespectful assholes. I'll never have any respect for that club now.
> 
> 
> Sorry what were you saying?


Wow nikka gotta bring my club into this........ Its cool we dont have a model club so who gives a fuck


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Im just sayin.... It is what is! Think before you speak and act. If you don't want your club ti be label the way YOU are labeling them. Lol dumbass. 
No but firme looks to be our model car cheerleaders! 
Keep cheering it's keeping us motivated.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Im just sayin.... It is what is! Think before you speak and act. If you don't want your club ti be label the way YOU are labeling them. Lol dumbass.
> No but firme looks to be our model car cheerleaders!
> Keep cheering it's keeping us motivated.


Bwahahahah you think i care what you think say whatever you want you make toys


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Lol good one. That was FIRME!! I been on here for 2 days non stop enjoying this and waitin on you. Now you gotta come harder than that.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol good one. That was FIRME!! I been on here for 2 days non stop enjoying this and waitin on you. Now you gotta come harder than that.


:h5: cool you can enjoy for awhile cuz i think ima stay.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> :h5: cool you can enjoy for awhile cuz i think im gay.


SMH


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Lil Brandon said:


> Lol good one. That was FIRME!! I been on here for 2 days non stop enjoying this and waitin on you. Now *you gotta come harder *than that.


knew it :barf:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Why is flimsy Joe hugging a on a man in his profile that shit looks gay as. BITCH !!!


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Why is flimsy Joe hugging a on a man in his profile that shit looks gay as. BITCH !!!


why you checking out another mans profile.... :scrutinize:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Why you worried bout what another man is doing :twak:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

made some 13 s


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Why you worried bout what another man is doing :twak:


 didnt you just ask about me ******


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 496215
> made some 13 s


 a real one would look better


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> didnt you just ask about me ******


truff


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What up with that pic gay boy gangsta :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> What up with that pic gay boy gangsta :twak: :roflmao:


 Why you worried bout what another man is doing :twak:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Why you worried bout what another man is doing :twak:


read the screen name. Nikka thinks this is a dating site :twak: Dont drop the model hno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> didnt you just ask about me ******


 you ain't no man you confused Adam and Steve


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Never that, gay defender :roflmao: aka man eater :twak:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... ​*​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... ​*​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... ​*​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... ​*​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​*Dear sir.... I believe you are just mad because you live in a trailer with a busted up ride, refrigerator ou in your front lawn, or rocks, and a fat ugly bitch who I'm guessing wears the pants in the relationship..... Hate on me all u want, talk shit about me all you want, but I'm single, I catch a check every month, prolly go more cash in my account than you will ever see in your lifetime.... I may play with toys sir, but let's put it this way, I have money to do as I wish with..... *​


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> you ain't no man you confused Adam and Steve


You type like you wear a helmet everywhere you go


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

*DEAR BASEMENT BITCHES, JUST WANT TO TAKE A MOMENT TO SAY GO AND FUCK YOURSELVES.... AND IF ANY MOD ON HERE IS READING THIS, YOU AREA BUNCH OF LAZY ASS FUCKUPS FOR NOT DOIN YOUR FUCKIN JOB....YOU COULD MODERATE A WET DREAM AND STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP IN SOME WAY.... I HAVE NEVER SEEN SUCH A RUN DOWN SHITHOLE..... DO YOURSELVES A FUCKIN FAVOR AND SAVE THE LOOT AND UPGRADE TO A BETTER SERVER, AND MAYBE SPEND A BIT MORE TIME DOIN YOUR FUCKIN JOBS..... I BID YOU ALL A FUCK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY!*


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I think a post of mine got deleted :nicoderm: never mind i found it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:buttkick: :roflmao:: :wave: :inout:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Were yours at :facepalm: oh that's right your a down low rider :rofl:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Were yours at :facepalm:


Just like i thought you aint got shit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't even kno why I'm deal'n with you :wave:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Don't even kno why I'm deal'n with you :wave:


Well then GTFO problem solved


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Post your hopper vidz this friday. Unfortunately :dunno: I didnt even close to finishing mine work and stuff. So Ill jump in as a judge. State what class your entering and make video no longer than 2 min.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Post your hopper vidz this friday. Unfortunately :dunno: I didnt even close to finishing mine work and stuff. So Ill jump in as a judge. State what class your entering and make video no longer than 2 min.


 Nah homie it ain't that ez take the car cover off show us what you got LOL


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Was so busy with work all I got to do is paint the body. Ill be in for the next one for sure.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

It's all good homie just thought I'd see another bad creation from you my caddy get'n finishing touches then its off to the video shoot will post a couple mo pics later :thumbsup::nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Cant wait to see your caddy along with everyone that finished. I wish I couldve finished. I work doing airbrushing pinstriping cars, alot more.now been getting busy. Sometimes I work late. When im home I try spend most my time with my kids an o lady. So by the end of the night im to tired. I get to put in work on my kits from time to time but its been more difficult to. My 59 will be done for sure for the next hop off


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

that's one






and thats two






thirds three






and foe, oh Kay homies some time tomorrow we'll be in the game :guns:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Cant wait to see your caddy along with everyone that finished. I wish I couldve finished. I work doing airbrushing pinstriping cars, alot more.now been getting busy. Sometimes I work late. When im home I try spend most my time with my kids an o lady. So by the end of the night im to tired. I get to put in work on my kits from time to time but its been more difficult to. My 59 will be done for sure for the next hop off


 I know your five nina is going to be the shizzle Art I wanna do one so bad, once I start do'n front suspension then game over I got some undercover rides that'll be perfect I wanna make one and send it to my brother in-law Sal G. Who is one cool maphucca he buys die cast I just wanna step up my game and give him a couple, Anyway homie hope to see more inspirational builds from you and so many other homie on here :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im on my way art bare with me cars is acting up like a brand new motor being installed into a drag racers car


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Im on my way art bare with me cars is acting up like a brand new motor being installed into a drag racers car


Net messing up I'm gonna post soon as I can, SMH


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

tryin to post video


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

*tryin to post video*

Video 1.wmv
sry about da quality of da video


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

[video]Video 1.wmv [/video]


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHBhcKQtV5k&list=HL1339822426&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

King Of Street Dos - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjHzlyCFCNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> King Of Street Dos - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjHzlyCFCNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 that's what's up homie, I can't post right my net started act'n up and so did my front gear so I'll be post'n tomorrow had a busy day and then company tonight so ill be hit'em up in the morn'n  Met8to bomb first :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

That koo Dre. Any one else that finished can post tomorrow.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks dre stil got lil things to fix on the front but i say its my best build next to the 96 coupe


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno: wtf is up with my uploads, it just ain't happening right now, the back don't stay locked up the hop on the front gets :thumbsup::thumbsup: oneway or another Seymore Blue will get uploaded :x:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thanks dre stil got lil things to fix on the front but i say its my best build next to the 96 coupe


 I think your 6 duece is homie your 1st servo hopper :thumbsup:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcFYoetqdCA


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

ILL POST UP THE WINNERS LATE TONIGHT.:thumbsup: NICE WORK *bellboi863*​


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks good Bell Boi I'm try'n to get somewhere and post mines my shit wo.t upload smdh


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

uploading yaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy hold on Art its a lil slow but i'm making progress, so this is it huh :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright homies I made it, " Seymore Blue " is in the house 80's Cadillac Fleetwood Coupe , show'n her ass for you I hope you enjoy the show ...


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That caddy got it goin on!!!!!... Nice dre...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Compton :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

the video looks GREAT Dre! the slow mo makes that shit look real!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sinicle said:


> the video looks GREAT Dre! the slow mo makes that shit look real!:thumbsup:


 I'll try harder next time Sinicle for more detail, I have a material shortage so I'm working with what ever :biggrin: Thanks Homie


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

thnx art n dre1 me 2 homie money tight job slowed down as well as my money :yessad: but still enjoy wrking wit wat i got i cum from da old skool era cant wait to get my hands on sum servo's hno:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn. Between getting married and building,customer cars I havent had time. But there will be 3 or 4 hot hoppers comin out of VINTAGE CUSTOMS very soon. Guess I will just,watch the show and cast a vote .

THANX TO ALL OF YOU FOR HELPING KEEP SCALE HYDRAULICS ALIVE ! ! !


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

To everyone that finished and posted a video you guys are all winners. To the ones that didnt finish were gonna do another hop off next week. New rules for everyone. Alright guys after watching the vids here's my decisions.
Street
1st bellboi863 caddy
2nd Met8to ls elco
Radical
1st Mikegee chevy custom wagon
2nd Dre1only caddy

Im proud of everyone that is still in the model car hoppin world to keep it alive. We will start next monday a new hop off. 1 month period.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> To everyone that finished and posted a video you guys are all winners. To the ones that didnt finish were gonna do another hop off next week. New rules for everyone. Alright guys after watching the vids here's my decisions.
> Street
> 1st bellboi863 caddy
> 2nd Met8to ls elco
> ...


 dam homie what page is Mikegee video on :dunno: no name entered did I miss it ? :dunno: can some one show me ...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Alright homies I made it, " Seymore Blue " is in the house 80's Cadillac Coupe Deville, show'n her ass for you I hope you enjoy the show ...


That lac really gets down to buisiness,Great work homie!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

bellboi863 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcFYoetqdCA


Monte looks tight as hell too!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Met8to said:


> King Of Street Dos - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjHzlyCFCNw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Damn you make it look easy:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That lac really gets down to buisiness,Great work homie!


 Thanks for the comp homie most appreciated just try'n to do things a little different :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Ill find mike gees video and post here. Im not sure if he got a profile. He uploaded on facebook.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

wow ok I understand, what fb he dont even live on lay it low http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Jhk3Toe6Ktg :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: thats funny !!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Wheres the vid of bellbois caddy? I only saw a regal and a LS monte


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Alright homies I made it, " Seymore Blue " is in the house 80's Cadillac Coupe Deville, show'n her ass for you I hope you enjoy the show ...


She is cleeean man. Looks like real car. I like the colors you use on your other cars too


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Wheres the vid of bellbois caddy? I only saw a regal and a LS monte


My bad I did put caddy it was the ls monte. Sorry guys I guess I was still wasted from sunday.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

LUXMAN said:


> Damn. Between getting married and building,customer cars I havent had time. But there will be 3 or 4 hot hoppers comin out of VINTAGE CUSTOMS very soon. Guess I will just,watch the show and cast a vote .
> 
> THANX TO ALL OF YOU FOR HELPING KEEP SCALE HYDRAULICS ALIVE ! ! !


Thats how I feel. Meanwhile, I got a fresh kit, juice, and some d's sitting waiting for dat action..


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Monte looks tight as hell too!


thnx homie gotta sharpen my skills up bro been away to long


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> My bad I did put caddy it was the ls monte. Sorry guys I guess I was still wasted from sunday.


what happened to pics or it didn't happen, come on Art who see a wagon or another caddy not saying that Bell Boi didn't post, but a Caddy ah man come on and if Mike G, don't have an account on layitlow.com how can he " ENTER " " WHAT EVER YOU WAS DRINK'N I WANT SOME TOO " I ain't Hallucinated since my last sherm stick :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:its ok I got my props on my entrance


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Ahhwataday said:


> She is cleeean man. Looks like real car. I like the colors you use on your other cars too


 thanks Homie appreciate the props hopefully next time I'll have a camera man or a better angle to shoot the video from and hit the switch on some solo shit


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

I was all messed up sunday and i still had the effects yesterday:facepalm:. Im good now. Sorry i did mess up a bit. this next hoppoff will be all here. And this time Im gonna put in for a small prize for the most voted winner. I will make a seprate thread for the finished videos only and this will be for all the updates and so that videos will be all in one spot.. Ill post up the end of this week the new rules. Thanks everyone im just so busy with work and family. And for sure my 59 will be ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> I was all messed up sunday and i still had the effects yesterday:facepalm:. Im good now. Sorry i did mess up a bit. this next hoppoff will be all here. And this time Im gonna put in for a small prize for the most voted winner. I will make a seprate thread for the finished videos only and this will be for all the updates and so that videos will be all in one spot.. Ill post up the end of this week the new rules. Thanks everyone im just so busy with work and family. And for sure my 59 will be ready.:thumbsup:


 yeah Homie I got mines on to,spent the day with mines had a good weekend and faded sunday night after the little ones went to bed, called up the homie Rick James and he came through with some bad ass bitch name 



uffin:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats to winners but it kills me to ask how did im come in 2nd place lol so i kno where to improve


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Congrats to winners but it kills me to ask how did im come in 2nd place lol so i kno where to improve


 :dunno: atleast you had some competition in the streets, I was Solo in the radical and took 2nd place :roflmao:



 to a ghost Mike who


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

U havent seen mike gee vid here ill post it for him he is hadly on much


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb7Ct6P8jWQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> yeah Homie I got mines on to,spent the day with mines had a good weekend and faded sunday night after the little ones went to bed, called up the homie Rick James and he came through with some bad ass bitch name
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:


I remember the back in the days I used to get all rick james out. Working on airbrushing a 1:1 all week but ill find time for my hopper and some model painted that I need to finish.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb7Ct6P8jWQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/QUOTE thats a nice wagon I won't be slip'n next time I'll have some shit act'n like a meth addict " Straight Wreckless " so we can start building now right :dunno:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

wat r u trying say lol:tears:


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Congrats to winners but it kills me to ask how did im come in 2nd place lol so i kno where to improve


wat r u trying say lol:tears:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bell Boi's Regal


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to's El co


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Mike Gee's Mad Cap Wagon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre's Cad


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

King of Streets Hop Off ko Alright guys we got a hop off starting anybody interested check in.
There will be a street hop and a radical hop. 
Street hop rules.
1. No flipping over or sitting on bumper. Model has to come down on its own.
2.Back wheels must stay on ground
3. Rear end can be in locked position or funtional. 
4. Interior is a must.

Radical rules. 
1. No flipping
2. Model can stay standing
3. Interior is optional. 
4. Rear wheels can leave the ground.

If any one wants to change or adjust rules let me know. I would like to find a few people to be the judges. You can post updates if wanted. Im thinking 1 month to complete build. Must be painted with bumpers attached. Other details will be up to builders. Bmf ect.
So far on list is
Met8to
Art2roll
Luxman 
Hoppingmaddness
Dink
15*03 CUSTOMS
Dre1only
PINK86REGAL
Bravo
bellboi863
Mlopes63

hit me up so I can add you to list. :worship:Congrats to the Winners, this concludes our Hop off, Streets & Radical Division pt.1 stay tuned for pt.2 if interested you can start building now. And enter at appointed time sign up with Art2Rol at the end of the week. Special thanks goes out to Art2Roll and all participants :h5: C-yaaaaaaaa :wave:​


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Gonna try me best to finish this time


----------



## Sick Life 1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Sick life ttt


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Dre1onlu. Been out of it for a bit. Work gots me all stuck. Tomorrow night ill post for the next hop off. Will be for one month. After that one we should all build for the super show. That will give us roughly 3 months to make a showstopping hopper.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

bellboi863 said:


> wat r u trying say lol:tears:


Dnt get me wrong you LS was clean but like was it based off of hopping only or detail included ny way you took it home congrats now roll call to all hoppers vs my numero Uno 96 coupe callin out everyone you seen the video of it whose up? Lol


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

WHAT IT DO


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

*HIGH NINE*

HIGH NINE


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

HIGH NINE 1503 CUSTOMS


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

1503 CUSTOMS WHAT IT DO


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

ANOTHER 1503 CUSTOMS HOPPER


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

PROJECT 87 15*03 CUSTOMS


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

BIG WORMS 61 1503 CUSTOMS


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

KING OF THE RADICAL HOPPERS SMASHING THE BUMPER 1ST PLACE WHAT IT DO


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Dnt get me wrong you LS was clean but like was it based off of hopping only or detail included ny way you took it home congrats now roll call to all hoppers vs my numero Uno 96 coupe callin out everyone you seen the video of it whose up? Lol


bro i take better pics for u its detailed as hell also has interior and no t sliders or u bars just plain box suspension parts for the front suspension


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SOmebody come over here and film my shit. lolz Seriously, theres a certain cat in here I'd like to bust. For street I say the ass has to come down....


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Agreed that would be good for street. Im still working on the new set of rules. Ill post up soon.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> SOmebody come over here and film my shit. lolz Seriously, theres a certain cat in here I'd like to bust. For street I say the ass has to come down....


 hey cuzz if I was out there I'd film it for you and hopp that shit for you lol shit I filmed and hop my shit by myself made another vid with my 8 year old son, as of last month all builds will be dedicated to my son Hot Boy who's on a little vacation so from now until he's back amongst US and we do be US all shit will be built by Dre1only until further notice not to confuse anyone but this page is kinda of like both of ours lol pray for him he's go'n through some shit ... :loco:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

mo bumper






sexy 3 cum'n break'n backs and bust'n nutts ... :fool2: :run: " Golden Girl "


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yo Dre. that lac is not a coup, its actually worth more than a coup, its a 2 door fleetwood! either way you got it doing the dam thang.

congrats on everybody gettin there swerve and hop on. I tried to see all the video's but in between my slow computer and my lack of patients for them OT clowns? I only saw the elco, regal, C-more blues, 59,AND THE future rama 57, Im sure I missed somebody. feel free to post up a house call on my punk ass when ever you feel like showing off! Im haten on all yall jackwagons! but in a good way!


ART? iM STILL WAITING ON THAT PHONE CALL BRa. when you get the time? I got 1.000 questions about these little fuckers! 
Im a little slow, but once I get the ABC'S? I WILL COME OUTSIDE AND PLAY UNTIL THE STREET LIGHTS COME ON! 
YALL MO FO'S CANT HAVE ALL THE FUN! LOL I AINT NOBODY.. HYDROHYPE AKA ANYSHITT..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

A Fleetwood Coupe I stand to be corrected, thanks Hydro for the comp. thats kinda phucc up they had yo ass on house arrest :roflmao: got dam LiL :facepalm:and now you got a curfew :dunno: dam they put the true meaning of early 70's homeboy on yo ass can't come off the porch :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl::bowrofl: :bowrofl:






whats next :wow:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

bellboi863 said:


> bro i take better pics for u its detailed as hell also has interior and no t sliders or u bars just plain box suspension parts for the front suspension


Im not saying your car wasnt detailed sir i just wanted to kno what yhe judging was based off of but now that you mention it your regal had u-bars in the front? Videos shows your u bar


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Im not saying your car wasnt detailed sir i just wanted to kno what yhe judging was based off of but now that you mention it your regal had u-bars in the front? Videos shows your u bar


no my regal has front suspension like the monte i hate u bars and i rather use t sliders if i dont use the suspension parts, when the rain dies down i will post up pics mayb 2 day or tomorrow dependin on dis florida weather


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

bellboi863 said:


> no my regal has front suspension like the monte i hate u bars and i rather use t sliders if i dont use the suspension parts, when the rain dies down i will post up pics mayb 2 day or tomorrow dependin on dis florida weather


So u use suspension from kit like me and art and hoppin madness? A arms n everything?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met that elco is clean other car too. I still gotta checkout the,other cars but HOMIES we need sumore pics,in here not only vids lets floss these hoppers I cant wait to get my swang on! 

U bars and johnsons on mines Homie ! Standin straight up wit back wheels,off the ground . . . Put me in whatever category just let me swang lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol lux gonna shut down radical


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man that blue caprice is pretty much standing up wit the wheels still on the ground ! killin em with dat how high/GT rearend setup.


----------



## bellboi863 (Feb 17, 2010)

Met8to said:


> So u use suspension from kit like me and art and hoppin madness? A arms n everything?


yes sir


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

LUXMAN said:


> Man that blue caprice is pretty much standing up wit the wheels still on the ground ! killin em with dat how high/GT rearend setup.


Thanks lux sits bumper and comes right back down gettin those inches the 2 door earned the gow high hydros sticker


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OKAY !!! BACK UP IN THE MUTHA#*c#!n PLACE TO BE I GOTTA SAY ITS SUM HOT HOPPERS OUT THERE AND IT MAKES ME HYPE ENOUGH TO DO BACKFLIPS BUT ILL LET MY CAR DO THAT. 

Props goes out to everybody , that blue caddy is tearing sh#t up ! The redwagon is puttin it down in a major way! Man im bout to finish this orange rag 64 and,get wit da bizness . . . 

KEEP IT COMING HOMIES . . . LET THE WORLD KNOW PIGS CANT FLY BUT THESE HOT ASS MODELS CAN! AND F#CK WHO DONT RESPECT IT!!!!! VIC SAID DAT AND STAND BY IT. 

Keep ya batteries charged gentlemen Im goin in !


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

preview of 61 verty...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

wrong video, here we go!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Alrite here we go ladies and gentlemen art personally asked me to host next hop since hes been very busy with work and family and very little model time so i agreed to it this hop off i will not be in because i need to build a simple non hopping car for shows ..... So new rules will be addressed this hop off depending on what they are any suggestions are welcome here same classes will be radical hop and street hop kings same rules from previous but with new ones addressed as i said so ill post up some rules i believe should be in it and u guys post your suggestions also thank art for making this happen the first time ill try my best to make it the same or better than the last one later guys ill post up more info later


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

bellboi863 said:


> yes sir


Pictures or it aint true Roll call lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Pictures or it aint true Roll call lol


 a'ight so this " ROLL CALL " / as in sign up or like any body interested your gonna start a new thread pt. 2 mmmmmmmhhhh :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

oh you meant pictures lol :roflmao:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> a'ight so this " ROLL CALL " / as in sign up or like any body interested your gonna start a new thread pt. 2 mmmmmmmhhhh :dunno:


No same thread everything stays here .... That roll call was for bell boi since he says he was using suspension and all that he said he was gonna post pictures but never felll through so it didnt happen lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Same thread we just continue for the new hopoff. Met8to for street a new rule I wanna see is that rear end should drop to at least stock height. Radical anything goes, except filpping over. And also you dont have to have start a new kit.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed with art also alot of pictures n some detailing should be enhanced


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


> Same thread we just continue for the new hopoff. Met8to for street a new rule I wanna see is that rear end should drop to at least stock height. Radical anything goes, except filpping over. And also you dont have to have start a new kit.[/QUOTE so you can up grade an old hopper :dunno: ? Met8to I seen a white coat hanger to lol that shit was suspicious homes in the voice of Joker 1 Next Friday :bowrofl:...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

my front end is factory, manufactured by me :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 503843
> View attachment 503844
> View attachment 503845
> View attachment 503846


 they are clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> wrong video, here we go!


cool 61 Mike!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> ART2ROLL said:
> 
> 
> > Same thread we just continue for the new hopoff. Met8to for street a new rule I wanna see is that rear end should drop to at least stock height. Radical anything goes, except filpping over. And also you dont have to have start a new kit.[/QUOTE so you can up grade an old hopper :dunno: ? Met8to I seen a white coat hanger to lol that shit was suspicious homes in the voice of Joker 1 Next Friday :bowrofl:...
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay I want in this bitch! Im coming with a rolex! a 73 caprice, I thought about a pancho painted 65, but to me? the 65 is worth more than the 73 because of the pancho paint. so I am not putting no finger prints all over a car that was painted by a master!
I got two 79's painted and ready to go as well. but they pretty much can only be fitted with U-bar standard moter's front and back. unless i use the revel cadi frame? hmmmm?

anyway as long as there is no stupid rule about having to do my own BMF? Im in the next hop! my color choice is kind of limited because the interior has this tan color that is really thick and pretty much dont come off as easy in the brake fluid. so it's probably going to be the can in the middle? unless I find a darker brown today at the auto parts? and i am shooting for servo in the back with trailing arms, rear end and drive shaft.. all the way up and all the way down travel. and u-bar/ johnson motor up front.. wish me luck and i will see yall in the HOP- PIT!....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

might as well 
































fuck golden girl wont load


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sexy 3 cum'n break'n backs and bust'n nutts ... :fool2: :run: " Golden Lady " can't post up dates yet ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 504395
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 come on wit it Hydro were the hell did you get that one from Homie ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

So rules set for street hop all same rules now including car must b able to drop to stock height with a bit more detail..... Pictures of undercarriage suspension interior n general pictures are needed followed by video radical no rules changed we start today end next month on the 30th happy fourth of july to you all and cant wait to see those hoppers fly


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> come on wit it Hydro were the hell did you get that one from Homie ?


 when I was wearing my collector's hat. i was almost as vicious as 716 layinlow AkA the Hawk! i get em in piece's, glue bomb's, or in promo form, like a greedy old bastard i dont let them go... the only thing i dont have?(besides skills)lol is a 71 impala..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I know you got some shit over there your the only homie I know that would put out an amber alert for the safe return of his models :rofl: I use to have that 68 ragg caddy jade green with the 65 rivi spokes it became a victim of domestic violence that model car went hard, all charges were dropped against the suspect but still remains a person of interest as this case remains open while the suspect remains free I'm keeping my eyes on her :nicoderm: the sixty 5 can get it I'd hop all them bitches with servo's only :naughty:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> I know you got some shit over there your the only homie I know that would put out an amber alert for the safe return of his models :rofl: I use to have that 68 ragg caddy jade green with the 65 rivi spokes it became a victim of domestic violence that model car went hard, all charges were dropped against the suspect but still remains a person of interest as this case remains open while the suspect remains free I'm keeping my eyes on her :nicoderm: the sixty 5 can get it I'd hop all them bitches with servo's only :naughty:


:rofl: you need to take about $300 from your lady, put it in an escrow account and call it a deductible for model insurance!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> :rofl: you need to take about $300 from your lady, put it in an escrow account and call it a deductible for model insurance!


 Yeah I know, trust me its not gonna hap'n again, see what you do is make something of thiers disappear that they value, trust me they ain't gonna touch noth'n else :shh:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


>


 Come on out in the street homie I got block bangers come'n out tip top baby one street & one rad :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Yea, a tip from a jar of honey! Im just following a hunch!


















i
It will start to make since after a while I hope?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

<img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=505236&stc=1" attachmentid="505236" alt="" id="vbattach_505236" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=505238&stc=1" attachmentid="505238" alt="" id="vbattach_505238" class="previewthumb"><br>Yea, a tip from a jar of honey! Im just following a hunch!<br><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=505239&stc=1" attachmentid="505239" alt="" id="vbattach_505239" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=505240&stc=1" attachmentid="505240" alt="" id="vbattach_505240" class="previewthumb"><img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=505241&stc=1" attachmentid="505241" alt="" id="vbattach_505241" class="previewthumb">i<br>It will start to make since after a while I hope?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I can do street hop. aint nothin but a thang. heres the deuce again street all day foiled flocked full interior wet sittin on gold LA's just like set it off..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IM COMIN FOR YOU GUY'S!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 505853
> View attachment 505854
> View attachment 505855
> 
> ...


Well I guess my 59 is gonna have some competition. Got my 59 rear end setup the same way. Crazy


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 505853
> View attachment 505854
> View attachment 505855
> 
> ...


My 62 rag is waitin bro


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I see things heating up here lol i see some baddass hoppers goin at it soon keep the piks commin


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Cant wait to finish mine. Gonna lay & play. Hope we have more enter this time


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ART2ROLL said:


> Well I guess my 59 is gonna have some competition. Got my 59 rear end setup the same way. Crazy


Absentee Art. lol whats up homie? I bet your 59 is gonna be way tighter than my 73? including the rear end... Ive been on mine project for 3 and half hours now. I thought I was going to have a test run video right now? but shit did not happen for me. I wanted to see if the the little 4.3 servo with 3 volts would lift my home made, dremel scared rear end. with the weight of a johnson in it? so i put everthing together for a test run. and the 4.3 just popped off the fire wall as soon as the tension got tight. but it did spin. so then I reglued it to the firewall in a hurry but then the main gears did not spin, I either stripped the gears ? or the kicker with the glue seaped through the servo and froze the the gears.. so 1 servo bites the dust. and i am back to the drawing board.. it was hard clearing all the shit out the back on this car because it started out as a promo frame.. and I am going to have a hare time finding a space to fit the bigger servo..Tg9.. but I think I am getting closer than i ever was before.. I got to run to the market before they close at midnight.. but i will post lock up and lay pictures of what i have so far.. when I get back.. I'l would appreciate any tips that any of you guys have on these servo's... I want this shit bad..








(well back from the store) the above picture is what's left of the 4.3 servo.. and it still spins when You put juice to it. and the other part still spins by hand. so i guess the little plastic gears are stripped. that's what make's me curious about the servo's with metal gears? if anybody knows about them? let me know!













this is the lock up the car will have in the back..i turned the gear by hand and the servo is holding the car and the johnson motor up. 












hear is the lay it has in the back.. the wheels roll too witch I think should help me when I try to hop it!













It's does not have a circus lock up in the back. but i would be happy with this height (if I ever get it to work) considering its my first servo build..


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Your doing good Hydrohype. When you gat your next servo prop your rear end up to the lock up piont and put you servo arm pointing away and add line. With that when your servo arm goes back the other way it drops your rear end. You problaby broke the gears because there wasnt enough slack to pull the rear end up more. Ive done it before also so ive learned to install line with the undercarrige propped up and the servo arm at the farthest point. Hope this helps. Turn servo arm by hand carefully and slowly to test out before you put power to it or use a fresh AA battery to make sure you got the right lenth of line. I usuually use 8 pound string for servo line.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ART2ROLL said:


> Your doing good Hydrohype. When you gat your next servo prop your rear end up to the lock up piont and put you servo arm pointing away and add line. With that when your servo arm goes back the other way it drops your rear end. You problaby broke the gears because there wasnt enough slack to pull the rear end up more. Ive done it before also so ive learned to install line with the undercarrige propped up and the servo arm at the farthest point. Hope this helps. Turn servo arm by hand carefully and slowly to test out before you put power to it or use a fresh AA battery to make sure you got the right lenth of line. I usuually use 8 pound string for servo line.


Thanks Art. I know what your saying. that's like the way you have it in your 51 right? But I was trying to get the servo to wind the line, and lift the car the way it's done with old school motor's ? but with that cool servo sound and slowness. that's why I used the servo's with full rotation. instead of half rotation? 

But speaking of the Arm? That thing make's the odd shape of the servo harder to fit any where? lol it takes up so much room.

Hear is picture of the sprocket I tried to make on my 4.3 small servo.. It's okay if you want to laugh.








Now hear is a picture of the winding sprocket I made for the bigger Tg9 servo







i am hoping the servo will have enough torque to slowing wind the line and lift the weight of the car? considering that the last try did not work. and the fact that these things do have holes on the side for mounting? i am going to home depot and the helicopter hobby shop to find screw's for the tg9, and i am going to figure out a way to mount it in the car with screw's instead of glue. even if it has to take up the floor board of the front seat's? or the transmission hump under the dash with a big hole in the firewall? or the back seat's? as far as line goe's? i am useing my spider wire because it was just a trial run, but i was thinking about a thinner fishing line, or a high E string from an acoustic guitar? thanks again homie.. keep the tips coming.. Im curious about how you or Jevries would make a winding sprocket? I cant wait to try again...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

62 impala 







johnson for front hop nd servo for rear


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

This setup might work better for you. this was a bigger servo and it didnt use line for the servo just a hinged arm and the lift point was farther from the rear end and closer to the hinges on the body using less space. Ill see if i got more pictures of this and post if not ill draw out a diagram


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> 62 impala
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Madness thats a bad ass duce. homie, yea Art i remember haten on that Glasshouse about a year ago. lol that mo fo is pretty as fuck.. I look foward to seeing that diagram, thanks alot.. I would love to get a clear close up of that rear set up you got. the servo look's huge but you got it in there were you cant even tell its there.. did I see weights on that frame too? damm a johnson motor and weights? you aint fuckin playing dogg! my solder work is really really not good and very sloppy.. the little wires broke off my servo so I got to solder the motor when I get back and re-string the line and i will give it my second test run...but I have to do it late tonight when i get back. now i have to drive to mom's house, and patrol the property with a 125 ft water hose for a few hours to make sure none of the fireworks burns our house down.. Every summer is dry as fuck in Sylmar Ca..


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Wish it was a johnson. Got that motor out a toy it wasnt to stong so I added weights. That servo has metal gears. That servo is about 30$ but I got it used for 5$. Still got it but not the caprice. Hope you have a good 4th hydro and everyone here on layitlow too. Bbq n it up at my folks pad. Everyone around here has been shooting motars every night it seems like.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


> Cant wait to finish mine. Gonna lay & play. Hope we have more enter this time


 i hope sooo to im out of this one hope to be able to get a kit for the 3 month build off for the super show idk yet got make $$$$ to pay fees on gettinng my bike done for LA super show to qaulify for vegas


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

clean shit 15*03,, 

I got home from moms around midnight. and i call myself putting in just an hours worth of work.. now its 3:30 a.m.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ART2ROLL said:


>


 looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> clean shit 15*03,,
> 
> I got home from moms around midnight. and i call myself putting in just an hours worth of work.. now its 3:30 a.m.


 OH SHIT,, *EXTRA, EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT THEE IMFAMOUS HYDROHYPE GETS SERVO WORKING !!! " GOOD JOB HYDRO " :h5:*Mind Right, Game Tight ​


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Setup on '62


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> OH SHIT,, *EXTRA, EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT THEE IMFAMOUS HYDROHYPE GETS SERVO WORKING !!! " GOOD JOB HYDRO " :h5:*Mind Right, Game Tight ​


lol that's exactly how I feel too.. thanks man. you know I keep you posted on the progress!

Hoppin madness that 62 frame looks tight.. I did not think of putting the servo in that location, Im wondering how it lift's the car from there? I would love to see it..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> lol that's exactly how I feel too.. thanks man. you know I keep you posted on the progress!
> 
> Hoppin madness that 62 frame looks tight.. I did not think of putting the servo in that location, Im wondering how it lift's the car from there? I would love to see it..


I'll post a vid tomarro mornin


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

15*03 is the fuckin truth !!! Cabt get enough of that wagon Homie


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met8to said:


> i hope sooo to im out of this one hope to be able to get a kit for the 3 month build off for the super show idk yet got make $$$$ to pay fees on gettinng my bike done for LA super show to qaulify for vegas


Do it big young Homie hit them shows n take your models too represent for the model car community


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> I'll post a vid tomarro mornin


Cool Cool.. no work for me tonight. i just bounced around the site for minute. and watched my own progress vid about 10 times lol,, i sounded so stupid because get retarded when Im happy with something..I look forward to that video tomorrow..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Cool Cool.. no work for me tonight. i just bounced around the site for minute. and watched my own progress vid about 10 times lol,, i sounded so stupid because get retarded when Im happy with something..I look forward to that video tomorrow..[/QUOTE yeah Hydro, Hoppinmadness 6 deuce is bout it ma phucca's gotta come HARD in this bitch nikka's come'n with the business so yo shit bets 2 be tight like this shit here


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > Cool Cool.. no work for me tonight. i just bounced around the site for minute. and watched my own progress vid about 10 times lol,, i sounded so stupid because get retarded when Im happy with something..I look forward to that video tomorrow..[/QUOTE yeah Hydro, Hoppinmadness 6 deuce is bout it ma phucca's gotta come HARD in this bitch nikka's come'n with the business so yo shit bets 2 be tight like this shit here
> ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Couldnt find camera so had to use phone
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfWjFcpY4mM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Could've hopped a lil longer but this is only a test and I didn't wanna cracc the frame :nono: 



 so thats just a lil sum'n sum'n, hope I got your attention :naughty:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Could've hopped a lil longer but this is only a test and I didn't wanna cracc the frame :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> so thats just a lil sum'n sum'n, hope I got your attention :naughty:


nawh I did not even look! lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> nawh I did not even look! lol


lol Homie yeah I know :rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Setup on '62


Good pic right here hoppin!



Hydrohype said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > i was at some of these events.. eylisian park, woodley park crenshaw. vegas. western... damm that was alot to take in..
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Oh, I just watched it.. Wtf you buckled your quarters brah brah.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Oh, I just watched it.. Wtf you buckled your quarters brah brah.


 thats the got dam gas tank lolz Homie, I see you with your armed forces, brah I hopped that shit with no back wheels that shit looked like some hollywood special effect then I sat it on top of a pill bottle and got a big bang then I added wheels and the only reason it came back down is b cuz the frame bucked one hit only wow and I got a regular motor in it :bowrofl: Bwhahahahahahaaaaaaaaa .......


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Badnigga. Lotta weight to be takin that high with asmall maubichi if thats what you said you're using!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Badnigga. Lotta weight to be takin that high with asmall maubichi if thats what you said you're using!


/ shit homie you know how a ma phucc'uz be dig'n in the trash recycle'n cans \ ( I be dig'n in broke toys recycle'n motors out the kids broke toyz ) Bwahahahahaa !!! then again it ain't got the guts yet ... but still Bwahahahaha !!! once I finish the frame work I'll post a pic ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I can switch out my big johnsons for the small motors n still hit bumper lol its about placement and power


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

made a little progress on the frame last night. I made threaded mounts so i can change the johnson motor with and allen wrench.
so now both motors are mounted and ready for wire and line. tonight i have to work on a driveshaft and pivot for the rear end. today i painted the frame gloss black and laid primer on the car.. the trailing arms have zipper ties inside of them, that serve's as sort of a bushing that will give it a little elasticity when mounted to the frame! (in some of my other builds like my yellow 58) I put rubber strips inside the trailing arms, to give it it's pull back when you pull them out! like a snap or a boing boing action..lol












I


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool 58 bro!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

62 on bumper








Gotta buy more paint for interior!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> made a little progress on the frame last night. I made threaded mounts so i can change the johnson motor with and allen wrench.
> so now both motors are mounted and ready for wire and line. tonight i have to work on a driveshaft and pivot for the rear end. today i painted the frame gloss black and laid primer on the car.. the trailing arms have zipper ties inside of them, that serve's as sort of a bushing that will give it a little elasticity when mounted to the frame! (in some of my other builds like my yellow 58) I put rubber strips inside the trailing arms, to give it it's pull back when you pull them out! like a snap or a boing boing action..lol
> 
> 
> ...
















after a year of not painting anything? I was kind of scared to even lay down some primer!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> 62 on bumper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


taken flight.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to I wish you was in this one homie the last one had a couple of Monkey Wrenches thrown in it, its all good tho round 2 with the Beast I know Seymore Blues was ready the action but was to busy look'n pretty me and the 63 will be Swang'n & Bang'n this the rematch fool


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_What back bumper ? 



 Stand up ... :fool2: :sprint:_


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I got this 57 wagon that needs to be completed and a 58 Impala that needs to be ressurected I'll trade you for that 58 mmmmmmm :x:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Met8to I wish you was in this one homie the last one had a couple of Monkey Wrenches thrown in it, its all good tho round 2 with the Beast I know Seymore Blues was ready the action but was to busy look'n pretty me and the 63 will be Swang'n & Bang'n this the rematch fool


Yea trust me tho for the next we got 3 months and i got me a 79 malibu hopper ready to shut alll down in street fulll detail engine Interior silver leafing everything b on the look out (; lol best luck to u all this hop off tho


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> _What back bumper ?
> 
> 
> 
> Stand up ... :fool2: :sprint:_


Oh yea: well after this 73, Im coming back with a 76, and she is going in the radical category. and guess what her name is?

Her name is NO BAIL! okay you thinking: why would you call a car NO BAIL? her name is NO BAIL because she is a FLIGHT RISK! LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Oh yea: well after this 73, Im coming back with a 76, and she is going in the radical category. and guess what her name is?
> 
> Her name is NO BAIL! okay you thinking: why would you call a car NO BAIL? her name is NO BAIL because she is a FLIGHT RISK! LOL


 Sounds like you ran a background check on me lol man you had me :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: choke'n like a ma phucca, my Boo said pass that shit I said its Hydro she came run'n upstairs talk'n bout what I do with it, I said no its Hydrohype she said stop play'n with me anyway, phucc it what ever I come with next just call it PAL homie cuz there will be a Parole at Large warrant out for her arrest mmmmmh yep your right for assault and video harrasment :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Sounds like you ran a background check on me lol man you had me :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: choke'n like a ma phucca, my Boo said pass that shit I said its Hydro she came run'n upstairs talk'n bout what I do with it, I said no its Hydrohype she said stop play'n with me anyway, phucc it what ever I come with next just call it PAL homie cuz there will be a Parole at Large warrant out for her arrest mmmmmh yep your right for assault and video harrasment :roflmao:


you stupid. now I know what everybody has to go through when they read my shit. lol 














I'm giving my game away. Im so tired of the mystery.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres my mystery still the only of its type ROLL CALLL!!!!!! Calln out all hoppers bring em on ready to serve theFIRST King Of Street before the contest ... As the song says BowDown to KIng Of Street coupe! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

WHAT IT DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> WHAT IT DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry to say the 96 got more inches then both lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> you stupid. now I know what everybody has to go through when they read my shit. lol
> 
> View attachment 508963
> View attachment 508964
> ...


 shit its all good homie I don't mind clown'n joking what ever yall wanna call it, its all in fun take your builds serious help the next man if you can respect yourself and others just don't hate on me when I come through this bitch hoppin plastic, Hydro they know I'm come'n yall know ( WHAT IT DO ) ? 1503 I ain't even come'n for you, I'm at cha tho, Met8to see you in the next one homie, but as of right now pull your best out, Who Want It Anybody :nicoderm: lolz


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> shit its all good homie I don't mind clown'n joking what ever yall wanna call it, its all in fun take your builds serious help the next man if you can respect yourself and others just don't hate on me when I come through this bitch hoppin plastic, Hydro they know I'm come'n yall know ( WHAT IT DO ) ? 1503 I ain't even come'n for you, I'm at cha tho, Met8to see you in the next one homie, but as of right now pull your best out, Who Want It Anybody :nicoderm: lolz


MET YOUR SHIT IS COOL AS HELL, EVERYBODY SEAMS TO HAVE BETTER MOTION IN THE NOSE THAN ME. MY SHIT IS STRUNG UP AND READY. TO TEST. BUT i THINK i GOT BATTERY ISSUES PLUS COLD FEET. EITHER WAY i AM THINKING ABOUT REDOING MOST OF MY OLD HOPPERS WITH THAT SERVO FOR THE BOOTY..I LOVE THAT SLOWNESS, TORQUE STAYING POWER.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> MET YOUR SHIT IS COOL AS HELL, EVERYBODY SEAMS TO HAVE BETTER MOTION IN THE NOSE THAN ME. MY SHIT IS STRUNG UP AND READY. TO TEST. BUT i THINK i GOT BATTERY ISSUES PLUS COLD FEET. EITHER WAY i AM THINKING ABOUT REDOING MOST OF MY OLD HOPPERS WITH THAT SERVO FOR THE BOOTY..I LOVE THAT SLOWNESS, TORQUE STAYING POWER.


 so lets see what you got then on a test run, cold feet OMG please ... lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this song is going in the back ground of my 73 caprice video. im going to try to get it slowed down chopped and a little screwd. with guitar on the end. (yea fools me on guitar) save the laughter for after you hear my old ass!






Im to sexy fo my motha fuckin hood hood Im to sexy for my motha fuckin LOE RYDERRRRR! LOL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good!



Hydrohype said:


> this song is going in the back ground of my 73 caprice video. im going to try to get it slowed down chopped and a little screwd. with guitar on the end. (yea fools me on guitar) save the laughter for after you hear my old ass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> this song is going in the back ground of my 73 caprice video. im going to try to get it slowed down chopped and a little screwd. with guitar on the end. (yea fools me on guitar) save the laughter for after you hear my old ass!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Homie must've put some boots on and stepped out there, hell looks good homie, guess I best hurr up worked on Bonnie today not satisfied, need to finish rear end on the 63 hopefully both will be ready friday :x:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Ok Homie must've put some boots on and stepped out there, hell looks good homie, guess I best hurr up worked on Bonnie today not satisfied, need to finish rear end on the 63 hopefully both will be ready friday :x:



you know we are talking shit and having fun? but eventually Art is going to show up and shut us down something terrible!



jevries said:


> Looks good!


Thanks again for your patients bro, that back is still got me scratching my head, as i try to mix the old with the new. But like i said? once I am taught how to get power to the servo/ and how it functions in terms of speed power and rotation? i knew I would apply it to some cars.. now if i could figure out how to get that rod to go all the way down for the height while pivoting just right on the axle and then all the way up for the lay? without popping out of place? I will be a happy camper!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> you know we are talking shit and having fun? but eventually Art is going to show up and shut us down something terrible!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well you maybe right about that I know I stll have a chance in the Radical division lol shit just come out SWANG'N homie I believe I'm gonna paint the 63 a different color unless I can bring that gold out :dunno: " WHO GONNA JUDGE THIS ANYWAY " :dunno:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im judge for this one and well anybody else who isnt in the hop off itself


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Im judge for this one and well anybody else who isnt in the hop off itself


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I don't care bout a hop off. I'm just here to swang and go home, win lose or draw. lolz Exhibition only I don't care, I'm swanging these thangs til the strings break.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I don't care bout a hop off. I'm just here to swang and go home, win lose or draw. lolz Exhibition only I don't care, I'm swanging these thangs til the strings break.


I heard that shit Mike, it ain't like there some money on the table lol shit I forgot " MET8TO IS JUDGING " ok homie come out Swang'n them thangs homie I got 2 I'm coming with Bonnie ain't act'n right so thiers no pics yet 1 street 1 rad


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol jus give it your best to all i wish the best of luck may the cleanest detailed hopper swang to a win


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> I don't care bout a hop off. I'm just here to swang and go home, win lose or draw. lolz Exhibition only I don't care, I'm swanging these thangs til they strings break.


THE BIZNESS !!!!


Well said Homie! 


Mike you still got that 63??? New number in my topic hit me up!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

badass work fellas.. really making me wanna do a hopper soon..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats the rules on this kinda shit :dunno: 



 wasted :h5:


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

THIS IS SMASHING THE BUMPER


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

I DONT TALK SHIT I LET MY CARS DOING THE TALKING.....NO UGLY LOCK UP IN THE REAR JUST A CLASSIC HOPPERS HITTIN THE BUMPER CHROME AND PAINT SHOT OUT TO ALL THE HOMIES KEEPING THERE RIDES DETAILED AND CLEAN


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)

HYDROHYPE YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> I DONT TALK SHIT I LET MY CARS DOING THE TALKING.....NO UGLY LOCK UP IN THE REAR JUST A CLASSIC HOPPERS HITTIN THE BUMPER CHROME AND PAINT SHOT OUT TO ALL THE HOMIES KEEPING THERE RIDES DETAILED AND CLEAN


Last time i checked thats how the real hoppers locked up too? 
http://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/alloutcustoms/bmhkool054.jpg


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

All hoppers are strectched and locked up like my 96 on this page more inches ...... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/125766-kool-aid-hydraulics-whatcha-need-40.html i gO based off of real cars 15*03 just to let u kno im not talking shit to anybody im just trying to get a challenge Is all


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> HYDROHYPE YOU KNOW WHATS UP HOMIE


 :rofl:


I know you and big Met got me so fucked up? I cant think about now other builds right now.. 
First I tried to ignore you fools, and now it's hoppers hoppers hoppers, Dre, Lux,. maddness, ridermike, ect
yall just turned this into a hoppin summer! 
we all know? everybody trying to get down now.. it anit no secret. Its on n crackin!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hit'n or sit'n on all that ass the lil bitch without a bumper she back in the shop get'n all dressed up to come out swang'n I have not seen a complete build look'n ugly 



 now this one has a temporary ugly lock up but its only a test cracc'n quarters no bumper yet, now this could've performed a lil better but hell its cool 



 she hopps, this one well 



 str8 Bad Luck, next we have the Godfather 



 and then one your more familiar with 



 Mr, Mutha Fucc'n Seymore Blues, yet at the end of the day its still all good betta ask somebody :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Are you havin fun over there Dre? that trey and that lac, is making me mad homie. lol the slow motion with the snoop Dogg is just too cool. I see shit shaking around in the front seat, that shit is looking to real man.. Im wondering what the suspension of the rag house looks like? then I start lmao when I hear Law n order on the tv.. that shit is ghetto funny like a mo fo! (like i said) euuurr body know's it's on! euuuurrr body in da club gettin tippsy!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Are you havin fun over there Dre? that trey and that lac, is making me mad homie. lol the slow motion with the snoop Dogg is just too cool. I see shit shaking around in the front seat, that shit is looking to real man.. Im wondering what the suspension of the rag house looks like? then I start lmao when I hear Law n order on the tv.. that shit is ghetto funny like a mo fo! (like i said) euuurr body know's it's on! euuuurrr body in da club gettin tippsy!


 lol Law & Oder, Thats what this event is gonna bring around here , really didn't get to work on the tray like I planned shit got a lil complicated for me, the rag house suspension is the chrome differential from the 63 donk pretty much looks like yours I'll try and post pics later this shit don't post like it use to :dunno: still good on videos tho ... man yesterday was all bad lost my $$$$ thats the steer'n wheel roll'n around in the cad lol shit I know you ain't mad  tray & the cad :rofl: well anyway homie we're pit bound I wanna do my wagon but will probly wait til round 3 ... " NO FUN FOR ME "


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Trying out another hunch. still not going to get the lock up I need! but I will see what happens!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 511423
> View attachment 511424
> View attachment 511425
> View attachment 511426
> ...


 That wagon is clean Hydro, I just had a thought homie when the old westerns the cowboys that be drive'n the wagon would scream out " WAGON HO " lol just joke'n homie ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> That wagon is clean Hydro, I just had a thought homie when the old westerns the cowboys that be drive'n the wagon would scream out " WAGON HO " lol just joke'n homie ...


 Did you say wagon ho?

Hear is some wagon whores lol hit these links..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-m....html?highlight=wagon+train+to+bring+the+pain

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/103760-west-vs-mid-west-wagon-buildoff.html?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> THIS IS SMASHING THE BUMPER


 hold that thought!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> hold that thought!:thumbsup:


 yep he's on it, but whats happnen with a flip contest one hitta quitta or 3 hits at the most :dunno: anybody ??? 



 bet I can make my 63 flip :biggrin: 1 hit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

2nd vid on the Godfather my Daughter said she wanted to hop this car 



 can't tell her noth'n she knows what she's do'n :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok this is what I got goi'n on, optional tops gonna make a phatom top :wave:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice cars


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

is it hop time


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Read the rules if you entering this compitiion they are on page 1


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 511423
> View attachment 511424
> View attachment 511425
> View attachment 511426
> ...


Boy oh boy oh boy. Im making progress. and i think its my best booty work so far.. that ass goe's all the way up! and all the way down. drive shaft, trailing arms and cylinders all work as one.. i am getting pretty excited about this wagon! oh man yall just have to see for yourself.. its going down, I have been on this thing for the last 3 days and I am getting close! I might post pictures of my completed frame tonight. once i wire and string the motors.. i am telling you, I am very impressed.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> Boy oh boy oh boy. Im making progress. and i think its my best booty work so far.. that ass goe's all the way up! and all the way down. drive shaft, trailing arms and cylinders all work as one.. i am getting pretty excited about this wagon! oh man yall just have to see for yourself.. its going down, I have been on this thing for the last 3 days and I am getting close! I might post pictures of my completed frame tonight. once i wire and string the motors.. i am telling you, I am very impressed.


oNLY 4 HOURS LATER!
































i GOT TO GET SOME SLEEP. I TOOK A LITTLE VIDEO BUT NOBODY WANTS TO SEE THIS OLD THANG. IT AINT NOTHING SPECIAL..LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Now this girls ass, is beautiful! Introducing ...........SKY LIGHT, my 65 malibu wagon!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh okay! AINT NO BODY TALKIN HAHHH? I CAN GIVE IT TO YA, BUT WHAT CHA GONNA DU WIT IT?
I CAN GIVE IT TO YA BUT WHA WHA WHA WHAAAAAAAAT?

HOUSE CALL FOR BIG MET. AND 15*03! 

LA. CHAPTER LUGK IN THIS BITCH!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice car i like the way the back work's my boy and met no i am not in but will post some of my cars soon back in the lab but nice cars bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice car i like the way the back work's my boy and met no i am not in but will post some of my cars soon back in the lab but nice cars bro


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 509165
> View attachment 509166


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Oh okay! AINT NO BODY TALKIN HAHHH? I CAN GIVE IT TO YA, BUT WHAT CHA GONNA DU WIT IT?
> I CAN GIVE IT TO YA BUT WHA WHA WHA WHAAAAAAAAT?
> 
> HOUSE CALL FOR BIG MET. AND 15*03!
> ...


:wow::wow:damn you aint fuckin around!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Oh okay! AINT NO BODY TALKIN HAHHH? I CAN GIVE IT TO YA, BUT WHAT CHA GONNA DU WIT IT?
> I CAN GIVE IT TO YA BUT WHA WHA WHA WHAAAAAAAAT?
> 
> HOUSE CALL FOR BIG MET. AND 15*03!
> ...


That's sick homie.


----------



## mrsdirtyred (Apr 13, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


> Oh okay! AINT NO BODY TALKIN HAHHH? I CAN GIVE IT TO YA, BUT WHAT CHA GONNA DU WIT IT?
> I CAN GIVE IT TO YA BUT WHA WHA WHA WHAAAAAAAAT?
> 
> HOUSE CALL FOR BIG MET. AND 15*03!
> ...


now thats nice im trying to have someone to do a model for my son i work so much an just dont have time do you know anyone that could do one for me if so let me know thanks and keep it on the BUMPER


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow::wow:damn you aint fuckin around!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Thanks OLDSKOOL.. 

Thanks ART...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mrsdirtyred said:


> now thats nice im trying to have someone to do a model for my son i work so much an just dont have time do you know anyone that could do one for me if so let me know thanks and keep it on the BUMPER



Thanks friend.. You might want to hit up Luxman, on this site. He sell's his work quite often. he builds clean cars that hop. and he works pretty fast.. you can look at his work in the thread thats on this page called: How to hydraulics... your son is lucky to have a cool lowrider parent !:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Oh okay! AINT NO BODY TALKIN HAHHH? I CAN GIVE IT TO YA, BUT WHAT CHA GONNA DU WIT IT?
> I CAN GIVE IT TO YA BUT WHA WHA WHA WHAAAAAAAAT?
> 
> HOUSE CALL FOR BIG MET. AND 15*03!
> ...


. Dayummmmm I see you made BAIL AND TOOK FLIGHT ain't no come'n back from that homie and ain't nobody said shit they ain't ready :worship::worship::worship: I got Sir Nose brew'n and yeah the Dr. makes house calls :bowrofl: youzzzz a fool homie got'em :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> is it hop time


Damn homie what did you do to these dudes 
didn't say you can't enter just no flip'n ain't nobody try'n play that game gotta start a new competition see who's who ...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Damn homie what did you do to these dudes
> didn't say you can't enter just no flip'n ain't nobody try'n play that game gotta start a new competition see who's who ...


Yeah homie your more than invited. its open to anyone. If its swings bring it.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What's up Mr. Top Secret I know your come'n out bang'n & swang'n Art2Roll


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

soon. bwahahahaha


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn homie what did you do to these dudes 
didn't say you can't enter just no flip'n ain't nobody try'n play that game gotta start a new competition see who's who ...

ppl might have me with the back going up and down but that front lol no 1 can beat me will post my 62 on my page today who want to hop


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Damn homie what did you do to these dudes
> didn't say you can't enter just no flip'n ain't nobody try'n play that game gotta start a new competition see who's who ...
> 
> ppl might have me with the back going up and down but that front lol no 1 can beat me will post my 62 on my page today who want to hop


 I'll check you out later homie for that post do they call you SB if so are you Ray Ray brother from PDL ?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

killin it Markie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll check you out later homie for that post do they call you SB if so are you Ray Ray brother from PDL ?


thats me you know big bro


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Oh okay! AINT NO BODY TALKIN HAHHH? I CAN GIVE IT TO YA, BUT WHAT CHA GONNA DU WIT IT?
> I CAN GIVE IT TO YA BUT WHA WHA WHA WHAAAAAAAAT?
> 
> HOUSE CALL FOR BIG MET. AND 15*03!
> ...


Oooooo i got a house call ok king of street dos is ready lets hop!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSRCViAj3wQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This fool brings his whole kitchen to the house to serve me with his bad ass Elco! But I cant get a cup of coffee or nuttin?:rofl: lol Im lookin around the kitchen like: where the food at? cool video Met.. Im loving that slow motion shit 
WC is the big homie too.

Dre be fucking me up with that move. Im sure I have a slow motion feature in one of my movie makers? i just have to figure out where it is again.. 

Hey Dre! I told you I had something up my sleeve. I got tired of looking at yall have all the fun..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Wens the end date jst broke my rear nd dont hav supplys?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

End of this month


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I'll check you out later homie for that post do they call you SB if so are you Ray Ray brother from PDL ?
> 
> 
> thats me you know big bro


 yep been in yo company to when yall had the spot in fontana me and Brah use to work that water that my ***** homie 4 Life  last time I seen him was 08 on the west tell'em Dre said what up !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> THIS IS SMASHING THE BUMPER


you know I still owe you for the house call!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> This fool brings his whole kitchen to the house to serve me with his bad ass Elco! But I cant get a cup of coffee or nuttin?:rofl: lol Im lookin around the kitchen like: where the food at? cool video Met.. Im loving that slow motion shit
> WC is the big homie too.
> 
> Dre be fucking me up with that move. Im sure I have a slow motion feature in one of my movie makers? i just have to figure out where it is again..
> ...


I needa find out how to make the rear end still go down and lock up high like this one. For mine to lay like I want em I either gotta have a goofy hydro hype u-bar and it'll only come down to stock heigh it that low. Please put a front end on dat boy, he look naked!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

15*03 CUSTOMS said:


> I DONT TALK SHIT I LET MY CARS DOING THE TALKING.....NO UGLY LOCK UP IN THE REAR JUST A CLASSIC HOPPERS HITTIN THE BUMPER CHROME AND PAINT SHOT OUT TO ALL THE HOMIES KEEPING THERE RIDES DETAILED AND CLEAN


Hell yeah I'm liking what I see and hear!



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> is it hop time


No it's time you take that garbage back to the drawing board homie. Lowriding takes style, that has none.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> I needa find out how to make the rear end still go down and lock up high like this one. For mine to lay like I want em I either gotta have a goofy hydro hype u-bar and it'll only come down to stock heigh it that low. Please put a front end on dat boy, he look naked!


One man's goofy? is another man's Skylight. wha wha wha whaaaaaaat! I followed every rule in the king of the street buildoff! 
I cant help it if I put my own twist in the game! I been building up for this and plannin my strategy. and now Im ready to get in the ring with the rest of the boys!






this is a nice ass lay for a hopper as far as I am concerned.:rofl:

oh yea my goofy U-bar, does have moving trailing arms, telescopic driveshaft. a rear end with a bolt in the back. and when it's finished it will have chains that retract, a gas tank and duel exhaust.and still has a dashboard and interior and it started off with a promo frame. I think that should put me up there with yall respectable hoppers?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> One man's goofy? is another man's Skylight. wha wha wha whaaaaaaat! I followed every rule in the king of the street buildoff!
> I cant help it if I put my own twist in the game! I been building up for this and plannin my strategy. and now Im ready to get in the ring with the rest of the boys!
> View attachment 514691
> this is a nice ass lay for a hopper as far as I am concerned.:rofl:
> ...


Hydro you been in the respectable hoppers category your just making sure you let everyone kno that you can lift with servos too! You always had the baddass rides even before all these servo rides man !! Put it down i love your new rear setup gave me well thought ideas thumbs up smash on these guys lol you have to showup with young hogg next friday when me and him hop in palmdale


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Hell yeah I'm liking what I see and hear!
> 
> 
> 
> No it's time you take that garbage back to the drawing board homie. Lowriding takes style, that has none.


Mike dena4life doesnt have the cleanest hoppers but hes catching more inches than most and respect to that .... You can agree with 15*03 but yet sir you havent pulled up nothing but chippers? Barely even getting up see im not here to start talking crap but it comes down to it PULL UP TO MY ELCO AND 96 COUPE GET BROKE OFF .. Then reconsider your side comments i let my hoppers talk before i really run my mouth thank you


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Anyways hows the hoppers comming guys and progress piks? Videos watever you can post .. Hop off will be last day of this month and last day to post your finished video will be the 1 of augest if not 2nd will be official last day then the supershow hopper build off will start


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Mike dena4life doesnt have the cleanest hoppers but hes catching more inches than most 

ty and mike all your cars are lame they get no inches but let's not talk let's hop house call me plz lmao 

sir you havent pulled up nothing but chippers? Barely even getting up= what a joke and you want to hop me 

met whats been up bro i see lot of ppl hopping now i need to learn how to work them servos i see


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Mike dena4life doesnt have the cleanest hoppers but hes catching more inches than most
> 
> ty and mike all your cars are lame they get no inches but let's not talk let's hop house call me plz lmao
> 
> ...


lol no problem bro and best way to learn is looking through here and finding art2roll post folder hes has the howto on the suspension my setup is a bit more complicated so best is to read up on his posts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Hydro you been in the respectable hoppers category your just making sure you let everyone kno that you can lift with servos too! You always had the baddass rides even before all these servo rides man !! Put it down i love your new rear setup gave me well thought ideas thumbs up smash on these guys lol you have to showup with young hogg next friday when me and him hop in palmdale


Thanks for the word's Met. If you see Hogg's ass Friday? you make sure you get it on tape. and dont give him an excuse to back down.. and yea maybe i will come out, to me seeing models hop will pump me up more than all the protocol and standing around when 1/1's hop!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*HOUSE CALLS*



Hydrohype said:


> This fool brings his whole kitchen to the house to serve me with his bad ass Elco! But I cant get a cup of coffee or nuttin?:rofl: lol Im lookin around the kitchen like: where the food at? cool video Met.. Im loving that slow motion shit WC is the big homie too. Dre be fucking me up with that move. Im sure I have a slow motion feature in one of my movie makers? i just have to figure out where it is again.. Hey Dre! I told you I had something up my sleeve. I got tired of looking at yall have all the fun..


I BELIEVE YOU GOT EVERYBODIES ATTENTION HOMIE WITH SKYLIGHT SHIT THAT BITCH IS IN THE CLUB PARKING LOT DROP-IN IT LIKE IT'S HOT YEP HOMIE MAYBE I'LL COME IN 2nd or 3rd LIKE MIKE SAID WIN LOSE OR DRAW, SHIT I'M COMING TO FUCK WITH YALL JUST WISH MA FUCCAS SHOW UP WITH SOME'N YEP ... 1st place goe's to ? I'm still swang'n on them thangs holler'n 187 with my shit in ? Keep watch'n ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*OUCH !!!*



Met8to said:


> Mike dena4life doesnt have the cleanest hoppers but hes catching more inches than most and respect to that .... You can agree with 15*03 but yet sir you havent pulled up nothing but chippers? Barely even getting up see im not here to start talking crap but it comes down to it PULL UP TO MY ELCO AND 96 COUPE GET BROKE OFF .. Then reconsider your side comments i let my hoppers talk before i really run my mouth thank you


OUCH ...PLAY FAIR NOW, LOL OH SHIT NEEEGAHHHS GET CALLED OUT ROUND THIS BITCH !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Sittin back smilin happy its finally some other kids in the sandbox now see yall soon!!! Oohweee !!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Sittin back smilin happy its finally some other kids in the sandbox now see yall soon!!! Oohweee !!!!


THAT'S WHAT I'M TALK'N BOUT LUXMAN ERR BODY CAN'T WIN BUT I'M IN THIS BITCH ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Win lose i dnt care either i jus love breakon u foos off lol get u motivated to come after me and keep my self motivated


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Win lose i dnt care either i jus love breakon u foos off lol get u motivated to come after me and keep my self motivated


:thumbsup:

hopefully my progress videos can count as my entry's? because my 73 and my wagon wont be done until Aug 6-9. I'l be waiting on bumpers and stuff until then..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> hopefully my progress videos can count as my entry's? because my 73 and my wagon wont be done until Aug 6-9. I'l be waiting on bumpers and stuff until then..


 Holla at Met8to he's the judge or go buy another wagon, customize the 76 to fit the 73 lol :bowrofl: Nah I don't care ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Dats rite Homie, I jus wanna swang n hop. Now we got sumwhere to do it AND sum friendly competition . Dont get no better lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Dats rite Homie, I jus wanna swang n hop. Now we got sumwhere to do it AND sum friendly competition . Dont get no better lol


:thumbsup:

that's right Dre, the 76 body will fit on the 73 frame all day and visa versa, but Im off to the auto parts today to get some nick nacks so I can start another frame for (NO BAIL) THE GREY 76, In the hopes that i will have a completion by the due date just in case!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dats rite Homie, I jus wanna swang n hop. Now we got sumwhere to do it AND sum friendly competition . Dont get no better lol

i know good to see you my boy 
*

Hydrohype* i see you like the 76 i got 1 but he not clean but we can hop if you want ​


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydro im really trying to stick to the rules of cars being complete by then end date i mean if u cant get it complete by then u can also put all your cars into the next hop remeber u can put unlimted cars into the hopoff


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

this and the dena/san diego dudes make me wanna do like art2roll and show the definition of clean and functional. Met8to and that other kat w/ the red Caprice/nomad wagon doing a real good job of dat so far.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

this and the dena/san diego dudes make me wanna do like art2roll and show the definition of clean and functional. Met8to and that other kat w/ the red Caprice/nomad wagon doing a real good job of dat so far.

run and start sucking ppl lol lame i know you smoking on that med to cause you lame just like your cars


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> this and the dena/san diego dudes make me wanna do like art2roll and show the definition of clean and functional. Met8to and that other kat w/ the red Caprice/nomad wagon doing a real good job of dat so far.
> 
> run and start sucking ppl lol lame i know you smoking on that med to cause you lame just like your cars


......................................................................................................................



















BWahahahahahaha. Cause I give real ****** props it's "dick sucking" Oh boy, now I KNOW you mad you mad!! lolzies, this is awesome. Shutup before I challange you to a "No Hot GLue" buildoff just to watch your ass disqualify yourself.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hot glue is why my cars go so high lol i am down with how high you did not know boy


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Plus roll up den, I know you smokin somethign better than I be getting.










Lolzies.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Well i called a house call on lowriding mike? No hop another win for me LOL


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hot glue is why my cars go so high lol i am down with how high you did not know boy


Im down with How High Hydros too!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> Well i called a house call on lowriding mike? No hop another win for me LOL


When was this? I never back down from build offs, hops, dice games, or anythign else where I'm offered the opportunity to represent my shit.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Page 23 when u tryed clowning hydrohype my man com on ill jus clown real quik


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> One man's goofy? is another man's Skylight. wha wha wha whaaaaaaat! I followed every rule in the king of the street buildoff!
> I cant help it if I put my own twist in the game! I been building up for this and plannin my strategy. and now Im ready to get in the ring with the rest of the boys!
> View attachment 514691
> this is a nice ass lay for a hopper as far as I am concerned.:rofl:
> ...


All I stated was I'd have to do the same thing to achieve the same goal. Meanign I haven't figured sht new out.



Met8to said:


> Hydro you been in the respectable hoppers category your just making sure you let everyone kno that you can lift with servos too! You always had the baddass rides even before all these servo rides man !! Put it down i love your new rear setup gave me well thought ideas thumbs up smash on these guys lol you have to showup with young hogg next friday when me and him hop in palmdale



x2 been here for awhile. I'm proud he actually builds cars that lay down, most if not all of em do. That's right up my style! Didn't mean as an insult just a reference


Met8to said:


> Mike dena4life doesnt have the cleanest hoppers but hes catching more inches than most and respect to that .... You can agree with 15*03 but yet sir you havent pulled up nothing but chippers? Barely even getting up see im not here to start talking crap but it comes down to it PULL UP TO MY ELCO AND 96 COUPE GET BROKE OFF .. Then reconsider your side comments i let my hoppers talk before i really run my mouth thank you


I didn't see this but am also never scared. These cars are but only so long and I flip em end over end if I want to. Therefore, go to the dena4life thread and we can all hop.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Hydro im really trying to stick to the rules of cars being complete by then end date i mean if u cant get it complete by then u can also put all your cars into the next hop remeber u can put unlimted cars into the hopoff


yea: I guess I have to understand that my timing is a little off, I think I jumped the gun by showing my wagon idea so soon? because now other guys will have a response to SKYLIGHT, in the next buildoff! I should have kept my mouth shut and the car under rapp's until it was time to get into the pit! Oh well it's all in fun, and either way i know I got my clown on and got to show my ass.
and my wagon got to show her ass! lol and that ass went all the way up, and all the way way way down! All you mother fuckers was getting down, and pissing me off at the same time.. lol much love jackwagons.. I'l see you in the pit!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> yea: I guess I have to understand that my timing is a little off, I think I jumped the gun by showing my wagon idea so soon? because now other guys will have a response to SKYLIGHT, in the next buildoff! I should have kept my mouth shut and the car under rapp's until it was time to get into the pit! Oh well it's all in fun, and either way i know I got my clown on and got to show my ass.
> and my wagon got to show her ass! lol and that ass went all the way up, and all the way way way down! All you mother fuckers was getting down, and pissing me off at the same time.. lol much love jackwagons.. I'l see you in the pit!


hey hydro hit me on FB i got some secrets to share with you


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> hey hydro hit me on FB i got some secrets to share with you


:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> yea: I guess I have to understand that my timing is a little off, I think I jumped the gun by showing my wagon idea so soon? because now other guys will have a response to SKYLIGHT, in the next buildoff! I should have kept my mouth shut and the car under rapp's until it was time to get into the pit! Oh well it's all in fun, and either way i know I got my clown on and got to show my ass.and my wagon got to show her ass! lol and that ass went all the way up, and all the way way way down! All you mother fuckers was getting down, and pissing me off at the same time.. lol much love jackwagons.. I'l see you in the pit!


That don't mean they can shit homie,they still on the outside try'n to look in like a peep'n Tom, try'n to get that tip toe turn on ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> yea: I guess I have to understand that my timing is a little off, I think I jumped the gun by showing my wagon idea so soon? because now other guys will have a response to SKYLIGHT, in the next buildoff! I should have kept my mouth shut and the car under rapp's until it was time to get into the pit! Oh well it's all in fun, and either way i know I got my clown on and got to show my ass.
> and my wagon got to show her ass! lol and that ass went all the way up, and all the way way way down! All you mother fuckers was getting down, and pissing me off at the same time.. lol much love jackwagons.. I'l see you in the pit!


Can't gi much past the bumper anywayz. How do you take those still shots?


Met8to said:


> hey hydro hit me on FB i got some secrets to share with you


Secrets???/ lolz



Dre1only said:


> That don't mean they can shit homie,they still on the outside try'n to look in like a peep'n Tom, try'n to get that tip toe turn on ...


Exactly. Can be often imitated, but true style is never duplicated!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Can't gi much past the bumper anywayz. How do you take those still shots?
> 
> 
> Secrets???/ lolz
> ...


Yes sir som hydro secrets


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Can't gi much past the bumper anywayz. How do you take those still shots?
> 
> 
> Secrets???/ lolz
> ...


yo Mike, most movie editing programs on the computer have a little freeze frame or (snapshot) feature, so as you watch your movie? (sometimes over and over again) you click the snap shot button when you want a still photo of a scene your looking at. 

Or you can do it Hollywood style which is? tie a fishing line that is hanging from the cealing to the front bumper so it looks like its 
catching air, then take pictures of it. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> Yes sir som hydro secrets


Oh.... some hydro secrets..........



































Lemme sit in.



Hydrohype said:


> yo Mike, most movie editing programs on the computer have a little freeze frame or (snapshot) feature, so as you watch your movie? (sometimes over and over again) you click the snap shot button when you want a still photo of a scene your looking at.
> 
> Or you can do it Hollywood style which is? tie a fishing line that is hanging from the cealing to the front bumper so it looks like its
> catching air, then take pictures of it. lol


Never used a movie editor. I'll have to try one. Never tried the hollywood way either. I took a pic when I was like 10 or 11 with my monte and 63 hoppers on the bumper and me in the middle and it was staged. but both cars really would bumper if I was hittin em, jus tnot at the same time.. lolz I gotta look for tha tpic, can't find it for nothin!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this is it yall :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 516540
> this is it yall :nicoderm:


that's works better for me than the old color! right on Dre.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 516540
> this is it yall :nicoderm:


Oh boy, I like dat! It's screamin for some ALL GOLDS! lols


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

So I figured I would work on my model for an hour or so this morning before going to work on the 1/1 glasshouse. I fucked up a new servo, while trying to cut the case excess off. the fucken glue did not hold the case intact. and the gear's got fucked up and the would only work in one direction.. okay fuck it. I move on to another servo, I put jb weld on the next one. that way when i get home i dont have to worry about the gears separating,, then 20 minutes later? I realize I fuckin welded the case shut before cutting the tab on the gear that allow's full rotation.. son of bitch..lol I ruin two servo's in one morning.. so now I cut the tab's off of my last servo, and Jb welded the case shut and but some on the motor itself so it does not pop out! well see how that turns out when i get back tonight,.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

dre is that the one you hit the other day


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

The gold one yeah try'n to upload more pics this shit is F'n up homie :twak:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 516540
> this is it yall :nicoderm:


nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Wheres everyone at? What categorie u guys in street? Radical? Piks keep this alive we got roughly 4 days to the hop videos need to be in!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Started with this.









Did carpet in tan (flocked) w/ purple seats. Needs trim and handles foiled.








62 amt chassis w/ a 64 amt front end grafted on seamlessly. Added a rod for the string to slide on, cut it for juice, built u-bar guides and it was on!








Testors Revving red w/ testors purplelicious faded on it no backtaping, masking, airbrush, nothing. Done freehand w/ a rattlecan..
























60 revell impala dash just to be different, got a resin amp and two resin screens going in the headliner as well.








Mocked up ready to swang








A baby jackson motor, some yarn, and a 7.2 volt was all it took to smack bumper 3-4 times while testing out the suspension. The big bad johnson motor is going in with soem REAL hppin string and it'll be rabbid.








Decided to run gangsta whites and use my redwalls for th e64 I'm building int he customcarforums buildoff dunno what type of spinners I'm using though..








Used the stock 61 impala rear suspension with some styrene tubing to make the circus rearend.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Wheres everyone at? What categorie u guys in street? Radical? Piks keep this alive we got roughly 4 days to the hop videos need to be in!


 6 day's! the first is wendsday. I'l be hear ready to take off on you guy's. I dont know how the category's will work? because i am coming U-bar for the nose and servo for the ass.. my glass house is on my work bench right now!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Put me down for exhibition. you know the deal. I'm here to look good, hop, and go the fuck home. lolz

I'll swang my teal street deuce"Set It Off" and my 61"Aces High"


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:drama:wutup fellas!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

dig_derange said:


> :drama:wutup fellas!


Sup fam?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Started with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow::drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I guess shit will all good tomorrow hopefully turn my net back on go pick up a couple of items post vid and chill ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok lets try this shit






.






few touch ups add ons and Im done


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

lookin good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> lookin good!:thumbsup:


 Thanks Old Skool should be done this weekend :x: and I finally got my phone to upload :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 517477
> ok lets try this shit
> View attachment 517490
> .
> ...


 that car has come a long way. big difference 




Lowridingmike said:


> Started with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool color, and I dig the flocking. take some outside pic's when you can.. 61 is such a bomb ass year!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hell yeah and needs another b/f bath :buttkick: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> :wow::drama:


 looks like Mike don went mad and decided todo it up lol got one here then going down to dena  ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I got my wisdom tooth is kickin my ass, I can not sleep. plus i cant get this show-down off of my mind.. for the last hour this song has been ringing in my head..
























A few more day's before we take ten pace's and have to draw down!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Its goin down tonite me vs young Hogg


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

When the last day for the current hop off.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Augest 2 last to post vids


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Augest 2 last to post vids


 8/2/12 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> I got my wisdom tooth is kickin my ass, I can not sleep. plus i cant get this show-down off of my mind.. for the last hour this song has been ringing in my head..
> View attachment 517514
> View attachment 517515
> View attachment 517516
> ...


































NO BAIL! ......................IM READY!...............................


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 517947
> View attachment 517948
> View attachment 517949
> View attachment 517950
> ...


 so I see no bail there will be a response but " Not Today " not today Hydro, lol don't trip tho we see you jump'n the gun so what do you thinks gonna happen now ? mmmmmh .... mmmmmmmh .........


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 517947
> View attachment 517948
> View attachment 517949
> View attachment 517950
> ...


Damn hydro killn the game clean 76


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 517477
> ok lets try this shit
> View attachment 517490
> .
> ...


Ho doesnt lOve a badass 63 rag got lifts? Lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> so I see no bail there will be a response but " Not Today " not today Hydro, lol don't trip tho we see you jump'n the gun so what do you thinks gonna happen now ? mmmmmh .... mmmmmmmh .........


 Im confused? lol Im not jump'n the gun this time, I have not even hit the switch's for this car yet. I want to wait until everybody else 
show's up..WHERE IS ALL THE HOPPERS @? ROLL CALL FOOLS! WHAT CHA GONNA DO WIT IT?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Its goin down tonite me vs young Hogg

what happen with this??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Damn hydro killn the game clean 76


thanks Met!:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Its goin down tonite me vs young Hogg
> 
> what happen with this??


I met up with him friday at the hop in palmdale and we both brought model cars and hopped


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Ho doesnt lOve a badass 63 rag got lifts? Lol


 :roflmao: yeah Met Troublesome got lifts got piece of a driver made for behind the wheel to but he got smoked out and had to go to rehab that fool smoke off the bumper kit, skirts and the alpine sounds lol but we still come'n to the event :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

. Yall know this ain't my style of video but what the fffffuck it, it is what it is a bullshit vid, it ain't ova !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> I met up with him friday at the hop in palmdale and we both brought model cars and hopped


 come on Met, Now Marcos you know better than that? pic's or it did'nt happen. what cars did he bring? what did you bring?
did he use the switch box that I made for him? speak man speak! lol

Dre that video is cool, it made me think about hooking up two cars to one switch, because they both really jumped at the same time.
It sounded like someone was banging a Snare drum everytime the switch was hit..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> come on Met, Now Marcos you know better than that? pic's or it did'nt happen. what cars did he bring? what did you bring?did he use the switch box that I made for him? speak man speak! lolDre that video is cool, it made me think about hooking up two cars to one switch, because they both really jumped at the same time.It sounded like someone was banging a Snare drum everytime the switch was hit..


 that's them hard rubber tire on solid wood buddy never theless we're still hop'n over here, you see what was suppose to happen is ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> come on Met, Now Marcos you know better than that? pic's or it did'nt happen. what cars did he bring? what did you bring?
> did he use the switch box that I made for him? speak man speak! lol
> 
> Lol sorry no piks because my baby brother was giving my dad a big hassel he took the 65 caddy and 70 impala i took my elco with the 96 coupe and yea he loved it lol


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

iM CALLING THE BOTH OF YOU ALL KIND OF CUSS WORDS RIGHT NOW! AND HOGG DID NOT TAKE PICTURES EITHER.. DAMM! WHEN I WAS AT HIS HOUSE A FEW YEARS AGO TO SERVE HIM, MY CAMERA WAS CONVENIENTLY KNOCKED OVER SO I DID NOT GET ANY GOOD FOOTAGE... iM GOING TO DRIVE OUT TO LA TO GET HIM SOMETIME IN AUGUST.. NO EXCUSE'S


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> iM CALLING THE BOTH OF YOU ALL KIND OF CUSS WORDS RIGHT NOW! AND HOGG DID NOT TAKE PICTURES EITHER.. DAMM! WHEN I WAS AT HIS HOUSE A FEW YEARS AGO TO SERVE HIM, MY CAMERA WAS CONVENIENTLY KNOCKED OVER SO I DID NOT GET ANY GOOD FOOTAGE... iM GOING TO DRIVE OUT TO LA TO GET HIM SOMETIME IN AUGUST.. NO EXCUSE'S


Come down to GOODTIMES socal chapter first annual car bike show im gonna be there of course with my chapter and hogg should be commin lol i got a car for him just for that show! Ill post a pik on fb


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MAN I KNOW ITS SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT FUN? BUT I REALLY WANT THIS KING OF THE STREETS TITTLE! 
EVEN IF ITS JUST FOR A MONTH? HYDRO NEEDS A WIN IN HIS RESUME FOR ONCE!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

oh okay! now its a ghost town in this bitch? My boy Dre and the judge big Met, been down with me almost every day on these past few page's.. and we know the Art is busy with the work situation, and Mike got drafted for an unexpected vacation. But where is all the other hoppers @? its less than 24 hours till blast off.. my family hoppin maddness is taken heads off with his duce! 15*03, Lux.. what's up. my shit aint even ready. 
No Bail aint doing nothing but potato chippin before breaking apart. skylight and Abraxas just got clear coat. and aint nowhere near finished and they probably wont work. but I want to see somebody kick something off! WTF? LOL COME OUT AND PLAY...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Got dammmm Hydro my shit ain't ready, but that don't mean I ain't coming to throw down at the show down my shit is all dismantled and I need to put it back together to make my new video, shit is all crazy I'm gonna see if these fools come pay me my money today 8/1/12 but if not it'll be 2 more put on my shit list, life is a 3 ring circus F the ups and downs ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Got dammmm Hydro my shit ain't ready, but that don't mean I ain't coming to throw down at the show down my shit is all dismantled and I need to put it back together to make my new video, shit is all crazy I'm gonna see if these fools come pay me my money today 8/1/12 but if not it'll be 2 more put on my shit list, life is a 3 ring circus F the ups and downs ...


It's all good Dre, Im just flappin my jaw's because eur body don got quiet like church mouse's and i am wondering what folks is up to?
hoppinmadness got that duce working hella good... nobodys stuff is done.. but motha fuffffers is still posting.. make it do what it do man!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

next rider, I'm really not satisfied with this one, the paint ain't shit the interior is ok it hops I'll be retire'n this biskit when its over and move on to the next one which will be a 57, ill work on these 2 tonight so its still on maphucca's


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Next rider don't trip.






beware of Hell Air ? :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Next rider don't trip.
> View attachment 520052
> beware of Hell Air ? :wave:


Hell air! lol thats good.. right on Dre..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Hell air! lol thats good.. right on Dre..


I ain't feel'n this one homie didn't put the 63 back together Bonnie ain't ready so I might drop out ........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:





:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ladys and gentleman today is the day we crown king of street and king of radical for 3 months until october for the LiL supershow hopper buildeoff so post you hoppers? Only i have see finished complete cars is hydro wheres everyone MIA ??


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Ladys and gentleman today is the day we crown king of street and king of radical for 3 months until october for the LiL supershow hopper buildeoff so post you hoppers? Only i have see finished complete cars is hydro wheres everyone MIA ??


Street hop rules.
1. No flipping over or sitting on bumper. Model has to come down on its own.
2.Back wheels must stay on ground
3. Rear end can be in locked position or funtional. 
4. Interior is a must.

Radical rules. 
1. No flipping
2. Model can stay standing
3. Interior is optional. 
4. Rear wheels can leave the ground.

 Well big Met: I think I stand a good chance at taking both crowns on this one? NO BAIL pass's all the test of rule's in the street 
category! plus i can damm near hold it's own in radical class. 5 hit's on the nose and the bumper tapped the table 4 times!
If nobody else show's?
I think Abraxas should be considered for second in the street category, it's got a decent lock up. hit's the bumper and pass's all the street rule's.. 

And Skylight prove's it can hang with the big boys in the Radical class!.. it's got full suspension, THE BACK GOE'S UP AND ALL THE WAY DOWN. it's got
interior, it can slam the bumper without flipping over. the back wheels can leave the ground at times.. and It can sit on the bumper from time to time...
Im willing to wait a day or two, just incase any of the other homies got stuck in traffic!:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Street hop rules.
> 1. No flipping over or sitting on bumper. Model has to come down on its own.
> 2.Back wheels must stay on ground
> 3. Rear end can be in locked position or funtional.
> ...


Well soken hydro but u need to post vids of the cars compkete and hopping like no bail is complete but the wagon vid had no front clip etc you know not tryn to knock on you for that just never know how other ppl will look at it as uncomplete


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

lets hop that ls luxman mike is a no show


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

My car is done jst dont got any gears to hold the string?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Well soken hydro but u need to post vids of the cars compkete and hopping like no bail is complete but the wagon vid had no front clip etc you know not tryn to knock on you for that just never know how other ppl will look at it as uncomplete


Okay Met, get back to me ASAP then, I would like my two cars to have 1 more day (as least) so the clear coat can air out good enough for wet sanding. but if that would stand in the way of me getting the k.O.T.S tittle? then I can have both the wagon and the 73 put together and each in another video before the sun comes up tomorrow! and how does NO Bail stand now for the street category?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Okay Met, get back to me ASAP then, I would like my two cars to have 1 more day (as least) so the clear coat can air out good enough for wet sanding. but if that would stand in the way of me getting the k.O.T.S tittle? then I can have both the wagon and the 73 put together and each in another video before the sun comes up tomorrow! and how does NO Bail stand now for the street category?


Sounds good ill giv the extra day same goes for everyone else have til tomorow around 8 9 pm cars complete no excuses ...... No bail is right there perfect for street ! Wanna see the rear drop i see the lift but no drop lol


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres my car jst dont got a gear to make it hop at the moment


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Sounds good ill giv the extra day same goes for everyone else have til tomorow around 8 9 pm cars complete no excuses ...... No bail is right there perfect for street ! Wanna see the rear drop i see the lift but no drop lol


Right on Met. I will prob post a video of No Bail (with the booty going up and going down) before sun up tomorrow.
and Skylight will be posted before 9:00 p.m. completed.. I should be dry enough to wet sand by noon tomorrow, but I dont think its going to help? even though I went over it many times with U-Pol clear coat, the layers look to then to make a difference. something tell's me if and when I sand it. I will tear off the foil and remove some of the paint? 
I might 86 the sanding all together? 
And hoppingmaddness you should post the video that you had on fb, that car was hopping like a champ!


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Sure glad to see this thread alive. Just wished I had time to build a hopper.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

wtf ill repost tomorrow http://youtu.be/jwS70llsn9U


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont whats wrong with my shit? But I have been up since last night. I have not gone to bed. I filmed my 76 and made a video and i cant get my pc to finalize the fuckin video.. when I hit publish it goe's to 69-72 percent done and then it just freeze's.. I fuckin rebooted my pc 3 times,, and changed the audio of the movie 3 times, thinking that maybe the audio had a corrupted file.. son of a bitch I am pissed. but I cant figure out what wrong with my shit.. I am going to try to publish with no mp3 audio and see what happens.....I got the damm car going up and down but i cant publish and thing.. i bit i figure out a way to bootleg this shit on hear..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

suck ass sucky video,, i am sorry guys.. I fuckin really tried.. and i worked my ass off. son of a bitch ass pc 
ass fuckin bastard electronics... and this world with there fuckin copy right pussys.. fuck emmm. 
I got to get some shut eye.. I will check back later..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i am ready to hop whoever want it i want that red Ls but luxman dont see me asking for a hop:bowrofl:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i have a lot of them you can have one stop by my house 




hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres my car jst dont got a gear to make it hop at the moment


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres my vid of my 62
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ITCREN5FM4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


>


upload it with fire fox, bout to try and post mines again then off to PO seems like bad luck central around this bitch


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i am ready to hop whoever want it i want that red Ls but luxman dont see me asking for a hop:bowrofl:


smdh dammmmm Homie that's bad dont nobody wanna see you, you gotta go outta town homie in a bucket then pull yo real shit out :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok a little change in the url so hopefully this vid will post !


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Well i dnt know if you guys know but all my hopppers etc are up for grabs lowest prices are $50 depending on what car it is hmu for serious buyers on FB or here or email me paypal is reccommended not all cars will be strong after all abuse i put on the hoppers butthey must go asap so please let anybody know if they wanna grabthem off me rest of this cars are lookn great so far just hydro dre and hoppin goodluck to all i will be announcing 1st n2nd places tomorow around 1-3 pm pacific time


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sup fam?


Ya'll been showin out! I'm back in town wit it. i'mma rest up for a min, and it's back to work. This car is gonna be nice. hydro hypes glasshouse and that red ls is killin the game. good job!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> ok a little change in the url so hopefully this vid will post !


 IT'S WORKING GOOD DRE. LOVE THE VIDEO MAN.. I DONT THINK ITS THE WEB? ITS MY PC THAT IS NOT FINALIZING THE MOVIES.. AND i DONT KNOW WHY.. 

HOPPINMADNESS THE DUCE WORKS HELLA GOOD. iM NOT GETTING THE DUMP AND RETURN THAT i WANT? IM RUNNING A JACKSON TO THE NOSE, WITH 7 VOLTS.. BUT MAYBE I HAVE TO MUCH LINE? BECAUSE IT TENDS TO NOT WANT TO DUMP.

gOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE BIG MET.. IM FEELING THE VERT 67 THE MOST..

WELCOME HOME MIKE. WE WILL SEE YOU ON THESE PAGE'S IN THE NEXT FEW DAYS.. STAY UP!

I SEE YA,, SB!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Bumper Check! Aces high 61.



All power baby!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

My package from Hoppin Hydros. Some gansta whites, redwalls, etc. big daddy johnson motor, and some hoppin string...









heres the setup in place no weight all power of course..









and this is how we get shit done.









Gotta love this shit.. lolz


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> Bumper Check! Aces high 61.
> 
> 
> 
> All power baby!


She gets up but gets stuck lol


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

yea she stuck last hit. with all the interior and trim it oughta even things out a bit.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> My package from Hoppin Hydros. Some gansta whites, redwalls, etc. big daddy johnson motor, and some hoppin string...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hydrohype said:


> suck ass sucky video,, i am sorry guys.. I fuckin really tried.. and i worked my ass off. son of a bitch ass pc
> ass fuckin bastard electronics... and this world with there fuckin copy right pussys.. fuck emmm.
> I got to get some shut eye.. I will check back later..


. Oh shit no bail takes flight what no theme song ? Why you didn't just play it while you was recording the video, them pussy can't say nothing then homie they can't read the track like that ... Or play the ice cream truck music again lol :yes:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hmmm never thought about theme music. I'd hop to beastie boys intergallactic everytime. lol Looking good markie!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> My package from Hoppin Hydros. Some gansta whites, redwalls, etc. big daddy johnson motor, and some hoppin string...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lowridingmike said:


> yea she stuck last hit. with all the interior and trim it oughta even things out a bit.


 TAKE FLIGHT THEN !!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I already have. Plus now it's dialed in where it snaps and comes back donw almost everytime. I'm detailing/foiling it at work as we speak, putting it together then I'll do another higher quality video of the car showing and hopping.. That'll be tonight when I get home.. I'm Actually having a problem w/ if flipping sometime. Hopefully with the weight of the full interior and trim it'll help.. DOin this for the midwest, the other guys might've invented the game but we perfect it. Lets see that purple trey up close pics, I'm loving it so much it's got me thinkin bout a purple deuce or trey drop.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> . Oh shit no bail takes flight what no theme song ? Why you didn't just play it while you was recording the video, them pussy can't say nothing then homie they can't read the track like that ... Or play the ice cream truck music again lol :yes:


lol yea i was actually afraid they would sweat me because of that damm ice-cream truck.. any way the problem I am having is my computer is not publishing the movie's any more.. it will only let me publish a few seconds of crap.
but a full on video with many still and film clips..i need to figure out a way to get tech support from window's...

Mike that car is working, i dont know how you get that gear to stay on the motor? they always would pop off on me.
and i dont want to weight the front down? but I am having problems with the nose not dumping from the lock up position? I already shorten the line, but maybe i have to go shorter..because I am not getting that repeated back to back hop that I use to get..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> lol yea i was actually afraid they would sweat me because of that damm ice-cream truck.. any way the problem I am having is my computer is not publishing the movie's any more.. it will only let me publish a few seconds of crap.
> but a full on video with many still and film clips..i need to figure out a way to get tech support from window's...
> 
> Mike that car is working, i dont know how you get that gear to stay on the motor? they always would pop off on me.
> and i dont want to weight the front down? but I am having problems with the nose not dumping from the lock up position? I already shorten the line, but maybe i have to go shorter..because I am not getting that repeated back to back hop that I use to get..


Thanks, and You have to use a brand new gear thans not been stretched out and rammed on there a million times with thick string. I love th ehoppin hydros string, it's light and harldy breaks. yes you need to make sure the gear isn't pushed all the way up against the motor, give it bout an 1/8" windup room away from the motor, and too long a string will lock up. Thats wha tI call dialing it in. Having as much as you can so you'll have an intital "snap" but not having too much where it locks up. When I got the 61 actually dialed in (there wasn't any slack whatsoever in that video) it started snatchin super hard. My vids were coming off a digi camera unedited but are now comign straight off the wifey's cell phone.. lolz I'll post a vid tonight when she gets off work, I'm headed how from work right now as we speak. 

61 just needs side trim foiled, maybe final clear to lock it in, chrome and windows put in and it's ready. GOt the gold pots and pans w/ chrome 3 prongs on it (I hear ya Dre!), it's lookin and working good. Gotta charge this battery too, I never leav eit on charge long enough. It gets hot w/ my ghetto charger I made so I never leave it on unless I'm watchign it. GOnna build a slower charger, thing things kickin a mean 1amp charge. Thats alot on this 7.2v!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Alrite ladys and gentleman for the title if this months hop 

Street hop 
1st place : hydro with "no bail" 76 caprice
2nd place : none else entered 

Radical hop 
1st place : hoppinmadness 62 impala vert 
2nd place : abixas ? Hydro's wagon


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> I already have. Plus now it's dialed in where it snaps and comes back donw almost everytime. I'm detailing/foiling it at work as we speak, putting it together then I'll do another higher quality video of the car showing and hopping.. That'll be tonight when I get home.. I'm Actually having a problem w/ if flipping sometime. Hopefully with the weight of the full interior and trim it'll help.. DOin this for the midwest, the other guys might've invented the game but we perfect it. Lets see that purple trey up close pics, I'm loving it so much it's got me thinkin bout a purple deuce or trey drop.


Im not one to talk shit but the WEST invented the game here in cali and will always have it perfected like 1:1 cars cali holds the crown for kong of street and im model cars i have the crown of kingofstreet i have hopped 4 people for it and kept it so far until someone comes with more inches on me and i mean legit inches with a rear end not a ubar re end


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Met8to said:


> Im not one to talk shit but the WEST invented the game here in cali and will always have it perfected like 1:1 cars cali holds the crown for kong of street and im model cars i have the crown of kingofstreet i have hopped 4 people for it and kept it so far until someone comes with more inches on me and i mean legit inches with a rear end not a ubar re end


Looks like dude is fuckin wit chut. Better share the crown and get over yourself.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

502Regal said:


> Looks like dude is fuckin wit chut. Better share the crown and get over yourself.


Never been on myself but since u wanna talk bring a car out and nose up?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

and im model cars i have the crown of kingofstreet i have hopped 4 people for it and kept it so far until someone comes with more inches on me and i mean legit inches with a rear end not a ubar re end​

you cool met but d4l is is king of hopping i dont care about rear end or how clean a car is look at the inches and we got 12 year olds doing more inches then most of yall cars but they look good with the back hopping and going up but thats not how you win a hop mike your cars can never see mine  never we hop for cash and cars so if you want to hop for cash or a model let me know whoever or just for fun D4L


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Alrite ladys and gentleman for the title if this months hop
> 
> Street hop
> 1st place : hydro with "no bail" 76 caprice
> ...


Hell yea I'l take a win any way it comes...:thumbsup: Thanks Met.. Hoppinmadness took the crown I really wanted though but its all good.. looking at his video he had much more consistent clean returns in the nose than my car.. plus its another win for the LUGK... so Im a happy camper.. and anybody that's going to pull up in the future will still have to deal with me and my wagon..... Im still waiting for 15*03,,lol yea i said that.. 
Mike i would like to know more about string your using. maybe it will help, I have been pretty much stuck on double spider wire... but i really need something with snap but has a return.. all you guys seam to be pretty good about that shit.. Dre, hoppinmaddness, 15*03 yall dont have problem getting air and coming back down.. that's what I need more of! 

yea Met. the wagon is called SKYLIGHT.. because it reach's for the sky, and it has a skylight size opening in the back..lol lol this niccca said Abixas,,ha ha ha it's Abraxas, that's the 73 caprice,, Abraxas got his name from the 1971 album by Carlos Santana! I FORGIVE YOU FOOL......


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Hell yea I'l take a win any way it comes...:thumbsup: Thanks Met.. Hoppinmadness took the crown I really wanted though but its all good.. looking at his video he had much more consistent clean returns in the nose than my car.. plus its another win for the LUGK... so Im a happy camper.. and anybody that's going to pull up in the future will still have to deal with me and my wagon..... Im still waiting for 15*03,,lol yea i said that..
> Mike i would like to know more about string your using. maybe it will help, I have been pretty much stuck on double spider wire... but i really need something with snap but has a return.. all you guys seam to be pretty good about that shit.. Dre, hoppinmaddness, 15*03 yall dont have problem getting air and coming back down.. that's what I need more of!
> 
> yea Met. the wagon is called SKYLIGHT.. because it reach's for the sky, and it has a skylight size opening in the back..lol lol this niccca said Abixas,,ha ha ha it's Abraxas, that's the 73 caprice,, Abraxas got his name from the 1971 album by Carlos Santana! I FORGIVE YOU FOOL......
> ...


Lmfaooo my bad haha i tryed LOL but yea congrats on those wins you guys .... I thought LUGK was texas club only? Hmm need anymore hopper members im a solo rider LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> Never been on myself but since u wanna talk bring a car out and nose up?


It was Mike and my car will serve yours. video coming now. already halfway uploaded. slow ass cell phone.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> and im model cars i have the crown of kingofstreet i have hopped 4 people for it and kept it so far until someone comes with more inches on me and i mean legit inches with a rear end not a ubar re end​
> 
> you cool met but d4l is is king of hopping i dont care about rear end or how clean a car is look at the inches and we got 12 year olds doing more inches then most of yall cars but they look good with the back hopping and going up but thats not how you win a hop mike your cars can never see mine  never we hop for cash and cars so if you want to hop for cash or a model let me know whoever or just for fun D4L


Like I told met. ain't no higher than flipping, I got the midwest on lock and looking better than alot of the west while doin it homie. it what it is. video or proof coming to a theatre near you. No u-bar I odn't see how mets king of the street if everybody is hoppin just as high if not higher than him? and I don't see how you can beat an impala that flips. This build was fun. Back to my static whips, I came, I saw, and I conquered. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> Hell yea I'l take a win any way it comes...:thumbsup: Thanks Met.. Hoppinmadness took the crown I really wanted though but its all good.. looking at his video he had much more consistent clean returns in the nose than my car.. plus its another win for the LUGK... so Im a happy camper.. and anybody that's going to pull up in the future will still have to deal with me and my wagon..... Im still waiting for 15*03,,lol yea i said that..
> Mike i would like to know more about string your using. maybe it will help, I have been pretty much stuck on double spider wire... but i really need something with snap but has a return.. all you guys seam to be pretty good about that shit.. Dre, hoppinmaddness, 15*03 yall dont have problem getting air and coming back down.. that's what I need more of!
> 
> yea Met. the wagon is called SKYLIGHT.. because it reach's for the sky, and it has a skylight size opening in the back..lol lol this niccca said Abixas,,ha ha ha it's Abraxas, that's the 73 caprice,, Abraxas got his name from the 1971 album by Carlos Santana! I FORGIVE YOU FOOL......
> ...


Send me your addy I'll send you a gang of it. Hoppin Hydros brand string. for $5 I got a hella large scroll of the shit.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> It was Mike and my car will serve yours. video coming now. already halfway uploaded. slow ass cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I told met. ain't no higher than flipping, I got the midwest on lock and looking better than alot of the west while doin it homie. it what it is. video or proof coming to a theatre near you. No u-bar I odn't see how mets king of the street if everybody is hoppin just as high if not higher than him? and I don't see how you can beat an impala that flips. This build was fun. Back to my static whips, I came, I saw, and I conquered. lolz


If you want get right limitations on a modrl car are and should be the same on a real car back bumper is your height not getting stuck no flipping and no disrespect to D4L but no hangars acting as a bumper for a hopper i go based of of real cars u bars or suspenion dont matter but the rear end has to be in place doesnt have to lift or drop just be in place and you should be able to at least have the plastic bumper that comes with the car so for last i will say it I HOP MY MODEL CARS LIKE REAL CARS SAME RULES APPLY TO MY MODEL CARS AS THEY DO TO REAL CARS YOU FLIP YOU LOSE YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE ITS NOT HARD TO BREAK OUT AND BUILD A CAR LIKE D4L or mikes car i can build it easy its all about strength in motor and what you use so put it at this in october the crown willl be given to the King Of Street for the LIL supershow except you will catch me at the Real Supershow in vegas hopping my shit! Until then you should pray i dnt get my cutty and malibu up by then both lift and stretched


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> If you want get right limitations on a modrl car are and should be the same on a real car back bumper is your height not getting stuck no flipping and no disrespect to D4L but no hangars acting as a bumper for a hopper i go based of of real cars u bars or suspenion dont matter but the rear end has to be in place doesnt have to lift or drop just be in place and you should be able to at least have the plastic bumper that comes with the car so for last i will say it I HOP MY MODEL CARS LIKE REAL CARS SAME RULES APPLY TO MY MODEL CARS AS THEY DO TO REAL CARS YOU FLIP YOU LOSE YOU GET STUCK YOU LOSE ITS NOT HARD TO BREAK OUT AND BUILD A CAR LIKE D4L or mikes car i can build it easy its all about strength in motor


This part was church. shits easy as hell. and hanges are fugly as hell. lolz. But as for the rest, do it then. cause right now as far as inches go, you're at the bottom of the totem pole. lolz I don't count, 7 out of 10 times my shit flips though.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Here put it plain and simple all the bullshit i spoke last reply as a man even tho im 17 i moved on from u bars i went to somthing more advanced for a better challenge i basically graduated from all your guys setups to my one of a kind setup honestly in my eyes im king of street because i havent seen anybody pull up somthing like my shit and get that high on a johnson with full model kit complete engine etc dont get me wrong i can build u bar setups faster than a day easy as pie just put my self to a challenge i actually apoligize out of my kinda rage last reply lol jus i compare my cars to real cars and thats my standard and my standardd have to be set high for my age to get anywhere and change this hop game but dnt get me wrong i do serve people with my cars but just pull up with clean cars all i ask! Mine get destroyed from so much matience like a real car !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Lmfaooo my bad haha i tryed LOL but yea congrats on those wins you guys .... I thought LUGK was texas club only? Hmm need anymore hopper members im a solo rider LOL


 Met will talk this week on the land line..

lol back off the med's... you never read my avi? yea Im cali born and raised but dem Texas fellers iz my family,, it's all love homie! 
Mike I will pm you the addy,, good lookin out dogg!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Twll me now whose car gets higher than mine cuz i kno im far from the bottom im more like right there at the top with hydrohype you 61 is about the same as D4L just more clean thats it other than that my 96 2door breaks you off easy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

im 17 i moved on from u bars i went to somthing more advanced for a better challenge i basically graduated from all your guys setups to my one of a kind setup honestly in my eyes im king of street because i havent seen anybody pull up somthing like my shit and get that high on a johnson with full model kit complete engine etc 

ok ok i see what u think ok its cool for you to say you have the best cars with all the parts but hopping stop it my boy i will be at the super show we will hop i will show you and ask big john when you going around saying you the king you need to take all fades all this talking about you can build a car like mine or mikes then why cry about all this shit build one and hop you the king right????? lol lets see some one ask me for a hop and yall saying yall cars doing 7 inches and all this where is the pic or video show me cause my cars doing over 7 all day and i stay ready to hop pull up on me no rules


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Twll me now whose car gets higher than mine cuz i kno im far from the bottom im more like right there at the top with hydrohype you 61 is about the same as D4L just more clean thats it other than that my 96 2door breaks you off easy

met your 96 works hella good and all your cars are nice as hell bro but i am and was always just talking about inches is all that's all i like we all build for what we like but i have seen no 1 on lay it low hop a model over mine we can all put are cars on a ruler b4 we hop and you will see why my wheels are kick back we hop for cash and cars in my hood that's why all i care about is inches i would hate to take all y time on a car and lose it lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> im 17 i moved on from u bars i went to somthing more advanced for a better challenge i basically graduated from all your guys setups to my one of a kind setup honestly in my eyes im king of street because i havent seen anybody pull up somthing like my shit and get that high on a johnson with full model kit complete engine etc
> 
> ok ok i see what u think ok its cool for you to say you have the best cars with all the parts but hopping stop it my boy i will be at the super show we will hop i will show you and ask big john when you going around saying you the king you need to take all fades all this talking about you can build a car like mine or mikes then why cry about all this shit build one and hop you the king right????? lol lets see some one ask me for a hop and yall saying yall cars doing 7 inches and all this where is the pic or video show me cause my cars doing over 7 all day and i stay ready to hop pull up on me no rules


Never said i had the best cars and if your read what i posted after i said im king un my personal setup i challenged myself to be king on how my cars hop and how everhthings there now no where near did i come by daying iwas u bar king yes its not hard to nake a u bar hopler but i provide for myself a challenge more than jus getting more inches but allowing my hoppers have all detail as much as can fit .... And big jon has nada todo with this so why you bringing him in i nevrr mentioned him this is a simple just hop and winner wins but if u wanna hop u gotta come clean at least and since u wanna bring jon in why dont you talk to him and have him judge the hopp between n u


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Twll me now whose car gets higher than mine cuz i kno im far from the bottom im more like right there at the top with hydrohype you 61 is about the same as D4L just more clean thats it other than that my 96 2door breaks you off easy
> 
> met your 96 works hella good and all your cars are nice as hell bro but i am and was always just talking about inches is all that's all i like we all build for what we like but i have seen no 1 on lay it low hop a model over mine we can all put are cars on a ruler b4 we hop and you will see why my wheels are kick back we hop for cash and cars in my hood that's why all i care about is inches i would hate to take all y time on a car and lose it lol


things are diffrent over here now no one really hops im not in it for cash nor to win others cars i hop because i was born a hopper no matter what ill hit switches so check no disrespect but i go by clean cars detail and inches but inches are my last thing to worry about cuz i know i get them jus details are my inches in my personal view


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

no disrespect but i go by clean cars detail and inches but inches are my last thing to worry about cuz i know i get them jus details are my inches in my personal view

that's what i said and big john and d done hop some shit with no paint looking broke down but it goes by inches not looks but keep up what u doing like i said i like your cars bro they are nice and clean but i hop for inches llllllliiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkee real life and that's real and met bro if you saying you are the king that's just like say ing you the best and bro this is all for fun why not build you a mad hopper u say you can it takes you less then a day and all


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> no disrespect but i go by clean cars detail and inches but inches are my last thing to worry about cuz i know i get them jus details are my inches in my personal view
> 
> that's what i said and big john and d done hop some shit with no paint looking broke down but it goes by inches not looks but keep up what u doing like i said i like your cars bro they are nice and clean but i hop for inches llllllliiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkee real life and that's real and met bro if you saying you are the king that's just like say ing you the best and bro this is all for fun why not build you a mad hopper u say you can it takes you less then a day and all


yea trust me i would build a mad hopper but right now is not my time im selling all cars right now to get the $$$$ for my bike to at least have it ready for LA if not vegas its costing about $1000 so over and after that ill hopefully be back to building


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hand on ya knees!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

yea trust me i would build a mad hopper but right now is not my time im selling all cars right now to get the $$$$ for my bike to at least have it ready for LA if not vegas its costing about $1000 so over and after that ill hopefully be back to building

cool bro is all fun and games but i will for sure bring a model or 2 to vegas i got a lowrider bike to lol clean


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is the fun shit for me..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> It was Mike and my car will serve yours. video coming now. already halfway uploaded. slow ass cell phone.
> Qi
> P
> Like I told met. ain't no higher than flipping, I got the midwest on lock and looking better than alot of the west while doin it homie. it what it is. video or proof coming to a theatre near you. No u-bar I odn't see how mets king of the street if everybody is hoppin just as high if not higher than him? and I don't see how you can beat an impala that flips. This build was fun. Back to my static whips, I
> came, I saw, and I conquered. lolz


. 
I did all that shit yall talk'n months ago with my 53 Bel-Air aka the Godfather not on the bumper but the bumper kit and then a flip :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what the Hell is go'n on yall at it again Met let's keep it real homie it don't matter what kind of set up you got as Long as your shit hops , if that was the case it would be a lot of generic lowriders out there ***** use to still they shit off tractors tow truck garbage trucks any place they could find a pump and strokes then came places like olies, reds, black magic , hi low ect ... Lets keep this shit real .. So the game ain't no different today than it was yesterday its called Hoppin not servo vs u bars cause if you wanna keep it real they used the axle in the box before u bars straight axle and if you wanna see how they use to build them I don't have a problem do'n one so it can be known on the original side of things and that's point of view ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 521315
> what the Hell is go'n on yall at it again Met let's keep it real homie it don't matter what kind of set up you got as Long as your shit hops , if that was the case it would be a lot of generic lowriders out there ***** use to still they shit off tractors tow truck garbage trucks any place they could find a pump and strokes then came places like olies, reds, black magic , hi low ect ... Lets keep this shit real .. So the game ain't no different today than it was yesterday its called Hoppin not servo vs u bars cause if you wanna keep it real they used the axle in the box before u bars straight axle and if you wanna see how they use to build them I don't have a problem do'n one so it can be known on the original side of things and that's point of view ...


 Clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 521315
> what the Hell is go'n on yall at it again Met let's keep it real homie it don't matter what kind of set up you got as Long as your shit hops , if that was the case it would be a lot of generic lowriders out there ***** use to still they shit off tractors tow truck garbage trucks any place they could find a pump and strokes then came places like olies, reds, black magic , hi low ect ... Lets keep this shit real .. So the game ain't no different today than it was yesterday its called Hoppin not servo vs u bars cause if you wanna keep it real they used the axle in the box before u bars straight axle and if you wanna see how they use to build them I don't have a problem do'n one so it can be known on the original side of things and that's point of view ...


that trey is clean!



Dre1only said:


> .
> I did all that shit yall talk'n months ago with my 53 Bel-Air aka the Godfather not on the bumper but the bumper kit and then a flip :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


my impala is longer..=win. lolz.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 521315
> what the Hell is go'n on yall at it again Met let's keep it real homie it don't matter what kind of set up you got as Long as your shit hops , if that was the case it would be a lot of generic lowriders out there ***** use to still they shit off tractors tow truck garbage trucks any place they could find a pump and strokes then came places like olies, reds, black magic , hi low ect ... Lets keep this shit real .. So the game ain't no different today than it was yesterday its called Hoppin not servo vs u bars cause if you wanna keep it real they used the axle in the box before u bars straight axle and if you wanna see how they use to build them I don't have a problem do'n one so it can be known on the original side of things and that's point of view ...


servo vs u bar? Im not hopping with servos? The servos dont make my cars hop at all


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Met let's keep it real homie it don't matter what kind of set up you got as Long as your shit hops , if that was the case it would be a lot of generic lowriders out there

ty i lowride in real life i have cars and keep a rider or 2 clean and i am team all star with big john big mike and big d ted g morg and the crew and we have hopped ppl say ing they have 1 pump find out they have 2 in az tod haves a truck with a basket on it in real life so yall keep talking about real like it all goes back to the inches sd and bid with the impalas doing 118 121 inches when ppl are use to doing 80 and under every one is different build what makes you happy cause i know i stay smoking on the good with a smile on my face hopping on Sundays riding my hog all week lol fix a model or to its all fun and games so i hope we can all keep building hoppers and we have a lot of kings with these hopping models met you can be king in your category your just not the king of inches my boy is all .you and hydro are neck and neck i would have to see yall cars on a ruler but one of yall are king for sure of clean front and back working cars i can say that no one i seen can fuck with yall but i love the glass hydro keep at it bro


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Met let's keep it real homie it don't matter what kind of set up you got as Long as your shit hops , if that was the case it would be a lot of generic lowriders out there
> 
> ty i lowride in real life i have cars and keep a rider or 2 clean and i am team all star with big john big mike and big d ted g morg and the crew and we have hopped ppl say ing they have 1 pump find out they have 2 in az tod haves a truck with a basket on it in real life so yall keep talking about real like it all goes back to the inches sd and bid with the impalas doing 118 121 inches when ppl are use to doing 80 and under every one is different build what makes you happy cause i know i stay smoking on the good with a smile on my face hopping on Sundays riding my hog all week lol fix a model or to its all fun and games so i hope we can all keep building hoppers and we have a lot of kings with these hopping models met you can be king in your category your just not the king of inches my boy is all .you and hydro are neck and neck i would have to see yall cars on a ruler but one of yall are king for sure of clean front and back working cars i can say that no one i seen can fuck with yall but i love the glass hydro keep at it bro [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydro is king right now im like i said not in this hopoff and wont be in the next which starts in a week but im king to myself because i conquerd my challlenge but i get called out im hoppin just not anycar tho


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Call it a forfiet, throw in the towel, a no show lowriders are unique in there own way each one I seen is different then the next one even though there's a lot that look alike they have there own style as long as I been around I never seen an identical lolo so not only are you judge on inches but style as well its whatever ,


turns you on I personally wouldn't knock the next man's creation but then again if I personally think his shit is ugly that's my opinion its a lot of different shit out there like big al's elco SB knows who I'm talk'n bout do'n them inches then there's the show cars with all the trimmings trailer babies so build what you like how you like when you feel the need or to compete have a good time and enjoy yourself and keep this shit respectful I may not pull a rabbit out my hat bit I keep a model or two in the box just in case of such an emergency li ol much love and respect to all my lil homies a Big Congratulations to Hydrohype and Hoppinmadness and thanks Met for do'n the Honors


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bout to do reconstruction on the top did lifts already so in due time :thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 521576
> bout to do reconstruction on the top did lifts already so in due time :thumbsup:


Hey u better enter that tre and this vert in yhe next hopp lol i was waiting for you to jump in but no videos were posted


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Met let's keep it real homie it don't matter what kind of set up you got as Long as your shit hops , if that was the case it would be a lot of generic lowriders out there
> 
> ty i lowride in real life i have cars and keep a rider or 2 clean and i am team all star with big john big mike and big d ted g morg and the crew and we have hopped ppl say ing they have 1 pump find out they have 2 in az tod haves a truck with a basket on it in real life so yall keep talking about real like it all goes back to the inches sd and bid with the impalas doing 118 121 inches when ppl are use to doing 80 and under every one is different build what makes you happy cause i know i stay smoking on the good with a smile on my face hopping on Sundays riding my hog all week lol fix a model or to its all fun and games so i hope we can all keep building hoppers and we have a lot of kings with these hopping models met you can be king in your category your just not the king of inches my boy is all .you and hydro are neck and neck i would have to see yall cars on a ruler but one of yall are king for sure of clean front and back working cars i can say that no one i seen can fuck with yall but i love the glass hydro keep at it bro


Right on homie,, Thanks SB.

Mike that 61 is jumpin.. the video shows that for sure..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Hey u better enter that tre and this vert in yhe next hopp lol i was waiting for you to jump in but no videos were posted


 well once again an injustice has been bought down against Dre1only this dude Met8to said he did not see my video :facepalm: and he posted righ under it :facepalm:t :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

It's low budget but its my video.


Dre1only said:


> ok a little change in the url so hopefully this vid will post !




Q


Met8to said:


> Well i dnt know if you guys know but all my hopppers etc are up for grabs lowest prices are $50 depending on what car it is hmu for serious buyers on FB or here or email me paypal is reccommended not all cars will be strong after all abuse i put on the hoppers butthey must go asap so please let anybody know if they wanna grabthem off me rest of this cars are lookn great so far just hydro dre and hoppin goodluck to all i will be announcing 1st n2nd places tomorow around 1-3 pm pacific time[/QUOTE
> 
> NOW YOU TELL ME , YOU DIDN'T SEE MY VIDEO BUT HERE YOU GOT ( HYDRO, DRE & HOPPIN ) OK PAGE 28 YOU POSTED BOUT AN HOUR AFTER MY POST, I'M TAKING THIS SHIT TO THE LOW RIDERS COMMITTEE :nono: lol not the best quality video, my 8 year old camera man is out in the country with his nephew livin it up :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> ok a little change in the url so hopefully this vid will post !





Met8to said:


> Well i dnt know if you guys know but all my hopppers etc are up for grabs lowest prices are $50 depending on what car it is hmu for serious buyers on FB or here or email me paypal is reccommended not all cars will be strong after all abuse i put on the hoppers butthey must go asap so please let anybody know if they wanna grabthem off me rest of this cars are lookn great so far just hydro dre and hoppin goodluck to all i will be announcing 1st n2nd places tomorow around 1-3 pm pacific time


Nah Brah bumper kit hves me that xtra 



Lowridingmike said:


> that trey is clean!
> 
> 
> my impala is longer..=win. lolz.


 Nah Brah the Bumper Kit gives me that XXX-TRA :roflmao: Thanks for the compel on Troublesome Tre Homies, " NO BAIL & ACE'S HIGH LOOK GOOD !!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> well once again an injustice has been bought down against Dre1only this dude Met8to said he did not see my video :facepalm: and he posted righ under it :facepalm:t :facepalm: :facepalm:


Lol it doesnt show a video on my screen? No link no nothing??


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Lol it doesnt show a video on my screen? No link no nothing??[/QUOT:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:: bowrofl: :bowrofl.
> WOW, LET YOU TELL IT,YOU GOT JOKES :roflmao: RAY CHARLES TOLD ME HE SEEN IT & STEVIE WONDER WANTS TO BUY IT, HA HA HA !!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Met8to said:
> 
> 
> > Lol it doesnt show a video on my screen? No link no nothing??[/QUOT:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:: bowrofl: :bowrofl.
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

IT'S COOL MET I STARTED NOT ROLLER A VID ANYWAYS CUZ I DIDN'T FEEL LIKE PUT'N IT BACK TOGETHER ,PLUS I'M ON MY CELL DONE POSTING PICS AND 
VIDSI AIN'T TRIP'N HOMIE, I POSTED CUZ TROUBLESOME TRE' CAME ALONG WAYS:nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Met8to said:
> 
> 
> > Lol it doesnt show a video on my screen? No link no nothing??[/QUOT:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:: bowrofl: :bowrofl.
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm my own cameraman. lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > uffin:
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me that's my lil man he gets his :h5:
> ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

lol damn its crackn in the models forum!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > Check my last video, I even turn the camera phone around in my hand. On had holding the phone and the switch, the other hand hittin it. SOrta like gas hoppin, you gotta multi-task. lolz Before I was usuing a digi camera and would just set it donw on the table in focus. thats whay all the vantages would be I
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Lowridingmike said:
> 
> 
> > I recognize you did your last video Big Mike I did some myself but the ones that got the rearend differential roll out a view of the camera but that don't stop the show :rimshot:
> ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Next hop last hop off for the year ends day of the supershow begins nextweek on monday!! Same rules apply hope your all ready!!!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wats the rules??


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AidjqfEwAo4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


1st hopper ive built in 8 years..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> Wats the rules??


Go to page 1 for rules list


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AidjqfEwAo4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 1st hopper ive built in 8 years..


Nice tre homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Next hop last hop off for the year ends day of the supershow begins nextweek on monday!! Same rules apply hope your all ready!!!


Im there for sure. gotta finish mine.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

ART2ROLL said:


> Im there for sure. gotta finish mine.


Im in too ill be sending my bike frame through mail too lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Met8to said:


> Im in too ill be sending my bike frame through mail too lol


right on bro.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

first attempt using servos... Slow n the rear. And soon to hop up front...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns1DpZ1AKYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> first attempt using servos... Slow n the rear. And soon to hop up front...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns1DpZ1AKYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Odam shit is tight. So fucken kool to see more builders using servos


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Got it done.. I like the real hoppin look up front... And slow lift in the rear like the real thing. And these servos got me hooked... As soon as im done with this one im building a bed dancer... Lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> Got it done.. I like the real hoppin look up front... And slow lift in the rear like the real thing. And these servos got me hooked... As soon as im done with this one im building a bed dancer... Lol


Do it homie. I got a nissan on the backburner just gotta get bench time


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

west_side85 said:


> first attempt using servos... Slow n the rear. And soon to hop up front...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns1DpZ1AKYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


N 

i LOVE THE LOOK AND SOUND.. CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Makin me wanna try servos. Thats WAY down the line for me though! Ya'll make it look easy! good job!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

It really is.. These servos both flat on there side fit in beetween the wheel tub.. Im only using 1 ,AA battery in that video... This shit is crazy!.. Ill post a video of the servos in action later


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SkC9py-Esw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Servos in action... Nuts are on for weigth on them since bodys off


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> Servos in action... Nuts are on for weigth on them since bodys off


That's the 1st time I've ever seem how those servos work. Good job in showing how they work.


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

No need to hide shit.... I m just learning also, the wirin on them is easy too.. Pull the chip out n just run direct to the motor,


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Bingo. That was a perfect video. Game me ideas like a mofo. I been wantnign to juice a front end and keep a motor. If I can get a servo to act fast enough I my be interested in a couple to try on a front end... Or are they too slow?


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

For the front yeah... Im running a regular motor to the front with a 7.2 battery and im planing on leaving 1 AA battery or maybe 2 on the rear I can do front, back side- side 3 wheel and high 3 wheel if I lift the front


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDqxxfrPrfs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Done... As real as I can get it to look


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

It is easier than it looks


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes its is art but some Parts give headaches lol thats trial and error kicks my ass LOL


----------



## 15*03 CUSTOMS (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ART2ROLL said:


> It is easier than it looks


shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiT! 






Met8to said:


> Yes its is art but some Parts give headaches lol thats trial and error kicks my ass LOL


DOUBLE SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEIIIIIIT!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJu_lfT7pp8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

This is a way better lock up... I changed it around n even got a better hop!!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

I also video how I did the mechanism


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Last video on the 62 hoppin higher n mechanism
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7Z7ztHqF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJu_lfT7pp8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> This is a way better lock up... I changed it around n even got a better hop!!


Nice!!! Not the best but nice


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

I meant better than the last g


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> Last video on the 62 hoppin higher n mechanism
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ft7Z7ztHqF0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


sick bro. keep it up. finish it paint and interior. King of the street material right thete.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> I meant better than the last g


Dnt take it wrong way tho your setup is different more creative than i would have been lol


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Didnt g.. Lol


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats whats great about this hobby. Everyone builds different but we all build for the love of it. The variety is kool to see with what can be done. Keep up the great work everyone and keep model car hydraulics alive.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well Said art!


Markie that wagon looks serious . . .


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok everybody this is it the buildoff for the LIL supershow hoppers for the crown! Radical and street buipd your best hopper that you can i believe same rules appl but i would say pull out your best paint ideas and everythig on the table and let it be known whose taken the crown home lol i wont be on very much but ill try just started my senior year today so im gonna be busy with things but ill build a hopper for this just be careful it will be a rare resin(;


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Well Said art!
> 
> 
> Markie that wagon looks serious . . .


:thumbsup: It's my favorite lifted model so far!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

posting it here too, since no one checks my build page


This is what a call a street car

http://youtu.be/3ckrlhreRBU


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> posting it here too, since no one checks my build page
> 
> 
> This is what a call a street car
> ...


REAL COOL. I LEFT A COMMENT ON YOUR YOUTUBE.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> REAL COOL. I LEFT A COMMENT ON YOUR YOUTUBE.


Tnx mane! 

Gonna have to get another vid w a hot battery


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

clean car! Kept the motor too, thats whatsup!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Wheres everbody at so far!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

So its true I'm bacc and this time ill be coming with a banger ...






.






any time homie :h5:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=530756&stc=1&d=1345814044


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oops my first time posting pics


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ill server everyboby


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Ill server everyboby


Whatever you say bro.. Read first page of rules the reconsider that.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

face108 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=530756&stc=1&d=1345814044


Loooking good homie! Nice to see new rides but i nelive u bout those from luxman?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ofl:


Met8to said:


> Loooking good homie! Nice to see new rides but i nelive u bout those from luxman?


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Ill server everyboby


 :bowrofl: :b:sprintwrofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I read them and i will serve anything in front of me


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 530985
> So its true I'm bacc and this time ill be coming with a banger ...


This will get served bad


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Met8to said:


> Loooking good homie! Nice to see new rides but i nelive u bout those from luxman?


Yep the 59 and tow truck was purchased from luxman the rest are my projects


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

And those metal cars are wacc ill stic to the plastic


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> This will get served bad
> 
> 
> > What you got right now that's hit'n ??? I cu ain't got no problem with talk'n load but you still ain't said shit that bling is gonna have you fucc up you betta ask somebody !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> I read them and i will serve anything in front of me


Yea thats what you think.. I kno everybody will break you off not including myself because all our cars are OG plastic and dont need more that 7 volts to the motor compared to your "cars" weighing like a brick with the motor hanging out of the c-notch of the rear end of the frame.. Come on now i dnt any hoppers with their hydro pumps hannging from under their car??? Last i checked all hydros belomg in the rrunk so in the future be prepared with a car before you start posting... You will serve all of us... I may be 17 but i hang right there with all these OG builders i just do it my style and they all lead me to it so far King of Street is hydro so u better hop all him before you speak


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

face108 said:


> Yep the 59 and tow truck was purchased from luxman the rest are my projects


Nice yea i saw them on his thread im not gonna lie lux gets down!! One if my many inspirations to building hoppers


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> This will get served bad
> 
> 
> > What you got right now that's hit'n ??? I cu ain't got no problem with talk'n load but you still ain't said shit that bling is gonna have you fucc up you betta ask somebody !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 530985
> So its true I'm bacc and this time ill be coming with a banger ...
> View attachment 531109
> .
> ...


Thatsnot even a banger thats mofukn nuke lol clean so clean made mr.clean look dirty that shit is badass! Love the color defintly a street ryder!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

What's up Met, we got one :bowrofl:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit I can't wait to see what you got hope you bring that 63 back that shit was so hard ...:h5:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> What's up Met, we got one :bowrofl:


Lol trying to get this malibu wagon or malibu sedan for the hopp off


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:twak::roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit yeah homie I see you still got shit unite


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yea i got cars this forumhasnt seen lol that 63 is getting the best setup ever!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

face108 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=530756&stc=1&d=1345814044


 WELCOME TO THE FLUID JUNGLE HOMIE. EVEN IF 1 OR 2 CARS ARE LUXMANS? IT'S ALL GOOD I LIKE SEEING HIS SHIT IN ACTION.. WE DONT SEE ENOUGH OF THEM ANYWAY. EVERYTHING IN YOUR POST LOOKS GOOD.. AND SHIT SOMETIMES I HAVE BEEN TEMPTED TO BUY OTHER PEOPLES HOPPERS JUST SO i CAN SEE FOR MYSELF HOW PEOPLE RIG THERE SHIT UP.. OTHER PEOPLES SERVO'S ARE STILL A MYSTERY TO ME.. AND THE U-BAR IS STILL A CRAP SHOOT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS...STICK AROUND FOOL LETS SEE WHAT YOU WORKING WITH..




BIG DRE THAT FUCKIN IMPALA IS CLEAN AS A BITCH, i DONT KNOW WHAT YOU GOT PLANNED? BUT I SEE YOU AINT PLAYIN HOMIE, IT'S TO BAD THAT YALL MAY NOTICE THAT I HAVE BEEN BITCHING A MOANING FOR ABOUT A WEEK NOW. BUT IT'S GONNA TAKE ME A WHILE TO GET OVER THE FACT THAT A MODEL HOMIE FROM NOR CAL. STABBED ME IN THE BACK..AND THAT 68 WAS GOING TO COME OUT AS A STATIC VERT. WITH A STATIC 65 AND A HOPPER 68 HARD TOP.. BUT NOW I HAVE TO RE-THINK MY LINE UP.. AND PATCH MY WOUNDED FEELINGS AND KEEP PUSHING.. BUT A NICCCA LOST A MEMBER OF THE FAMILY DUE TO A KIDNAPPING THAT HAS LASTED OVER YEAR.. AND IM FUCKED UP IN THE HEAD RIGHT NOW..LOL I CANT EVEN ENJOY my HOBBY BECAUSE IT'S BRINGING ANGER INSTEAD OF PEACE! i AINT NO TUFF GUY, BUT I AM A REAL RIDER AND iM GONNA KEEP IT PUSHING AND i WILL KEEP ME SOME MODELS,, AND TAKE COMFORT IN KNOWING THAT I DID NOT HAVE TO STEAL FROM OTHER PEOPLE TO GET THEM.. LET THAT BE A LESSEN YOUNG MET8to. even if you have much skills? you are only as good as your dignity! your word makes you a man. hold your head up and stay true.. that's keepin it G!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> WELCOME TO THE FLUID JUNGLE HOMIE. EVEN IF 1 OR 2 CARS ARE LUXMANS? IT'S ALL GOOD I LIKE SEEING HIS SHIT IN ACTION.. WE DONT SEE ENOUGH OF THEM ANYWAY. EVERYTHING IN YOUR POST LOOKS GOOD.. AND SHIT SOMETIMES I HAVE BEEN TEMPTED TO BUY OTHER PEOPLES HOPPERS JUST SO i CAN SEE FOR MYSELF HOW PEOPLE RIG THERE SHIT UP.. OTHER PEOPLES SERVO'S ARE STILL A MYSTERY TO ME.. AND THE U-BAR IS STILL A CRAP SHOOT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS...STICK AROUND FOOL LETS SEE WHAT YOU WORKING WITH..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. Dam Hydro I remember when you put the amber alert out on the 3 models that's fucc'up wigga ain't keeping shit real with you, but your right keep it movin one asshole don't stop no show ... Yep yep I got plans for the Sexy 66 impala and another I'm gonna greet yall with, yep Met keep it gangsta lotta homies on here fucc with you in a real way :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok don't know if you noticed homie but I was missing for 2 weeks yeah it was one of those unexpected vacation but I'm bacc with another set bacc but you know how it is out on bail and still considered a flight risk had to ro bb peter to pay paul, today its raining like a bitch in Va. gotta help my ppl move in the rain tho :no: shit ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 531143
View attachment 531141
View attachment 531142
Ok don't know if you noticed homie but I was missing for 2 weeks yeah it was one of those unexpected vacation but I'm bacc with another set bacc but you know how it is out on bail and still considered a flight risk had to Robb peter to pay paul, today its raining like a bitch in Va. gotta help my ppl move in the rain tho :no: shit ...


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

been like dat lately...


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> WELCOME TO THE FLUID JUNGLE HOMIE. EVEN IF 1 OR 2 CARS ARE LUXMANS? IT'S ALL GOOD I LIKE SEEING HIS SHIT IN ACTION.. WE DONT SEE ENOUGH OF THEM ANYWAY. EVERYTHING IN YOUR POST LOOKS GOOD.. AND SHIT SOMETIMES I HAVE BEEN TEMPTED TO BUY OTHER PEOPLES HOPPERS JUST SO i CAN SEE FOR MYSELF HOW PEOPLE RIG THERE SHIT UP.. OTHER PEOPLES SERVO'S ARE STILL A MYSTERY TO ME.. AND THE U-BAR IS STILL A CRAP SHOOT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS...STICK AROUND FOOL LETS SEE WHAT YOU WORKING WITH..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Hydro yea that 59 was calling me i been making hoppers since i went to Washington high thats how i made my money lol but i got 2 more projects im working on ill post pics soon as they done


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

west_side85 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDqxxfrPrfs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Done... As real as I can get it to look





Hydrohype said:


> WELCOME TO THE FLUID JUNGLE HOMIE. EVEN IF 1 OR 2 CARS ARE LUXMANS? IT'S ALL GOOD I LIKE SEEING HIS SHIT IN ACTION.. WE DONT SEE ENOUGH OF THEM ANYWAY. EVERYTHING IN YOUR POST LOOKS GOOD.. AND SHIT SOMETIMES I HAVE BEEN TEMPTED TO BUY OTHER PEOPLES HOPPERS JUST SO i CAN SEE FOR MYSELF HOW PEOPLE RIG THERE SHIT UP.. OTHER PEOPLES SERVO'S ARE STILL A MYSTERY TO ME.. AND THE U-BAR IS STILL A CRAP SHOOT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS...STICK AROUND FOOL LETS SEE WHAT YOU WORKING WITH..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. YOU SHOULD GET SOME SKIRTS FROM SINICLE :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Thanks Hydro yea that 59 was calling me i been making hoppers since i went to Washington high thats how i made my money lol but i got 2 more projects im working on ill post pics soon as they done


WHAT'S UP FACE WAS JUST CLOWN'N HOMIE NO DISRESPECT INTENDED LOCO IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO HAVE A NEW MEMBER PEACE HOMIE SEE YOU AROUND, NICE PROJECTS :thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> WHAT'S UP FACE WAS JUST CLOWN'N HOMIE NO DISRESPECT INTENDED LOCO IT'S ALWAYS A PLEASURE TO HAVE A NEW MEMBER PEACE HOMIE SEE YOU AROUND, NICE PROJECTS :thumbsup:


Lol its coo i didnt take nothin as disrespectful im tryin to catch up with yall cuz yall got some tight builds... thanx i need to stic to one project instead of jumping on the next


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Ill server everyboby




lmao what are you waiting for i stay ready i am the king now pull up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*Hydrohype you ok bro??? who played you ???? and to all with them baby lock ups i am coming for you got a few baby lock up cars coming out soon *


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Met8to said:


> Oh yea i got cars this forumhasnt seen lol that 63 is getting the best setup ever!


trying to get this malibu wagon or malibu sedan for the hopp off

nice my boy ted selling a malibu not sure how much and show off your cars lol do you ever make a forum


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lmao what are you waiting for i stay ready i am the king now pull up


If you're the king, then you're also the jester, knight, executioner, rook, queen, peasant, and leper b/c you're just another cat hoppin. Except everybody else here for the most part builds clean. 90% of your hoppers are buckets. just sayin. This is lowridingmike, no disguise, just dif name. lolz


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Hydrohype said:


> WELCOME TO THE FLUID JUNGLE HOMIE. EVEN IF 1 OR 2 CARS ARE LUXMANS? IT'S ALL GOOD I LIKE SEEING HIS SHIT IN ACTION.. WE DONT SEE ENOUGH OF THEM ANYWAY. EVERYTHING IN YOUR POST LOOKS GOOD.. AND SHIT SOMETIMES I HAVE BEEN TEMPTED TO BUY OTHER PEOPLES HOPPERS JUST SO i CAN SEE FOR MYSELF HOW PEOPLE RIG THERE SHIT UP.. OTHER PEOPLES SERVO'S ARE STILL A MYSTERY TO ME.. AND THE U-BAR IS STILL A CRAP SHOOT AFTER ALL THESE YEARS...STICK AROUND FOOL LETS SEE WHAT YOU WORKING WITH..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kick his ass seabass!



Dre1only said:


> View attachment 531141
> View attachment 531142
> Ok don't know if you noticed homie but I was missing for 2 weeks yeah it was one of those unexpected vacation but I'm bacc with another set bacc but you know how it is out on bail and still considered a flight risk had to ro bb peter to pay paul, today its raining like a bitch in Va. gotta help my ppl move in the rain tho :no: shit ...


that 66 is nice!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

mike you back lol i beat you now move on i will drop a few baby lock ups to make it fair cause we all know that no one here can beat me thats that i will post video soon


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike you back lol i beat you now move on i will drop a few baby lock ups to make it fair cause we all know that no one here can beat me thats that i will post video soon


You know I gotta spit my game, talk my shit..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

All this talking but wheres all the hopping remember winner earns bragging rights in october for hopp of the year street and radical


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> All this talking but wheres all the hopping remember winner earns bragging rights in october for hopp of the year street and radical


We all know what each others cars do. And its too close to supershow to post new shit so.... EIther spit yo game and talk yo shit... Or gtfoh. lolz I know you got something new, spill the beans!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> *Hydrohype you ok bro??? who played you ???? and to all with them baby lock ups i am coming for you got a few baby lock up cars coming out soon *











I sent this shit to 408models from San Jose calif. Family Functions Car Club. and dude likes to play the silent treatment for month's on end. then he hits you with pm's saying he gonna send your shit out right away. My fuckin ass he aint sending shit. now everytime I read his bullshit I get more insulted.. this mother fucker aint got no intentions of me getting my vert 68 back..

as Far as new hoppers? I will just be making a video showing the malibu wagon completed and the 73 caprice completed, and i will take my chance's that my shit can hang with all the new build's...I think i might have a slim chance of keeping my tittle's.. I would like to bump my wagon down from radical to street class.. either way? fuck it ! PULL UP MOTHA'S WHAD IT DOO?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

So if I can get my 61 not to flip I can hop in radical at the supershow? If thats the case I'm entering. Can't beat it unless ya got somethign longer than an impala! :smile:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> We all know what each others cars do. And its too close to supershow to post new shit so.... EIther spit yo game and talk yo shit... Or gtfoh. lolz I know you got something new, spill the beans!


Well i posted the building started back on augest 13 so u havent started building then your fault lol me i got some little tricks up the sleeve lol 63 impala and maybe a radical i dnt know yet


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lowridingmike said:


> So if I can get my 61 not to flip I can hop in radical at the supershow? If thats the case I'm entering. Can't beat it unless ya got somethign longer than an impala! :smile:


Actually it can be beat by a cleaner car this supershow hop isnt only about clean hopping cars with all details around radical or street dont matter you know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i got 4 cars all with baby lock ups i will post updates on my page a few just need paint 62 haves a motor and all i will post a video today on my page i am not in this hop but just hopping for fun


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> So if I can get my 61 not to flip I can hop in radical at the supershow? If thats the case I'm entering. Can't beat it unless ya got somethign longer than an impala! :smile:


lol i beat you clown and if you want to be king put your car on a ruler and let layitlow tell you who wins


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i got 4 cars all with baby lock ups i will post updates on my page a few just need paint 62 haves a motor and all i will post a video today on my page i am not in this hop but just hopping for fun


koo!! You know ill be checking them out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*Hydrohype thats f uped man do he still have it???*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

yes sir going to paint them with baby lock ups the 61 i will test today i got this 64 but try ed a new clear coat and it was not it lol but it works


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Met8to said:


> Well i posted the building started back on augest 13 so u havent started building then your fault lol me i got some little tricks up the sleeve lol 63 impala and maybe a radical i dnt know yet


I built my car at the beginning of the month and nobody ahs seen it done so.. Yea I guess I'll hop it just to be a part of the competition. I'm only showing maybe one of two cars for fun..



Met8to said:


> Actually it can be beat by a cleaner car this supershow hop isnt only about clean hopping cars with all details around radical or street dont matter you know


Now dats whats up!



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i got 4 cars all with baby lock ups i will post updates on my page a few just need paint 62 haves a motor and all i will post a video today on my page i am not in this hop but just hopping for fun


No hot glue allowed king of the buckets.



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lol i beat you clown and if you want to be king put your car on a ruler and let layitlow tell you who wins


 No cages allowed this is an lrm hop peter tickler!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lmaoo im in for fun especially since i got a tight budget


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Met8to said:


> Lmaoo im in for fun especially since i got a tight budget


I feel ya brah. Puttin together a 1:1 is no joke. Plus I've built bout 5 cars averaging $50-$200 in the last few weeks or so... smh..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Lmaoo im in for fun especially since i got a tight budget


 shit I had to robb peter to pay paul and I just called paul and told him to watch his back :guns:



502Regal said:


> I feel ya brah. Puttin together a 1:1 is no joke. Plus I've built bout 5 cars averaging $50-$200 in the last few weeks or so... smh..


 at the current moment I'm look'n for investors for Hot Boys Hydraulic shop before I go kidnap Paul and hold him hostage til someone pays his ransom ... :twak:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, what is this super show dead line for the the next king of the street?

Oh God i am coming with something Retarded!
I have NOT even started it yet, (but yall make it fun with all the shit taking bla bla bla back and forth) lol so i am back in this bitch 
with my contenders! but ALSO something else that is going to make you say dammmmmmmmmmm! I am not bullshiting. i am coming with the extreme of the wall unexpected crazy ass head hunter hoppper.. Trust me, on my mama you will say! 
WTF?? HYDRO DONE LOST HIS DAMM MIND! ITS ON JACKWAGONS.. LETS HOPP!.. THE PREDATOR FRANKENSTEIN IS ON HIS WAY TO CREATION... MU WHA HA HA HA HA HA ! 

WHEN YOU SEE IT? REMEMBER YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!

oH AND MIKE, HOW LONG IS AN IMPALA? THE CAR I AM GOING TO WORK WITH, IS NOT ANOTHER WAGON, AND IT'S 9 INCH'S LONG. AND THE WAY I WANT TO HOOK IT UP, IF EVERYTHING WORKS? WHEN YOU PUT IT NEXT TO A RULER? I WILL HIT 11 INCH'S OFF THE GROUND BEFORE GOING BACK DOWN!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Okay, what is this super show dead line for the the next king of the street?
> 
> Oh God i am coming with something Retarded!
> I have NOT even started it yet, (but yall make it fun with all the shit taking bla bla bla back and forth) lol so i am back in this bitch
> ...


 Well he done finally did it:loco:
Iost his dam mind, yeah Mike why is your impala any different than any other 1:25 scale ? Hydro I also got some thing marinating so if I put it together watch out for the mad tech Hsu hahahaha nicca :sprint:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Well good to see hydro has his spirit lol its to bad om gonna break it down on some deeks spokes lol!! 63 impala is on set ready for work ..... As for another car radical? I got some crazy loco ideas maybe another 2door 9 but a vert


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah Mike why is your impala any different than any other 1:25 scale ? lmao and the bumper is stopping your cars not a basket met i cant find my cords to my cam lol been looking for it all day i a few pic to post


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Hydrohype you about to be doing inches i see you now how to be king and stay king and its not by paint and chrome but inches cant wait to see what you got i will have to get in the lab for that lol i have my unbeaten model that might get it but not sure she 22-0 600 bucks under her tits have to but in on a ruler


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 531141
> View attachment 531142
> Ok don't know if you noticed homie but I was missing for 2 weeks yeah it was one of those unexpected vacation but I'm bacc with another set bacc but you know how it is out on bail and still considered a flight risk had to ro bb peter to pay paul, today its raining like a bitch in Va. gotta help my ppl move in the ra tho :no: shit ...


 [ " CERTIFIED HYPE"






who want it ? :guns: :sprint:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> [ " CERTIFIED HYPE"
> View attachment 532020
> who want it ? :guns: :sprint:


Thats a very nice car dre. But I'll see ya'll at the supershow. I'mma be swangin somethign win lose or draw.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I love that impy Dre.. lol I notice all of us do more talking on this thread than a little bit! ha ha ha. uerrr body beating on thurr chest like Tarzan.. I admit it's kind of fun..lol...but it probably looks silly to people who dont fuck with hopper no more? 
Oh well..we do what we like..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> I love that impy Dre.. lol I notice all of us do more talking on this thread than a little bit! ha ha ha. uerrr body beating on thurr chest like Tarzan.. I admit it's kind of fun..lol...but it probably looks silly to people who dont fuck with hopper no more?
> Oh well..we do what we like..


Dey see us rollin. Dey hatin.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Thats a very nice car dre. But I'll see ya'll at the supershow. I'mma be swangin somethign win lose or draw.


 yeah Mike if things go right this 1 will be built & lifted different so at this time I can only :x: thanks homie :thumbsup:



Hydrohype said:


> I love that impy Dre.. lol I notice all of us do more talking on this thread than a little bit! ha ha ha. uerrr body beating on thurr chest like Tarzan.. I admit it's kind of fun..lol...but it probably looks silly to people who dont fuck with hopper no more?
> Oh well..we do what we like..


 thanks homie I rather talk shit with my real homies than them otha fake ass mafuckas trolls an of bitches cuz aafter its all said an done we look foward to the next post :roflmao: 



Lowridingmike said:


> Dey see us rollin. Dey hatin.


Yeah homie they gonna stay hate'n who gives a fuck right keep build'n them bad ass rides hop'n them tight ass models cuz that's what we do win lose or draw I still got something for all yall,love and respect and to those that don't like it can go suck a fat babie's Dick :bowrofl: :finger:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

sg90rider said:


> Ill server everyboby


hop a car show us


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hop a car show us


What his guy said. THis is layitlow. Pics or the $hit neve rheppened. Then even if it did, haters gon say it didn't or you cheated. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

little more progress  still gotta get wet add decals and then get it lifted :nicoderm:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 532405
> little more progress


So fresh so clean!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> So fresh so clean!!


X2 DRE.

WELL YALL THIS IS WHAT YOU WILL SEE, COMING OFF THE TABLE IN THE NEXT 6 OR 8 WEEKS... i TOLD YOU IT WOULD BE SOMETHING UN-EXPECTED...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> So fresh so clean!!


 Thanks Met8to I gotta build something better than the last one Trouble Tre' just wasn't do'n it for me had a good hop tho 



Hydrohype said:


> X2 DRE.
> 
> WELL YALL THIS IS WHAT YOU WILL SEE, COMING OFF THE TA
> 
> ...


Hydro keep it street clean don't cut no big ass holes in that bitch or else


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> hop a car show us


Go to youtube and put model car hopper i got my 86 ls monte and big boy got his 87 regal also


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, I know one thing? we like to clown around and shit. But damm, we have got to be the worst damm spellers on the site!
some words I mis-spell on purpose just to have have fun,, (uerrr body) means (everybody) or (Dem) is another way to spell
(them) lol, but when I get excited and start typing, i end up skipping words or making my words crash into each other, so later when I come back to read? I dont know what the fuck I was talking about..lol

Yo anyway Dre, I wanted to do another car that would have a little shock value, and something you dont see all the time. it's a vert 67 cadi, the only potential money loss? is from cutting on the bottom, this car came with one of those Original General Motors friction bottoms, totally flat with no detail what so ever. so die hard collectors will pay $ for this type of shit. But fuck them, this is lowriding!and as far as the car itself? the only hole that will be cut in it? will be the rear deck behind the back seats. and that wont be visible when the ass is in the locked up position because I can cover that up with the convertible boot. 

yea when the car is laid it will most likely have cylinders sticking up out the back. but that's the price I have to pay to make my car's do what i want it do.. i dont want it to be stuck in a locked up position all the time.. and I have other 60's cadi's that i can make static and more detailed later on. this car already has a cracked windshield. witch is hard as fuck to find a replacement for. so I figure why not get my bang on?? this will be my first (hopefully my only) car with that stepped back rear end. 
I call them cricket hoppers.. because the rear end is damm near under the bumper and it makes the car look like a insect with long hind leg's.. Im coming after Met's Elco and his 2 door chevy, Mikes red car, and Dena 4 life,, with this... we'll see how it go's..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Okay, I know one thing? we like to clown around and shit. But damm, we have got to be the worst damm spellers on the site!
> some words I mis-spell on purpose just to have have fun,, (uerrr body) means (everybody) or (Dem) is another way to spell
> (them) lol, but when I get excited and start typing, i end up skipping words or making my words crash into each other, so later when I come back to read? I dont know what the fuck I was talking about..lol
> 
> ...


i can gladley say i dont have to have cylinders sticking out cuz i figured out a way to lay it low and lock up pretty nicely usimg telescoping cylinds like the ones they have now days that lift to one stage and the have another cylinder in the cylinder to lock even higher and still lay


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> i can gladley say i dont have to have cylinders sticking out cuz i figured out a way to lay it low and lock up pretty nicely usimg telescoping cylinds like the ones they have now days that lift to one stage and the have another cylinder in the cylinder to lock even higher and still lay




NYA NYA NEA I HAVE CYLINDERS THAT CAN STILL LAY BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA LOL (OF COURSE YOU DO MET) IT'S ABOUT TIME SOMEBODY DID THAT SHIT. LOL iM JUST TALKING SHIT HOMIE.. THAT SOUNDS GOOD, i WANT THAT GAME, IF ITS NOT TO HARD FOR ME?
UNTIL I WILL DO WHAT I CAN.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit Met that's just what I was try'n to do but on a slider level :buttkick: shit Hydro seen ur moc ups so its cool sounds like ur head hunting , don't sleep on Certified Hype tho just b cuz that bitch got Victoria Secret's bootleg undies on cuz that bitch hot in the ass :fool2:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Shit Met that's just what I was try'n to do but on a slider level :buttkick: shit Hydro seen ur moc ups so its cool sounds like ur head hunting , don't sleep on Certified Hype tho just b cuz that bitch got Victoria Secret's bootleg undies on cuz that bitch hot in the ass :fool2:



ha ha ha...the mock up is just the 73 bottom on the cadi, i was just playin around I still have no idea how its going to work or look..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dont think ima be in this hopp off


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> NYA NYA NEA I HAVE CYLINDERS THAT CAN STILL LAY BLA BLA BLA BLA BLA LOL (OF COURSE YOU DO MET) IT'S ABOUT TIME SOMEBODY DID THAT SHIT. LOL iM JUST TALKING SHIT HOMIE.. THAT SOUNDS GOOD, i WANT THAT GAME, IF ITS NOT TO HARD FOR ME?
> UNTIL I WILL DO WHAT I CAN.


LOL ill be at LA supershow this sunday with sone of my models and the 96 coupe hopping around!! And with the GoidTimes car/bike club!! So keep an eye out and hydro if u show up to our show on september 9 ill give you the run down on how to lay(; lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> LOL ill be at LA supershow this sunday with sone of my models and the 96 coupe hopping around!! And with the GoidTimes car/bike club!! So keep an eye out and hydro if u show up to our show on september 9 ill give you the run down on how to lay(; lol


don't trip I got figure this shit out my dammmm self


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> don't trip I got figure this shit out my dammmm self


Lol u never asked!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Lol u never asked!


 your right homie I need help on the back n is ez hell need a big bottle of patience


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Do I get any prop's so far? did'nt I say I was gonna come with something that was a little outrageous? 

well this is a brief idea of what I was talking about! HYDROHYPE! WITH MY OWN TAKE ON THE CRICKET STYLE!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 533464
> View attachment 533463
> View attachment 533465
> View attachment 533466
> ...


Lol not tryn to talk but looks like it sits as high as my 96


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks cool I guess... But why hasnt anyone done a hop off to see who can do the most realistic hop?.. Not talking shit and like I said before im just barely building again. But I think it looks way better to make it look realistic and not just flip em over.... My .02


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> Looks cool I guess... But why hasnt anyone done a hop off to see who can do the most realistic hop?.. Not talking shit and like I said before im just barely building again. But I think it looks way better to make it look realistic and not just flip em over.... My .02


Not to be cocky but im the only one with the realistic hop and the one who first made it happen on my green 62 impala on youtube first of its kind til this day using springs cup a arms extended spindle cylinder and includes engine


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats exactly wat I mean. But using T"s and O"s or U bar setups is koo too. But making it look like a real motion hop slow/n steady is bad ass... My daughter thats 7 tells me its too fast and looks like a pre built one that I have from lindberg for my 3 year old son... Lol if I wanted that id buy those and mock up the rear ends.. Thats why im building 3 different bed lift trucks with realistic hydros..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im working on the hopping slower motion i started using a assortment of resistors that allow the motor to slowly grow momentum to make the car hop higher and higher with each hit ... Its a pain in the ass tho but getting done lol as for beddancer i had s10 with 4stages and spining bed i destroyed it tho lol trail and errror but ill be constructing a soon to be metal rack including bed spin 1/24 scale jus takes time and alot of $$$ lol


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

No.metal.. Its to heavy for that scale use the plastic stuff I do and make the hinges out of the copper rod.. Light and easy!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

west_side85 said:


> No.metal.. Its to heavy for that scale use the plastic stuff I do and make the hinges out of the copper rod.. Light and easy!


Technically its very light hoppy sheet metal about .02 in size doesnt bend much very durable and solder the thinner hingers to make racks about same setup jevries used on his truck but a little different in placement etc


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Koo


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 533464
> View attachment 533463
> View attachment 533465
> View attachment 533466
> ...


 ok Hydro you get yo props cuz I got something like that on the menu but at the same time it won't b my 66 its COMPLICATED and that's the name of the next one my nicca you know what kind of shit I bring so expected ****** :buttkick:


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sick!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Not to be cocky but im the only one with the realistic hop and the one who first made it happen on my green 62 impala on youtube first of its kind til this day using springs cup a arms extended spindle cylinder and includes engine


my slow vids make'em look realistic Seymore Blues, that vid is what's up !!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> my slow vids make'em look realistic Seymore Blues, that vid is what's up !!!


I can agreee on that ... Caddy hopping forreal!


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yup!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

For dummie's like me who use U-bars,, no flippin over. and the first cars i have seen with u-bars but still have working drive shaft and trailing arms no servo's.,.and the orange 61 has telescopic trailing arms.. and when I get some time? I will get back into a die-cast or two. I like the heavy thump of the metal...

And the 90 brougham with the tv's potato chippin in the video is my 1/1 scale.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

_ I have not heard from mike. I want to try some of the black string that he and 15*03 customs use's? I went to hoppin Hydro's and they still trippin the order form.. First off all the the forms dont leave the order page to go to pay pal? and then it says $15.00 shippin on a $4.90 roll of string! If anybody got some of that shit ? give me a shout because I want to try it.._


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> _ I have not heard from mike. I want to try some of the black string that he and 15*03 customs use's? I went to hoppin Hydro's and they still trippin the order form.. First off all the the forms dont leave the order page to go to pay pal? and then it says $15.00 shippin on a $4.90 roll of string! If anybody got some of that shit ? give me a shout because I want to try it.._


Not worth the 5.00$ to me bro go to walmart and pick up 65 pound braided fishing string its 8.00$ abd holds up really well!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

The black thread is about the same as hair weave thread you can get from a beauty supply store


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> The black thread is about the same as hair weave thread you can get from a beauty supply store




Damm I did not think of that? you know chickin heads be trying to keep that dead horse in place while they be out clubbin and
getting into fights and shit! lol

and met says hit the Wally world.. there is a fishing tackle place near my spot that sometimes use to sell me my spider wire by the foot because I did not know what gauge I wanted to stick with? I will see if they will hook me up with the braided line!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm I did not think of that? you know chickin heads be trying to keep that dead horse in place while they be out clubbin and
> getting into fights and shit! lol
> 
> and met says hit the Wally world.. there is a fishing tackle place near my spot that sometimes use to sell me my spider wire by the foot because I did not know what gauge I wanted to stick with? I will see if they will hook me up with the braided line!


 Grab a handful and mount up dig'n her out from the back, chicken heads get chicken fed ...


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

Lmaoo


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Grab a handful and mount up dig'n her out from the back, chicken heads get chicken fed ...
:rofl: 

If I tried that with the one's I know? all I would get is wig! not weave..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:bowrofl: I pulled a clip on piece b for when morning came she was look'n all over for that shit :bowrofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> :bowrofl: I pulled a clip on piece b for when morning came she was look'n all over for that shit :bowrofl:


LOL DAMM...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

( Against All Odds ) ? 1965 Lincoln Hoppin, mmmhhhhh ? :dunno:






how bout a cricket Lincoln next to a Cadillac. :dunno: what you think Hydro :rimshot: LOL


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> LOL DAMM...


So hydro i called youbg hogg out at LA supershow while hewas hosting hop and he said he dont want it lol ... I cheat cuz iuse a arms on my rides LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 534991
> (
> 
> 
> ...




I LIKE IT.. i MISS MY LINCOLN.. I PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO THAT CAR,, NOW IT'S ON THE BACK BURNER AT SOMEBODYS SHOP.. i LIKE THE SKIRTS TOO... i CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT IT DOES......




Met8to said:


> So hydro i called youbg hogg out at LA supershow while hewas hosting hop and he said he dont want it lol ... I cheat cuz iuse a arms on my rides LOL


 


THAT HOGG IS JACKWAGON! YOU SHOULD HAVE KNOWN THAT HE WOULD NEVER ACCEPT THE LOOSE, HE WILL ALWAYS CRY FOUL..
MY 79 COUP WAS TEARING HIS ASS UP ABOUT 18 YEARS AGO, AND HE STARTED CRYING BECAUSE MY FROnt BUMPER CAME OFF.. i WAS WORKING WITH 3 DAYS OF NO SLEEP THAT DAY.. i BROUGHT 8 HOPPERS PLUS MY 1/1 78 LAC TO A LOCAL MODEL SHOW IN PACOIMA!
FUCKIN HOGG, HE HAD U-BARS AND HE SAID YOU CHEATED? DONT TRIP MET, Im GONNA GO TO HIS house WHEN i FINISH THIS NEW ONE TEAR HIM A NEW ONE! : OF COURSE HE IS GOING TO SAY i AM DIS-QUALIFIED BECAUSE I HAVE A WORKING SUSPENSION IN THE REAR!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> I LIKE IT.. i MISS MY LINCOLN.. I PUT ALOT OF WORK INTO THAT CAR,, NOW IT'S ON THE BACK BURNER AT SOMEBODYS SHOP.. i LIKE THE SKIRTS TOO... i CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT IT DOES......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yea i told him i got u bars too no problem hahahaha he was likee naa u got all that i was like i bring anything to the table .... Haha it was funny but fun to break him off a good one technically he gets disqualified cuz his black 70 has no lock up LOL but yea hydro break him off one too and im comming after those titles catch my 96 vert "neighborhood sniper" for street and for radical well that stays quiet haga... I even showed him my setup on the 96 too lol sayn i got weight i showed him alll power


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Lol yea i told him i got u bars too no problem hahahaha he was likee naa u got all that i was like i bring anything to the table .... Haha it was funny but fun to break him off a good one technically he gets disqualified cuz his black 70 has no lock up LOL but yea hydro break him off one too and im comming after those titles catch my 96 vert "neighborhood sniper" for street and for radical well that stays quiet haga... I even showed him my setup on the 96 too lol sayn i got weight i showed him alll power



I knew I should have waited before showing you what i am working with? so what is up the 96 vert? and why so secret on the radical? you know we gettin bored up in hear again, you can go ahead and show us some pictures! October seams like a long way away..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol yea the vert is quiet im also doing the 63 now since i pulled it out but for radical lets just say im doing a Dena4life rearend but more constructed?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Lol yea the vert is quiet im also doing the 63 now since i pulled it out but for radical lets just say im doing a Dena4life rearend but more constructed?


 mmmmmmmmmmmmhhh ? :shh: ok .......


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> _ I have not heard from mike. I want to try some of the black string that he and 15*03 customs use's? I went to hoppin Hydro's and they still trippin the order form.. First off all the the forms dont leave the order page to go to pay pal? and then it says $15.00 shippin on a $4.90 roll of string! If anybody got some of that shit ? give me a shout because I want to try it.._


Ahh shit I forogot bout cha and ain't been on here ina lil minute! I mailed your care package out today homie! You'r enow hoppinhydros/lowridingmike sponosered! lolz Lemme know how it works out for ya! Until I ordered that big roll of this shit it was the missing link to my hop game, I haven't tried anything really that works as well...

TTT for thekings of the streets in yo hood! BTW: I'm redo-ing my regal hopper for fun. It'll still do bout 6-7 inches "cricket" style just a new paint job and ls monte front end now.. Pics coming soon!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Might just have to go u bar in the nose the front suspension shit is f/n me up :thumbsdown:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Ahh shit I forogot bout cha and ain't been on here ina lil minute! I mailed your care package out today homie! You'r enow hoppinhydros/lowridingmike sponosered! lolz Lemme know how it works out for ya! Until I ordered that big roll of this shit it was the missing link to my hop game, I haven't tried anything really that works as well...
> 
> TTT for thekings of the streets in yo hood! BTW: I'm redo-ing my regal hopper for fun. It'll still do bout 6-7 inches "cricket" style just a new paint job and ls monte front end now.. Pics coming soon!



thank's again dogg.. I like how that word is catching on.. CRICKET STYLE LOL...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

made a couple of changes on this one, just thought I'd post some'n


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres some motivation for everybody Murderous 59' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKxBd4k3BTk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 537745
> View attachment 537746
> View attachment 537748
> View attachment 537748
> ...


IT LOOKS GOOD. WHAT DID YOU CHANGE?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's 11:30 sunday, Im on my way to meet Met8to at the the car show a few miles away from my apartment. 
Im a little nervous, I fuckin really hate car show's. plus I have no idea how my models are gonna work.. but I want to say hello the homie, and get some game, and run into to young hogg and see what he is working with... so we might have some pictures for this thread later on today..... See ya..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Heres some motivation for everybody Murderous 59' http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKxBd4k3BTk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 that 5 nina is tight homie I need some help on the front suspension whats happen ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> IT LOOKS GOOD. WHAT DID YOU CHANGE?


 thanks homie added the bumper kit made red walls and I'm redo'n the rear lifts and adding a head liner ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:ENJOY..


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Tight video. Havent seen that many model car hoppers together like that since I was about marcis age. Koo. Kutgw


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:ENJOY..


 that's cool the homies hang'n qwik hop off, Hydro you need to get that black weave thread double or triple it I use to braid the dental floss it work alright but the black thread last longer :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Met8to they say your 59 took that one :h5:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice video! clean hoppers working


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ha! look at met gettin it! Looked like a good time! I'd love to meet up wit a few of ya'll and swang!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> that's cool the homies hang'n qwik hop off, Hydro you need to get that black weave thread double or triple it I use to braid the dental floss it work alright but the black thread last longer :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Met8to they say your 59 took that one :h5:


 

Yea it did.. I was waiting for somebody to point that out!

jackwagon.. Hogg was right, Met cheated.. :rofl:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

That servo lock up is the shit hydro gotta teach me how to do that


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Ha! look at met gettin it! Looked like a good time! I'd love to meet up wit a few of ya'll and swang!:thumbsup:





ART2ROLL said:


> Tight video. Havent seen that many model car hoppers together like that since I was about marcis age. Koo. Kutgw





BRAVO said:


> Nice video! clean hoppers working





face108 said:


> That servo lock up is the shit hydro gotta teach me how to do that


yea I watched you guy's haven all the fun..

In my defense, my cars were working better that day, before I grabbed my camera and started shooting video. hopefully Hogg and

Sed got better footage than i got.. once I gave my camera to Sinclair to shoot? I got excited and kept over locking everything and 

snapping line's.. But you know model Hoppers are like 1/1's? you got to work on them, and every battle takes it's toll and you have 

some good days and some bad..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hog not ready meet me for a hop lol


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:cheesy: awww hell yea thats what im talkin bout !!! homiea out there gettin it!!! hey somebody ask hog if he still got that all white 68 LAC ??? I want a rematch lmfao :roflmao::biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Yea it did.. I was waiting for somebody to point that out!
> 
> jackwagon.. Hogg was right, Met cheated.. :rofl:


 aye Hydro I know you ain't mad you still King of the 
Streets :h5:


Hydrohype said:


> yea I watched you guy's haven all the fun..
> 
> In my defense, my cars were working better that day, before I grabbed my camera and started shooting video. hopefully Hogg and
> 
> ...


 shit you really was nervous you forgot to restoring your shit before you left home you let your 2 best take a shi
t on you :nono: tighten up...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

61 was werkin! but the 59 was just a lil higher . that blue wagon was clean ass hell . good shit yall


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Servos: You can use em like regular 130 motor with the line wrapped around the shaft but you need to know when to stop the servo or either the line will snap or you will break your model car in pieces.
You can use the 9 gram servo as is with the pcb removed and wires directly to the motor only 2.4V to max 3V. It's more than enough juice to make a model car with weights in the trunk lift with ease and you don't have 
to worry about overlocking because the servo has a mechanical stop at 180 degrees.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

under construction got a donor for the motors so I got to get busy on the suspension hopefully I can get the front to work fully dressed :x: this one will be my most detailed hopper :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> aye Hydro I know you ain't mad you still King of the
> Streets :h5:
> shit you really was nervous you forgot to restoring your shit before you left home you let your 2 best take a shi
> t on you :nono: tighten up...


lol yea yea I know.. It's all good though..I did get a couple good licks on both cars before breaking the keys... I like your 66.. My cars will be back in the hoppin pit for the next show down... everybody get your cars and your videos ready! show us how it's done!




LUXMAN said:


> 61 was werkin! but the 59 was just a lil higher . that blue wagon was clean ass hell . good shit yall


yea the 61 actually has a motor on the firewall that weighs a little more than a johnson. that what lifts the ass up..you can see it in my video LOWRIDER MODEL RAGE. it's all good, Im taking that motor out of the front of that 61 just for that 59. and between No bail and my 61? I am going to get that 59.. I did stop motion while inspecting the video, and No Bail gets higher than the 59. 

payback is a mother fucker..lol hey that 59 is really no fuckin joke though.. that mother has upper and lower a-arms and jumps with confidence.. on that alone, it is off the chain... yea HOGG still has that white lac at his house.. one time I saw it, she was grey with dust.. I had to get on his ass about that........... I told Met8to: WATCH HOGG TALK A GANG OF SHIT, AND SAY WE CHEATING..LOL
NOW HE SAPPOSED TO BE COMING AFTER US... : Im like? what the fuck ever! lol I got some of that hair weave line from Mike, so now I anit tripping..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> lol yea yea I know.. It's all good though..I did get a couple good licks on both cars before breaking the keys... I like your 66.. My cars will be back in the hoppin pit for the next show down... everybody get your cars and your videos ready! show us how it's done! yea the 61 actually has a motor on the firewall that weighs a little more than a johnson. that what lifts the ass up..you can see it in my video LOWRIDER MODEL RAGE. it's all good, Im taking that motor out of the front of that 61 just for that 59. and between No bail and my 61? I am going to get that 59.. I did stop motion while inspecting the video, and No Bail gets higher than the 59. payback is a mother fucker..lol hey that 59 is really no fuckin joke though.. that mother has upper and lower a-arms and jumps with confidence.. on that alone, it is off the chain... yea HOGG still has that white lac at his house.. one time I saw it, she was grey with dust.. I had to get on his ass about that........... I told Met8to: WATCH HOGG TALK A GANG OF SHIT, AND SAY WE CHEATING..LOLNOW HE SAPPOSED TO BE COMING AFTER US... : Im like? what the fuck ever! lol I got some of that hair weave line from Mike, so now I anit tripping..
> View attachment 540084


 Shit the 61 was givin it up looks good yeah move that motor out the front and take care of your biznazz homie she clean as fuck, the 66 rear end is almost complete gotta make my strokes then I'm gonna atempt to make the front suspension hop and if not ill keep practicing .......


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> lol yea yea I know.. It's all good though..I did get a couple good licks on both cars before breaking the keys... I like your 66.. My cars will be back in the hoppin pit for the next show down... everybody get your cars and your videos ready! show us how it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowridingmike-sponsored. Kick ass on the west coast and I might send you a johnson motor or somethin! lolz


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hows everybody doing? I been mia for a bit busywith school and bikes with carshows just handful of stuff lol good to see me n hydro showed uphogg it was so fun i felt like i was back in the 90s wanna definitly do that again


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I gotta be at the next one


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

UNDIES BY VICTORIA SECRET'S LOL :roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*i.need to be at the next hop to*


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 540427
> View attachment 540428
> View attachment 540432
> View attachment 540433
> ...


I LOVE IT DRE.. HEY I USED TO TRY TO GET A JOB AT VICTORIA SECRETS ALL THE TIME.. BUT THEY NEVER GAVE ME ACTION. 
THEY WOULD NOT EVEN LET ME FILL OUT AN APPLICATION.. THEY DID NOT TAKE ME SERIOUS, BECAUSE THEY KNEW HOW PERVERTED I WAS... THAT' IS STILL DISCRIMINATION i SHOULD HAVE SUED THERE ASS'S..

HEY WHAT EVER HAPPENED THAT OTHER MODEL HOP THAT WAS GOING DOWN AT SOME OTHER SHOW IN CALI?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I LOVE IT DRE.. HEY I USED TO TRY TO GET A JOB AT VICTORIA SECRETS ALL THE TIME.. BUT THEY NEVER GAVE ME ACTION.
> THEY WOULD NOT EVEN LET ME FILL OUT AN APPLICATION.. THEY DID NOT TAKE ME SERIOUS, BECAUSE THEY KNEW HOW PERVERTED I WAS... THAT' IS STILL DISCRIMINATION i SHOULD HAVE SUED THERE ASS'S..
> 
> HEY WHAT EVER HAPPENED THAT OTHER MODEL HOP THAT WAS GOING DOWN AT SOME OTHER SHOW IN CALI?


 you should've went to Frederick's of Hollywwood were they welcome all perverts and you don't need that much cash to purchase that freaky kinky erotic shit, yeah homie that fuck'n builders block is back I keep starting on the front knowing all I need to do is hinge & pin shit up but I keep get'n stuck wtf is go'n on :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> you should've went to Frederick's of Hollywwood were they welcome all perverts and you don't need that much cash to purchase that freaky kinky erotic shit, yeah homie that fuck'n builders block is back I keep starting on the front knowing all I need to do is hinge & pin shit up but I keep get'n stuck wtf is go'n on :dunno:


Your still a better man than me.. Im keeping the front strickly U-bar for quite some time.. one of these days I will try that a-arm shit. but not any time soon.. The Orange 61 is fixed and ready for a rematch with Met's 59! Im still running the same line in the front. I just re= soldered the wire that broke.. and swapped out the heavy motor that was in the front for a servo that dont weigh so much... Im not even gonna hit it until we all do our Oct videos!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> :thumbsup:ENJOY..



Now THAT was COOL!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Your still a better man than me.. Im keeping the front strickly U-bar for quite some time.. one of these days I will try that a-arm shit. but not any time soon.. The Orange 61 is fixed and ready for a rematch with Met's 59! Im still running the same line in the front. I just re= soldered the wire that broke.. and swapped out the heavy motor that was in the front for a servo that dont weigh so much... Im not even gonna hit it until we all do our Oct videos!


  a arm shit is crazy tho, shit you know met tho he'll be laying in thre cut waiting on you :ninja:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> a arm shit is crazy tho, shit you know met tho he'll be laying in thre cut waiting on you :ninja:




:rofl: I know, along with uuur body else.. let them come.. I got nothing but bullets and band-aid's!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> :rofl: I know, along with uuur body else.. let them come.. I got nothing but bullets and band-aid's!


 your gonna need more than that tho I got organ donors and a Doctor Bomb Bay on call but most of all I got a 66 in the mix so while your dreaming of an easy win I'm plotting on everybody Bwhahahahaha hno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

NO SHIT















:inout:






















[








DAMMMMMM !!!!!!!!!!!




NoBullShit somebody post some'n :run:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'mma be honest. my 61 isn't working so hot right now. For some reason I can't get it to dump for my life.. It still tags bumper but doesn't dump. I have to push it down to get another lick in and I mean theres no hangs, my string is set right an dialed in wher eit would usually drop, the motor when it back spins almost feels like its got a flat spot in it or something the way it feelz I dunno. I don't wanna order a whole new motor from hoppin hydros but if thats what I gotta do then so be it.. Never had this problem with this car. However it doesn't flip anymore, has all parts/bumpers on it, can't get stuck, etc. Its pretty and hits hard just cant get it to drop. Urrg... I know I would placed wit it too.. Oh well, at least my street 62 is still smashin and I wired up a battery charger for those defective ass Hoppin hydro batteries..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'mma be honest. my 61 isn't working so hot right now. For some reason I can't get it to dump for my life.. It still tags bumper but doesn't dump. I have to push it down to get another lick in and I mean theres no hangs, my string is set right an dialed in wher eit would usually drop, the motor when it back spins almost feels like its got a flat spot in it or something the way it feelz I dunno. I don't wanna order a whole new motor from hoppin hydros but if thats what I gotta do then so be it.. Never had this problem with this car. However it doesn't flip anymore, has all parts/bumpers on it, can't get stuck, etc. Its pretty and hits hard just cant get it to drop. Urrg... I know I would placed wit it too.. Oh well, at least my street 62 is still smashin and I wired up a battery charger for those defective ass Hoppin hydro batteries..




I use to hate when that happens, at that point is when I would take out the motor and use it for the back of another car..


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

mike that's a easy fix lol why y'all use that string lol u need 25-35 lbs fishing string put 25 if car flips put 30 or 35 i beat my life it works lol i know you can never beat me so i will help u out


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

met i need a hop with your el camino i will be going to the wet today


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike that's a easy fix lol why y'all use that string lol u need 25-35 lbs fishing string put 25 if car flips put 30 or 35 i beat my life it works lol i know you can never beat me so i will help u out


It's not the string.. I've already switched it up as well.. And your cars are ugly, I'll always win! lolz


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

u put that 25lbs on it


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> u put that 25lbs on it


I dunno what it was, it was the clear plastic like line.. Even a broke clock is right twice a day so I gotta atleast see whathcu mean.. I'll got by basspro friday... Dammit I just sent Hydro a bunch of this string where it has been workign perfect for anythign I've ever used it one til now.. Thats almost 10 yrs in the game no fails til now plus I got a bunch of other rides suing the same hoppin hydros line.. I think I'mma just buy naothe rmotor like fuck it. Give the old motor to my daughter to play wit.. She likes crossing wires, licking 9v batteries and such.. lolz Gotta start em young.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> I dunno what it was, it was the clear plastic like line.. Even a broke clock is right twice a day so I gotta atleast see whathcu mean.. I'll got by basspro friday... Dammit I just sent Hydro a bunch of this string where it has been workign perfect for anythign I've ever used it one til now.. Thats almost 10 yrs in the game no fails til now plus I got a bunch of other rides suing the same hoppin hydros line.. I think I'mma just buy naothe rmotor like fuck it. Give the old motor to my daughter to play wit.. She likes crossing wires, licking 9v batteries and such.. lolz Gotta start em young.



bro its no way your motor is done if you use a 9 or 7v lol i use 18v and hop way more then you i am telling you the way to get the most inches out of your cars the hydro is cool but fishing string is the best you just have to stay with that 25-35 and you will be cool you will tell me ty one day but where is your 70 you talking about


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met i need a hop with your el camino i will be going to the wet today


that elso was used for salvage parts i snapped the front end to much stress on it so yea free parts for another car


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> bro its no way your motor is done if you use a 9 or 7v lol i use 18v and hop way more then you i am telling you the way to get the most inches out of your cars the hydro is cool but fishing string is the best you just have to stay with that 25-35 and you will be cool you will tell me ty one day but where is your 70 you talking about


70? I never had a 70. I was thinking bout a limo for vegas to bust out but never even started on it. Was just gonna street hop my 62 and radiacl my 61. And Like I said, we'll see bout the fishin line, if theres any difference from that and th ehoppin hydros line I'm usuing.. And ye aI only use 7.2 right now so it that battery isn't at its very best its not enought to "snapback" like off a higher voltage. thats how I can tell when its dead, cars won't come down or my dancers won't drop.. If i get home from work and the battery isn't hot enough to make em snapback then I know I have other issues.. Thanks Dena appreciat it! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

cool yea the low cars works best with that line but the higher you go you need the other line you said you a 64 a 70 right mike???? and that's cool met just about to re wet mine then i will post some pics and video


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

mike 

Aye dena. Lemme see something clean. lolz I just noticed your buick is sporting redwalls.. You tryna bit my style? lolz I'mma have to show you pics of my 70 monte and my current project 64, both red on redwalls... Lookin good brah!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Working on my first lifted ride.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

machio said:


> Working on my first lifted ride.


Dammmmmmm good work for the first one Machio :thumbsup: ... 



machio said:


>


 Come out with it then uffin: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

the ass is ready homie,






yeah I'm come'n gotta refoil a couple of places tho" otha than that I'm satisfied so far :thumbsup: ...


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie,Six looking good,on point.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice work machio cant wait to see video


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks homie,waiting on some swithes ,motor for the front ,question?how much juice will I need to get the front off the ground with a motor in rear?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

no more than 9v to to get to the bumper try 7v if its not it try 9v


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> mike
> 
> Aye dena. Lemme see something clean. lolz I just noticed your buick is sporting redwalls.. You tryna bit my style? lolz I'mma have to show you pics of my 70 monte and my current project 64, both red on redwalls... Lookin good brah!


oh thy're not hoppers.. theyre static. heres the 70...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Daughter managed to break off one of the fender spears and both the damn mirrors b4 it started tkin pics... good job ana banana!
Still needs foil too.]


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Go to customcarforums buildoff page on here for pics of the four..


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

machio said:


>


NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

What's up guy's? everybody is lookin good.. Machio that chevy is lookin crisp and stong loco! I like what you got going in the trunk.

are you gonna have a old school hoppin motor for the front? you can go with 7 or 9 volt RC battery, it's more than enough power.. 
be careful with the servo's.. they can work on just 3 volts.. I was afraid I would fry them with an RC battery, but Met say's they can take the load.. so I used a 4.3 for the first time and tapped it with 7 volts. and so far it works.. but I still think it could fry at any time..


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Thanks ART ,Hydro ,wus good compadre,i will pick up a 9 volt up today,I'll try not to send all my parts flying on the fist hit.I'm going old school in the front Dro,would Iike to use rope in the front for the line,worked out nice for the rear .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Old car...new trunk


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bravo old car new trunk, Warrior's come out and play, :rofl: .... 2 frames 2 bodies 1 hot 1 cold 1 new 1 old make no mistakes I think this shit right here is gonna be ugly :twak: ... looks like theres gonna be alot of hoppers in this one :x: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> Old car...new trunk


Man everybody is coming with something that move's.. I cant wait until its time to show what we got!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lol Hydro I think its gonna be big homie ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Yup..looong time coming, but the body is screwed on tight. I aint messing w it no more, I can finally say its finished. Bout to jump on the next one while im still hot.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

nice lack


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Any video of this lac in action,Diggin that set up.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Man everybody is coming with something that move's.. I cant wait until its time to show what we got!



lol u got to many cars i cant wait to see somebody hop lol fuck it i will yall have to wait to next year


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

machio said:


> Any video of this lac in action,Diggin that set up.


i know show us a video already somebody


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lol u got to many cars i cant wait to see somebody hop lol fuck it i will yall have to wait to next
> 
> year



Damm Im scared of the Bravo lac... but yea I want this happen to already.. I cant keep shit a secret. so Im just gonna spill it.

besides what I already got? Im bustin out with 3 cadillac's! The 79 with Machio paint and Tingos interior! 

a black 79 that I painted 3 years ago with KJ 87 foil and clear. and the 67 vert with the cricket rear suspension.. Im trying to have 

everything done in time for the hop! No pictures from me until this thing cracks off!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

No pictures from me until this thing cracks off!

come on that's way on the 15 i might be dead by then jk i have no 1 to hop bring out the 67 or something met broke his car he said


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_:rofl: SHIT DO SOME THING__ HOP SOME'N OLD !!!


Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







_


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> _:rofl: SHIT DO SOME THING__ HOP SOME'N OLD !!!
> View attachment 544491
> _


Hop? I will eat everything until she tells me to stop! 

Okay well I am making pretty good progress on the 70's lac's. so maybe I will have a little somtim somtim for yall to witness by this 

wends-day? (67 wont be ready some time, the frame is done. the the body is in the shop) the funny thing about the 79 lac's? they 

they are actually practice frames for the way I am going to do my 68 impala vert!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

FINALLY SOME HOPPIN FOR YALL ENJOY ITS COMING LL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THAT'S JUST NOT FAIR!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SO MY THANG IS I'M STILL WORKING ON THE FRONT SUSPENSION EVERY THING THAT GOE'S UNDER THE HOOD IS DAMM NEAR COMPLETE I HOPE THIS SHIT WORKS :ugh: ... THE REAR LIFTS NEED A LITTLE ALTERATION, THE LOCK IS LACK'N JUST A LITTLE, THIS IS JUST A LITTLE MOCK UP  ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 544766


HA HA HA DAMMM LOOK AT MY NCCCCCCCCA YOU KNOW YOU BAD.... THATS RIGHT DOGG.. PUT IN SOME WORK..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> HA HA HA DAMMM LOOK AT MY NCCCCCCCCA YOU KNOW YOU BAD.... THATS RIGHT DOGG.. PUT IN SOME WORK..


 Thanks Hydro still got my fingers crossed but the plan for this one is to sit on the shelf after her mission :tears: ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Came to the conclusion today that hopping with a bumperkit is a no, no. Kinda sucks because the 1/12 Chevy looks damn good with a bumper kit.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

jevries said:


> Came to the conclusion today that hopping with a bumperkit is a no, no. Kinda sucks because the 1/12 Chevy looks damn good with a bumper kit.


 know'n how you do it you drag'n the shit out the kit every time you hit the switch lol but dammm I know its gotta look good :thumbsup: ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Heres my caddy hopper ubar in front servo in rear might display engine


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres my caddy hopper ubar in front servo in rear might display engine


excellent! it's gonna be deep in the hop pit.. I love it..

Jay its funny you say that about a bumper kit.. just as i am holding an Old DLO styles or Jimbo bumper kit in my hand for the 

cadi hopper I am working on. I still dont know how things are going to turn out ? as i am not using the promo frames that come with 

79's...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey S.O.S fella's
I have run out of source's for the brass grommets that we use for the frame.. The hobby store only carry's the very little ones that is used for servo mounts in planes.. and Home Depot and Lowes only have the ones that are to big... yall know the size I am looking for!

if you have a hook up? I will pay for them and the shipping... thanks .. Im gonna try amazon in a few minutes..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> Hey S.O.S fella's
> I have run out of source's for the brass grommets that we use for the frame.. The hobby store only carry's the very little ones that is used for servo mounts in planes.. and Home Depot and Lowes only have the ones that are to big... yall know the size I am looking for!
> 
> if you have a hook up? I will pay for them and the shipping... thanks .. Im gonna try amazon in a few minutes..



These?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> These?


those!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Heres my caddy hopper ubar in front servo in rear might display engine


got dam I better stick to what I know and use the otha frame for the a arms this shit start'n to look serious that nice homie :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

muuua ha ha ha ha ha ha ha just getting some frame servo and johnson fitting done before I string up anything and run wires! 

I Love saying I told ya so!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

IT SEEMS AS THO THE TRUTH IS 



 IN THIS KING OF THE STREETS HOP OFF SEE YALL IN THE PIT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay I should be in bed. fuck it, thats where Im going.. the frame is done, the string and the wiring is done.. No I have not hit any switch, just the rear servo with 2 AA batterys ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HELL HYDRO YOU PUT'N IN WORK LATE NIGHT,AND I'M START'N MY DAY 3 HRS MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE :wave: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HELL HYDRO YOU PUT'N IN WORK LATE NIGHT,AND I'M START'N MY DAY 3 HRS MAKE A BIG DIFFERENCE :wave: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ha ha ha ha double post, yea somebody is tired.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Impressive work in here. I have to hit the model table, when finish replacing the check valve in my 1:1 hydro setup


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> Impressive work in here. I have to hit the model table, when finish replacing the check valve in my 1:1 hydro setup



PARKER CHECK VALVE'S ARE MY BEST FRIEND,, POST UP PICTURES.. iM GOING TO PULL OUT MY OLD DUSTY BUCKETS TODAY.. i HAVE TO REPLACE A BROKEN KNOCK OFF.. ITS BEEN YEARS SINCE THEY HAVE SEEN SOAP AND WATER..




























:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Nice rides hydro!

Fluid









Air


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> PARKER CHECK VALVE'S ARE MY BEST FRIEND,, POST UP PICTURES.. iM GOING TO PULL OUT MY OLD DUSTY BUCKETS TODAY.. i HAVE TO REPLACE A BROKEN KNOCK OFF.. ITS BEEN YEARS SINCE THEY HAVE SEEN SOAP AND WATER..
> View attachment 545424
> 
> 
> ...


 got dam hydro 1:25 are cleaner than your 1:1's I'll treat real nice, looks like your try'n to find a good home for them :dunno: ...


BRAVO said:


> Nice rides hydro!
> 
> Fluid
> 
> ...


nice rides bravo :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> got dam hydro 1:25 are cleaner than your 1:1's I'll treat real nice, looks like your try'n to find a good home for them :dunno: ...
> nice rides bravo :thumbsup: ...


yea can you believe I put on the second replacement knock off after the first one broke, and the chrome started chipping of the knock off as i was putting it on the rim? Brand new never used knock off and the chrome starts coming off before my very eyes! 
all I could do is laugh, I took the car around the corner for a spin. started the cadi for minute and then pulled her back in the garage.. sum ammma biiuuutch.... The glass house house picnic in Cali is less than a month away.. I am cutting it close..


Bravo you got some bad ass rides homie.. that drop eight is too fuckin sweet.. I got a real weakness for 68's...






















I tapped the nose 2 times before I left this after noon, the curiosity was gettin me, i guess she is working Okay? she functions better than my 61..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> got dam hydro 1:25 are cleaner than your 1:1's I'll treat real nice, looks like your try'n to find a good home for them :dunno:


Right! id like to have either or, which ever one u dont get


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

cant wait to see y'all hop


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

nobody is gonna know what hit em! Bwahahahahahahahah! Mikey been shoppin!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

come wit it!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Right! id like to have either or, which ever one u dont get


 :shh: ... I'll trade you the 1 I get for the 68 :x: ... :yes: ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh have i been on the MIA train everything popping off real well here good too see you guys putting it down i got a HT for you all tho shes undersecrets but jus for everyone to know im pushing REAL single pump full a armsetup and everything engine firewall everything and the motor im using well not a big johnson not a regular johnson but a 130mubachi motor now you all know that doesnt have the power no where near any otber motor been built but after i took it apart and rebuilt it with a little piston pump add on she does the job all power no weight stay on you toys ladys n gentlemen cuz im comming for streeet!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Getting it ready
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca3YvVdr-2c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Oh have i been on the MIA train everything popping off real well here good too see you guys putting it down i got a HT for you all tho shes undersecrets but jus for everyone to know im pushing REAL single pump full a armsetup and everything engine firewall everything and the motor im using well not a big johnson not a regular johnson but a 130mubachi motor now you all know that doesnt have the power no where near any otber motor been built but after i took it apart and rebuilt it with a little piston pump add on she does the job all power no weight stay on you toys ladys n gentlemen cuz im comming for streeet!



This little #33#er always got something to say! hannh? lol bla bla bla bla bla bla...lol WHAT THE FFFFF EVER MR. A-ARM! 
just come with what you gonna come with. I never heard of a johnson motor... I use motors that come out of a H.O. train set..
so now what? (IM just talking smack) because it was hard not posting any pictures for so many days...

Bravo we can trade my 90 lac for your 68!

Mike thanks again for that line! 

HoppinMad that lac is sweet.. I want to see how the back works... Dre you know we waiting to see that 66!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

truth is the a arm shit ain't go'n my way the 66 is on the back burner for now gonna have to do what I do best u bar that bitch and come out swang'n on them thangs, do you know which one this is ? yep your right it that one :rofl: ... a little more chrome stripping ok foil but when was the last time you seen a 57 in the pit,got some last minute shit to do don't worry bout the 66 if I can't get the a arms right by the first it will get U-BAR so don't trip :drama: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> This little #33#er always got something to say! hannh? lol bla bla bla bla bla bla...lol WHAT THE FFFFF EVER MR. A-ARM!
> just come with what you gonna come with. I never heard of a johnson motor... I use motors that come out of a H.O. train set..
> so now what? (IM just talking smack) because it was hard not posting any pictures for so many days...
> 
> ...


No problem brah, lemme know when ya get low.. lolz


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> truth is the a arm shit ain't go'n my way the 66 is on the back burner for now gonna have to do what I do best u bar that bitch and come out swang'n on them thangs, do you know which one this is ? yep your right it that one :rofl: ... a little more chrome stripping ok foil but when was the last time you seen a 57 in the pit,got some last minute shit to do don't worry bout the 66 if I can't get the a arms right by the first it will get U-BAR so don't trip :drama: ...
> View attachment 546107



I am really lovin them skirts Dre..and I got a thing for yellow man. I got it bad for yellow.. this car reminds me of OG Nate from P.E. 

car club. he had a flaked out nomad that was hot as fish grease... Luxman would know about that brother.. good job homie I look 

foward to seeing it done....

found a pictures of Big Nate's shit.. in my files..







i think this was done back 2008 or older?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I am really lovin them skirts Dre..and I got a thing for yellow man. I got it bad for yellow.. this car reminds me of OG Nate from P.E.
> 
> car club. he had a flaked out nomad that was hot as fish grease... Luxman would know about that brother.. good job homie I look
> 
> ...


 that wagon looks sweet homie, the skirts was donated by Cemetary Angel homie money so tight right now I can't do what I want every time I get a dollar some thing is needed:facepalm: before I even get it, business is slow as a bitch


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

just stay out and keep your head up my boy money will find you


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Its a snap-tite look'n for a hop :bowrofl: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> just stay out and keep your head up my boy money will find you


 I'll be out my case got dropped yesterday ain't no water bags or books in my future :x: that shit was in the way, can't wait for the money to find me I gotta get off my ass and go get it :yes: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 546593
> Its a snap-tite look'n for a hop :bowrofl: ...


i have a static build. 57 nomad that got started month's ago in that same color combo.. I am so week for yellow! that shit looks good Dre..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 546593
> Its a snap-tite look'n for a hop :bowrofl: ...


Thats one sexy snap tight!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> i have a static build. 57 nomad that got started month's ago in that same color combo.. I am so week for yellow! that shit looks good Dre..


Thank Hydro, I'm gonna bring that one to the pit regardless the frame is a piece of shit to work with but I'm chop'n that maaaatha fucka up anyway or I'm gonna use an old 55 nomad frame I'm gonna try and bring 2 ta 3 hoppers out at one time we'll see what happens .......


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thats one sexy snap tight!


Thanks Met8to you know I'm wait'n to see what your coming out with for the Love of Money is clean, I thought that was a hopper :yes: ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Thanks Met8to you know I'm wait'n to see what your coming out with for the Love of Money is clean, I thought that was a hopper :yes: ...


Some people seen 1 of 2 hoppers im comming with ..... for love of money was heding that way but ill held back.and was aiming towards strictly show but its has the holes pre cut for when ever i want to lift it loko


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Some people seen 1 of 2 hoppers im comming with ..... for love of money was heding that way but ill held back.and was aiming towards strictly show but its has the holes pre cut for when ever i want to lift it loko


 I bet it doe's I guess your 59 will be one right its all good tho cuzz I'm gonna be in there :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Mike has got some secret shit, I've been waiting to see what he is gonna break with!


----------



## Hoppin' (Mar 8, 2012)

Man I dont even know what the h#ll Im doin in here, yall some badass builders, Im a gonna put me a 58 Impala on here(57s,59s,and my 58.
Donno if I wanna chop the top or not, hmmm could be somethin, or maybe shorten the wheelbase, chop top and shorten hmmmm,
Yall gettin me a goin',
Only thing I cant do is paint tha mofo, paint over here dont stick too good, dropped a hood on da carpet and the paint flew off

Heres a pic of her, should I chop it or not? Or just shorten the wheelbase(make it shorter)Or both.
I know it will be major surgery but WTF its fun.
It will be a hopper cause thats what we do here.

Take care 

Hoppin'


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 546593
> Its a snap-tite look'n for a hop :bowrofl: ...


nice nice i like that 57


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> Mike has got some secret shit, I've been waiting to see what he is gonna break with!



i am going to break his ass off D4L style


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

naw homie just build a og hopper or do you, try primering first then paint and let it dry,next competition is 10/15/12 good luck homie :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> naw homie just build a og hopper or do you, try primering first then paint and let it dry,next competition is 10/15/12 good luck homie :thumbsup: ...


Like dre said comp is that date mine is 10/14/12 right at the supershow in vegas with me behind the switch


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> truth is the a arm shit ain't go'n my way the 66 is on the back burner for now gonna have to do what I do best u bar that bitch and come out swang'n on them thangs, do you know which one this is ? yep your right it that one :rofl: ... a little more chrome stripping ok foil but when was the last time you seen a 57 in the pit,got some last minute shit to do don't worry bout the 66 if I can't get the a arms right by the first it will get U-BAR so don't trip :drama: ...
> View attachment 546107



Nice car but who is the chick on the screen and what is she doing and does she need my help?! :boink:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

You'll be in Vegas?




Met8to said:


> Like dre said comp is that date mine is 10/14/12 right at the supershow in vegas with me behind the switch


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hoppin' said:


> Man I dont even know what the h#ll Im doin in here, yall some badass builders, Im a gonna put me a 58 Impala on here(57s,59s,and my 58.
> Donno if I wanna chop the top or not, hmmm could be somethin, or maybe shorten the wheelbase, chop top and shorten hmmmm,
> Yall gettin me a goin',
> Only thing I cant do is paint tha mofo, paint over here dont stick too good, dropped a hood on da carpet and the paint flew off
> ...


i know this sounds stupid.. but i love 58's soooooo damm much... I would not change any wheel base on her.. they are just too dam pretty.. Hop a 59, but just lay and play for a 58...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Nice car but who is the chick on the screen and what is she doing and does she need my help?! :boink:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't know she was do'n herself :dunno: ...


----------



## Hoppin' (Mar 8, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> i know this sounds stupid.. but i love 58's soooooo damm much... I would not change any wheel base on her.. they are just too dam pretty.. Hop a 59, but just lay and play for a 58...


Im thinkin about makin a vert outa it, diamond tuck guts, deeep purple body with lots a Gold pinstripes,
Got the wheels today






Just aint any parts over here, Have to make just about everything from hand.
Or steal from other kits.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> Mike has got some secret shit, I've been waiting to see what he is gonna break with!


I got so much junk coming and thats already came in the mail I don't even know what I'm doing.. lolz



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i am going to break his ass off D4L style


 If D4L style means the scissorhands and pullapart treatment then save it, tell everybody you won if you want I don't care.. Just whatever you do, please spare us the pics of the horrid contraption. Thanks -mangement.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't know she was do'n herself :dunno: ...


No shes not a virgin but she can be my girlfriend.. -gucci mane.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

jevries said:


> You'll be in Vegas?


Yes sir with a table under the GoodTimes SoCal bike club cannopy and my bike will be im the carshow


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

See you there homie!



Met8to said:


> Yes sir with a table under the GoodTimes SoCal bike club cannopy and my bike will be im the carshow


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

jevries said:


> See you there homie!


For sure ill be having quite a few cars there and ill introduce you to the club cant wait


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Met8to said:


> For sure ill be having quite a few cars there and ill introduce you to the club cant wait


You lucky bastard!! Man that's too cool! You not only are goin to the show, you get to kick it with J!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Yotu lucky bastard!! Man that's too cool! You not only are goin to the show, you get to kick it with J!


Lol i know im.very lucky


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

We arrive on October 12th hopefully the jetlag won't be too hard on us...will prolly drink coffee all day and talk as much English as possible...been a while.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

jevries said:


> We arrive on October 12th hopefully the jetlag won't be too hard on us...will prolly drink coffee all day and talk as much English as possible...been a while.


Lol i gotta stock up on.coffe i got to help setup not only my bike but 8 others from my chapter but all in for the fun.then the model cars come. But have a safe trip J


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

yea have a safe trip on the real j and met be sure to take yo cam you never know what or who you will see at the show


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> yea have a safe trip on the real j and met be sure to take yo cam you never know what or who you will see at the show


Thats right. Take pic's or both you guys are banned..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> Thats right. Take pic's or both you guys are banned..


LMAO alrite hydro ill make sure this time


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks bro! I'll make all batteries are charged!



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> yea have a safe trip on the real j and met be sure to take yo cam you never know what or who you will see at the show


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> No shes not a virgin but she can be my girlfriend.. -gucci mane.















oh you see that right take a good look Abner I know its better than yours @ Mike I know she wasn't a virgin she w
as at the bus stop and with her goodies on display imp'n Charlie :rimshot:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 547856
> 
> 
> View attachment 547857
> ...



Damm that looks good.. the skirts absolutely set it off.. and the lock up pic is telling it like it is!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Damm that looks good.. the skirts absolutely set it off.. and the lock up pic is telling it like it is!


 appreciate it Hydro you know i gotta get ready i'm not trying to be no victim out here, Hell-Air aka Hell Raiser is ready look'n so sweet & innocent so now I can go back to work on Certified Hype and then ?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 548908
 _WHO WANT IT_


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

GOT IT JUS BOUT DONE ....
...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> GOT IT JUS BOUT DONE ....
> ...


damm how a mthr fffker is supposed to concentrate on the video when the first shot is a picture of a Bar Bque monkey meal? 

Hop? i want to eat! lol the 57 is working man.. you keep killin us with that slow motion,,


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't really like hoppers but that bitch is hitting!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> damm how a mthr fffker is supposed to concentrate on the video when the first shot is a picture of a Bar Bque monkey meal?
> 
> Hop? i want to eat! lol the 57 is working man.. you keep killin us with that slow motion,,


 youknow thats my M.O.



COAST2COAST said:


> I don't really like hoppers but that bitch is hitting!!!


 most appreciated Coast ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

COAST2COAST said:


> I don't really like hoppers but that bitch is hitting!!!


 OKAY, YOUR BANNED MR. turn in your badge and your gun!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao: Thee old badge and gun restriction huh lol !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HEY I KNOW THIS AINT THE BIKE THREAD BUT :dunno: 



 HIS BIKE IS HOT :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Only in california 61!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPTMCnT83Bs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Tight!



Met8to said:


> Only in california 61!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPTMCnT83Bs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Only in california 61!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPTMCnT83Bs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


here you go Met


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> here you go Met


Thank you lol ill have to figure that out somtime


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thank you lol ill have to figure that out somtime


paste it in the video clip just like the pics no problem homie :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> paste it in the video clip just like the pics no problem homie :thumbsup: ...


I heard you say that before, but i really dont follow? I have to paste the whole quote thing with the video code. 

ANYWAY MY BOY MET OVER THERE BEATING HIS CHEST GOT ME CRACKIN UP.. WE MIGHT HAVE TO CHANGE HIS NAME TO 
TARZAN IF HE KEEPS THIS UP!..


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> I don't really like hoppers!!!


Im the same way. To me hopper dont look good when they cant hop real lookin. But Im lovin this servo movment. That shit looks like airbags.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I CAN BRING THIS BACK RIGHT SENSE HE GOT OVER LOOKED IN THE LAST KING OF THE STREETS HOP OFF RIGHT 
? :dunno: ....



 Hey Hydro I know you be pay'n attention to shit so trip and enjoy lol/ on youtube right click on the video,then left click on copy video url, come back to lay it low click insert video when it opens right click on it put the arrow in the video thread space right click and paste press ok and the url will appear in the thread then post it up homie hope that helps uffin: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

damm Dre.. I got it.. thanks bro..

Hey I just of something real funny? When I go out to SB's place to chop it up and hang out?

Maybe I will put a big ole Rubber band around the hood and the fender of my 1/1 scale? 

just to get my clown on!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> damm Dre.. I got it.. thanks bro..
> 
> Hey I just of something real funny? When I go out to SB's place to chop it up and hang out?
> 
> ...


Lmaoo! Hydro you a fool


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> damm Dre.. I got it.. thanks bro..
> 
> Hey I just of something real funny? When I go out to SB's place to chop it up and hang out?
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO!!!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah Hydro keep looking I think you missed it,you got part of it tho... Rubber Band and were Funky :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Yeah Hydro keep looking I think you missed it,you got part of it tho... Rubber Band and were Funky :thumbsup:


I can see me now,, dippin through the Dena with a big old Rubber band around the hood of my shit! lol dont trip? when I do it ? 

i will take some pictures!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

MAN i ALMOST HATE TO PUT MUSIC ON THIS.. BECAUSE THE BUMPER HITTING THE TABLE SOUNDS SO GOOD..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> MAN i ALMOST HATE TO PUT MUSIC ON THIS.. BECAUSE THE BUMPER HITTING THE TABLE SOUNDS SO GOOD..


 so you got a team of cadillacs for the occasion huh,keep stunt'n Hydro with the rare beautys homie :h5: they're look'n good !!! and about the rubber band,better make it a neutral color if it ain't red :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> MAN i ALMOST HATE TO PUT MUSIC ON THIS.. BECAUSE THE BUMPER HITTING THE TABLE SOUNDS SO GOOD..


Clean.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Big ole Smile!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THE STEPPED BACK REAR END IS ACTUALLY MAKING IT HARDER TO SHIFT IT'S WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION TOWARDS THE REAR BUMPER. THE 9GM SERVO IN THE FRONT IS WEIGHING IT DOWN, AND KEEPING ALL THE MOMENTUM TOWARDS THE FRONT AXLE!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

we made a few adjustments, now she really does glide to the bumper.. with no weight..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 550982
> 
> 
> we made a few adjustments, now she really does glide to the bumper.. with no weight..


Now i got to redo my rear setup lol looks good bro


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Wait . . .wait did he really just make a 68 rag coue into a radical hopper ???? The strange part is even tho I thought I'd never see it , it works!!!! Good shit hydro .


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 550982
> 
> 
> we made a few adjustments, now she really does glide to the bumper.. with no weight..


Crazee. Looking good bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Now i got to redo my rear setup lol looks good bro


thanks Irv.




LUXMAN said:


> Wait . . .wait did he really just make a 68 rag coue into a radical hopper ???? The strange part is even tho I thought I'd never see it , it works!!!! Good shit hydro .


Thanks Lux. that was the shock response I was hopping for.. but this 68 caddy is just a temp body while I work out the kinks.. the frame is intended for a 67 vert coup.. i will eventually make a 68 coup hopper? but not with the 
cricket rear end..

Thanks Big Art..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the bonni was the first car I put together when I got clean off the hard stuff.. bout 18 years ago..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

one motor in that bitch right there ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


>


Thas hot got a piston pump for models i see


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


>


i see you dre looking good love that song my boy i might get in the lab this week and cut this 62


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


>


that was lowriding right there.. UNTIL YOU LET THE CAR FALL OF THE CLIFF! WTF DRE? THAT AINT THE BUSINESS! 

DONT DO THAT NO MORE FOOL!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Thas hot got a piston pump for models i see


 actually Face that one surprised me can't exactly remember when I bought the model but I cut it and put it in the box a few years ago did the interior this year bout march its been box kept ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i see you dre looking good love that song my boy i might get in the lab this week and cut this 62


 What up SB that one I was think'n bout do'n cricket style but I don't wanna hurt Hydro's feelings :roflmao: ... 



Hydrohype said:


> that was lowriding right there.. UNTIL YOU LET THE CAR FALL OF THE CLIFF! WTF DRE? THAT AINT THE BUSINESS!
> 
> DONT DO THAT NO MORE FOOL!


 hey Hydro they said no flip'n they didn't say noth'n bout take'n a dive I thought it would hit one more time but I guess not,:shh: don't trip there was no harm done to the models during the making of this video :h5: ... ALL CRASH DUMMIES FLED THE SCENE AND NO SURVIVIORS WERE INJURED IN THE CRASH :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up homies I got something I'm gonna put together for the haters no crickets no a arms plain simple build front and back a 48 lincoln so is there any haters out there that wants to step up and catch a fade build any kit you want pre-built,hoppin hydro kit what ever I'm gonna post a video soon holla at me yeah I'm talk'n to yall nikka's with no style :bowrofl: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 553369
> View attachment 553368



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Come on homies lets swang sumthin . . . Or is we waitin for NEW YEARS DAY WHEN THE REAL HOPPIN GOES DOWN ???!!! 


”NEWS YEARS DAY SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG !!! ”

WHOS WIT ME ??? NEW TOPIC ,NEW CARS, BUILD SUMTHIN CLEAN AS FUCK AND SEE ME ON NEW YEARS DAY!!

WHOS WIT IT??? Make a list . . . 

1.LUXMAN 
2.?
3.?
Etc . ???


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SENSE AIN'T NOBODY POST'N SHIT MIGHT AS WELL DO NEW YEARS LUX I'M IN ... SO HERES A REPOST POST LOLvideo=youtube;O_72lAbPoKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O_72lAbPoKc[/video] SENSE AIN'T NOBODY POST'N SHIT MIGHT AS WELL DO NEW YEARS LUX I'M IN ... SO HERES A REPOST POST LOL / " CERTIFIED HYPE " AIN'T READY ANYWAY YET I'M GET'N CLOSER TO COMPLETION THIS BITCH NO LONGER HAS A PHOBIA OVER ME ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im posting wen i get home im still in vegas at the after hop hosted by majestics it wss poppin way better than the supershow itself only thing more less best about the real supershow was hanging out with jevries!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Im posting wen i get home im still in vegas at the after hop hosted by majestics it wss poppin way better than the supershow itself only thing more less best about the real supershow was hanging out with jevries!


 BE SAFE OUT THERE,HOPE YOU GOT SOME GOOD PICS HOMIE :thumbsup: ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Thats wusup


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

<img style="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=554698&stc=1" attachmentid="554698" alt="" id="vbattach_554698" class="previewthumb size_fullsize">











AS YOU CAN SEE I CAME CLOSE BUT THEN IT STILL GOT MORE STEPS TO TAKE !!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Same here homie. thats clean


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LUXMAN said:


> Come on homies lets swang sumthin . . . Or is we waitin for NEW YEARS DAY WHEN THE REAL HOPPIN GOES DOWN ???!!!
> 
> 
> ”NEWS YEARS DAY SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG !!! ”
> ...


 I HAVE TO GET SOME STATIC BUILDS ON THE SHELF.. i PUT OUT MORE HOPPERS IN THE PAST 4 MONTH'S THAN i DID IN THE LAST TWO YEARS.. BUT EITHER WAY? IF IT'S ABOUT CARS THAT MOVE? IM STILL COOL WITH THE GET DOWN.. I STILL WANT TO HAVE A LIFTED 68 AND 69 ON MY TEAM. AND ITS ABOUT TIME i SEE A LIFTED TRUCK OR PANEL TRUCK TOO!



Met8to said:


> Im posting wen i get home im still in vegas at the after hop hosted by majestics it wss poppin way better than the supershow itself only thing more less best about the real supershow was hanging out with jevries!


THAT'S HOW IT USUALLY GO'S WITH THEM EVENTS.. JUST BE CAREFUL OUT THERE MARCOS, HAVE FUN BUT ALWAYS WATCH YOU AND YOUR POP'S BACK.. AND KEEP AN EYE ON A QUICK EXIT..




Dre1only said:


> View attachment 554683
> View attachment 554688
> View attachment 554689
> View attachment 554691
> ...


COOL DRE.. THE OJAYS SONG ALWAYS CHOKED ME UP.. YOU WENT ALL SENTIMENTAL ON US HAH? GOOD SHOTS IN THE VIDEO..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Same here homie. thats clean


 THANKS LUXMAN,JUST TRY'N TO SEE IF I CAN GET THE FRONT END OFF THE GROUND WITH A FUNTIONABLE FRONT END LIKE THE YOUNG HOMIE MET :boink: ... 



Hydrohype said:


> I HAVE TO GET SOME STATIC BUILDS ON THE SHELF.. i PUT OUT MORE HOPPERS IN THE PAST 4 MONTH'S THAN i DID IN THE LAST TWO YEARS.. BUT EITHER WAY? IF IT'S ABOUT CARS THAT MOVE? IM STILL COOL WITH THE GET DOWN.. I STILL WANT TO HAVE A LIFTED 68 AND 69 ON MY TEAM. AND ITS ABOUT TIME i SEE A LIFTED TRUCK OR PANEL TRUCK TOO! = ( GOT AN _ESCALADE I'M PUT'N BACK IN THE SHOP_ EVENTUALLY _I'M_ _THROW_ SOME AIR BAGS ON IT, I WENT ON VACATION THE WIFEY DECIDE TO STUFF PAC MY SHIT IN A BOX AND BROKE THE PILLARS :facepalm: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GOT DAMMIT HYDRO AIN'T THAT A DAYUMMM SHAME ALL CHOKED UP :nono: SHIT WHAT WOULD'VE HAPPENED IF I PLAYED THIS 



 GO GET YOU SOME KLEENEX HOMIE :tears: JUS J/K :roflmao: ... THANKS MARKIE D aka HYDRO ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> THANKS LUXMAN,JUST TRY'N TO SEE IF I CAN GET THE FRONT END OFF THE GROUND WITH A FUNTIONABLE FRONT END LIKE THE YOUNG HOMIE MET :boink: ...
> 
> GOT DAMMIT HYDRO AIN'T THAT A DAYUMMM SHAME ALL CHOKED UP :nono: SHIT WHAT WOULD'VE HAPPENED IF I PLAYED THIS
> 
> ...


ha ha ha ha ha, NO FOOL I WOULD NOT NEED KLEENEX FOR THE SECOND SONG. BECAUSE THAT ONE MORE OR LESS MAKES ME THINK ABOUT FEMALES AND RELATIONSHIP ISSUES... I GOT TOSSED UNDER THAT BUS ALONG TIME AGO. SO FUCK THEM!
mY GOAL IN life is to outlive all the females that i had issues with! I WANT TO CATCH NUTT'S WHILE THERE BODY'S IS UNDER GROUND CATCHING WORMS! (YEA THATS A HYDRO QUOTE)




bUT THE FIRST SONG MAKES ME THINK ABOUT MY LOVED ONE'S, FAMILY AND FRIENDS WHO HAVE PASSED AWAY AND GONE 

FROM THIS WORLD. BUT NOT FROM MY MEMORY... AND THAT STILL GETS TO ME YOU KNOW?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha ha ha, NO FOOL I WOULD NOT NEED KLEENEX FOR THE SECOND SONG. BECAUSE THAT ONE MORE OR LESS MAKES ME THINK ABOUT FEMALES AND RELATIONSHIP ISSUES... I GOT TOSSED UNDER THAT BUS ALONG TIME AGO. SO FUCK THEM!_ " I GOT A TAT FOR THOSE KINDA B AA CHEZ_Z JUST TO LET THEM KNOW MY HEART IS COLDER THAN SHE IS SCORNED " AND I ONLY LOVE THE ONE I'M WITH "
> mY GOAL IN life is to outlive all the females that i had issues with! I WANT TO CATCH NUTT'S WHILE THERE BODY'S IS UNDER GROUND CATCHING WORMS! (YEA THATS A HYDRO QUOTE):bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: LIVE LONG AND F#$% MORE, KEEP'N THEM CONFUSED WORKS TO MY HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


 YEAH THATS SO TRUE HYDRO I USE TO STRAIGHT BLAST THE HELL OUT THAT SONG WHEN ME AND WIFEY WOULD ROLL OR IN THE COMFORT OF MY ROOM,THEN THE LIL HOMIE Q-TIP GOT SMOKED BEHIND A NOTH'N ASS BITCH AND HIS MOM PLAYED IT AT HIS FUNERAL AND IT FUCKED ME UP FOR AWHILE CAUSE IT JUST SEEMED LIKE THE SONG TO PLAY WHEN A LOVED ONE PASSED AWAY AFTER THAT YET I THINK ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES AND PRAY THEY ALL REST IN PEACE " EXCEPT FOR THOSE THAT I SAY REST IN GRIEF TO " MY BAD THO HOMEBOY uffin: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BACK TO WTF HAPPENED NOBODY GOT SHIT DONE IN 3 MAMAMAMAMA MONTHS :dunno: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

No camera no flickas cabron!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

I got something coming soon


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> YEAH THATS SO TRUE HYDRO I USE TO STRAIGHT BLAST THE HELL OUT THAT SONG WHEN ME AND WIFEY WOULD ROLL OR IN THE COMFORT OF MY ROOM,THEN THE LIL HOMIE Q-TIP GOT SMOKED BEHIND A NOTH'N ASS BITCH AND HIS MOM PLAYED IT AT HIS FUNERAL AND IT FUCKED ME UP FOR AWHILE CAUSE IT JUST SEEMED LIKE THE SONG TO PLAY WHEN A LOVED ONE PASSED AWAY AFTER THAT YET I THINK ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES AND PRAY THEY ALL REST IN PEACE " EXCEPT FOR THOSE THAT I SAY REST IN GRIEF TO " MY BAD THO HOMEBOY uffin: ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_BLw46L5I0&feature=youtube_gdata_player come on now! You how i do bumper on the single pump no weight undefeated for a while ... WHAT IT DO! "ONLY IN CALIFORNIA 61"


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> No camera no flickas cabron!


MONEY MUTHA FUCC'N MIKE :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_BLw46L5I0&feature=youtube_gdata_player come on now! You how i do bumper on the single pump no weight undefeated for a while ... WHAT IT DO! "ONLY IN CALIFORNIA 61"


 DEFEAT COMES IN MEASUREMENT MET JUST WAIT SOME ONE WILL COME ALONG IN YOUR WEIGHT CLASS AND CHALLENGE YOU BUT RIGHT NOW YOUR ALL ALONE SO YOU HAVE NO COMPETITION :twak: TRUTH BE TOLD :yes:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> DEFEAT COMES IN MEASUREMENT MET JUST WAIT SOME ONE WILL COME ALONG IN YOUR WEIGHT CLASS AND CHALLENGE YOU BUT RIGHT NOW YOUR ALL ALONE SO YOU HAVE NO COMPETITION :twak: TRUTH BE TOLD :yes:


Exactly and i doubt anybody will because the fact that im not usung a big nor baby johnson lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Exactly and i doubt anybody will because the fact that im not usung a big nor baby johnson lol


 just hold your guns homie my 66 is under construction,johnson motor ? wtf never had a name brand in any of minesmy motors are taken from abused,discarded or just so happened to meet there doomed toys ! lol


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aFUzvsMf2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

61 IS DOPE MET... YOU GUYS CAN HAVE THAT FRONT A-ARM SHIT.. i REALLY DONT SEE THAT IN MY FUTURE ANY TIME SOON.

JUST LIKE BMF, I DRAW THE LINE WHEN THE SHIT GETS TO DEEP.. AND THAT'S TO DEEP FOR ME.. i HAVE NO DESIRE TO BE PUTTIN PINS IN MOVING A-ARMS THAT MY FAT FINGERS COULD BARELY HOLD.. KNOCK YOURSELF'S OUT..
I'L STICK WITH MY U-BARS AND KEEP EM ON THE BUMPER!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> 61 IS DOPE MET... YOU GUYS CAN HAVE THAT FRONT A-ARM SHIT.. i REALLY DONT SEE THAT IN MY FUTURE ANY TIME SOON.
> 
> JUST LIKE BMF, I DRAW THE LINE WHEN THE SHIT GETS TO DEEP.. AND THAT'S TO DEEP FOR ME.. i HAVE NO DESIRE TO BE PUTTIN PINS IN MOVING A-ARMS THAT MY FAT FINGERS COULD BARELY HOLD.. KNOCK YOURSELF'S OUT..
> I'L STICK WITH MY U-BARS AND KEEP EM ON THE BUMPER!


_I hear you on that shit Hydro thang is I been wanting to do that shit every since I seen Jevries Real Deal and I been checking his sites before I came to layitlow that man style of build is what got me back in this shit,I was hop'n models before the u bars and before I quit build'n I'm gonna have some shit down to a " T " and as far as I'm concerned he's the one that got the first A-arm in the game from his line drivers and his remote controls so when it happens for me Met8to will have some competition,every thing I build is from scratch_ _but now_ _I need to go to the hobby shop__ !!!_


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Met8to said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_BLw46L5I0&feature=youtube_gdata_player come on now! You how i do bumper on the single pump no weight undefeated for a while ... WHAT IT DO! "ONLY IN CALIFORNIA 61"



is this a fucking joke unde what happy you did slow mo now we all can see them baby inches you doing and you just came back from the super show and the after hop and i know they picked the winners by inches lmao so how did you beat my 61 in this video oh it must be the paint no no wait its cause your back moves did i get it right met weall can see its not by inches


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> MONEY MUTHA FUCC'N MIKE :facepalm:


:buttkick::buttkick:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what happen to the hop off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

KNOCK YOURSELF'S OUT..
I'L STICK WITH MY U-BARS AND KEEP EM ON THE BUMPER! dont forget and doing more inches :rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

posted for Face !!!


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> posted for Face !!!


Thanks Dre


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Like i will always say i came street using a street car breakin you off so you had no choice but to use a big johnson cuz you scared to use a regualr dancer motor haha i dare you to put a 130 mubachi motor to any of those cars you hav there gaurebtee u will chip out haha hop on my level dena cuz i did it dirty legit backbumper all over you face single piston bump no weight complete car that even LAYS!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

no problem Face a little more cuts in the right place and the frame should fit nice :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> is this a fucking joke unde what happy you did slow mo now we all can see them baby inches you doing and you just came back from the super show and the after hop and i know they picked the winners by inches lmao so how did you beat my 61 in this video oh it must be the paint no no wait its cause your back moves did i get it right met weall can see its not by inches


that was fun to watch.. I like the first song better than the second one.. I look forward to seeing how that 61 works/


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> posted for Face !!!


that's a pretty ass Car Face! got to love dem switch's!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


>


 uh oh Hydro got that bitch on the back bumper I'll put a cricket in my garage eventually but right now I'm at the front end :biggrin: A-arms ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello Chief, I'm on my way mwhaha,mwhahahahahaha ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i am ready to take that title did the hop happen yet who is the king


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Only title i see you taking is the bucket title LOL we been through this u dnt qualify for this hop and you know why


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Hello Chief, I'm on my way mwhaha,mwhahahahahaha ...


Think im gonna try the servos


----------



## vipera (Nov 3, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> posted for Face !!!


Jumps hig:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Hello Chief, I'm on my way mwhaha,mwhahahahahaha ...


Hello chief Im on my way? SOUNDS LIKE YOU BEEN WATCHING (GET SMART) ON TV.. 

yea you did a great job on the six.. I watched the video last night when I went to upload... I really had more plans for my 

car, (like a spring on top of the front u-bar) THEN oNE MORE THING i WANTED TO TRY BUT MAYBE i WILL SAVE THAT FOR ANOTHER STATION WAGON OR A PICK-UP TRUCK HOPPER? it has three power source's the back is 3 volt's. the front is 6 volt's (singe pump) then I have second channel for 7 volts... (double pump) NO WEIGHT!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Hello chief Im on my way? SOUNDS LIKE YOU BEEN WATCHING (GET SMART) ON TV..
> 
> yea you did a great job on the six.. I watched the video last night when I went to upload... I really had more plans for my
> 
> car, (like a spring on top of the front u-bar) THEN oNE MORE THING i WANTED TO TRY BUT MAYBE i WILL SAVE THAT FOR ANOTHER STATION WAGON OR A PICK-UP TRUCK HOPPER? it has three power source's the back is 3 volt's. the front is 6 volt's (singe pump) then I have second channel for 7 volts... (double pump) NO WEIGHT!


 yep seen you hang'n out with Mack 10 last nite get'n air lets get some color on it and do the damn thing me I'll go back in the shop for upgrades this weekend see if I can get more air,I got the basics down tho never did any front suspension work before,next round imitation servo's lol agent 86 out lol Get Smart / try the 9.6 :naughty: ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Met8to said:


> _*Only title i see you taking is the bucket title *_LOL we been through this u dnt qualify for this hop and you know why


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> yep seen you hang'n out with Mack 10 last nite get'n air lets get some color on it and do the damn thing me I'll go back in the shop for upgrades this weekend see if I can get more air,I got the basics down tho never did any front suspension work before,next round imitation servo's lol agent 86 out lol Get Smart / try the 9.6 :naughty: ...


AGENT 86. LOL yea I dont need the 9.6 because the 7 volts is what made it flip over.. Im getting lazy because I should shortin the front axle and add this spring i was thinking about. ahhhh? I'l see...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Hello Chief, I'm on my way mwhaha,mwhahahahahaha ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Now I need another switch. and few minor adjustments, but she will flip over only when i want her to and no she does not get stuck on the bumper!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


>


 lol that ain't right !!!


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks Cemetary Angel !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Hello Chief, I'm on my way mwhaha,mwhahahahahaha ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Tonioseven said:


>


I had to double take.. Pause. and start rolling when I read that as well.. Was like... What did brah just say?................................ Bwahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm ready to swang my door like Gucci









If my daughter don't swang my real one first!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Tonioseven said:


>



X2 on that lmao


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


>


 :roflmao: :loco: Only Hydro would post something like that .


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> I'm ready to swang my door like Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you'll find a note 5 hours later :banghead: ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> you'll find a note 5 hours later :banghead: ...



:rofl:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

imagine this coming soon on a video near you ... I can see it on the bumper :h5: ... Knocc'n off 61's only :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> imagine this coming soon on a video near you ... I can see it on the bumper :h5: ... Knocc'n off 61's only :thumbsup: ...[/QUOTE
> Well my 61 street is the one to beat


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> imagine this coming soon on a video near you ... I can see it on the bumper :h5: ... Knocc'n off 61's only :thumbsup: ...


gorgeous,,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> gorgeous,,


Thanx Hydro



Met8to said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > Met I ain't got no problem with that,realize tho I'm coming with the U-Bar so you can accept it or reject it,and if you can't accept wait for the Super Sport 66 a work in progress :thumbsup: ...
> ...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hydro Im not a hoppin fan.....But this is clean.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Burnt out motor num two in the proto-type hopper..but i think its workn. And just copped a fresh new build for what ever the next build off comes up


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks guy's..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LUXMAN said:


> Come on homies lets swang sumthin . . . Or is we waitin for NEW YEARS DAY WHEN THE REAL HOPPIN GOES DOWN ???!!!
> 
> 
> ”NEWS YEARS DAY SWANG WHAT YOU BRANG !!! ”
> ...


I'm still not finished with the 66 it ain't hopped yet then I got another one I'm gonna bring out,I'm really kinda like on some fed-up shit with this thread mutha fucca's say they come'n and they build'n shit, ain't do'n shit for every hop off I brought something you might just need to start a new topic for this new years bash what you think ?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> you'll find a note 5 hours later :banghead: ...


If she asks I'm not trippin. prolly have her own lolo. just gotta teach her not to let boys drive it when shes buzzin..lolz just call daddy...



Hydrohype said:


> :rofl:


Don't encourag ehim... lolz



halfasskustoms said:


> Hydro Im not a hoppin fan.....But this is clean.


Agreed that 65 is a bad mofo!



Dre1only said:


> I'm still not finished with the 66 it ain't hopped yet then I got another one I'm gonna bring out,I'm really kinda like on some fed-up shit with this thread mutha fucca's say they come'n and they build'n shit, ain't do'n shit for every hop off I brought something you might just need to start a new topic for this new years bash what you think ?


New Years hop? Hmmm. sounds interesting.. any rules or classes?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

@dre ill accept its all in.the fun right?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> @dre ill accept its all in.the fun right?


 yep all in fun homie. tell me what do you think about a different thread tho ? i think i'd rather buy another 61,troublesome tre got the small motor like your 61 tho 8.5 volts ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> yep all in fun homie. tell me what do you think about a different thread tho ? i think i'd rather buy another 61,troublesome tre got the small motor like your 61 tho 8.5 volts ...


it acts as little weight making rear wheels roll helps reach the full angle


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I PERSONALLy use 50 pound braided fishing wire for my set ups with alot of slack.for the.yank of pull thats needed and mount motor closest to rear area as.possible so


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> it acts as little weight making rear wheels roll helps reach the full angle


yeah I was try'n to lifted the bonnie with 1 motor to make it a pancake'r but it kept flip'n on the side so I put the motor to the nose,the 57 got it front & back nobody posted shit so you knowwww ...



Met8to said:


> I PERSONALLy use 50 pound braided fishing wire for my set ups with alot of slack.for the.yank of pull thats needed and mount motor closest to rear area as.possible so


 Shit I'm gonna have to check that out I was bout to try it with the 8pd line,I tried it back in the day but it wouldn't lock up, anyway I'm still try'n to get this 66 str8 once I get my parts moving more freely and lined up right I'll be post'n up out front :x: ... thank for the advise Met !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

NEW THREAD? THIS IS THE TREAD THAT GOT MY NOSE OPEN, AND MADE ME COME WITH 4 COMPLETED HOPPERS AND 2 MORE ON STAND BUY, 

YEA WE GOT SOME FOOLS THAT CAME OUT SAYING THEY WAS IN, AND NOW THEY ARE (NO SHOW'S) SO THEY ARE OUT!

BUT THAT'S HOW IT GOES.. I still look at the first page of this thread, because I like to see when I was frustrated and afraid 

to get in the pool... I could not do shit but post 1 year old videos, because that's all I had... 

But either way, it's your guy's world. Im just a hopping squirrel trying to get nutt.. so where ever you go? 

Markie de will follow, and pick up what ever table scraps yall may over look! 

ps Im diggin the Nomad Dre! and yea I do feel you guys have gottin so good that you chased off some of the wanna be 

hoppers! DONT CRY NOW, because there is nobody left to play with! lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup markie just the big dawgs now : dre1only lowridingmike hydrohype face art2roll my pops n me the kings of hoppers


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea this thread was started in May of 012, I could'nt come out and play with yall until July! 
just now while looking back at the older page's i see yall had some issues with them O.T. trash talker player hater fools?

It just go's to show you that real riders prevail and the hater's usually fail! It's nice to see that those OT looser's are Gone.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Oooooooh yea and we still on bumper!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> yea this thread was started in May of 012, I could'nt come out and play with yall until July!
> just now while looking back at the older page's i see yall had some issues with them O.T. trash talker player hater fools?
> 
> It just go's to show you that real riders prevail and the hater's usually fail! It's nice to see that those OT looser's are Gone.


I'd like to stay here Homie cause when we do post on some continuous shit this page stay on top but as far as rules fucc'um I think this time around we should do like Big Dogg New Year Build he said He don't give a shit If its something you already started hopper what ever but this should be a how you feel thing maybe we do intimidate some of the homies :dunno: so maybe we should ad a couple of other sections best dancer best paint & interior street or radical but ( it must be lifted ) make more categories to enter :h5: add flip'n its all in fun right,hell if I wanna hop my car off the cliff shit its mine right :bowrofl: hell ain't nobody sponcer'n my shit fucc it :nicoderm: bring in the new year with a BANG, half us gonna be to DRUNK or FUCC up to give a damn anyway :h5: ... New Years Right ...................................................................


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 558890
> View attachment 558897
> View attachment 558900


Nice 65!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> Yup markie just the big dawgs now : dre1only lowridingmike hydrohype face art2roll my pops n me the kings of hoppers


 Yea Jevries is on his own planet doing his Rocket science,, and Luxman i guess is hella busy with the family duties? But the gate to the hoppin pit is always open< when ever anybody wants to come play with us! RIGHT FELLA'S !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

~CAROL CITY~ said:


> Nice 65!!


THANKS CAROL!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*DAMMIT MAN OUR FEARLESS LEADER AIN'T POSTED NOTHING SINCE HE STARTED THIS* *SHIT NOT MENTIONING NO NAMES BUT THIS THE MOTHA FUCC'N THANKS WE GET *:rant: *SHOW US SOMETHING OL' FEARLESS ONE aka ART2ROLL OH YEAH I SAID I WASN'T GONNA MENTION NO NAMES *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *GET IT I SAID I WASN'T GONNA MENTION NO ( NAMES ) *:bowrofl: ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

ART2Roll is continueously busy with daily work.and family time to so hes right with luxman


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

It can get a little intimidating in here for some peeps,it's like every time I roll trew here homies be sizing each others Johnson's up,lol,then some shit jumps off and they go hadle it in homie SBs tread. Lol...jk doe,I have a feeling its going to get back Crunk soon.4sure.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

i hope so machio soon i been wanting a good 15 or more hoppers to pop out n handle it with some fun


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> ART2Roll is continueously busy with daily work.and family time to so hes right with luxman


 I know Art is a busy man I heard when you speak his name he makes a guest appearance lol


machio said:


> It can get a little intimidating in here for some peeps,it's like every time I roll trew here homies be sizing each others Johnson's up,lol,then some shit jumps off and they go hadle it in homie SBs tread. Lol...jk doe,I have a feeling its going to get back Crunk soon.4sure.


 Hell Machio I don't even know what a JOHNSON motor looks like let alone own one, all my motors came from abandoned toys or when I go shopping at wal-mart I go to the auto motive section get a screw driver and go to the toy section pick up about 3 toys take'em to the bathroom get my motors for free come home and make my hoppers and the ones I don't use I'll sell them on e-bay eventually,and SB's house is the place to handle your beef at,if I was into try'n to fly'n cars like Met8to I'd be do'n awhole lotta house calls lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL i cant do house calls unless its my complete suspension creat tion or at least clean u bar with servoz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

so these meant nothing lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

The 61 was all my setup lol but that other i disclaim cuz it wss a one time and never again type thing lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lol Met












well I'm making progress. keep this thread alive :fool2: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

2 of these maybe i might buy :dunno: ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Seeing this makes me wanna build something new.... I just dunno what yet... I'm definately thinking 59-60 REd's old school style though.. Was gonna hop my 60 wagon but decided to show it. Might just buy another one to hop? Gotta get a better power source too. My Hoppin Hydros 7.2 be actin liek it don't wanna take or hold a strong charge nowadays. THink I'mma switch to either a 12 v car battery, or try to find whatever 18v power supply these cali guys be using.. I need some snapback.. No tattoos. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

N/m I think I know what I'mma hop.. I'm slippin, theres a certain car thats green thats been waiting to be completed since like before this time last year! It's on!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol i use 7.2 volts at the most i dnt need all tht extra poeer


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lowridingmike said:


> Seeing this makes me wanna build something new.... I just dunno what yet... I'm definately thinking 59-60 REd's old school style though.. Was gonna hop my 60 wagon but decided to show it. Might just buy another one to hop? Gotta get a better power source too. My Hoppin Hydros 7.2 be actin liek it don't wanna take or hold a strong charge nowadays. THink I'mma switch to either a 12 v car battery, or try to find whatever 18v power supply these cali guys be using.. I need some snapback.. No tattoos. lolz


Lol jus get a better 7.2 thats all i use i dont think im posting no more pics until the new year build off....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Met8to said:


> Lol i use 7.2 volts at the most i dnt need all tht extra poeer





face108 said:


> Lol jus get a better 7.2 thats all i use i dont think im posting no more pics until the new year build off....


might have to do that guys.. was just curious how well it would work, if they snap this hard off almost half the power, imagine more...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

whats up fam,I'm still using 8.5 like Met said its all about the positioning of the motor, Mike said dailing in the line,which we all know both those theories are true,I got 3 motors in my buick and get a decent hop out of it on 8.5 volts. Not mentioning no names lol but I seen a couple of power tool batteries in the videos such as a drill battery but if I was to go for more power Mike it would be the 12 volt power supply from radio shack,now back on the truck I need a couple a trucks el co's the datsun got the rims so that'll save me 15- 20 dollars but I will not post my new years


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> whats up fam,I'm still using 8.5 like Met said its all about the positioning of the motor, Mike said dailing in the line,which we all know both those theories are true,I got 3 motors in my buick and get a decent hop out of it on 8.5 volts. Not mentioning no names lol but I seen a couple of power tool batteries in the videos such as a drill battery but if I was to go for more power Mike it would be the 12 volt power supply from radio shack,now back on the truck I need a couple a trucks el co's the datsun got the rims so that'll save me 15- 20 dollars but I will not post my new years surprise ...


Yeah, I can put a motor anywhere and make it work, I got em in front, back, everywhere and still tap bumper.. It's all in the health of th emotor, the type of gear, way the line is positioned/slack is what I've found so far. I seen the drill battery.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah it makes a difference some times but like you said the health of the motor,man looking at the servo motor I think I tore up some toys thats motor were equal to the servo or would work just as well but that was so long ago I still got the ity bity motors but not the gear boxes :facepalm: I put them in my 63 & 58 when I started back to building the 63 is now known as Troublesome Tre' & the 58 is in rehab try'n to kick his :buttkick: bad habits :roflmao: I got to buy some more shit to get it off the ground along with a couple of other builds so we'll see what I come up with :nicoderm: ...












DID NOT REALIZE HOW BAD MY 58 GOT HANDLED :yessad: ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Well i mean yea you can put the motor to the front area of a model just gives it quicker pull instead of so much travel fron.front all the way to the trunk both ways work fine


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I aint no hopper tho

http://youtu.be/bSrLZDJbiKI


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Whasssuuppp! I know some of you are missing me. Busy with the hale and fam. And know doing servo setups for the homies here and on fb. One thing for sure. NEW YEARS HOPP!!! Gonna build for this for sure. Bring your best game. Be ready for some gas hopping! Thanks to those that post everyday to keep this thread alive. Gonna try visit here more and bring my thread back even just to say HI!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHATS UP ART2ROLL,I TOLD THESE DUDE I HEARD IF YOUR NAME GOT SPOKE ON YOU'D MAKE A GUEST APPEARANCE :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> I aint no hopper tho
> 
> http://youtu.be/bSrLZDJbiKI


 BRAVO



 AIN'T NO HOPPER THO '':facepalm: OK ...


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*ALL WE WANNA DO IS MAKE IT HAPPEN UP IN HERE *:h5: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you should see the u bars on this bitch :thumbsup:Clown'n You aka Big Time ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Youvwont dare hop that lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

my Rims homie 86 mc donk :nono: gonna get a trailer for my cars :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Youvwont dare hop that lol


 that shit would be to crazy :loco:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lmfao yea im crazy like that have sewn wat i dkne so far for the $100 radical build off lol tbe FIRST EVER SERVO BODY LIFT OFF FRAME LIKE THE REAL CARS LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Lmfao yea im crazy like that have sewn wat i dkne so far for the $100 radical build off lol tbe FIRST EVER SERVO BODY LIFT OFF FRAME LIKE THE REAL CARS LOL


Oh shit gotta go check that out :biggrin:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea lol ill post to youtube


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGjK9837VOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGjK9837VOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 :h5::h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

posted for Met 



 cuzz got some way out thoughts run'n round in his head :wow:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lmfao thats just the begging maybe future to open doors? Front tilt? Possibly even driving?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> I aint no hopper tho
> 
> http://youtu.be/bSrLZDJbiKI


THATS WORKING REAL GOOD..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

machio said:


> It can get a little intimidating in here for some peeps,it's like every time I roll trew here homies be sizing each others Johnson's up,lol,then some shit jumps off and they go hadle it in homie SBs tread. Lol...jk doe,I have a feeling its going to get back Crunk soon.4sure.


DAMM i WAS LIKE WHAT? EACH OTHERS JOHNSONS.. HA HA HA HA HA THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> THATS WORKING REAL GOOD..


Thx mane! now im ready to add more to the stable


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> DAMM i WAS LIKE WHAT? EACH OTHERS JOHNSONS.. HA HA HA HA HA THAT SHIT WAS FUNNY


Damn I'm slow lol leave it to Hydro,good one Machio that what happens when you speed read lol thanks for the laugh :roflmao:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

So where are you all at lets see some pre hopping or house calls goin down! Lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nono: don't do it I already gotta call SB mmmh ?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ill do house calls lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

face108 said:


> Ill do house calls lol


 You come knock'n you just might get an answer your not ready for







:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl: just j/k


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Hope your all ready for new years (; lol come at me on bumper repping How High Hydros


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO'S RIDE 



 went back in time we slept on this one, nice work Bravo :thumbsup: out there like Met ... OK HE GOT U BARS ON THIS ONE ... THE CAD GOT A ARMS THO NICE WORK ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LETS GO BACK THO,



 ITS ENORMOUS A JOHNSON JUST WON'T MEASURE UP LOL AND THEN THERES TROUBLE 



TROUBLESOME TRE' & HELL RAISER


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Here ya go some new bumper action https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeoQp5_j2UE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I see you guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Remember when Smokey cussed Joker out in spanish imagine me say'n that same shit to you Met anyway heres video in the thread :facepalm:



 :roflmao: ok what color you go'n with ?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> went back in time we slept on this one, nice work Bravo :thumbsup: out there like Met ... OK HE GOT U BARS ON THIS ONE ... THE CAD GOT A ARMS THO NICE WORK ...


Many tnx Dre!!! i know how u feel when u got overlooked in the first hop. 

Them is old rides i wanted to complete and check off list.. Got some new work to show


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Remember when Smokey cussed Joker out in spanish imagine me say'n that same shit to you Met anyway heres video in the thread :facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im thinking all black with gold leaf lines and gold suspension with maybe a cream interior or white with gold im not sure yet


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Met8to said:


> im thinking all black with gold leaf lines and gold suspension with maybe a cream interior or white with gold im not sure yet


glad i didnt build a 61 like i was planning..this one gonna be cold


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol i got two 61 hardtop n vert hot on tha switch on bumper street abd radical both single gate


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Met aint playin . Other homies is gettin down too damn i cant waitto get back in the shop


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I never play when it comes to bumper checkin lux.. cant wait to see what u come out with


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dark Child ? Depends on which way I build this one :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> im thinking all black with gold leaf lines and gold suspension with maybe a cream interior or white with gold im not sure yet


 I'm definetly black on black on black with a touch of gold on the glass house hit the spot tomorrow for interior just got my paint ain't ready to hop yet but I'm on my way :thumbsup: all street :nicoderm:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol why u jacking my colors LOL jkjk its all good im going all black chrome knock offs chrome moldings and gold leaf patterns with gold suspension hopefully or chrime dont matter lok


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

What it do?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Lol why u jacking my colors LOL jkjk its all good im going all black chrome knock offs chrome moldings and gold leaf patterns with gold suspension hopefully or chrime dont matter lok


well damn I almost went and bought a 61 we could've been long distant twins lol but here is the twin they just won't be identical her body lines got erased :facepalm:lol






my 8 year old son Kalah aka Bling,my part time camera man decided he wanted to get back into the action and started the other seat for me last night :thumbsup:sleep got the best of him tho ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im gonna be making house calls if i dnt see cars on the bumper soon LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:nono:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> :nono:


LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

somebody bring some'n


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

with or without ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Without


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Without


 :thumbsup: Thanks Met ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Use masking tape for trimwork w/ paint pens... You'll thank me later.. lolz :drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Use masking tape for trimwork w/ paint pens... You'll thank me later.. lolz :drama:


Who me ? Thats a re-hab car paint job just got it first clear coat after 6-7 years and thats testors aluminum paint,no paint pen there buddy,paint brush, thank you :roflmao:lol,was gonna strip it ? I'll foil it and call it a day


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Who me ? Thats a re-hab car paint job just got it first clear coat after 6-7 years and thats testors aluminum paint,no paint pen there buddy,paint brush, thank you :roflmao:lol,was gonna strip it ? I'll foil it and call it a day


Ye ayou foil it and it'll be aight...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjkzNj2tlZw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Little Secretive Met,you wasn't gonna tell anybody, alright its your secret :thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL this was actually a week build stsrted lifts sundaay hopped it test monday painted tuesday foiled wednesday night cleared right after then sat til yeseterday put everything in and on the car and hopped her right after shes ready


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Me and Met just hopped on Facebook. I dunno who won though. His shit was on the bumper way more than mine but I think mine bumpers higher.. Dead batts, new switchman.. here comes the excuses! lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> LOL this was actually a week build stsrted lifts sundaay hopped it test monday painted tuesday foiled wednesday night cleared right after then sat til yeseterday put everything in and on the car and hopped her right after shes ready


 wrong secret mudda fukka hint : L _ _ K ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Luck look ? Lom


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

your with lugk ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a diecast that will serve all you chippers and what


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> I got a diecast that will serve all you chippers and what


Step into a plastic model car then we can talk diecast hoppers have no detail


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> I got a diecast that will serve all you chippers and what


SOUNDS GOOD :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: BRING IT ON LOL SERIOUS THO :guns:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> I got a diecast that will serve all you chippers and what


chipper right hear, waiting to get my serving sir! Bring the Die-cast. and I will do one in response!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

proto4

http://youtu.be/oypF0tZHQZo


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

can fig how to post the vid in topic?


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BRAVO said:


> can fig how to post the vid in topic?


Nice it hop like a real rida


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> proto4
> 
> http://youtu.be/oypF0tZHQZo


Welll nicely done i like the hop!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

post for the homie Bravo



 right clicc yo video copy url at the top then left clicc to clear go to layitlow clicc video sign right clicc url space paste video then press ok then submit and your video will post just like this ....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Step into a plastic model car then we can talk diecast hoppers have no detail


My young gunner will dog anything you bring, Met don't worry bout the detail,bring yo beasty ass 64 & smoke his ass :machinegun:



Hydrohype said:


> chipper right hear, waiting to get my serving sir! Bring the Die-cast. and I will do one in response!


 Hydro when your done with that Die Fast :guns: hopper I'll finish him off take it to the :ninja: shop and sale the rest for scraps :twak:







go home and get your die cast







and watch it die fast /thanks 1/2 for the animation lol ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fuck a plastic bag car my shit will serve all plastic


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ill land on your car and crack it in peaces im ready i got 6 ready to go was up and i got a big ass 64 to pull up


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> chipper right hear, waiting to get my serving sir! Bring the Die-cast. and I will do one in response!



I ready chipper i run this hopping shit


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dude... Just GTFO already, nobody likes your die-crap buckets. I'd be like ee dats tight or different if they were nice but all of em are heavy ass glue bombs. SHould be proud og's like met and markie would even say boo.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Shut your ass up get off his nuts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> proto4
> 
> http://youtu.be/oypF0tZHQZo


real nice 64 man.. Im loving the rear end myself!





 Art and Met! this is your fault. now uuuur body and there moma's coming with this A-arm shit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> Dude... Just GTFO already, nobody likes your die-crap buckets. I'd be like ee dats tight or different if they were nice but all of em are heavy ass glue bombs. SHould be proud og's like met and markie would even say boo.


I take any threat serious,, there is always a faster gun in the WEST, EAST, NORTH AND SOUTH.. you just do what you can to lay em down, and sleep with one eye open!:thumbsup: now Im looking at the name. 

Sg90? thats the name of a servo! or maybe it stands for San gabreal valley hear in Calif? and the avi says Diego? so i dont know what to think? maybe dude is bad than a mother fo? either way all we can do is see what the fuck he is working with? maybe twist some idea's? and then return fire with some heat!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> I ready chipper i run this hopping shit[/QUO
> You dont run nada homie i got that same so called rare 64 its an RC body and anyone can get it easy talking about they dont make it nomore a joke lol diecast is wack in my eyes you cant do anything with em but put somerims paint and lifts no custom engines you cant modify the og suspension unlike plastic u can do anything you want to it and my pkd 64 vert


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> Ill land on your car and crack it in peaces im ready i got 6 ready to go was up and i got a big ass 64 to pull up


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

My old 64 vert probably hopped higher than all your cars lol tobad it will never be hopped again i like detail and realestic not over weight metal that has weights in the back come on now we all know most diecast carry weiht in the back besides the motor LOL


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Hydrohype
Met8to
:thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met mine dont need or have weight


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 568040
> 
> View attachment 568041
> View attachment 568042


Is that the time u go to work


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

Hydrohype 
sg90rider 
torresl 
Met8to


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Last thing u want me to do is pull this out on you ass sg90rider


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

If your not straight up and down hopping your not going to beat me point blank die cast are longer then plastic car you cant see me with that shit step your game up


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Last thing u want me to do is pull this out on you ass sg90rider


Do it im ready right now r u nope


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> Is that the time u go to work


ha ha ha ha ha.. No,,, that's me politely waiting to be served! speaking of work? I do have to go pick up some upper and lower ball joints for a customer's box caprice! so will this die cast CROW CRUST PIE serving take much longer? I really should get going!








tick tock!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> If your not straight up and down hopping your not going to beat me point blank die cast are longer then plastic car you cant see me with that shit step your game up


dude just post up a video, or get over it


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> If your not straight up and down hopping your not going to beat me point blank die cast are longer then plastic car you cant see me with that shit step your game up


Heres some
Recent hopping for that ass https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjkzNj2tlZw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe some street shit too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oozCTDO4b-g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Your shit anit doing shit


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

dont like any of those heres anpther lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSRCViAj3wQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ill jus break u off with this oldie but gpodie since u cant hang with plastic cars haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvDmYhj1wWw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres a clean ass regal for ya too https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r8Ri2Xb_Eo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjkzNj2tlZw&feature=youtube_gdata_player heres a repost since i like my car so much and they are all undeafeated til this date


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met thats super chipping your not going to come close to me


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha yea its super chipping cuz you cant build a plastic hopper its all we all understand and me well im happy to say i set the bar for myself and my cars speak for themself


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Fine lets take flight with a car i will never build like this again haha https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_playerpay attention to the background(;


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> If your not straight up and down hopping your not going to beat me point blank die cast are longer then plastic car you cant see me with that shit step your game up


wait a minute? so not only are you doing die cast? your not even working with 1/25 scale? I never seen the car? but I have a feeling your working with those 1/16 or 1/8 scale cars? Okay that's it.. Im out of hear, there's nothing hear to see and I can get on with my day....


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup hydro its true he cant see us hes to scareeeeed to work wih a 1/25 plastic model car instead he works with prebuilt metal cans


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sounds more like you cant make one work i did plastic car years ago and held it down you cant make a die cast 1:18 car work


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Sounds more like you cant make one work i did plastic car years ago and held it down you cant make a die cast 1:18 car work


Actually i wouldnt want to make a 1:18 metal can work has no detail and very limit to what i can do to it sorry i like realistic hopping not those weird metal setups lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Like i said you dont got what it takes its ok stay playing with your snap together plastic toys just like a real chevy there made out of metal not plastic son


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Like i said you dont got what it takes its ok stay playing with your snap together plastic toys just like a real chevy there made out of metal not plastic son


Haha
Watever makes u sleep.at night buddy


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Met hit him w like 10 vids...no response, give ur keyboard a break w all the typing bruh


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> wait a minute? so not only are you doing die cast? your not even working with 1/25 scale? I never seen the car? but I have a feeling your working with those 1/16 or 1/8 scale cars? Okay that's it.. Im out of hear, there's nothing hear to see and I can get on with my day....
> View attachment 568052


Bye


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> Met hit him w like 10 vids...no response, give ur keyboard a break w all the typing bruh


And those small Cars r a joke


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Haha
> Watever makes u sleep.at night buddy


Dont say you can beat me and post up small cars chippin


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

oh trust me i already know i beat u cuz u cant step to the real OG PLASTIC MODEL CARS just step off like bravo said


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Here just for SG cuz everyone in the thread reps OG PLASTIC MODEL CARS hopping since the beggining before metal came around https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trDFi_zSttQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

BRAVO said:


> Met hit him w like 10vids...no response, give ur keyboard a break w all the typing bruh


Ypu know how we do bravo im here to back us all up PLASTIC NO MATTER WHAT metal cans can be melted down and used my my dads 63 impala hub caps ha


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Fool like i said i held it down with those years ago can you read i am og at this my hands are to big to play with those 2 letter bottles


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Fool like i said i held it down with those years ago can you read i am og at this my hands are to big to play with those 2 letter bottles


Thing is that was years ago haha look where ur at now im 17 n holding it down since i was 6 lol come on npw if u did it befire u can do it again


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Save the plastic for tits


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that was a weak ass come back^ lmfao


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

6 yea ok you where good at what not this


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Now that was a weak ass come back^ lmfao


No your hopper r


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Shit luxman cars look better yours


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Good for him funny that you hav to bring another person in comparison against mine cuz u hav none i did that already whose next?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Im just saying


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> sg90rider said:
> 
> 
> > I ready chipper i run this hopping shit[/QUO
> ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea its the same one u posted a picture of RC clear body


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I posted the same exact body just mine has skirts all u did u was add the undies with hydros


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

No its a hard plastic body not like the one you posted


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 568040
> 
> View attachment 568041
> View attachment 568042


that means the cloccs tick'n tic,toc


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sock it to ya cake


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thang is you see us but all your do'n is talk'n shit like you did on SB thread and ain't posted shit we ain't seen noth'n from you hop'n let alone a die cast :rant:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> sock it to ya cake


Got sumthin for the tray gotta bring the red foe bac out since u and met keepin the thread alive


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> thang is you see us but all your do'n is talk'n shit like you did on SB thread and ain't posted shit we ain't seen noth'n from you hop'n let alone a die cast :rant:


Do i hav to do wat i did to SB lol after that video i havent seen him since


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

DieCast


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Ain't no plastic models fukkin with these 2 cars


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Videos coming soon i got 4 homies that fuck with diecast


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Do i hav to do wat i did to SB lol after that video i havent seen him since


He's in the lab, but yeah GUN"UM down homie :guns:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

8cutlass6 said:


> Ain't no plastic models fukkin with these 2 cars


OOOOOOW LOOK PICS & THEY CLEAN TOOOOOO :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

=8cutlass6;16127745]








Ain't no plastic models fukkin with these 2 cars[/QUOTE]OOOOOOW LOOK PICS & THEY CLEAN TOOOOOO :thumbsup: 



_*POSERS NO VIDEO'S NO HOP'N SMMFH .......*_


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> Ain't no plastic models fukkin with these 2 cars


What do the measure standing up like that on a ruler?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Higher then your plastic credit card


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Those r just street cars they lay all the way down not even the monsters


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Higher then your plastic credit card


Haha that plastic credit card has more detail than your real cars lmfao


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Naa im jus messn.with u hahaha but anyways whats the measure cuttlass


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Damn ol' boy still in here typing away...one photo of some cars posing


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Haha that plastic credit card has more detail than your real cars lmfao


Fuck detail this topic said king of the street hopping not no sgow shit pimp


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Naa im jus messn.with u hahaha but anyways whats the measure cuttlass


Thats my car on left and my homies shit on the right


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> Damn ol' boy still in here typing away...one photo of some cars posing


Im on a cell phone cant post videos


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> Im on a cell phone cant post videos


yo thumbs must be beat bruh...post a link to ur vid, so u can them shits a rest


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

I kust wanna know the measurement from bottom of wheel dang is it that hard


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

When we hop you will find out


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Umm who u hopping against? Haha cuz i only hop model vs model not midel vs metal cans


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You make up rules as you go truth is you cant serve shit over here youngster


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> You make up rules as you go truth is you cant serve shit over here youngster


I dbt nake up nothing as u see i go by the rules on page uno haha truth is u cant hang with todays plastic hoppers


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Umm who u hopping against? Haha cuz i only hop model vs model not midel vs metal cans


Then dont worry about the inches son


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Im on a cell phone cant post videos


 Must be a low budget cell phone which one cost more the cell phone or your scrap metal ? your homies fone don't do video either :rofl: must be pos fone system :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> Must be a low budget cell phone which one cost more the cell phone or your scrap metal ? your homies fone don't do video either :rofl: must be pos fone system :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Lmfao


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Then dont worry about the inches son


Im asking cuz the 64 vert does a whole 12 inches


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> I dbt nake up nothing as u see i go by the rules on page uno haha truth is u cant hang with todays plastic hoppers


Stupid i make my shit do a back flip and hit bumper and what f u c k plastic you cant make a diecast jump it ok young buck


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> Must be a low budget cell phone which one cost more the cell phone or your scrap metal ? your homies fone don't do video either :rofl: must be pos fone system :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Hold on let me ask your mama if she could figure it out


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok good for you but its metal that has weight or a drill battery pulln 12volts haha its ok plastic dont need weight its all power


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You sound dumb right now


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

But yet look who posted videos and look who had npthing in response with that being said once again WHOSE NEXT?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

still ain't post'n


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont trip its coming post up your 12'' car


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Its been up if u noticed?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Hold on let me ask your mama if she could figure it out


she said it don't matter anything come'n from you is stolen or low budget and she found the phone and you swore it was yours so she gave it to yo low budget ass :nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SB called his ass out in his thread already and I'm sure you did to,cuzz ain't never posted no video,yet I got a 65 die cast 1:25 for the 58 you got in the cut behind your 59 let me know whats cracc'n and we can hop after you post a video " 65 ss impala low rider edition " :dunno: DIE CAST


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That shit is garbage gee lmao it dont evan work right lmao


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> That shit is garba ge gee lmao it dont evan work right lmao


Hey hey still went over your 59 that still has no video so look who gets to keep talkng. And plus i never plan on doing that again any ways haha so WHOSE NEXT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

L.mao met


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Cock rider. You been claiming shit u ain't got for 5 pages now. Post a vid up or shut the hell up. Your diecast shit can go to hell with your bs stories and lies of WHAT U DON'T GOT. So stfu until u post somethin. 

thanks have a good night. Speaking for the others biatchhh


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Man get off my dick to


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

LMFAO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hear's one of my Die cast!


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well here is SG90riders real DieCast


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

And met8to I really don't know the inches in those DieCast they are the homies I just posted the pic for the homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

8cutlass6 said:


> Well here is SG90riders real DieCast




To each his own.. I love 90's.. and yellow is one of my fav colors on a car! but this one dont excite me.. Nice Hop though..


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> And met8to I really don't know the inches in those DieCast they are the homies I just posted the pic for the homie


Ok koo thats all i asked for and i got a erelavent reply thanks


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Not my 1:1 but heres my dads die cast(;


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

READ THE VERY BOTTOM CALLING ALL MODEL HOPPERS! NO DIECRAP METAL CANS WANTED PLASTIC OR NOTHING


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

quote : that ain't no die cast but its clean as a bitch


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I don't hav epics of my diecast hopping!  Sg is a joke. Bwahahahahaha. that yellow caddy looks like it works and might even be clean but th emodels are poopoo.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> quote : that ain't no die cast but its clean as a bitch




CAN YOU SEE MY STRING AND MY U-BAR IN THE FRONT?:rofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> CAN YOU SEE MY STRING AND MY U-BAR IN THE FRONT?:rofl:


zipties are good for la raza. lolz Parker wants some loot for those front hoses..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lowridingmike said:


> zipties are good for la raza. lolz Parker wants some loot for those front hoses..


yea I get the 75 Pound ties from home depot, but was just negligent when I this flick was taken..


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

SG is my homies you guys are killing him in the detail game there is ifs about that but he can make a DieCast hop good as fuk me personally I like plastic but I've never made a plastic that can hop as high is his DieCast.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I come back a day later and 8 pgs later...and we still talking bout a cat that had guy post 1 pic of some posing?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> I come back a day later and 8 pgs later...and we still talking bout a cat that had guy post 1 pic of some posing?



Post more pics/vids or your shit! You'v emade the biggest jump in progression in such a short amount of time, I know you're not a rookie but definately deserve the rookie of the year title! Went from tryna keep up to trendsetting in NO TIME!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> CAN YOU SEE MY STRING AND MY U-BAR IN THE FRONT?:rofl:


That looks like that black weave thread :roflmao:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> SG is my homies you guys are killing him in the detail game there is ifs about that but he can make a DieCast hop good as fuk me personally I like plastic but I've never made a plastic that can hop as high is his DieCast.


I mean we wouldnt have gotten on him if he didnt come at us they way he did you know and well if u seen that ugly ass 64 vert i posted i believe it hops just as high i call it jetlag cuz it takes off but the effect doesnt hit u til.later lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I still ain't seen no video did he post one yet ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> I still ain't seen no video did he post one yet ?


Nope


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't think they hop tho :dunno: I think they just for looks I know them Diego Boys got money we use to hustle down there bacc in the day ...


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Idk my YouTube is acting weird so I can't post not videos of his cars I know one of his car is doing like 13 inches....... I'm into real cars hopping just posting pics of his cars lol I got more pics if you guys want me to post them but it really doesn't help like a video would


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> Idk my YouTube is acting weird so I can't post not videos of his cars I know one of his car is doing like 13 inches....... I'm into real cars hopping just posting pics of his cars lol I got more pics if you guys want me to post them but it really doesn't help like a video would


Agreed video when.possible other than.that im into hoping real cars too buut i dont have ome yet lol Big Jon is getting off vacation his my GoodTimes Socal.chapter prez hopefully he can teach me some stuff and soonrr or later get me a hopper


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lowridingmike said:


> Post more pics/vids or your shit! You'v emade the biggest jump in progression in such a short amount of time, I know you're not a rookie but definately deserve the rookie of the year title! Went from tryna keep up to trendsetting in NO TIME!  :thumbsup:


Tnx mane!!, i been doing this jumping model shit tho. hell even diecast. And real cars too! Just really getting back into models watching yall have so much fun

My next build ,i set a higher bar for myself. ...my current active duty


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Incase yall missed it from the nonsence of bogus diecast goon
My next one is gonna be a best tho
Gotta get Dre to put me on game to the slo mo vid


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Your shit was bogus it took allday to hit bumper what a joke so are u bars and t sliders


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> quote : that ain't
> 
> 
> no die cast but its clean as a bitch







This can get served to and sg stands for straight game car club not no fucken servo to who ever said that


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

86 cutlass we ain't be'n hard on your boy for no reason unknown he came up here and threaten the plastic low rider community my young gunner Met steped to him with 10 videos and all he did was post a pic of some poser he started the same shit in the homeboy SB's thread with him and Met I laid back and tripped off the bullshit now he's here in the king of the streets thread with the same bullshit and still not one video and his excuse is his phone don't do video cuzz hard times is a bitch I ain't got shit but a van and a truck, kids and grand kids and a gang of love & respect,I know what it cost to build and maintain a lolo,wtf wal mart got 20 dollar cameras that do videos yall probly spend that on bud a day I've been in and out of the system for 30 years just beat a bullshit case thang is homie long story short don't run yo mouth if you can't back it up I don't even believe the yellow caddy is his :dunno: he probly got that pic from one of your homies !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Incase yall missed it from the nonsence of bogus diecast goon
> My next one is gonna be a best tho
> Gotta get Dre to put me on game to the slo mo vid


Not a problem Bravo, holla at me homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you dre! Much love homie !


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Bravo u got that 64 on some good shit i love that hop homie big ups!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Incase yall missed it from the nonsence of bogus diecast goon
> My next one is gonna be a best tho
> Gotta get Dre to put me on game to the slo mo vid


oh shit just noticed you posted that one lol and yeah its work'n


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> Your shit was bogus it took allday to hit bumper what a joke so are u bars and t sliders


comin from someone that has yet to post a vid and keep his mouth goin. Put a vid where ur mouth is. T bars and u bars are killin what ur puttin out. Cuz u ain't put shit out for anyone to see. Lol what setup u running. 6 oz of weight in the back and hit the switch once and hit stand. Yea looks so legit. Met setup and bounce is pretty damn legit to a real hopper. So put up or shut up. 

So far I got 1/64 hotwheels doin more action then you haha


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> Thank you dre! Much love homie !


 Gun'um down homie noth'n but Love & Respect,@ Hydro whats up with you Markie De you ain't holla'd at yo boy :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

tyhodge07 said:


> comin from someone that has yet to post a vid and keep his mouth goin. Put a vid where ur mouth is. T bars and u bars are killin what ur puttin out. Cuz u ain't put shit out for anyone to see. Lol what setup u running. 6 oz of weight in the back and hit the switch once and hit stand. Yea looks so legit. Met setup and bounce is pretty damn legit to a real hopper. So put up or shut up.
> 
> So far I got 1/64 hotwheels doin more action then you haha


whats up Tyhodge post up some of them mini's homie :thumbsup:a lolo is a lolo how ever you build it,its your so rep yo shit yo club what ever ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Layed 








Gettin ready for lift off








Hittin back bumper


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hey homies this right here is my shit that I think should've won King of the Streets the homie Met knows how I feel. His shit on a arms cracc'n the back bumper everybody knows who should've won but them 2 that did won't even come back to this thread smmfh,shit I ain't mad at Hydro he's hold'n it down still but we will see who got the HOT shit new years day :run: what up fam ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Layed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah for the love of money yeah homie stopped by the other day to see what your build'n :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

My cell does video it keeps saying there too long to post but dont trip i can back up what i say. And why and the hell i got to lie about what i got i stay on big fish dvds you all sound like a bunch of haters cuzz i mess with diecast all i said is this is what i hop and a plastic car woundent beat it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> whats up Tyhodge post up some of them mini's homie :thumbsup:a lolo is a lolo how ever you build it,its your so rep yo shit yo club what ever ...


I'm on my phone. I had alot of my vids on a different site back when I messed with the shit and they all disappeared. I got one on YouTube. Search my username. It's got like 115k views. Rest are either floating around on here or the net. Couldn't tell u where. Maybe ill rip into something some day. Or pull out my old ones and do something. Lol.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a video on you tube its been up type in model car hoppers there my ls thats candy orange on a table hopping with the homie big boy from game over cc


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

8cutlass6 said:


> Idk my YouTube is acting weird so I can't post not videos of his cars I know one of his car is doing like 13 inches....... I'm into real cars hopping just posting pics of his cars lol I got more pics if you guys want me to post them but it really doesn't help like a video would


yea man, what ever you got, this is a (Throw it up) thread. and I like to see different angle's of game. even if most of it is over my head.. THANKS DUDE..


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Post a link nd wer u get yor 1;18 diecast?


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> 86 cutlass we ain't be'n hard on your boy for no reason unknown he came up here and threaten the plastic low rider community my young gunner Met steped to him with 10 videos and all he did was post a pic of some poser he started the same shit in the homeboy SB's thread with him and Met I laid back and tripped off the bullshit now he's here in the king of the streets thread with the same bullshit and still not one video and his excuse is his phone don't do video cuzz hard times is a bitch I ain't got shit but a van and a truck, kids and grand kids and a gang of love & respect,I know what it cost to build and maintain a lolo,wtf wal mart got 20 dollar cameras that do videos yall probly spend that on bud a day I've been in and out of the system for 30 years just beat a bullshit case thang is homie long story short don't run yo mouth if you can't back it up I don't even believe the yellow caddy is his :dunno: he probly got that pic from one of your homies !!!


I know for a fact the caddy is his but the video thing my YouTube account wont even let me login so I can't post no videos for him and I didn't know that he came up in the topic guns blazing I'm just posting the pics up for the homie like I said before I personally like plastic but I gotta back up the homie.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's an old topic full of dead links lol. This is where I lost all my vids and from New comps througout the years. I built a micro machine hopper in 07. Dude on YouTube claims he built the worlds first in 2010. Proof is in this topic but damn vids are gone. Lol
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/123108-hoppers-dancers-pt2.html


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> This can get served to and sg stands for straight game car club not no fucken servo to who ever said that


OH i GET IT NOW? SG 90 oKAY.. ANYWAY oF course my old rusty dusty car can get served.. it does not take away from the fact that i love what I have.,. and i am very blessed considering i live very much under the poverty level, and i am lucky to be alive considering all i have been through... SPEAKING OF BEING ALIVE? i have waited to long for my serving, so now your to late sir..
if you come back with a video of a 14 carrot gold die cast doing 20 inch's ? all I will do is look at it and maybe try to pull some game off of it? if it has any? but I wont take it as a serving? because the clock was ticking and you took to long... 


Hear's a video I made 4 years ago when I was trying to market the SOLENOID TESTER that i invented.. in it is clips of my 90 brougham, my glasshouse. and me potato chipping my big body! while I had a cast on my wrist..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> My cell does video it keeps saying there too long to post but dont trip i can back up what i say. And why and the hell i got to lie about what i got i stay on big fish dvds you all sound like a bunch of haters cuzz i mess with diecast all i said is this is what i hop and a plastic car woundent beat it


SG I ain't got nothin against you homie you came up here like your straight ball'n say'n you'd serve us and can't even post a video homie my 1:1 is a 99 suburban & a 98 Town & country van both stock,I hop models but if I had a 1:1 lolo and you called me out back in the day you'd had to see me regardless,it could've been motorcycle race, bike race,hop,pop lock,fight, what ever you didn't call no names when you typed your die cast would hop come down and crush or plastic cars homie this ain't the first time you did this shit but this is the first time I had something to say about the trash you talk'n,in my book if you can't back it up keep your mouth shut to me your begg'n for attention so you came here and got some you even came with the mama jokes very dis respectful cuzz, so anyway you bought it on yourself, now if you would've came up in here on some grown man shit like a man should then it would be a different a story, cuzz I still ain't said noth'n bad bout yo moms but thats some serious shit so grow up homeboy and earn your respect cause you lost it comin in here like you did and thats be'n real about it,I don't give a damn bout you be'n in this thread homie all I ask is that you respect us,build some'n hop it in a video I ain't mad at you just keep it real homie ...



tyhodge07 said:


> I'm on my phone. I had alot of my vids on a different site back when I messed with the shit and they all disappeared. I got one on YouTube. Search my username. It's got like 115k views. Rest are either floating around on here or the net. Couldn't tell u where. Maybe ill rip into something some day. Or pull out my old ones and do something. Lol.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Post a link nd wer u get yor 1;18 diecast?


They got all kinds of places in diego that have them


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Post a link nd wer u get yor 1;18 diecast?


you know I got you Irv! http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.com/servlet/the-Chevrolet-Models/start/295/total/453/Categories


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Yo dre dont take it the wrong way gee its all fun and games. Shit i got love for everbody that builds shit theres only a few of us you no what im saying no disrespect to no on here . Shit i feel like everbody ganging up on me cuz i fuck with diecast. Man to keep it 100 we go hard down here in **** with this shit but yea man it all love at the end of the day


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Gun'um down homie noth'n but Love & Respect,@ Hydro whats up with you Markie De you ain't holla'd at yo boy :dunno:


 ha ha ha ha you Know we cool ass fuck bro.. I hit layitlow morning noon and night.. Im just sort of blocked up right now with a little guilt because i have not produced a completion in a minute,, and I am really behind on some static projects.. so i just pop my head in and out, every day and have been trying to keep my mouth shut... lol as if that is ever possible?.... but you know I am always around,, I see everybody putting it down...and I will always speak on it... this is the watering hole. 


ALEDENE MOTHER FUCKERS...:thumbsup:.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

tyhodge07 said:


> Here's an old topic full of dead links lol. This is where I lost all my vids and from New comps througout the years. I built a micro machine hopper in 07. Dude on YouTube claims he built the worlds first in 2010. Proof is in this topic but damn vids are gone. Lol
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/123108-hoppers-dancers-pt2.html



YEA i REMEMBER SEEING SOME OF THEM LITTLE CRAZY DOPE ASS MINI'S .. THAT SKILLS FOR REAL!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> Tnx mane!!, i been doing this jumping model shit tho. hell even diecast. And real cars too! Just really getting back into models watching yall have so much fun
> 
> My next build ,i set a higher bar for myself. ...my current active duty


I WANT TO SEE THE NOSE OF THAT 64! IT LOOKS LIKE SOME SECRET SHIT UP UNDER THERE!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Layed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALL I CAN SEE IS? DAMM YOU KNOW THIS THREAD IS ACTIVE! AND THE ELCO IS OFF THE CHAIN!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Yo dre dont take it the wrong way gee its all fun and games. Shit i got love for everbody that builds shit theres only a few of us you no what im saying no disrespect to no on here . Shit i feel like everbody ganging up on me cuz i fuck with diecast. Man to keep it 100 we go hard down here in **** with this shit but yea man it all love at the end of the day


like I said I gotta 65 die cast low rider edition and yeah Met it was detailed lol SG I seen a 1:25 scale 58 in the pic with your 59's it still stock but I'll paint & cut if you wanna hop we cool homie :h5:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Hydrohype said:


> you know I got you Irv! http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.com/servlet/the-Chevrolet-Models/start/295/total/453/Categories


Thanks bro


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thats the homie pad but i do have some 125 scale cars


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> I have a video on you tube its been up type in model car hoppers there my ls thats candy orange on a table hopping with the homie big boy from game over cc


okay homie, aint nobody trying to hate on you.. Im trying to see some shit, so i can learn something new and give you some props!

I typed in model car hoppers on youtube but all kind of other rides pop up.. what is the user name of the person of the video I am looking for? I will post it hear for you, if you cant do it.. i seen a proper ass die cast 64 just now but that was not you!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok give me a sEcond


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> ha ha ha ha you Know we cool ass fuck bro.. I hit layitlow morning noon and night.. Im just sort of blocked up right now with a little guilt because i have not produced a completion in a minute,, and I am really behind on some static projects.. so i just pop my head in and out, every day and have been trying to keep my mouth shut... lol as if that is ever possible?.... but you know I am always around,, I see everybody putting it down...and I will always speak on it... this is the watering hole.
> 
> 
> ALEDENE MOTHER FUCKERS...:thumbsup:.


Don't trip homie I'm suppose to be work'n on 3 but I got 4 more on the side & I need to go get a fucc'n job its get'n cold out here lost my job behind that b/s case back in august but its fall leaves are fall'n thats bout $400 1 or 2 days my ass is broke next month is the main holiday I need to make some'n shake look'n for some spare change lol anyway all bullshit a side I might have another ragg glass house ain't sure yet my 57 wagon 66 ss main 3 hope i finish those 3 :x: holla homie/ go'n to sleep peace fam ty I'll check those out homie its 1:05am on the east coast I'll get at yall peace out :thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I found one under anralinarose its my purple 64 
The title is 64 model hopper 

Still looking for the other one


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> I found one under anralinarose its my purple 64
> The title is 64 model hopper
> 
> Still looking for the other one


yeaup this is the one I was talking about a minute ago..

Its pretty bad ass!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Don't trip homie I'm suppose to be work'n on 3 but I got 4 more on the side & I need to go get a fucc'n job its get'n cold out here lost my job behind that b/s case back in august but its fall leaves are fall'n thats bout $400 1 or 2 days my ass is broke next month is the main holiday I need to make some'n shake look'n for some spare change lol anyway all bullshit a side I might have another ragg glass house ain't sure yet my 57 wagon 66 ss main 3 hope i finish those 3 :x: holla homie/ go'n to sleep peace fam ty I'll check those out homie its 1:05am on the east coast I'll get at yall peace out :thumbsup:



right on Dre


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n28-aENbhik
we figured out the poopoo phone ******


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iqVRaLiJCGk


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Big boys cars


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> yeaup this is the one I was talking about a minute ago..
> 
> Its pretty bad ass!


i seen
that was in the classified for sale like 2 years ago dude was asking like 3 hundred for it :facepalm:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

sg90rider said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iqVRaLiJCGk


I guess they coo im still not feelin die cast tho


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> i seen
> that was in the classified for sale like 2 years ago dude was asking like 3 hundred for it :facepalm:


Worth every penny shit i sale my diecast for 200 to 250 my 64 has front and back lights 3 wheels both sides now it has a 5 th wheel and skirts lay down in the weeds wish bone custom paint hell yea i want 300 plus i still got make me an offer


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

face108 said:


> I guess they coo im still not feelin die cast tho


Why i dont get you guys its the same shit and it dont need a ruberband to hold it together like some cars i see


----------



## MR GREEN (Jun 4, 2009)

need date and adress


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

i see the difference beacause yes it maybe same but on a model car you get to build everything ground up not take apart a complete car and put add ons to make it hopper status ypu kno but that just me i prefer to be a ble to build exactly how i wsnt from custom interior to vert tops moon roofs rag tops down to photoetch daytons with real metal spokes hopping . Im able to custim a arms wishbone trailing arms chains cylonders springs all that needs of a real car into the plastic car but like i say just reasons y i see a difference in the two


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

MR GREEN said:


> need date and adress


----------



## IzodOne (Apr 16, 2011)

Dope! Because The Picture From The Newsletter is From MY Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r7KlkpRaWI


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> Big boys cars


Post pics of setup in 1/18 car


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=m10agyhNfsg#


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met i feel you on that but we cut shit up with a drimill my blk 62 was a bubble top bel air i cut the roof add the other 2 break lights we paint them i got strokes arms chains shit my purple 64 evan got beat you can plug your phone in to it real shit


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> Met i feel you on that but we cut shit up with a drimill my blk 62 was a bubble top bel air i cut the roof add the other 2 break lights we paint them i got strokes arms chains shit my purple 64 evan got beat you can plug your phone in to it real shit



Post pics of the setup in yor 1/18 car


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

I could but i wount its just a servo in for the back and a motor for the front


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

face108 said:


> I guess they coo im still not feelin die cast tho


That not a diecast it a big ass plastic regal the tile on the floor are 12x 12 the car is over a foot and a half long


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Met i feel you on that but we cut shit up with a drimill my blk 62 was a bubble top bel air i cut the roof add the other 2 break lights we paint them i got strokes arms chains shit my purple 64 evan got beat you can plug your phone in to it real shit


Well i mean its koo dont get me wrong but me i just grew up as pladtic hoppers and plastic model cars being the og n never went towatds diecast but the 61 is dope im diggn ur cars they clean.and get up.too i giv u guys that forsure but me i mean at most i plan on doing the big 64 plastic rc driving front back left right full custom scratch made hydros and car frme interipr all that making it RC and hop on bumper thats soon i hope but yea keep doin those diecast they clean and mean but u came on us like SB does all raged up and already saying u can chip us off n all that u kno


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> I could but i wount its just a servo in for the back and a motor for the front



Wat kind of motor u got for the front?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Thkz gee like i said its all love me and my boy talk so much shit but yea nothing against no one


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Sacos lol


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Wat kind of motor u got for the front?


Sacos or cce lol shit i use what ever works u no


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

i never heard of thos motors?


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Its a joke those are real car motors


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> Your shit was bogus it took allday to hit bumper what a joke so are u bars and t sliders


Exactly! like a real car...none of that frog leg shit u workn w


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Its a joke those are real car motors


Lol i kinda figured i was like wait they make kodel car motors too WTF


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

BRAVO said:


> Exactly! like a real car...none of that frog leg shit u workn w


You cant fuck with my inches stop it boy


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Post pics of the setup in yor 1/18 car



x two!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Awwww no


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ACndl_X7Fno


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> You cant fuck with my inches stop it boy


lol..that boy putting in work w the frog leg joints. props for trying tho


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok rubber band man your video 5 min long you dident hit the bumper until 4 min and 30 sec go out side a step on it


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

lol!! U ol' pelican leg hopping, lo down frog leg bending, ...

Naw im done player. The cars r coo, for real. Ive built diecast 1/16, its work to get em up


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndrm08sdtbc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=awPd_1EH2C4


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=TPPaQL3y-Dk


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOabCD1nKew&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Met8to said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndrm08sdtbc&feature=youtube_gdata_player



See yall done made the youngster go all Tarzan again! It's all Gravy Met.. the 61 is doing the damm thing.. all eye's on us!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

wha wha wha whaaaaaaaaaaaaaad! 

we done hear!


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=MW8vz04sPmg


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lT5c-yIrbeI
Clear the soda can with ease


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

8cutlass6 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lT5c-yIrbeI
> Clear the soda can with ease


..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> See yall done made the youngster go all Tarzan again! It's all Gravy Met.. the 61 is doing the damm thing.. all eye's on us!









GOT THESE ****** WONDERING HOW IT HOP IF ITS PLASTIC, WHAT ALL EYES ON US   :tears: :uh: :around: :scrutinize: :nicoderm::run::squint::ninja: hno: :sprint::banghead:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Stay tuned.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=MW8vz04sPmg


Did this video play for you guys


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Post up what u got dre1only we anit seen nothing yet but talk post something


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> Post up what u got dre1only we anit seen nothing yet but talk post something


Dre will singlehandedly SERVE your ass. Don't focks wit family boy, Dre hurry up and pull up before I'm tempted to my damnself with soemthing fresh.
Take ya pic. Street or Radical? Impala or g-body? I got either in both classes get at me. One.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dont talk about it be about it all that typing show something shit both you chippin ass


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> Dont talk about it be about it all that typing show something shit both you chippin ass


BEat this then talk..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I'll wait... :drama: I got a full buildup on this car too. Nothing pre-made, no weight, show car nice foiled resin goodies flocked... Like I said, I'll serve you til my kinfold Dre pull up and mop the floor with the rest of whats left of your ego. Deuces.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

If it's too high for you or dQ'd for "flipping" I got my LS regal ready, all I gotta do is shoot video its clean on the bumper as well. doesn't flip doesnt get stuck.. But my 61 doesn't get stuck or flip anymor eeither.. Thats an old vid.. lolz


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

throwback vid of setitoff 62 street car. Full interior flocked and foild as well.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sg90rider said:


> Post up what u got dre1only we anit seen nothing yet but talk post something


Man: THE SLOW MOTION GUN SLINGER, HAS POSTED VIDEO AFTER VIDEO, FROM SEYMORE BLUES TO THE 57 !


JUST LOOK AT THE THREAD..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> Man: THE SLOW MOTION GUN SLINGER, HAS POSTED VIDEO AFTER VIDEO, FROM SEYMORE BLUES TO THE 57 !
> 
> 
> JUST LOOK AT THE THREAD..


Dude's a joke. Just using him as an excuse to repost my fav vids and brind em back to the top.. lolz he aint pullin up. and if he do... feel srry for him.. lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> throwback vid of setitoff 62 street car. Full interior flocked and foild as well.





Hydrohype said:


> Man: THE SLOW MOTION GUN SLINGER, HAS POSTED VIDEO AFTER VIDEO, FROM SEYMORE BLUES TO THE 57 !
> 
> 
> JUST LOOK AT THE THREAD..


SEE MY BROTHERS GOT MY BACK BUT LET ME REFRESH YOUR MEMORY SINCE YOU THINK ALL I WAS DO'N IS TALK'N SO NOW I'LL BACK IT UP MY FIRST REAL CHIPPER FOR LOOKS ONLY BUT ITS GET'N REDONE,



THEN HOT BOY



BUT WAIT CAUSE THEN i CAME WITH SOME SHIT LIKE THIS



LITTLE CHIPPERS


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I SUPPOSE YOU STILL WANNA C SOME'N



2 HITS THATS IT DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME WATCH'N THE REST OF THE VIDEO :loco:





WATCH ME


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I SUPPOSE YOU STILL WANNA C SOME'N
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WHILE I WAS BUSY TALK'N I TOLD YOU i GOT A 65 SS IMPALA LOW RIDER EDITION DIE CAST I'LL PUT TOGETHER FOR THAT 58 1:25 SCALE YOU GOT IF YOU WANNA C ME, MEAN WHILE THO



 2ND VIDEO ON SEE MORE BLUES ALL BUMPER 



SCHOOL YOU WITH SCHOOL BOY



 HEY CUZZ I JUST RAN A VIDEO TRAIN ON YOUR SHIT TALK MY MUTHA FUCC'N ASS OFF TEENAGER :rant: :twak:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


>


WTF HEHEHEHEHEHE TALK'N BOUT MIKE AND I CALLED HIM OUT :drama:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

All those that you to chippers post suck 61 dq d next that 62 stock lock up and still cant hit the bumper go back to the drawing board 

And dre the rag house i like to look at it but that's it . Shes a chipper so was the rest of them do your self a favor and put them on the shelf one video didn't work but it probably was chippen to oh anit no teenager over here im 33 and that shit you to guys are doing i was doing that in elementary school im that kid that a model hopper in the lunch box


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=MW8vz04sPmg


Watch and learn


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

What i miss? .cool.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

..


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

A lot chippen


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

From who? not me lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> All those that you to chippers post suck 61 dq d next that 62 stock lock up and still cant hit the bumper go back to the drawing board
> 
> And dre the rag house i like to look at it but that's it . Shes a chipper so was the rest of them do your self a favor and put them on the shelf one video didn't work but it probably was chippen to oh anit no teenager over here im 33 and that shit you to guys are doing i was doing that in elementary school im that kid that a model hopper in the lunch box


YOU GOT JOKES HOMIE,WHATS A LUNCH BOX ? OH THAT SHIT YOU HAD WITH THE POWER RANGERS ON IT 33 DAMN IS THAT ALL,WATCHA KNOW BOUT STRAIGHT AXLE HOP NO INTERIOR FRONT,BACK & PANCAKE ONLY I'M KNOWN AS BIG DRE,PAPA DRE OR JUST POP AND ITS LIKE THAT SO I'LL KNOW HOW LONG A MA FUCCA KNOWN ME BUT IF YOU CALL ME AV TRUST ME YOU KNOW ME WE CAN TALK ABOUT THE GOOD OLD DAYS,NONETHELESS THO YOUR CARS LOCK UP ABOUT 4 INCHES BEFORE THEY EVEN LEAVE THE TABLE LOL WHAT A JOKE SPIDER LEGGS BUT THEY HOP AFTER THEY 1/2 WAY IN THE AIR :roflmao: BUT WHAT YOU WANNA DO THIS IS MY 3rd TIME TELLING YOU i GOT A 1:25 SCALE


















DIDN'T SHIT YOU POSTED UP IMPRESS ME YOU BIT ON SB's CRICKET STYLE HOPPER ESO SPIDER HOPPER STYLE ,NO DETAIL NO ORIGINAL PAINT JOBS HALF A CROWN VIC THATS WACC AS A BITCH WTF I MIGHT WELL BUILD THIS AND PULL UP ON YOU






WTF GO BUILD SOMETHING DECENT AND COME BACK AND HOLLA AND QUIT TRY'N TO STEAL GAME,STR8 GAME,GAME JACCA BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :bowrofl:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

What is these pics of the 65 looks like a auto theif recovery haha ha let me you take a 4 door hard top and make a rag out of metal you cant did you not see the blk 57 we just posted it served your hole line up and yea its a 1"25 or 1:24 what you got to say now old man pops and why the hell does your cars go back and forth we you hop i mean chip out and that milk truck thats what you use to see dRive by when you where little huh brings back old memories 

Fuck it tell you what me and my homies are going to go buy those little plastic cars 

Shit sell me rag house so i can show you how its done o.o.o.g


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

SO THATS THE BEST YOU GOT RIGHT i KNOW YOUR RUN'N 18 TO 24 VOLTS ON THOSE DOOMED SCRAP YARD BUCKETS WITH THE POWER TOOL BATTERIES LOL BUT WHAT 57 :dunno: ITS A REHAB RIDE IT WAS SMOKIN ON A 76 GH FRAME BUT YOU CEE MY GAME IS SO COLD I WAS PUT'N RAGG TOPS ON EL CO's BAC IN THE DAY YOU CAN CALL ME OLD MAN TRIPLE OG GRAN PA WHAT EVER YOUNG CATS LIKE YOU AND YOUNGER FUCC WITH ME THO AND I LOVE IT,ITS A RESPECT THANG THO,I CAME ON HERE TO BUILD THO SOME HOW FUCC'N WITH MY SON HOT BOY AND LOW RIDING MIKE I GOT BAC INTO THIS HOP SHIT BUT IF YOU AND YOUR HOMIE BUILD SOMETHING PLASTIC I'LL BUILD THIS SHIT,I COULDN'T FIND A HATER TO BITE LOOK AT THE PARTS GOOD 



 THIS IS MET STYLE WITHOUT THE SERVOS IN PROGRESS 



 DETAILS FOO YOU DON'T WANNA BUY THAT RAGG :nono: TO MUCH FOR YOU TO MAINTAIN :buttkick:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU KNOW BETTER


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lT5c-yIrbeI
> Clear the soda can with ease


This 57 put your glass on og 

What does it matter about 12 volt 18 volt from the looks of it thats what you need to be useing

I got a ? Can any of you chippers make a diecast work probably not ?

Dre you can't clear a can ?

The **** boys are waiting


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> YOU KNOW BETTER


Oohh 6 mins of your drunk old ass playing with the booty 

1 no bumpers
2 no glass 
3 dont lay down
4 dont hit bumper 
5 why do you keep pushing the front down i dont have to
6 that not go to cut it old man


And put some knock off on it u know better


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sg90rider said:


> This 57 put your glass on og
> 
> What does it matter about 12 volt 18 volt from the looks of it thats what you need to be useing
> 
> ...




I gonna be makin one really soon gonna have front hopp nd back lift nd three wheel!!!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

hoppinmaddness said:


> I gonna be makin one really soon gonna have front hopp nd back lift nd three wheel!!!


We got a 1:18 scale g body regal with a hot front end and back and both side 3 wheel 

Will be waiting


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

The more volts you use makes the hop unrealistic. Anyone can build a car with a high voltage battery and make it hit bumper with one hit of the switch. That's garbage. If your doing a hop off. The voltage needs to be the same for both. 7.2v is what I ran and could hit bumper in 3 hits of the switch.

FUCK I could hop a power wheels jeep with enough volts and a an motor. Lol. Whose doin this.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Mannn I'm coming back out. I got a few wit the servos rear set up. Shod I can hop diecast n plastic. Shod I been doin it for years


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

sg90rider said:


> All those that you to chippers post suck 61 dq d next that 62 stock lock up and still cant hit the bumper go back to the drawing board
> 
> And dre the rag house i like to look at it but that's it . Shes a chipper so was the rest of them do your self a favor and put them on the shelf one video didn't work but it probably was chippen to oh anit no teenager over here im 33 and that shit you to guys are doing i was doing that in elementary school im that kid that a model hopper in the lunch box


Dumbass the deuce is all over th ebumper and the 61 is TOO hot fo ryou to handle. Figured you'd have some lame ass comebacks. Almost as lame as those jalopys you be building.



tyhodge07 said:


> The more volts you use makes the hop unrealistic. Anyone can build a car with a high voltage battery and make it hit bumper with one hit of the switch. That's garbage. If your doing a hop off. The voltage needs to be the same for both. 7.2v is what I ran and could hit bumper in 3 hits of the switch.
> 
> FUCK I could hop a power wheels jeep with enough volts and a an motor. Lol. Whose doin this.


Exactly I smash on a dead 7.2 in bout 95% of the vids I post. lolz I never charge that thing.. But still bumper check. And dude your video don't play everybody b/c I can't see shit. Post somethign for real or go home.. "I got a.... that'll uggh...." doesn't cut it round here. Pics of GTFO.


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

tyhodge07 said:


> The more volts you use makes the hop unrealistic. Anyone can build a car with a high voltage battery and make it hit bumper with one hit of the switch. That's garbage. If your doing a hop off. The voltage needs to be the same for both. 7.2v is what I ran and could hit bumper in 3 hits of the switch.
> 
> FUCK I could hop a power wheels jeep with enough volts and a an motor. Lol. Whose doin this.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)




----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Shit lol talking and typeing i talk faster then i type


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lmfao well heres some lil addon to the vert


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Hhh its on now tell big john im still waiting for his 59 die cast **** runs this hop shit


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got my set of all gold rims for 1:18 scale thanks to unique diecast good looking james now what to put them on


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

i didnt know john build diecast hoppers lol


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

*check it out*


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> i didnt know john build diecast hoppers lol


Yep he does what show is that


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Met8to said:


> View attachment 569660


Where is this at????


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Palmdale warehouse CA ill get more info asap


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Yep he does what show is that


Lol i did not know this haha n its gonna be GoodTimes SoCal after hop by How High Hydros john is calling out all hoppers so im calling out all plastic hoppers lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Just got my set of all gold rims for 1:18 scale thanks to unique diecast good looking james now what to put them on[video]http://www.diecastmodelswholesale.com/servlet/the-Buick-Diecast/Categories[/video]









I AIN'T HATE'N HOMIE IF IT TURNS YOU ON HERES A SITE FOR YOU ... NICE CHEVY SECTION ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

sg90rider said:


> Hhh its on now tell big john im still waiting for his 59 die cast **** runs this hop shit


i need 3 sets of gold and 3 chrom. but i dont want the square tires


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a little stretch out modification


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF I GUESS I GOTTA GO BUY ME A CAN :bowrofl:*Diecast Model Gold 1/18 Die Cast Car By Ertl Authentics
*SKU: 39392 NOT BAD FOR A DIE CAST NICE DETAIL " SG " THIS WOULD MAKE A NICE GRANDADDY LONG LEG OR " BRAVO " CAN PUT IT ON A-ARMS

























































[*]DESCRIPTIONS:​
[*]​
[*]Brand new 1:18 scale diecast 1967 Chevy Impala SS (gold) by ERTL.​[*]Has steerable wheels.​[*]Brand new box.​[*]Rubber tires.​[*]Made with over 200 parts.​[*]Made of diecast with some plastic parts.​[*]Detailed interior, exterior, engine compartment.​[*]Dimensions approximately L-10, W-4, H-3.5 inches.​[*]1967 Chevrolet Impala SS 396 Diecast Model Gold 1/18 Die Cast Car 
​

ERTL


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 569777
> View attachment 569775
> I AIN'T HATE'N HOMIE IF IT TURNS YOU ON HERES A SITE FOR YOU ... NICE CHEVY SECTION ...


Good looking out


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Dre that 67 clean with alot of detail i would make it a street car


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Met8to said:


> Just a little stretch out modification


Post a video up what it do


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sg90rider said:


> Dre that 67 clean with alot of detail i would make it a street car


all you need is the D'z and hydro's and its on I was just check'n to see if they had a variety of different chevy go check the site tho its aight ... ley me see them D'z you got from ur boy ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

sg90rider said:


> Post a video up what it do


Will do after my reinforcements dry


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Got som paint on the elco


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Got som paint on the elco


absolutely killer,, great paint, and I love the hydro set up!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

mmmmmhhhhh .......


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> i need 3 sets of gold and 3 chrom. but i dont want the square tires


Theres no gold ones left, but he has chrome.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 569940
> mmmmmhhhhh .......
> View attachment 569944


 sweet !


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> sweet !


thanks Hydro just cleaned it a lil bit and painted the rims gonna redo the inside ... you should recognize the frame lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Elco...HOT!

59...HOT!

that frame, funny seeing that photo. I JUST came up on one of those 2 days ago. Been wanting one for yearssss! All my other project gonna have to take a backseat now


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Elco...HOT!
> 
> 59...HOT!
> 
> that frame, funny seeing that photo. I JUST came up on one of those 2 days ago. Been wanting one for yearssss! All my other project gonna have to take a backseat now


Thanks Bravo, its scrap built not scratch lol ...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Added som green


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Added som green


Lookin good homie :nicoderm:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> thanks Hydro just cleaned it a lil bit and painted the rims gonna redo the inside ... you should recognize the frame lol


Frame? hmmmmm glasshouse frame?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lol its true what they say about you,yeah its the frame glass house don't no if I'm gonna do up date pics but I plan on taken this on thru some changes ... bout to finish up the interior on the wagon ... gotta make some upper A-arms for my 66 that shit got me twisted :ugh: did you say bumper kit ?


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Loooookn real gooood fldre!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking good!:thumbsup:



hoppinmaddness said:


> Got som paint on the elco


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

sg90rider said:


> Theres no gold ones left, but he has chrome.


How much? I'll Jus have to send em out to get gold


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Met8to said:


> Just a little stretch out modification


Just my stretchout modification.


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

complete car interior matching rims n tires patterns paint and lastly a 2 door 90 cadillac now how you doin king of the streets what


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Met8to whatchu thi:shh:nk


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aFUzvsMf2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Face108 they jump nice no hating I keep it real that frame don't look good on the car there's a gapbetween the body and frame I got one just like that but candy red with a patternes roof


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

San Diego 619 said:


> Met8to whatchu thi:shh:nk


Its clean but whats with the motor being glued to the undies?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Up late..think im bout to start on the glasshouse..yall have no idea how long a been wanting one of these.


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Met8to said:


> Its clean but whats with the motor being glued to the undies?



I'm putting it in the trunk tomorrow


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

San Diego 619 said:


> I'm putting it in the trunk tomorrow


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Well u guys im dropping out the hop game i need to back away from things because my personal issues but i will be watching all your guys progress much love - met8to all fun on the bumper ! To all and happy thanksgiving


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

videos or it did'ent happen you all ready no and wheres your get back i anit seen you since fon's house when i served you boyyyyyyy me jojo and big boy said pull up when your ready


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Started choppin on the glasshouse today...i think it should go ok


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> videos or it did'ent happen you all ready no and wheres your get back i anit seen you since fon's house when i served you boyyyyyyy me jojo and big boy said pull up when your ready


I am ready but I'm jumping lil cars I can't find ne big cars be more I tried San ysidro too so for now I got clean metal n plastic cars small ones so if u got those I'm ready right now my nigh but don't worry ill get a big car I know u remember my 57 candy blue nomad wagon don't you I served the shit out of you at your house so in that case when we were at feezys house that was your getback Playa u see these inches I do with small cars lets jump lil cars all-day me n my lil bro vs u Joni n big boy at tons house next week cuz we building a clean ass 61 rag all done up well do it at fons clean shit though no junk if you stick you lose no and ifs or buys comeon


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

This looks like I'm ready


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And after imma smoke big boy too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Started choppin on the glasshouse today...i think it should go ok


thats real funny right there i got the same cuts go'n on lol


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> thats real funny right there i got the same cuts go'n on lol


first i started trimming lil by lil...then i started hacking once i seen that most of it will be scratch built. front will be done tomorrow


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

i aint nowhere ill do some'n this weekend tho :h5:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Well im back from the club..i struck out, didnt pull nothing. Guess ill work on a model for another hr, felling like a looser


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> Well im back from the club..i struck out, didnt pull nothing. Guess ill work on a model for another hr, felling like a looser


^^^ must've not driven his lolo impala drop.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

502Regal said:


> ^^^ must've not driven his lolo impala drop.


haha! i drove my lowlo Grand prix...started to call a throw back, but i would have regreted it 10 mins later


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

BRAVO said:


> haha! i drove my lowlo Grand prix...started to call a throw back, but i would have regreted it 10 mins later


 Yeah I dunno what went wrong then... I drive a oj simpson 89 ram charger and been getting all the pussy I can stand.. On accident. lolz It's b/c I'm tryna work it out w/ my baby mama. If I "wanted" to be single they'd avoid me like the plague. lolz


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Up late..think im bout to start on the glasshouse..yall have no idea how long a been wanting one of these.


how much you pay for it ?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> how much you pay for it ?


$15 ,sealed


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

good deal!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> $15 ,sealed


Cool its just that you said you been wanting one for so long thought you might have paid out to much for it and was gonna recommend a couple of on line site I deal with thats reasonable ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

More piks and videos we hav 73 pages of talk and 1 page of piks n videos come on guys SWING WHATEVER YOU GOT HOT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> More piks and videos we hav 73 pages of talk and 1 page of piks n videos come on guys SWING WHATEVER YOU GOT HOT RIGHT NOW


what up met why you drop'n out of hop'n :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

this ****** 63 is fucc'n crazy Pueblo Pak


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> this ****** 63 is fucc'n crazy Pueblo Pak


Yea its cfazy but


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Dre1only said:


> this ****** 63 is fucc'n crazy Pueblo Pak


Yea its crazy but where those inxhes u know n.dre catch me on the next popular yastuvo hopper videos


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I know you keep something up both your sleeves,I don't speak spanish but I know what that means,jus handle yours homie 12/2/12 is a date I'm look'n forward too .........


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> Cool its just that you said you been wanting one for so long thought you might have paid out to much for it and was gonna recommend a couple of on line site I deal with thats reasonable ...


I wanted one waaay back in the day when they first were selling em. Some reason never got one. Now that im back fooling w these models, i check on ebay now and then, $25-28. I had like 4 builds lined up , so i was in no rush...stopped in the local hobby, and see one to my surprise, and i got the hook up. It was ment to be....other builds where moved to the back burner now
The front is much simpler then car i was building first (after i chopped it mostly out lol), but the rear isnt gonna be easy


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

12/1/12 is the new date


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Met8to said:


> 12/1/12 is the new date


 :thumbsup: Saturday do you Met ...


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Im gonna do watever i dont even care lpl anymore win lose its just model hopping since i kno he wont take a loss no big deal to me


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> I wanted one waaay back in the day when they first were selling em. Some reason never got one. Now that im back fooling w these models, i check on ebay now and then, $25-28. I had like 4 builds lined up , so i was in no rush...stopped in the local hobby, and see one to my surprise, and i got the hook up. It was ment to be....other builds where moved to the back burner now
> The front is much simpler then car i was building first (after i chopped it mostly out lol), but the rear isnt gonna be easy


 I built this a few years back so this is the before picand then the after
View attachment 573141
View attachment 573142
I call her Bad Luck first paint was red,thenblack,green then the ressurection to much history on one glass house needless to say she just took another turn for the worst :facepalm:while under the knife smmfh ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

http://youtu.be/U1wfJZOUrbE
http://youtu.be/oN1NTZSAPSk
http://youtu.be/kfZs2P3s_Bk
http://youtu.be/U1wfJZOUrbE
http://youtu.be/nFYAhBywxRA
http://youtu.be/rgcHyDTFfEE
http://youtu.be/ryUee4qLknc
http://youtu.be/mZ02YbK38E4
http://youtu.be/vp0hMZjWmdw
http://youtu.be/vlYE9S3q0rw
im ready for a hopping date​


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry bro none of that style type cars i plan.on ever hopping again i like realistic better


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Met8to said:


> Sorry bro none of that style type cars i plan.on ever hopping again i like realistic better


What exactly do u mean those type of cars. Tell me what's so different cuz I'm pretty sure u got a car with the u bar damn what do I gotta Dobro get a hop around here mzslowbob got that too with hangars Cumming out the back n people talk about him like he's a God when u know they junk cars alright ill change my caddy to a functional front and deadens so I don't hear any excuses


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh woah lowbobs is far from god to me i dnt hop notjing thats not complete nothing with wheels past the bumper no hotbglue u bar on.the gas tank nor the motor under c notch i hop agaibt show presentable cars im not sayn your cars arent hot or any of that n yea i hop u bars too its not hard i love u bars but i dnt hop against ur n low bobs style hoppers thats not my area of hoppers


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

My cadillac is complete I only scoot the tired back to get more inches n u had a bubble impala either black or blue with the back tires under the back bumper u have it on youttbe so wahen I do it u complain that u don't hop against cars like min but u got cars just like mine wheels kickedback y when u do it its coo but when I do it u wont hop with me how does that work n u had a car with that crap Cummin out the back so it wont flipover on ur brown 64 so stop acting like u better then everybody cuz u build shit just like me and mzslowbob y lie u posted the videos yourself n now u wanna b all picky n shit comeon man own it


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

N WHERE IS MZSLOWBOB TO ALL THIS COMPLAINING GOING ON I HAVENT HEARS FROM HIM IN A WHILE HE AINT BROUGHT NOTHIN OUT OR EVEN POSTED MAYBE I SCARED DAT ***** AWAY HE KNOW I DONT BUILD BULLSHIT STUCK CARS N HE KNOW MY AHIT BE WORKIN MZSLOWBOB WHERE U AT


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

****** act like this is burger king you dont get it your way


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

First of all im not saying i dont it like that i kno i do and that 64 i sid to show lowbob i can do his style abd still hop higher and i did that second im talking about those 61 u have with lowbob wire hangers out the back shit i dnt mind hopping that caddy but i kno it already stands basically straight up and my shit doesnt do all that so im not neing picky so enough with that u seen what my shit im done typing back because this ahit isnt getting anywhere why do u think i stepped back damn u keep gettn on people and even me i careless my cars quality speaks for itself enough said


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what he said ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

sg90rider said:


> ****** act like this is burger king you dont get it your way


AMEN MY ***** WHAT UP PLAYA I SEEN NOTHIN JUMPIN ON MY CADDY WUT U THINK BOUT MY LAC NGGA I KNOW ULL LIKE IT GOTTA LOVE THEM LACS LOL


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

enough being said dre what u got on the table cuz i know its HOT!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> enough being said dre what u got on the table cuz i know its HOT!!


Bout 45min into this ... :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Its been quiet in here...everybody must be building. Cause i know i am!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> Its been quiet in here...everybody must be building. Cause i know i am!


I SAW YOUR 1/1 GRAND PRIX.. IT'S NICE. i LIKE THE CCE SET UP!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Alrite well dre is making moves! Come on down bravo and hydro post somthin for the fun of it GET ON THA SWITCH HOMIES!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

were you at seen the cut wat up ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> were you at seen the cut wat up ...
> View attachment 575000


Lol this is met
BUT GOSHDAM! TALK ABOUT LOCKUP LOL AND ITS STILL CLEAN! LETS SEE THAT HOP!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

come on lopez,you really thought i didn't know i knew that when i read the name then look at the caprice :nicoderm:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Had to shorten the rear end so i can dump down on them skirts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> come on lopez,you really thought i didn't know i knew that when i read the name then look at the caprice :nicoderm:
> View attachment 575376
> View attachment 575377


dope!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Talk abou inches DAMM! but remeber DONT GET STUCK - THATS THE MOTTO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Sure is hey Lopez customs I didn't know u r from goodtimes bike chapter I was from goodtimes car club San Diego chapter I got Much love to all the goodtimers I was the first 3 to start that chapter I know all them dudes I went to the big picnic a while back at a park in la for gt members only I was fucked up we was drinking all damn day me big john big chuch both Alex's and the rest of east la rags chapter and bike club as well I had a black regal with a candy blue full patternes roof with black rims street Hopper doin 56 inches on the bumper with no weight n full wrapped frame street car driving


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea lol replin the might GT its all good homie as long as we alll cool and swinging what we bring thats all that matters i.unfortunately didnt make it to the picinic lol i think.i know what regak your talking about too just not a 100% percent sure


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

So pakmans blue caddy got STUCK 5times and i got stuck but my car came down by utself black 61 vert and he says he won u guys go comment and let him know u get STUCK U LOSE he pushed his car back down n i didnt touch my car once but just to fix it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n82XTqEMOdM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LopezCustoms said:


> So pakmans blue caddy got STUCK 5times and i got stuck but my car came down by utself black 61 vert and he says he won u guys go comment and let him know u get STUCK U LOSE he pushed his car back down n i didnt touch my car once but just to fix it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n82XTqEMOdM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Mannnn i wish i coulda came


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

JUDGEMENT DAY ( MET8TO vs PUEBLO PAK )
OFF HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Didn't look good for you Met at all thought the 61 :nosad: was in there jus keep'n in real homie ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> Didn't look good for you Met at all thought the 61 :nosad: was in there jus keep'n in real homie ...


Did u not see he got stuck which mean he lost he got stuck 5 times and my car stood straight up higher than his? Look closer


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> Did u not see he got stuck which mean he lost he got stuck 5 times and my car stood straight up higher than his? Look closer


Exactly what I'm saying you had him with the 61 until it messed up,hell yeah the 61 was hit'n but it broke down,I ain't ry'n to be funny but you gotta call a tow trucc to get your shit out the pit, lol fucc it tight'n yo shit up and go for the rematch ... 61 ragg got off tho :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

He got stuck before my shit broke so i took the win both times


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

CHECK IT OUT DRE I JUST KEEP IT 100


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

ASK.ANY HOPPER THEY RATHER GET ON.BUMPER AND BREAK.THEIR SHIT THAN.GET STUCK!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Calm down homie you still the young gunner in my book dogg,shit I'm givin you your props on the 61 ragg but thats about it the other 2 the 61 HT or your Regal was nowhere on his coupe it didn't get'n stuck when your 61 ragg broke down tho he kept swang'n that caddy I watched the video like 4 times met the 65 served your 61 and his mc served your regal,if the rules were if you get stuck you loose,you should of stopped swang'n homie and took the win just my 2 cents :dunno:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

LopezCustoms said:


> ASK.ANY HOPPER THEY RATHER GET ON.BUMPER AND BREAK.THEIR SHIT THAN.GET STUCK!


ANYDAY


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

CAN I GET A HOP WITH A BIG CAR http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF8IBOtxQdY&feature=share&list=UUvsBFpukWuq5CgHoTsHOidg
LETS DO THIS I CAN GET STUCK TOO THATS EASY CANT U TELL OH YEAH I CAN DO THAT WHOLE REAREND THING TOO BUT WHENI GET STUCK I DO INCHES


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

SOMEBODY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWwL-t_7A2E&feature=share&list=UUvsBFpukWuq5CgHoTsHOidg


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

ANYBODY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5aeOVn8ciU&feature=share&list=UUvsBFpukWuq5CgHoTsHOidg


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

EVERYBODY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELw2ApXKxIU&feature=share&list=UUvsBFpukWuq5CgHoTsHOidg


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

WELL THEN IM OUT 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApMISFcQ0V0&feature=share&list=UUvsBFpukWuq5CgHoTsHOidg
I JUS WANNA HOP


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Hop against pueblopak he wont take a lose


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LopezCustoms said:


> ASK.ANY HOPPER THEY RATHER GET ON.BUMPER AND BREAK.THEIR SHIT THAN.GET STUCK!


 I've been keepin quiet for a while on these issues' because I dont like to bite in shit with fools who act like they are the best thing since Tupac and sliced bread.. 
Im already to tuff on myself as it is.. I refuse to be callin these mother fuckers (YOUR MAJESTY) the way I seen it?
the Lac was nice. and it had a constant back to back to back hop. and everytime time Met's shit broke, dude kept bragging
:BUT MY SHIT DONT BRAKE THOUGH: and Met would fix his shit right away, and get back in the pit and get his nose higher than dude! then later on that guy did have something that broke! (BUT HIS SHIT NEVER BRAKE'S THOUGHT?)LOL GRANTED THE BLUE LS WAS PRETTIER TO ME AND DID WORK BETTER THAN THE REGAL. BUT SO WHAT.. IM STILL NOT BUYING TICKET'S TO THAT DUDE'S BRAGGING CONCERT! 

If you got game? you get props, and you can brag a little. but then you have to show that lowrider love and spread the knowledge!

But if all you want to do? is sell stuff to dude's who wont hook up there own shit. but not try to pull anyone up who wants to 

learn?..Im like cool. I'l keep my mouth shut. go back to the drawing board, stay in the cut, and let my video hit's do the talking for 

me.. Oh and remember when (Tarzan) aka Met was talking about he is single gate? we all know he is talking about his small 130 size 

motors? and them dude's was saying : we single gate too: we all know that JOHNSON motor's is like a double pump, or at the least 

a single piston pump! that's my 2 cents.... Oh and P.S. i made good on all of my hopper promise's on this thread so far!

I got 3 plastic car's with juice that I have to get out of the way and get on video in the next couple weeks.. 65 chevy, 73 caprice 

and 67 caddy! but after that. Im jumping back into a die crap 64.. It's going to go all the way up. and all the way down. without 

anything sticking up out of the roof! (even though i like seeing the bridge come out the top) my second 68 impy vert is going to 

to have that bridge. I'l be ready to play!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I want in too what's up


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I've been keepin quiet for a while on these issues' because I dont like to bite in shit with fools who act like they are the best thing since Tupac and sliced bread..
> Im already to tuff on myself as it is.. I refuse to be callin these mother fuckers (YOUR MAJESTY) the way I seen it?
> the Lac was nice. and it had a constant back to back to back hop. and everytime time Met's shit broke, dude kept bragging
> :BUT MY SHIT DONT BRAKE THOUGH: and Met would fix his shit right away, and get back in the pit and get his nose higher than dude! then later on that guy did have something that broke! (BUT HIS SHIT NEVER BRAKE'S THOUGHT?)LOL GRANTED THE BLUE LS WAS PRETTIER TO ME AND DID WORK BETTER THAN THE REGAL. BUT SO WHAT.. IM STILL NOT BUYING TICKET'S TO THAT DUDE'S BRAGGING CONCERT!
> ...


Feelings huh,buying tickets I don't think so truth be told read my post ain't shit changed and the video don't lie,Hydro cuzz shit broke at the end, that never breaks, but it did,wish I could say my shit never breaks lol I'd still have everything I ever owned,I wish Mets shit wouldn't had broke and he could've kept serve'n him yet like I said he had him with the 61 ragg on " INCHES " ok,ok damn I gotta buy tickets to call it like I see it, thanks for the show Young Gunner and for go'n the extra miles to bring it to us via layitlow by way of youtube, :wave:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

well its on for a rematch again and now my 61 has even more inches on his chippin caddy rules are get stuck or flip and that game over


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Feelings huh,buying tickets I don't think so truth be told read my post ain't shit changed and the video don't lie,Hydro cuzz shit broke at the end, that never breaks, but it did,wish I could say my shit never breaks lol I'd still have everything I ever owned,I wish Mets shit wouldn't had broke and he could've kept serve'n him yet like I said he had him with the 61 ragg on " INCHES " ok,ok damn I gotta buy tickets to call it like I see it, thanks for the show Young Gunner and for go'n the extra miles to bring it to us via layitlow by way of youtube, :wave:
> View attachment 576481



If you tell me you paid money for that ticket? We might have to court Martial you! 

Seymore nose's higher than that lac...

you should take that ticket and trade it in for a lap dance at the (UGLY HOE DROP IN) where's the girls are so ugly? 

they serve' pepto Bismal with every drink!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Hydrohype said:


> If you tell me you paid money for that ticket? We might have to court Martial you!
> 
> Seymore nose's higher than that lac...
> 
> ...


lmfao true huh hydro seymore does get up way higher on that lac hmm dre bring her out bro show em seymore can take out that lac:roflmao::guns::guns::machinegun:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> Feelings huh,buying tickets I don't think so truth be told read my post ain't shit changed and the video don't lie,Hydro cuzz shit broke at the end, that never breaks, but it did,wish I could say my shit never breaks lol I'd still have everything I ever owned,I wish Mets shit wouldn't had broke and he could've kept serve'n him yet like I said he had him with the 61 ragg on " INCHES " ok,ok damn I gotta buy tickets to call it like I see it, thanks for the show Young Gunner and for go'n the extra miles to bring it to us via layitlow by way of youtube, :wave:
> View attachment 576481





LopezCustoms said:


> well its on for a rematch again and now my 61 has even more inches on his chippin caddy rules are get stuck or flip and that game over


Now thats what I'm talk'n bout got dammit you make sure you keep them guns loaded,we ain't play'n fair,go back and gun him down ... truth be told I really wanted to see the blue 66 he said he had especially for you 



Hydrohype said:


> If you tell me you paid money for that ticket? We might have to court Martial you!
> 
> Seymore nose's higher than that lac...
> 
> ...


HELL NAWWWWWWW I'd buy the whole hood a ticket first the first 2 look like ugly ass gay boyz and the last 1 looks like something the dog wouldn't have drug in :nosad: maybe I'll post a video response of Seymore Blues up on his shit,btw I'd rather :fool2:then fuck any 1 of those :barf: ooooohgly bitches :sprint:



LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao true huh hydro seymore does get up way higher on that lac hmm dre bring her out bro show em seymore can take out that lac:roflmao::guns::guns::machinegun:


 a'ight I'll post him up ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Baby girl wants to meet you... SHE SAID SHE CAN KEEP A SECRET!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 576792
> 
> 
> Baby girl wants to meet you... SHE SAID SHE CAN KEEP A SECRET!


fuccccccc nawwwwwwwwwwwwwww looks like she got a nice crib tho plus that picture is 6 years old  and she looks like all her good days went down hill,Hydro they say its cheaper to keep her you must be get'n tired of the homies clown'n :roflmao:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Hahahaha


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 576792
> 
> Baby girl wants to meet you... SHE SAID SHE CAN KEEP A SECRET!


no,no,no,hell no / I'll let this bitch sit on my face first :tongue: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:really tho'


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> What exactly do u mean those type of cars. Tell me what's so different cuz I'm pretty sure u got a car with the u bar damn what do I gotta Dobro get a hop around here mzslowbob got that too with hangars Cumming out the back n people talk about him like he's a God when u know they junk cars alright ill change my caddy to a functional front and deadens so I don't hear any excuses


 I am god you see what happen to you when you tried to pull up i beat up on you now run and tell them all the king is back


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> JUDGEMENT DAY ( MET8TO vs PUEBLO PAK )
> OFF HOP AGAINST EACH OTHER ...



met i see you kick them wheels back on that 61 and that is yo best car lmao how you like the inches???? cause the cars that you been building are chippers and we all can see that them front needs more glue lmao u talk about my hot glue but you cant stop adding glue to hold that bs together


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> met i see you kick them wheels back on that 61 and that is yo best car lmao how you like the inches???? cause the cars that you been building are chippers and we all can see that them front needs more glue lmao u talk about my hot glue but you cant stop adding glue to hold that bs together


ahhh dena4life thes back again shit man does my 64 need to handles again cuz remember ( dena4life_SB quote "its all about the inches ma boy") ROFL that 61 wss built to break off pueblopak and thays wat it did my 64 out hopped every car you had man serious biz but hey much love for comming back all the talk from u kept shit fresh G wats new on the table?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

So my 61 did the buisness on PUEBLOPAK he started sending comments on my youtube vids as spam and now blocked me from posting on his videos after i pointed out all FACTS on me breaking him off haha so another win for me come on yall bring your shit and and lets PARTY ALL INCHES ON ME LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> So my 61 did the buisness on PUEBLOPAK he started sending comments on my youtube vids as spam and now blocked me from posting on his videos after i pointed out all FACTS on me breaking him off haha so another win for me come on yall bring your shit and and lets PARTY ALL INCHES ON ME LOL


you no i don't lie you beat him with your 61 the kick back one all the other hops he won and that's no lie you have to kick all your cars back as you can see then you can be that guy like me but that 64 is a bunny hopper and d4l don't get down like that i got a 63 that i was going to build for your dad and a 64 for you but i might just build something for this 619 guy that needs to stfu lmao i beat him 3 times already but he looking for me again


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea i dnt care tbe other cars were watever the real shitvwas between my 61 and his caddy lol but ayy the 64 got to where it wss suppost be which was bumper lol but yee u guys do wat u do i need to sit back n watch for a bit noe lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena4life when the fuck did u beat me all bullshit aside u never beat me condone no homie don't lie I actually had a few descent cars I guess don't start lying now tell me what car I did n what car u did that u beat me please


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> no,no,no,hell no / I'll let this bitch sit on my face first :tongue:
> View attachment 576853
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:really tho'


Okay i wont lie, there is a girl who does my hair that is about this big.. and she likes the Hydro a whole lot.. But I cant deal with that 

size to save my life.. a couple of month's ago we where joking around and I told her I really want to save money up to Buy this 

glasshouse? and she said: IF SHE GIVE'S ME $100 DOLLARS and braid my hair? would I have sex with her and pretend I really want 

her? I;M LIKE $100 ? HMMMMM fuck it ahhhhight! I GOT YOU, i WILL MAKE IT GOOD TO YOU GIRL! (DADDY NEEDS ANOTHER 

GLASSHOUSE) WELL A COUPLE WEEKS LATER, WHEN i CALLED HER OVER TO DO MY HAIR? SHE PULLED OUT $100!

(WELL I CLOSED MY EYE'S AND PRETENDED SHE WAS PRETTY) i DID THINGS TO HER.. until I thought she was 

done! Later on she said that she regretted it, and it was not worth the money and she will never pay me again!:thumbsdown:

Im like: OH WELL, DONT TRIP, i AM NOT TRYING TO GET NO REPEAT'S ANYWAY.. :facepalm: THAT WAS NOT 

MY CUP OF TEA!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Okay i wont lie, there is a girl who does my hair that is about this big.. and she likes the Hydro a whole lot.. But I cant deal with that
> 
> size to save my life.. a couple of month's ago we where joking around and I told her I really want to save money up to Buy this
> 
> ...


She said the other bitch didn't know what she was do'n

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







this one right here said you'd pay to get her hair done and wife her she wants your hook up :naughty:







so you had to lower your standards once more when you should've beat her with an ugly stick and took the money :facepalm:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> I SAW YOUR 1/1 GRAND PRIX.. IT'S NICE. i LIKE THE CCE SET UP!


Tnx mane!..its just sumthing for the streets


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Lol! pure entertainment in here!

Good hop! lota nice cars

Hydros story was "lol" for real. haha

And "shorty" that Dre posted would get it...maybe the one w leg up too, shhh dont tell nobody!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

I know someone had some 1/18 diecast hoppers in here.....scored one off the bay in a lot ...tryin to get rid of it







Box is a lil messed up but its complete, parts still in plastic...hit me up if interested


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Its not a hopper, just 1/18 diecast


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> She said the other bitch didn't know what she was do'n
> View attachment 577121
> this one right here said you'd pay to get her hair done and wife her she wants your hook up :naughty:
> 
> ...


HELL NO HELL NO HELL NO OHHHHHH HELL NOE! THE GIRL THAT BRAID'S MY MY PEANUT HEAD, IS NOT AS JANKY UGLY AS THESE 

HOE'S.... NO DIS-RESPECT TO HER? BUT i RATHER DO WITHOUT $100 AND BE ALONE THAT HIT THAT OR ANY OF THESE OTHER GIRLS 

IN THESE PICTURES..... IM DONE WITH THE UGLY ASS HELL FEST!


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> I know someone had some 1/18 diecast hoppers in here.....scored one off the bay in a lot ...tryin to get rid of it
> View attachment 577253
> 
> Box is a lil messed up but its complete, parts still in plastic...hit me up if interested


How much


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Lol! pure entertainment in here!
> 
> Good hop! lota nice cars
> 
> ...


 Bravo that Booty reminds me of a few, 2 sho'nuff :boink:everyday & every night



 thats what it was ...



Hydrohype said:


> HELL NO HELL NO HELL NO OHHHHHH HELL NOE! THE GIRL THAT BRAID'S MY MY PEANUT HEAD, IS NOT AS JANKY UGLY AS THESE
> 
> HOE'S.... NO DIS-RESPECT TO HER? BUT i RATHER DO WITHOUT $100 AND BE ALONE THAT HIT THAT OR ANY OF THESE OTHER GIRLS
> 
> IN THESE PICTURES..... IM DONE WITH THE UGLY ASS HELL FEST!


 _*HYDRO THIS IS ANOTHER CASE WHEN KEEP'N IT REAL GO'S WRONG lol ...*_


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Bravo that Booty reminds me of a few, 2 sho'nuff :boink:everyday & every night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truth!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HEY MET THIS IS PROOF YOUR 61 GOT IN THAT ASS LOOK AT HIS NEW STYLE :roflmao:STR8 OUT THE COMICS THAT ***** ADAPTED


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THEE ANSWER 



 YOUNG GUNNER MET


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> HEY MET THIS IS PROOF YOUR 61 GOT IN THAT ASS LOOK AT HIS NEW STYLE :roflmao:STR8 OUT THE COMICS THAT ***** ADAPTED


 hahaha yeauuup i kno it we got a rematch n my 61 is comming 61/2 inches tall from the bottom.on the tire! Clearing a styrofoam cup meduim from any fast food place cabt fuck with me lol but yea thanks dre ill keep u guys posted on this shit im done with aall his cheerleaders tho.and im taking out this cat quartap4 with. A big ass pitbull


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

For quartap4 aka oj hydraulics !!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Heres some more







PULL UP wennietap4


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you kno u my boy rite don't fucc up and break down get u some gorilla glue,some jb weld or some of Sinicle's elf's :roflmao:just keep that shit together ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> you kno u my ***** boy rite don't fucc up and break down get u some gorilla glue,some jb weld or some of Sinicle's elf's :roflmao:just keep that shit together ...


LOL exactly i got everything to reinforce today and i got a caddy that is already painted im gnna bring wheels back and take off on the blue one too idk if u remember it the tandallac from my youtub videos it was a dancer


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> LOL exactly i got everything to reinforce today and i got a caddy that is already painted im gnna bring wheels back and take off on the blue one too idk if u remember it the tandallac from my youtub videos it was a dancer


nah I don't remember that one hey you came back to fast on a quote I just corrected it my bad I was talk'n to my lil brother so disregard that statement plus I'm bout to do a video of my shit ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

LopezCustoms said:


> For quartap4 aka oj hydraulics !!


Wut about me? I'm confused


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:h5: Its real finally got Certified Hpye in the air repeatedly :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Wut about me? I'm confused


 wrong person bro my fault i thought u had a relation with a dude named quartap4


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 578394
> View attachment 578395
> :h5: Its real finally got Certified Hpye in the air repeatedly :h5: :nicoderm:


 oooooooo shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet video video video!!!!!!! bring that mofo out glad to see u got her working! on a real note dre hard work pays off!!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I put it to the side for so long wonder'n wtf is wrong then my lock up wasn't releasing so I did what I had to do and now its hop'n ...


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

LopezCustoms said:


> wrong person bro my fault i thought u had a relation with a dude named quartap4


Na. I'm cobi fiberglassn savage from th that's build the 2 lava. The 2door n the 4dr one


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Im still trying to get a slo mo vid going! ..wud up Dre?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> THEE ANSWER
> 
> 
> 
> YOUNG GUNNER MET


man did d4l build that car?????????????????????????????


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> man did d4l build that car?????????????????????????????


Lol no HHH & lopezcustoms built that car


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Na. I'm cobi filberglassn savage from th that's build the 2 lava. The 2door n the 4dr one


Lol i feel like a lowkey dumbass LOL my fault hows the caddys comming anyways?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool I'm redoin tha rear half of the car


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Cool I'm redoin tha rear half of the car


Nice i look foward on seeing it bro u did some nice wlrk on the suspension


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

WHAD UP SUM BITCH'S ? DRE THAT SHIT LOOKS HELLA GOOD.. i LOVE THE 57! I C TARZAN STAYING BUSY TOO..


IT'S ALL GOOD UP IN HEAR FELLA'S...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Im still trying to get a slo mo vid going! ..wud up Dre?


gotcha sent to inbox :thumbsup:



LopezCustoms said:


> oooooooo shieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet video video video!!!!!!! bring that mofo out glad to see u got her working! on a real note dre hard work pays off!!!!


I got one come'n homie fucc up and used internet explorer instead of fire fox to late in the game to start over :facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> WHAD UP SUM BITCH'S ? DRE THAT SHIT LOOKS HELLA GOOD.. i LOVE THE 57! I C TARZAN STAYING BUSY TOO..
> 
> 
> IT'S ALL GOOD UP IN HEAR FELLA'S...


YEAH BRAH THANKS HOMIE I MIGHT STILL CUT THE NOMAD NOW THAT I KNOW HOW TO A-ARM BOUT TO HIT THE OG HOUSE UP ON THEM ARMS I NEVER GAVE UP JUST HAD TO FIGURE OUT WHAT I WAS DO'N WRONG FUCC'N VIDEO TAKE'N TO DAMN LONG TO UPLOAD SO I KNOW FOR SURE I'LL 2 READY FOR NEW YEARS THE 57 & 66 i PLAN ON HAVE'N DONE BY THE 10th :x: THEN THE REST OF THE MONTH FOR THE HOUSE :ninja:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

OJ Hydraulics said:


> Cool I'm redoin tha rear half of the car


you HAVE TO KICK THEM BACK WAY BACK LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

WELL WHILE THE OTHER ONE'S ARE STILL PROCESS'N I WENT TO FIRE FOX AFTER I CAME BACK FROM THE STORE 30 MINUTES LATER DAMN I BELIEVE I'M GONNA UNINSTALL THAT SHIT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

IT AIN'T OVER TIL THE FAT LADY SINGS :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Think ima just stick to static models...i finnally found a coat hanger (all mines are plastic). But i cant get the pelican knee bend right, Do i need to make a seperate coat hanger stilt frame? Or maybe a should try the cricket thigh bend? would that work better?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BRAVO said:


> Think ima just stick to static models...i finnally found a coat hanger (all mines are plastic). But i cant get the pelican knee bend right, Do i need to make a seperate coat hanger stilt frame? Or maybe a should try the cricket thigh bend? would that work better?


Post piks bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:dunno:x2 ^^^^^^ :dunno:
|||||||||||


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=MW8vz04sPmg


Love this video. mondo here it is your motivation on your 2 new diecast


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

TIGHT!



Dre1only said:


>


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


>


 Bless his little heart.. I started clappin in my living room! i would have gave him a trophy! lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Bless his little heart.. I started clappin in my living room! i would have gave him a trophy! lol


hell yeah at first I was like wtf then I started trip'n off his determination to stay on the bumper it trully was more then a kodac moment he was get'n inches stayed on the bumper the new king of the streets :worship:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> hell yeah at first I was like wtf then I started trip'n off his determination to stay on the bumper it trully was more then a kodac moment he was get'n inches stayed on the bumper the new king of the streets :worship:


AND THE WAY HE GOT BACK IN HIS CAR? and drove away was just too damm gangster for words to explane! truly he is the king! lol


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> AND THE WAY HE GOT BACK IN HIS CAR? and drove away was just too damm gangster for words to explane! truly he is the king! lol


that vid is cool as a bitch :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 580284


Do you have any idea? how bad I would eat miss Clause? she would be in that same position from now until 2013 and 1/2!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Do you have any idea? how bad I would eat miss Clause? she would be in that same position from now until 2013 and 1/2!


I think some times I'm a little to perverted,but you sir :facepalm: lol


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

LMFAOA I THOUGHT WE ARE SUPPOST YO SWING LOW LOWS NOT OUR DING DONGS GAHAHA


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> LMFAOA I THOUGHT WE ARE SUPPOST YO SWING LOW LOWS NOT OUR DING DONGS GAHAHA


hey its not my fault if Hydro wants to eat some strange from now until 2013 & a 1/2 all I did was post up pic,I don't know :dunno: where all that other shit came from :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HYDRO & THE HUNDRED DOLLAR TRICK






CLICK PIC !


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Dre1only said:


> hey its not my fault if Hydro wants to eat some strange from now until 2013 & a 1/2 all I did was post up pic,I don't know :dunno: where all that other shit came from :roflmao:


lmfao!!!! lets see some rides homiess


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pulled this one back out the box the other day was gonna make a quick hopper but decided to stick to the original plans for it so its go'n back in the box til next year needs a little body work knocked off the front and back spoilers got some plans for it blah,blah,blah .......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> hey its not my fault if Hydro wants to eat some strange from now until 2013 & a 1/2 all I did was post up pic,I don't know :dunno: where all that other shit came from :roflmao:


you guys started it.. lol






ANYWAY!
























FINISHED IT OFF TONIGHT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> you guys started it.. lol _" we're not responsible for how you feel " ain't it funny bout the way you feel shows on your face tho "_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_I can give it to you,but what you gonna do with it ? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Too Sexy for my Low Rider :nicoderm:_


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> _I can give it to you,but what you gonna do with it ? :thumbsup::thumbsup: Too Sexy for my Low Rider :nicoderm:_


I cant help it Dre. that picture was just to much for my FACE to resist. SHE WAS ASSHOLE BOOTY LICKING FINE ALL DAY!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

just noticed that you could have a lil bee thing go'n on with that one :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> just noticed that you could have a lil bee thing go'n on with that one :roflmao:


 I knew you was gonna say something about that Bee! I snapped the shot as soon as he landed on my car...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bet it was think'n this shit is sweet :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ALMOST THERE & HEADED THE PIT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 585174
> View attachment 585175
> View attachment 585176
> View attachment 585177
> ...


I love it Dre.. the lock up and the foil lines are beautiful, you dont see many six or five models as hoppers!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I see you dre got the 63 going to the wet today will post some pic


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I love it Dre.. the lock up and the foil lines are beautiful, you dont see many six or five models as hoppers!


 whats up Hydro I had a lot of shit bac in the days no one would think about hop'n that you can't even find now a days park lane's,montego's,pinto's,vega's,mercury's,69 cougar's,dart's,swinger's,challenger's,charger's,super fly grand prix,eldorado's,mustang's,gran torino's,truck & wagon's you know chevy was the main thang with cragers lol I was glad as fuck when the riviera's came out with the zena's wires we use to sit at the tables for hours,I made a 66 thunder bird nobody could fuck with ... flash back :roflmao:



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I see you dre got the 63 going to the wet today will post some pic


 I pulled up in front of your crib last nite seen you work'n on the lolo's but I had to go was out fuck'n with my bitch Puff so you kno ... Thanks Homies just about got her wraped up :biggrin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

heres a teaser


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

The mali i c u lopez r&r or bandit?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

R&R fave im converting it to.an 82' malibu tho


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

way behind with this on but making progress might bring her in as a premie,experimental decal that became permenent :h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

WELL? these things probably wont hit 3 inch's..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao: you got jokes


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

So I was trip'n this thread started 5-1-2012 with,
Met8to
Art2roll
Luxman 
Hoppingmaddness
Dink
15*03 CUSTOMS
Dre1only
PINK86REGAL
Bravo
bellboi863
Mlopes63
it's fucc'n funny you got some die hards in this BITCH from day one and believe me we tried to keep this thread alive we've built cleaner cars and even step up our game up and this ain't even a thread started by nare one of us Art whats up homie this is your thread that you wanted to keep going you don't hop,dance or post in here no more I'm sure you still do drive by's to see what we're do'n I'm not mad at you because I know its always business before for pleasure and you don't even post like that in your own build thread but if you don't post something in here for 2013 I'm gonna have to do a house call on you it could be anything goes flip get stuck or break a frame but I'm coming to your thread and when I leave I'll be back keep think'n your gonna keep ig'n us,you got 1 lolo 1 event its 1-1-2013,8 months later,DIE HARDS, Young Gunner aka Met8to,Hydro Hype aka Big Cricket and Dre 1 Only aka Slow Motion Vids where you at Art2 Roll






on a-arms its done for now servos later on down the line ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

swing that shit dre fresh video for 2013!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

LopezCustoms said:


> swing that shit dre fresh video for 2013!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Burnt the motor out LOL plus the wife gangsta me for the laptop so I'm on the cell fone this new years but ill post one tomorrow shit Hydro got about 10 new cars were you at with some new shit Met you ain't fool'n nobody you got something hot in yo traveling kit get it cracc'n up in here homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Okay I dunno why all the colors are all fucke daround in my ghetto as videos but here ya'll go, impala street, 61 radical, and regal ls all on the bumper.. regal and impala are well over 6"+


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Yea Mike you got to do something about a camera dogg... I like the LS and the 62,, we look forward to seeing that Cuttdog 

get completed too..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Big Money Texas


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

king of the streets is dead where all yall wanna be hoppers maphucc'a made them cricket hoppers and ran yall lil wanna be's off :roflmao:yo you scurrrr'd :bowrofl:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Who? I'll pull up. Even though your 66's lockup will SERVE any of my street cars... But then again the ass don't go back down does it? WOuld we be same class? All my street lockup cars ass ends come back down..


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

CLick here and click on first video you see.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/349.../515369241818387/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> king of the streets is dead where all yall wanna be hoppers maphucc'a made them cricket hoppers and ran yall lil wanna be's off :roflmao:yo you scurrrr'd :bowrofl:


 SCUERRD? SCUURRED? LOL SCUERRRD? HA HA HA HA yea okay... MAYBE JUST A LITTLE?

i WILL GET SOME VIDEO ACTION GOING BEFORE THE WEEKEND IS OVER... 

MIKE, i DID NOT SEE NO VIDEO FROM YOU EITHER..? DRE SAY HE GETTING LONELY IN THE PIT!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I tried taking some video footage this afternoon.. my 73 caprice failed really bad.. I dont know whats wrong? but the car has to 
be dismantled and trouble shot for problems and snag's.. it's to bad because it's a very good looking car... but it's a bad case 
of potato chip-idus ....










But the good new's is? my 65 impala works like a little gladiator! I guess i got some work to do later when I get back home?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Who? I'll pull up. Even though your 66's lockup will SERVE any of my street cars... But then again the ass don't go back down does it? WOuld we be same class? All my street lockup cars ass ends come back down..


NO MIKE I WASN'T TALK'N BOUT YOU YOU STAY ACTIVE BRAH STAY POST'N HOPPERS BUT IF YOU TRY'N TO C ME <img 




 DON'T KNOW IF YOU REMEMBER THIS THE BACK LOCKS UP BUT COMES BACK DOWN WHEN I HOP IT AND IS FAR AS THE SAME CLASS YOU WANNA HOP ON SOME PANCAKE SHIT OR JUST THE NOSE,I GOT 2 GLASS HOUSES I'M BOUT TO COME OUT WITH OR YOU CAN C GHETTO VET MY 1970 IMPALA AS EARLY AS TOMORROW AND TO THOSE THAT IT REALLY MAY CONCERNIS THOSE THAT WILL POST UP SOMETHING THEY STARTED AND AIN'T BEEN BACK TO HOP NO PROGRESS PICS NOTHING WANNA BE HOPPERS DEAD SPIRITS/DONT WASTE YO TIME ON THE WHOLE VIDEO /


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU CAN GET SOME OF THIS RIGHT AFTER CHURCH IF YOU WANT IT :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ON DEAD BATTERY'S


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Now thats what I'm talk'n bout Hydro nice work Homie,hop some'n any body else ?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr 317 ELCoPart 2 Gold Lac


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> Now thats what I'm talk'n bout Hydro nice work Homie,hop some'n any body else ?


 Thank's Dre,, Im like' n this guys Cadillac!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

he got some nice projects his garage is off the chain,I see you try'n to get it up in here thats whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> he got some nice projects his garage is off the chain,I see you try'n to get it up in here thats whats up :thumbsup:


the 73 is the first car I ever used a servo on.. Part of me wants to leave it alone, but I dont like the way it turned out... 

I redid the paint once! so I guess I am going to tare it down and redo the set up's .. Im going to clean up the front u-bar clearance 

and take off the rear end and trailing arms.. and combine Jevries power bar method with my hollowed out bridge/ubar for a smoother lay and better lock up!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking good looking good I got 2 glasshouses with baby lock ups I might pull them out they wet to I got this stuff that takes the paint off models cars in like 10 mins but it cost like 12 bucks


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

First hopper I built in a loooong time thanks to markie for hooking me up with the parts


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> he got some nice projects his garage is off the chain,I see you try'n to get it up in here thats whats up :thumbsup:


 big dre what it do my boy ??? You right he haves some nice cars doing nice inches we going have to bring him in are new club


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> First hopper I built in a loooong time thanks to markie for hooking me up with the parts


Man you know how bad I want 1 of you paint jobs I can give all the parts and car lol or car doing baby inches for a paint candy of course markie you still the homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pancho1969 said:


> First hopper I built in a loooong time thanks to markie for hooking me up with the parts


Oh shit look at Pancho I know you build yo ass off homie and your paints are clean as a bitch but tell me are you coming back with another one :dunno: :thumbsup::thumbsup: I'd like to see that in slow motion :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> the 73 is the first car I ever used a servo on.. Part of me wants to leave it alone, but I dont like the way it turned out...
> 
> I redid the paint once! so I guess I am going to tare it down and redo the set up's .. Im going to clean up the front u-bar clearance
> 
> and take off the rear end and trailing arms.. and combine Jevries power bar method with my hollowed out bridge/ubar for a smoother lay and better lock up!


:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lowridingmike said:


> Who? I'll pull up. Even though your 66's lockup will SERVE any of my street cars... But then again the ass don't go back down does it? WOuld we be same class? All my street lockup cars ass ends come back down..






don't trip I got a street car for you,and I'll tune it up for you if you feel offended in anyway :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> don't trip I got a street car for you,and I'll tune it up for you if you feel offended in anyway :roflmao:


Now THAT'S a REAL hopper. Lays tough with dem skirts plus its a 62 also correct? Loving it dre!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Just cause i aint posting dont mean i aint working...my latest hopper has over 2 feet of coathanger frame and suspension, powerwheel moter glued to the frame, and ive mastered the frog knee pose


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

post a pic bravo :yes: this the 2nd time you said some'n bout the knee bend pelican hopper with power wheel motor its time for pics that was so last year :banghead:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Goooooooooddd what you going to do with that?????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pancho1969 said:


> First hopper I built in a loooong time thanks to markie for hooking me up with the parts


THAT MOTHA FOCA IS WORKING GOOD... AND I AM LIKING THE CABLE COMING OUT OF THE LICENCE PLATE AREA,, THAT'S DOPE..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> Just cause i aint posting dont mean i aint working...my latest hopper has over 2 feet of coathanger frame and suspension, powerwheel moter glued to the frame, and ive mastered the frog knee pose


TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE, WITH THE FROG KNEE AND THE POWER WHEEL MOTOR!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

View attachment 591985
View attachment 591986
View attachment 591987
hey mike all my cars are cut to drop in the back but won't stay locked up when i start hit'n the front so thats what it is but they are street cars


Lowridingmike said:


> Now THAT'S a REAL hopper. Lays tough with dem skirts plus its a 62 also correct? Loving it dre!


only car that rear aint functional is school boy & ghetto vet I aint bought ghetto vet out yet


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> TEACH ME HOW TO DOUGIE, WITH THE FROG KNEE AND THE POWER WHEEL MOTOR!


ill have u clearing 44oz big gulps with ease


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

20013 1/18 HOPPER'S LET'S SEE DAT...........NO PUSSY BOY'S


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 champagne dreams


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

Who wants some god damn it


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BRAVO said:


> ill have u clearing 44oz big gulps with ease


okay:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Mr317 champagne dreams




damm this car is working good...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Mr317 champagne dreams


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> ON DEAD BATTERY'S


73 want's some more.. we made a few adjustments.. Now my lazy ass just has to clear some space for a some room to make a video!
Maybe I will take my switch box with the car over to moms? so i can use her kitchen table?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> post a pic bravo :yes: this the 2nd time you said some'n bout the knee bend pelican hopper with power wheel motor its time for pics that was so last year :banghead:


REAL SOON! my guy, this joint is hot. wheels kicked back into another zip code. My coat hanger skills are impeccable


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> REAL SOON! my guy, this joint is hot. wheels kicked back into another zip code. My coat hanger skills are impeccable


I know its gonna be some good shit ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> 73 want's some more.. we made a few adjustments.. Now my lazy ass just has to clear some space for a some room to make a video!
> Maybe I will take my switch box with the car over to moms? so i can use her kitchen table?


Big Hydro whats up homie how the hell are youbrah I went 6o pages into that thread and said fucc it couldn't do it :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I will find a pic of one of them windows for you Dre!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Super hot trey Hydro! Nice colors too


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama: Just watchin the show.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIKE DAT HYDRO I NEED 1


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> I will find a pic of one of them windows for you Dre!


what it do homie I see ya :thumbsup: **** boy wanna see us ya dig,so at this point maybe just not yet but I'm boutta tune something up for him before I go break his ass smooth off :twak:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> My young gunner will dog anything you bring, Met don't worry bout the detail,bring yo beasty ass 64 & smoke his ass :machinegun:
> 
> Hydro when your done with that Die Fast :guns: hopper I'll finish him off take it to the :ninja: shop and sale the rest for scraps :twak:
> 
> ...


here we go again :bowrofl:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

THANK'S EVERYBODY.. the 73 is the first car i ever tried a servo on. so i guess i will give it a potato chipper pass... and leave it alone 
because it's pretty? 
I just got an email from modelhouse that the windshield for my 67 caddy is on its way.. it's really a bubble wrap from a 65 caddy that I have to cut and make fit to my 67! we will see how that comes out in a little while..


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> THANK'S EVERYBODY.. the 73 is the first car i ever tried a servo on. so i guess i will give it a potato chipper pass... and leave it alone
> because it's pretty?
> I just got an email from modelhouse that the windshield for my 67 caddy is on its way.. it's really a bubble wrap from a 65 caddy that I have to cut and make fit to my 67! we will see how that comes out in a little while..


GOOD LUCK HOMIE :x:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

alrite with all this next king of street 2013 hop is in a month from now. street- includes rear end must ba able to lay stock height clean detailed ya follow me here rear wheels cant come off ground from hitting bumper to hard u bars suspension watever works for you no getting stuck no breaking (unless car can still hop) no flipping over 
radical- rearend can be kicked back nicely with details etc no cages no bars out the back just the kit bumper car must be complete painted etc no flipping no getting stuck no breaking as said ... progress piks can be posted videos must be ppsted the day of hop you have a 3 day margin tp post a video of car complete and hoppong if not your not entered.... it can be a new car or semi started car diesnt matter as long as it gets completed lol

so lets hav fun and may the first kings street n radical of 2013 show their best in a month!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IM IN LIL LOPEZ


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Put me in too


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

so far its 

1.lopezcustoms
2.bigmoneytexas
3.face108


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

All the Diego boys to


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

ok koo remeber we are hopping 1:25 scale plastic tho


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Aaaaal the daygo boys


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL LOPEZ HOW FOR BACK ON SREET CLASS AND ON RADICAL POST PIC THANK'S BRO


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

Koo. Gonna be good so far.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

you in art?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

radical hopper


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

street hopper


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOK MAN POST PIC OF A 1/25 STREET AND RAD........ NOT NO DAME REAL CAR THANK'S BRO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOK MAN POST PIC OF A 1/25 STREET AND RAD........ NOT NO DAME REAL CAR THANK'S BRO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Look man y don't u jus hop one of ur cars cuz I did call ur ass out bring somethin out


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

San Diego 619 said:


> Look man y don't u jus hop one of ur cars cuz I did call ur ass out bring somethin out[/QUOTE/]
> 
> EXACTLT


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

radical on the left (wheels kicked back) street on the right is that better LOL


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

here


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

NOW DON'T THAT MAKE SENSE LIGHTBUB THANK'S BRO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> NOW DON'T THAT MAKE SENSE LIGHTBUB THANK'S BRO


R me n u hoppin or what


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

sneak peaks(;


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Still contemplating ?
































it would be something you wouldn't understand bwhahahahahaahahaaaa ............


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

70D


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IM BACK:guns:Mr317 Wusup yall part1


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

got a video uploading right body wrong frame but yeah I'm try'n to get some shit cracc'n up in here really don't no if its worth building or saying I'm gonna show and then you got all them BUSTERS that aint gonna show I'll build something and if you don't show I'll just post it on your page until you come out of hiding lotta yall dudes be on buster status act'n like you gone come out and as soon as you see one of the main 3 post a video you get " SCARED " and won't post a video,no excuse without written consent say you coming and you don't show I'm on your head I need that trust me its going down 2013 so get your build right or tap out :finger: :finger: :finger: I got 4 builds that never got in the pit to be judge cause ****** got to  so if you ain't come'n like this atleast stay out this is your one and only " WARNING " shot will be fired we got heat in this BITCH !!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> IM BACK:guns:Mr317 Wusup yall part1


r u gnna hop me


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Dre, go to 3:40 of this video and you will see the window you was asking about!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAYGO 619 POST A HOPE BRO:drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

3:20 Gucci Mane Lemonade Spoof @MrGrind(as Coogi Mane) - Short Bus(Yella)by short334787,638 views HOP DAYGO


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Hey Dre, go to 3:40 of this video and you will see the window you was asking about!


Damn I'm glad I didn't take that bet I haven't seen one in so long I forgot what they look like I thought the window was smaller my brother would've got my cash,most appreciated Big Hydro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Taco Truuck







LOL:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> Mr317 Taco Truuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm coming Met 1 fo sho maybe 2 one in each class :yes: _Evil Twinn ..._


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

the LS "talk is cheap" gettn a redo (; show quality stlye


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I see you go'n there Met :drama:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Awww shet...we doing work up in here? Well i just graphed real pelican knee tendons to my coat hangers, on my karate kid kick back hopper. Ill be ready


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Dre1only said:


>


that's too cool.. MR317, nice work homie


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

thank's dig


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok to git this KING OF STREET'S HOP OFF RIGHT WE NEED SOME "JUDE'S" THAT'S NOT OR DON'T HOP LIKE LO SEID MUST BE ALL PAINT. BMF AND .INSIDE'S.. IF NOT WE NEED TO HAVE MOR THIN 2 CLASS.. AND HANGERS WELLCOM. EVER BODY DON'T HAVE MONEY FOR SERVOS ARE DON'T NO HOW TO INSTALL THIM.. WE SHUED HAVE HEAT'S 2 TO 3 CAR'S IN A HEAT WINER OUT OF DA 2 OR 3 GO TO NEXT ROUND POST AND LET ME NO WHAT YALL TINK... O YA NO HANGER'S OUT DA AZZ THANK'S BRO'S:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

sounds good to me heat by heat for every two cars and yea i didnt say bthey had to be servo lifted just for street must be in stock car style not kicked back hangars always allowed just not out the back of the car


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

8cutlass6 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=plcp&v=MW8vz04sPmg


Big tex went back to grab this cuz you were,ent around at the time watch and enjoy my nigg all 1:18 diecast


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAME DAYGO U DA MAN ON DAT 1/18 ***** I LIKE DAT BRO.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)

You no how the Southeast San Diego do it yea dat


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> sounds good to me heat by heat for every two cars and yea i didnt say bthey had to be servo lifted just for street must be in stock car style not kicked back hangars always allowed just not out the back of the car


Lmao y'all don't have to make rules for me not to hop I don't fuck with this bs me you and the rest no who the king of inches for my size cars are and daygo king of the big cars o bigr mike and them from sickside


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> Awww shet...we doing work up in here? Well i just graphed real pelican knee tendons to my coat hangers, on my karate kid kick back. hopper. Ill be ready


 u must be try ing hard to get your car to work or making lots and lots of jokes I hope its not jokes


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup sb ***** i no ugot sum clean shit com on bro stop tripin and get dem car's right and let's fun lLIL BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

AND HAVE FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yea this gonna b fun imma try to not make my shit flip


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

putting in a lil work


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

im new but i want to get in on this! when is the dead line! i need 2 paint my car! let know what i need 2 do.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

tavirus said:


> im new but i want to get in on this! when is the dead line! i need 2 paint my car! let know what i need 2 do.


whats up homie we got a hop off come'n up next month read the top part of page 83 Lopez Customs for the rules and be ready holla ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> putting in a lil work


whats up Bravo i c u


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> whats up Bravo i c u


One step forward...two steps back my guy


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

tavirus said:


> im new but i want to get in on this! when is the dead line! i need 2 paint my car! let know what i need 2 do.


Nice nice I like that can't wait to see it after the paint


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


>


 ok I see you but that shit do jk looking good can't wait to see it hop I have to still go to the wet but this mf work


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Rag


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP SB


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

wusup tavirus bro it's good to see a new hopper in her:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

i Failed


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DON'T FELL BAD BRO I BIN DEWIN DAT SAME SHIT ALL DAY:thumbsdown:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yall lucky yall can paint when it was warm it was raining :facepalm: it takes bout 10 minute for primer to dry wtf :dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP DRE:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I DONT NO IF I GONE:dunno: HOP DIS ONE


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 597467
> View attachment 597468
> I DONT NO IF I GONE:dunno: HOP DIS ONE


Y not hang that shit bro!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> i Failed


 a my boy I know how to get he paint off in 15 mins if you like but its 15 bucks you can do about 20 cars or more with one can


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WUSUP SB


 what it do?? I am just waiting on the sun to show its face so I can go to the wet I might have to cut me a few new cars


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

face108 said:


> Y not hang that shit bro!


 I know right


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I know right


Ill get sum chains under it paint it blue like the car and hang it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

face108 said:


> Ill get sum chains under it paint it blue like the car and hang it


 I will have one out soon on the u know


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> a my boy I know how to get he paint off in 15 mins if you like but its 15 bucks you can do about 20 cars or more with one can


Really? does it harm the plastic? this my first time bathing in purple stuff, it stripped a fair amount, but i didnt expect this long. im ready to try again on the paint


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

bout to pull something back off the shelf if this donk dont hurry up and strip


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WUSUP BRAVO I SEE U:thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Kicking the rear end back into another county


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WE NEED SOME JUDGE'S FOR DA HOP OFF


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK SB LOL :biggrin: NO HE BOOL DO


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

bravo get sum brake flud it's great for dat:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

TEXAS KING OF DA SLAB


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

first time airbrushing patterns mayne like 4-6 shades of blue on this lol but ill learn over the years


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

who's impala and i need to try my airbrush kit out but keep at it you can only get better


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> who's impala and i need to try my airbrush kit out but keep at it you can only get better


it dads 63 impala& yup i will in time i like how it came out tho now to leaf it


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD LIL BRO:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK NOW IT'S ON:wave:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 598321
> OK NOW IT'S ON:wave:


Got u a piston pump (johnson) i see


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YAMAN I WONT TO BE A BIG BOY 2:biggrin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

FACE U AT WORK


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yep got 1hr 30mins left i gottaa get to the drawing board


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

CALL ME WIN U CANuffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

bacc at it


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DON'T STOP GET GET DAME DRE DAT 57 IS HOT BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: UP UP ANWAY


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

THANKS FAM ITS TIME FOR ME TO COME OUT WITH SOMETHING NEW NOW, ITS NOT HIT EVERY TIME BUT THATS JUST MY TIMING BUT ITS HIT'N BETTA :thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

progress on the LS "talk is cheap"





































and its still a street car because it lays stock car height


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

im back out that swamp! Now lets hope i dont fucc it up this time


Damn yall steppn it up in here...looks like a good hop coming


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WHAT STRING ARE YALL USEING :dunno:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LINE:nicoderm: UP


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WHAT STRING ARE YALL USEING :dunno:


Hmu 317


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

GET OFF DA BULL SHIT FACE AND HELP A BRO OUT:wave:LOL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *BigMoneyTexas* 
_WHAT STRING ARE YALL USEING/////////// 
go to the hair supply store and buy the black weave thread :yes:_


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DRE HIT ME ON MY CELL


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> DRE HIT ME ON MY CELL


I double the hoppin hydro string


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

k homie


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

lol! this dude said get the yaki extensions! blond or brunette?


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*call me i will tell you*



BigMoneyTexas said:


> GET OFF DA BULL SHIT FACE AND HELP A BRO OUT:wave:LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*lmao*



BRAVO said:


> lol! this dude said get the yaki extensions! blond or brunette?


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Bout to lay some clear today...so far i aint fucced it up yet


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

my LS reppin where the progress at?


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

i want 2 be added. sychotik '64


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lil lopez bro dat ls lookin good man:thumbsup::thumbsup: ya tavirus dat rag holdin man:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lil lopez due you have to open up turnigy servo let me no it's a 1800a thank's


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> lil lopez due you have to open up turnigy servo let me no it's a 1800a thank's


yes you do in order to make it spin 360 degrees


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

thx


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> lol! this dude said get the yaki extensions! blond or brunette?


:facepalm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

tavirus said:


> i want 2 be added. sychotik '64
> View attachment 600169
> View attachment 600170
> View attachment 600171


lets go its on


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

01-11-2013, 03:42 PM #1641 
*LopezCustoms* 








Enthusiast Poster







  ​ Join Date Nov 2012
Location lancaster ca LUGK M.C.C
Car Club GoodTimes SoCal bike chpt
Posts 229


[h=2]







[/h] alrite with all this next king of street 2013 hop is in a month from now. street- includes rear end must ba able to lay stock height clean detailed ya follow me here rear wheels cant come off ground from hitting bumper to hard u bars suspension watever works for you no getting stuck no breaking (unless car can still hop) no flipping over 
radical- rearend can be kicked back nicely with details etc no cages no bars out the back just the kit bumper car must be complete painted etc no flipping no getting stuck no breaking as said ... progress piks can be posted videos must be ppsted the day of hop you have a 3 day margin tp post a video of car complete and hoppong if not your not entered.... it can be a new car or semi started car diesnt matter as long as it gets completed lol

so lets hav fun and may the first kings street n radical of 2013 show their best in a month! /////// so 2/11/13 is the actual date​


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

talk is cheap almost done


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

i have a rule that should be add to both the street and radical classes and that is no weights! people must show that their model have no weights in them or they will be disqualified from hopping.


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 598812
> View attachment 598815
> View attachment 598817
> View attachment 598821
> ...


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> 01-11-2013, 03:42 PM #1641
> *LopezCustoms*
> 
> 
> ...


i have a rule that should be add to both the street and radical classes and that is no weights! people must show that their model have no weights in them or they will be disqualified from hopping.



*z*


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

tavirus;16350281
said:


> i have a rule that should be add to both the street and radical classes and that is no weights! people must show that their model have no weights in them or they will be disqualified from hopping.
> 
> i also think there should be a voltage limit like
> 
> ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i agree to the fullest on these rules and regulations and are now added so when video is postef you must show your battery and setup


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

tavirus said:


> tavirus;16350281
> said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dat sound good lil lopez and da VOLTS SOUND GOOD TO TAVIRUS:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

no bravo that makes things ridiculously strict the rules are stated by me n tavirus add ons are gonna stay perminant they are the best ways to keep everyone in the same zone and not the sane exact setup get me?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

with all that being said we need atleast 3 judges or do a poll vote,you and I both fault ROBBED on the 1st hop and for dam sure I know you was cuz those was some funny lookin a-arms / u-bar bend'n all the way up in the fender well :facepalm: our we can take the elimination route with the cards stacked, you gotta be on your game


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LopezCustoms said:


> no bravo that makes things ridiculously strict the rules are stated by me n tavirus add ons are gonna stay perminant they are the best ways to keep everyone in the same zone and not the sane exact setup get me?


Thats my point, why make rules to resrict specific builders...I would just make a numbered poll vote

doesnt matter either way, all in fun


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

because none of the rules a aimed at specific builders the rules are just general rules based of real LRM rules


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin::thumbsup:uffin::boink::yes::cheesy::nicoderm::rofl::scrutinize:WUSUPER TO ALL :machinegun:BUT FUCK DAYGALS LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> Thats my point, why make rules to resrict specific builders...I would just make a numbered poll vote
> 
> doesnt matter either way, all in fun


 you know i am the king and that's why its so many rules lmao its funny my boy cause i drop more videos then ppl do on the hop off day


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> because none of the rules a aimed at specific builders the rules are just general rules based of real LRM rules


 stfu


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*tavirus stop making rules b4 i break you off lol jk*​


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> stfu


what ever you say mr. complains alot


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

king to you


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> king to you


yup YOUR KING CHIPPER LMFAO STILL CANT SEE MY 17INCHES OF BUNNY HOPPING ALL OVER YOUR SHOPPING CARTS


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> what ever you say mr. complains alot







whatever you say no 2cm on my shit just bumper


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yeaaa you still a CHIPPER SB ... you can never see me again if you tryed https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

that was not for you just having fun making shit stand up lets see who hates


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

MY 64 DOES THE SAME SHIT NOW WAT CHOPPER SB U CANT SEE MEhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR8o-qiJt60&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

you cant see me


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol you mean i can barely see u woth my 64 clowning ur chippers sitting 17 inches high yup feels good to be king of inches in plastic


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> you know i am the king and that's why its so many rules lmao its funny my boy cause i drop more videos then ppl do on the hop off day


Oh, I didnt know that bruh..Focus on quality as much as inches, and u'd be king brougham. 



LopezCustoms said:


> no bravo that makes things ridiculously strict the rules are stated by me n tavirus add ons are gonna stay perminant they are the best ways to keep everyone in the same zone and not the sane exact setup get me?


Just so im clear..Custom "1 off" suspension built to specific car, small hopping motor, full suspension, engine, interior, and all the other parts in the box, but a lil weight in the back & front to make it work right= gets the DQ.......Store bought "1 size fits all" frame and u bars or high ass spider front lock up, johnson motor, uncontrolable hop=get the W!


Oh ...well, all in fun anyways! Ive found a way to inject frog D.N.A. into my front bars


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

no because front suspension or u bar and ecen spider legs cannot be oversized they must be lift no higher than the back


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> Oh, I didnt know that bruh..Focus on quality as much as inches, and u'd be king brougham.
> 
> I like you so no disrespect but this is not called show cars ...model car show... who paints the best... none of that shit its called king of the streets hop off if you ride in rl life you know its all about the inches if you hopping for king of the streets you can pull up with .no paint guts not done and all that ask big john he will tell you and noweight if you say its like rl like who the ffuck don't use weight that why no 1 post video on the day cause this shit is a fucking joke
> 
> ...


aa


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I like you so no disrespect but this is not called show cars ...model car show... who paints the best... none of that shit its called king of the streets hop off if you ride in rl life you know its all about the inches if you hopping for king of the streets you can pull up with .no paint guts not done and all that ask big john he will tell you and noweight if you say its like rl like who the ffuck don't use weight that why no 1 post video on the day cause this shit is a fucking joke


These are model cars..i dont take this personal

When i see the title "king of the street hop off" ..the word STREET stands out to me. So i expect them to look like "cars", cars that could be on the STREET. That circus shit done came and went my guy. And i been lowRIDING real cars for 15 yrs, And it definitly about looks BEFORE inches ...Ill give u ur props on the inches tho
And ur right on the weight..every hopper ive ever seen is full of lead and weight (10-16 batteries)

I just like how every builder on here has there personal touch/style, no one should be limited


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*STILL WHAT WE GONNA DO ABOUT THE JUDGES,IF WE GONNA BE OPENING UP OUR BOX OF GOODIES AND ALLTHAT,THEN IF ANYBODY INTERESTED,I'M GONNA HAVE A AFTER HOP BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT,ONLY RULES NO FLIPS,NO STICKS IF YOUR SHIT BREAKS DOWN THATS IT !!!*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> These are model cars..i dont take this personal
> 
> When i see the title "king of the street hop off" ..the word STREET stands out to me. So i expect them to look like "cars", cars that could be on the STREET. That circus shit done came and went my guy. And i been lowRIDING real cars for 15 yrs, And it definitly about looks BEFORE inches ...Ill give u ur props on the inches tho
> And ur right on the weight..every hopper ive ever seen is full of lead and weight (10-16 batteries)
> ...


 *WOW leaves me to ask is this shit go'n down or down hill and fast ...*



Dre1only said:


> *STILL WHAT WE GONNA DO ABOUT THE JUDGES,IF WE GONNA BE OPENING UP OUR BOX OF GOODIES AND ALLTHAT,THEN IF ANYBODY INTERESTED,I'M GONNA HAVE A AFTER HOP BRING ANYTHING YOU WANT,ONLY RULES NO FLIPS,NO STICKS IF YOUR SHIT BREAKS DOWN THATS IT !!!*[/QUOTE,*Inhale,exhale with my smoke whats up fam ain't nobody really feel'n this new rule shit right,man like its been stated before all this shit is just for fun no one wins a damn thing Hydro Hype held the title for king of the streets go'n on a year with his wagon " skylight " now you wanna change up the game and get more strict about the rules I was wait'n for some else to speak up on this,me myself I personally don't give about who got what kinda shit in they car as long as it works,yall this is plastic remember this shit ain't suppose to hop so its alot of peeps that make it happen to the best of there ability and now your restrict'n there game and those that can't hang with the Big Doggz should stay on the porch squat'n and piss'n like a bitch,itz a big ass play ground out there Somebody gotta be the King so with all that been said let me say this ain't work'n right but I'm change'n up the game I got this shit new name BULLY catch up !!! *


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THIS ALL WE NEED SO GO GET ONE:biggrin:uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 602924
> THIS ALL WE NEED SO GO GET ONE:biggrin:uffin:


they won't do it ,they don't wanna see them rock'n on the bumper


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

rules aint changing dre they are meade to be fair and to be honest they are to the fairest because everyon knows if there were no rules we would have to do shopping carts then if we do shopping carts sb gonna say we stole his style same fgoes for anything else that pops up even in street ppl could run 12v batts to street cars flippn like how you suppose to win if your flippin and not catchn air? so who ever participates participates i not gonnna go beggn foos to come in this their choice they dnt show cuz of rules then thats on them im hoppin to these rules and hoppin to anything that needs to be layed out as rules because no matter how much you restrict me ill make sure my shit reaches bumper some how and now just by taking the easy way out no i earn my way to bumper since the begginning and it will stay like that for me shit if i have start using AA batterys like the homie tavirus then let it be ill do so much respect to TAVIRUSS on the bumper checkn on AA batterys like on a real one homie rules are to push those skills everyone has not to leave peoiple out or exclude em and you know that ev eryone should push their skills not just slap some easyass halfed assed hopper tohgether so ya no offense intended lugk fam but ill be at afterhop watching i dont think im swinging anything til my secret landau is done


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I feel no disrespect come'n from you Met you know me and go back not knock'n anyones style and I'm not really saying the rules are to strict but some might feel restricted yet listen to what you said you know what your do'n and so does tavirus and everybody else been do'n what there comfortable with, the suppose to be last hop was in oct.you just might be cuttin down the play'n field of comfort for some and they might not show, everybody thats been hop'n been do'n them,what I say'n the rules should've been stated from the start,fam some ppl been build'n since what nov. then the rules change 2 weeks before the actual hop jus my 2 cent no disrespect nor am I try'n to offend anyone but I would feel offended if you don't hop at the after hop new or old even the same car its all in fun this right here is a little more serious king of the streets,the after is just after see if popo turn it out :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

oh and the basket been band,thats why SB never came or was invited cause at the time no one was fuck'n do'n inches but him and no one was even try'n to build a car like his it was what to ugly what everybody said but he adjusted and he got some clean shit now look how long it took him go back or vision what his cars use to look like wow not so pretty right compared to now BIG difference right,it didn't hap'n over night right


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol i understamd fully dre ill try to swang after hop but depends if my motor holds up cuz my shit poatato chippin right now


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Met who are you to make rules aren't. You in the hop???? And stop making rules I don't need this to know I am king we all know who the rl king is and who hold the kos title and its not you met I have to ask could the kos even pull his car up that he won last time with?? And fuck your rules I got this 77 clean no basket just for you cry baby its called big fish just like the video man


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha because the person who made this THREAD LET ME TAKE CONTROL OF IT THATS WHY IM ACCEPTING OR DENYING RULES THAT ARE BEING OFFERED IF YOU DIDINT KNOW


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

dayuuuuuuum that shit is Dope :h5:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

and to be honest you CAN NEVER EVEN TOUCH THE REAL KING OF INCHES THIS 64 VERT CLOWNING YOU FOR THE REST OF YOUR HOPPING DAYS -- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

No but my boy dre made one and I know him and the rules so let's hop all this talking and sayong what u going to do is over let's hop I be out the paint in a few days you know I will be in the dale this weekend can we do a face to face met??? No baskets


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> No but my boy dre made one and I know him and the rules so let's hop all this talking and sayong what u going to do is over let's hop I be out the paint in a few days you know I will be in the dale this weekend can we do a face to face met??? No baskets


oh trust i would love to do a face to face but see now you catchn me wen my motors burnt out n all i gotbto hop is my LS which is a strictly street car


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

it was to cold to paint 46 degrees orange peels for real need to sand and paint inside ... got one more to paint :yes:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

jus got my motors


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 603037
> View attachment 603039
> it was to cold to paint 46 degrees orange peels for real need to sand and paint inside ... got one more to paint :yes:


 big dre make a oven bro its better than sun trust me I might not paint to many cars but when I do you know my shit is wet


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

i want to build a show car model hopper like that. full detail and all i might try it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> big dre make a oven bro its better than sun trust me I might paint to many cars but when I do you know my shit is wet


I gotta do something SB this shit ain't funny weather changing from bad to worst :dunno:



tavirus said:


> i want to build a show car model hopper like that. full detail and all i might try it


 ain't nothin to it,its only plastic 

What is it gonna happen SB & MET hop'n one on one :wow::rant::wow: :buttkick: titles for the right to talk shit is on the line with a video :inout: :fool2: not the you can't see me hop off of the century


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> I feel no disrespect come'n from you Met you know me and go back not knock'n anyones style and I'm not really saying the rules are to strict but some might feel restricted yet listen to what you said you know what your do'n and so does tavirus and everybody else been do'n what there comfortable with, the suppose to be last hop was in oct.you just might be cuttin down the play'n field of comfort for some and they might not show, *everybody thats been hop'n been do'n them,what I say'n the rules should've been stated from the start,fam some ppl been build'n since what nov. then the rules change 2 weeks before the actual hop* jus my 2 cent no disrespect nor am I try'n to offend anyone but I would feel offended if you don't hop at the after hop new or old even the same car its all in fun this right here is a little more serious king of the streets,the after is just after see if popo turn it out :roflmao:


Dis church dre...I dont care about the win, as long as its entertaining. Why add rules n politics at the last min? No mention of judges and judging what and how.. U only winning a pat on the back anyways. 
Thats my last 2cent ,i dont wanna make less fun for anyone else


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK BRAVO DATS SOUND GOOD.. BUT NO BRAKEIN OR GETIN STUCK OR FLIPIN OVER BUT WE CAN JUDGE ON DETELL FROM BUMPER TO BUMPER TOP TO BOTTUMuffin:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

The after hop should b a everything go if u flip o well


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

i like the way that sounds! i want 2 bring out my 64 with the primer on it and flip that shit until i break the roof off. why not have a anything goes hop and show off! u no! push your shit to the limit! i know i will.:guns::thumbsup: i mean the after hop


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

hell yes dat' sound good :thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

well im.steppn out.


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

LopezCustoms said:


> well im.steppn out.


Naw lopez bring it thru bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

*fuck it,it ain't no rules, after hop anything goes*


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

face108 said:


> Naw lopez bring it thru bro


naa its koo im out ill be seein u guys im takin off of LIL


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

what you go'n up top no more lil 4 u


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

all power of 7.2 volts no weight


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WERE ARE WE HOPPIN AT LA OR TX WERE.. LET ME NO SO I CAN MOVE OUT:biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

LopezCustoms said:


> all power of 7.2 volts no weight


But them back wheels left the ground...thats a DQ! haha, just fuccn w ya. Super hot car, good to see ya posting


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YES WHAT HE SEAID:biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> WERE ARE WE HOPPIN AT LA OR TX WERE.. LET ME NO SO I CAN MOVE OUT:biggrin:


La bro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK DAT'S WUSUP FACEuffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol bravo my monte made a switch over its a radical imma bust a street elco.back.out again i got couple days it will be done lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 load up mash out


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

ok its back on wasn't gonna do shit but I'm wit it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

and I bet I'll be on deck













yeah I'll be ready monday :uh:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DRE DAT LOOK GOOD U HOPPIN DA 75:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

yep_ started not to hop at all just be a spectator and just doit big at the after hop but I'm in there :wave:_


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

IF U ARE HOPPIN SING IN SO WE CAN KNOW WHAT'S GOWIN ON THANK'S:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SING IN AND PUT YOUR CAR CLUB OR IF U ARE SOLO THANK'S:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SIGN IN MAN NO SLEEP LOL:420:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

ILL BE THERE I STOP IN EL PASO:nicoderm::yes:uffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol are u really headed to LA


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

i want a 59 sooooooooooooooooooooooo bad!!:biggrin::tears:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WHAT YOU SAN U WONT BI A 59 LOL:nicoderm:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

*time 2 hop*







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKSeB2ZxNA
[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECTr6AJpUXk&feature=youtu.be

[/URL]


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THIS ONE:no:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubTvCntSVlI


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIj1kXy_fvc&feature=youtu.behttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgaks7_Hf0A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*nice 63*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thx!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

x2:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clean builds tavirus :thumbsup:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> x2:thumbsup:


thx


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

pancho1969 said:


> Clean builds tavirus :thumbsup:


thx


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

That trey looks fuckn clean homie!!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

You going to the after hop


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> You going to the after hop


yep!!


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> That trey looks fuckn clean homie!!!


thx


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Tavirus, you do some clean work bro!! Looks great!!


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

Tonioseven said:


> Tavirus, you do some clean work bro!! Looks great!!


thx!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

air bag al lol j/k this is were I'm actually at :facepalm:but shitits crunch time :thumbsup: ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:dunno: WHAT TIME WE HOPPINuffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Lets get it started yall been wait'n all this time shit hop some'n I'll be with this and a couple more its on all day in this bitch 
LUGK Bumper Check'n & my Bumper Check'n Homies shut this shit down ...




this is the before shot ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

we hop now lol im at school


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL U DIDIN BREING ONE TO SCHOOL LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

lol Met Hop that Bitch in the cafeteria  get them grades tho :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of Its on 2/11/13


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

"Im gone get chew" getting ready for film debut


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of its on Part 2 2/11/13


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:







Mr317 Hop of its on part3 2/11/13


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of its on part3 2/11/13


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:finger:Mr 317 ELCo


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WERE YALL AT COME ON LETS GET IT ON:drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

WERE YALL AT COME ON LETS GET IT ON":drama:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

POST NEW HOPS LIKE TODAY:yes:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:naughty:Mr317 Hop of its on part5 2/11/13


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of its on part 2/11/13 PART4 uffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

all i got http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Tn9EtrY9Y


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL ***** U FULL OF SUPER SHIT:twak:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SOME BODY POST A VID AND STOP BEING PUSSY ASS :chuck:hno:HOPPER'S DONT TALK A BOUT IT:rant: FUCKER BE A BOUT IT :finger:HOP OR HIDE *****'S:yessad::guns:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIL ***** U FULL OF SUPER SHIT:twak:


nope i did this after video cuz it pissed me off


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*lol*



BigMoneyTexas said:


> SOME BODY POST A VID AND STOP BEING PUSSY ASS :chuck:hno:HOPPER'S DONT TALK A BOUT IT:rant: FUCKER BE A BOUT IT :finger:HOP OR HIDE *****'S:yessad::guns:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

sorry im late my internet acting like and ass! f-it im going 4 it prime out aa hopper and all if i can get my damn internet 2 work! firefox acting fool! f-it!! enjoy!!:uh::guns::banghead:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgaks7_Hf0A&lc=nknjzCsP9VkuRQs9qxn9weZAny-PRb0uv2OyphmmHTU


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubTvCntSVlI

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TohU74DBvEY
[/URL]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKSeB2ZxNA


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

looks like you scuured Young Gunner lol ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

tavirus said:


> sorry im late my internet acting like and ass! f-it im going 4 it prime out aa hopper and all if i can get my damn internet 2 work! firefox acting fool! f-it!! enjoy!!:uh::guns::banghead:


its the weather especially down this way I'm in va.:dunno: but mines pissed me off so I get it on tomorrow :facepalm:my new shit ...


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> nope i did this after video cuz it pissed me off


what happen!? what is about blue cars! shit me and u both had bad luck with blue cars in the last few weeks


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> its the weather especially down this way I'm in va.:dunno: but mines pissed me off so I get it on tomorrow :facepalm:my new shit ...


yeah its raining down here and firefox want pickup at all! but f-it im posting my shit anyway! plus i posted some of my video the other day so i hope everyone seen it!


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 i posted hope u can see them:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

tavirus said:


> what happen!? what is about blue cars! shit me a u both had bad luck with blue cars in the last few weeks


i got mad lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr317 Hop of it on part6 2/11/13


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> i got mad lol


u will rebuild and come back harder like aways:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yuup time for the maliboo to come out n play


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

*damn it im hoppin by any means necessary
*':thumbsup::banghead::fool2::inout::finger:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECTr6AJpUXk


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I felt it would turn out like this Time to set stage one of my plan into effect


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

my bad I wasn't ready but if anybody wanna hop hit me up :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

MR317 just killed the comp...that gold cadi get my K.O.T.S. radical vote!! Dre's 66 for street!!


I didnt see nobody filming their battery or the "show how ur car was built" rule lol!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

thats why I think this shit flopped :facepalm:wanna see my shit come on over and bring your cars,look'n at my shit is like date'n 1 of my hookers - pay me :guns:I'm gonna have the glass house ready soon


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yall ****** stop postin pix and post vids:yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you kno I ain't finished ....


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

catch me at crenshaw today with these two street cars "blue magic 63" & "street certified"


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LOOKIN GOOD LO:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

BRAVO said:


> MR317 just killed the comp...that gold cadi get my K.O.T.S. radical vote!! Dre's 66 for street!!
> 
> 
> I didnt see nobody filming their battery or the "show how ur car was built" rule lol!


 i did


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Introducing....."Im gone get chew"


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

MIGHT GET GOT LOL:yes::biggrin:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Ready to hopp


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

BRAVO said:


> Introducing....."Im gone get chew"


man this moves nice, hops just like a 1:1


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

b_moneystyles said:


> man this moves nice, hops just like a 1:1


X2, most realistic hoppers ive seen..great job:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Introducing....."Im gone get chew"


 :thumbsup::thumbsup: look'n good Bravo,I guess its a betta late than never event,I see you didn't wanna display your hook up either lol ...

Still wait'n too see your impeccable 2 ft. hopper :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Dre1only said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: look'n good Bravo,I guess its a betta late than never event,I see you didn't wanna display your hook up either lol ...
> 
> Still wait'n too see your impeccable 2 ft. hopper :dunno:


Im slow, but i show ,my guy...damn, i forgot the new "show how ur car was built" rule...guess i loose lol!

far as the "big gulp" hopper...well i was in the everglades hunting endangered pelicans for there thigh tendons to finish the build. Then P.E.T.A. rolled up on me. So may have to go to court, I cant post pics now, i dont want to further incriminate myself.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BRAVO said:


> Im slow, but i show ,my guy...damn, i forgot the new "show how ur car was built" rule...guess i loose lol!
> 
> far as the "big gulp" hopper...well i was in the everglades hunting endangered pelicans for there thigh tendons to finish the build. Then P.E.T.A. rolled up on me. So may have to go to court, I cant post pics now, i dont want to further incriminate myself.


yeah I know right livin in amongst confidential informants you don't want that top secret shit being leaked out :roflmao: but damn all the way to the everglades,shit I could've got'em on the low at the blacc market joint for you tho :dunno: lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*can we hop now*


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Fucc it,if your hop'n or not and you know it post your shit :roflmao: ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

b_moneystyles said:


> man this moves nice, hops just like a 1:1





COAST2COAST said:


> X2, most realistic hoppers ive seen..great job:thumbsup:


Really appreciate the words...couple lil issues w it, but it works. More vids coming


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> *WOW leaves me to ask is this shit go'n down or down hill and fast ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 603037
> View attachment 603039
> it was to cold to paint 46 degrees orange peels for real need to sand and paint inside ... got one more to paint :yes:



side window...dope..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

tavirus said:


> View attachment 605753
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKSeB2ZxNA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECTr6AJpUXk&feature=youtu.be


crazy clean.. it's hard to miss the chrome on the skirts and the 58-59 mirrors! I cant watch the video because yall will have me lookin at this shit all day!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > *WOW leaves me to ask is this shit go'n down or down hill and fast ...*
> ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Hydrohype said:
> 
> 
> > Had to go down to San Diego with something :dunno: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1only said:
> 
> 
> > WHEN U COMMIN TO SAN DIEGO N I'LL ASK FOR THAT DAY OFF TO DEMOLISH U DRE1 JUS SAY WHEN ILL HAVE LIKE 8 CARS READY NO 11 CARS IM LYIN REAL TALK N I'LL SEEN OMEBODY SHOCKED U WAS HOPPIN A TRUCK WELL IM READY TO HOP THAT LIKE NOW MY ***** BEFORE U COME TO SD I KNOW THATS THE HIGHEST THING U GOT AND IMMA SKY THAT LIL SHIT BY TIRES HOMEBOY IM BAAAAAAACK....N BIG MONEY TEXAS CAN I GET A HOP IS GOT A NEW CHEVY FOR YOU
> ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

O wow u got 2000 really 2000 u do look like a joke I wonder how long it took u to make that I got all new cars homie u got it no 1:18 no baskets lets go ***** n u say u won me ***** please I'm waiting for ur truck u named the bully well what I got is the BULLY BEAT DOWN car now lets hop crybaby nhow u gonna talk big shit n act like u ready but yet when I call u out u say u don't feel like building right now some straight lame shit right there if u win gonna hop or even build keep ur mouth shut ***** ... U dumb as a bag of rocks


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> O wow u got 2000 really 2000 u do look like a joke I wonder how long it took u to make that I got all new cars homie u got it no 1:18 no baskets lets go ***** n u say u won me ***** please I'm waiting for ur truck u named the bully well what I got is the BULLY BEAT DOWN car now lets hop crybaby nhow u gonna talk big shit n act like u ready but yet when I call u out u say u don't feel like building right now some straight lame shit right there if u win gonna hop or even build keep ur mouth shut ***** ... U dumb as a bag of rocks


THE TRUCC ***** PLEASE YOU AIN'T SEEN NOTH'N YET ...

YOUR SHIT WORK GOOD AS A BITCH BUT IT AIN'T GET'N THE INCHES, BULLY IS GET'N INCHES,NOW YOU SAY YOU READY :roflmao:AND YOU STILL AIN'T FADED MY BONNEVILLE " SCHOOL BOY TURNT UP " SO WHILE YOUR OVER THERE GRIT'N YOUR TEETH AND GRIND'N THEM DOWN CLOWN YOU STILL AIN'T MADE A RECOVERY FROM THE LAST 2 BEAT DOWNS,OK MR.U.TALK 2 MUCH,POST SOMETHING UP THAT'LL MAKE ME FEEL YOUR EVEN WORTHY OF A HOP & QUIT YOUR SNIBBLING AND WHINNING LIL BOY :inout:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

" *LOS UNDER GROUD KINGS "
GET'N IT IN ...
AT THE SHOW " ART2ROLL'S 63 IMPALA "
*


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> THE TRUCC ***** PLEASE YOU AIN'T SEEN NOTH'N YET ...
> 
> YOUR SHIT WORK GOOD AS A BITCH BUT IT AIN'T GET'N THE INCHES, BULLY IS GET'N INCHES,NOW YOU SAY YOU READY :roflmao:AND YOU STILL AIN'T FADED MY BONNEVILLE " SCHOOL BOY TURNT UP " SO WHILE YOUR OVER THERE GRIT'N YOUR TEETH AND GRIND'N THEM DOWN CLOWN YOU STILL AIN'T MADE A RECOVERY FROM THE LAST 2 BEAT DOWNS,OK MR.U.TALK 2 MUCH,POST SOMETHING UP THAT'LL MAKE ME FEEL YOUR EVEN WORTHY OF A HOP & QUIT YOUR SNIBBLING AND WHINNING LIL BOY :inout:


My 2003 lincoln limo got inches believe that bring it


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well everybody I have a car ready for any and everybody and is ready today tomorrow now


----------



## KingSw1$h (Sep 25, 2012)

:twak: :twak: :inout:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

That's what I thought


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


San Diego 619 said:


> Is that enough inches for u dre1 now pullup ur truck goof troop


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you still work'n with feel'ns :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:what kinda rims you got on that limo 22's :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: you still work'n with feel'ns :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:what kinda rims you got on that limo 22's :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Look again muthafucka I'm done argue with you u can't even buy a hop


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Now hey everybody do those look like 22s


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Fuck It my last resort ill go hop dena u big lame


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Look again muthafucka I'm done argue with you u can't even buy a hop


the mini school bus aka limo,no,no more like the Magic School Bus











San Diego 619 said:


> Now hey everybody do those look like 22s


not no more throw some D'z on it lol



San Diego 619 said:


> Fuck It my last resort ill go hop dena u big lame


 :nono: san diego you still work'n with feeln's


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Damn right the magic bus now again it's pretty obvious u don't wanna hop against me u been dodgin me n jus all bark n no bite u can chalk that u


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Damn right the magic bus now again it's pretty obvious u don't wanna hop against me u been dodgin me n jus all bark n no bite u can chalk that up as a loss homie u stay running from my truck I posted a clear video of my Lincoln workin back to back to back to back on the bumper n u pulled out nothing u a weenie I'm done hoppin with you u scary ass ***** 
San Diego 619 took that win lol Daygo did it again


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

shout out to the Family.. It's all good in the UNDERGROUND!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> shout out to the Family.. It's all good in the UNDERGROUND!


 YOUR DAMN RIGHT,WHAT HYDRO :thumbsup:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can I get a hop somebody fuck it ugk somebody can I get a hop and my new 76 caprice will be in next week common for somebody


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Damn right the magic bus now again it's pretty obvious u don't wanna hop against me u been dodgin me n jus all bark n no bite u can chalk that up as a loss homie u stay running from my truck I posted a clear video of my Lincoln workin back to back to back to back on the bumper n u pulled out nothing u a weenie I'm done hoppin with you u scary ass *****
> San Diego 619 took that win lol Daygo did it again


 619 YOUR STILL WORK'N WITH FEEL'NS :banghead:,PUT THAT PIECE OF SHIT UP :guns:YOU GOT MADD CUZ I STOMPED :twak: YO ASS WITH A TRUCC AND :rant: YOU TALKED ALL KIND OF SHIT :tears:,THEN YOU COME OUT WITH A LIMO AND CALL ME A LAME :nono: WAIT YOUR TURN,DON'T SALE THAT PIECE OF SHIT I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU " HOLD YOUR BREATH " ***** :yes: YOU FUCC'N LOOSER :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: WHY IS HE THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS HE WON A HOP THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN,THIS ***** MAKES A CAR VIDEOS THEN CALLS YOU OUT,GET IN LINE FOOL







AND BUY A






DUMMY


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

He called out the whole lugk dammmmmmmm like that 619??? Lugk where y'all at I know y'all not going for that right met lmao


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

I GOT ONE IT LAY & PLAY LOL:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Dre1only said:


>


It's working.. Like that Marvin too..


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Looks like Glasshouse is the new whip


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YA YALL STARTED SOME SHIT WHIT DEM HOPPERS:thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> It's working.. Like that Marvin too..


 thanks Hydro that one is gonna be on A-arms tho,looks like glass house season to me Mr.317 :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> He called out the whole lugk dammmmmmmm like that 619??? Lugk where y'all at I know y'all not going for that right met lmao


:roflmao:he don't really want it like that,he's bi/polar he knows not what he says :roflmao:Met ?


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

DAT'S RIGHT DRE THANK'S TO YOU AN BRAVO ..MY 76 WELL BE OUT IN A LIL NEED TO GET MY TV's RIGHTuffin:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

This 58 hopper has been legally THRASHED so at any point it should have never been repainted or rebuilt not even for practice purposes but I got bored and wanted to spray some thing so this is it,so plz ignore all flaws you see in it, its only gonna break off a couple of people and lay around here until some one else wants to try me :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

time for a redo before:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

after yup its an LS too


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Before






and After


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> He called out the whole lugk dammmmmmmm like that 619??? Lugk where y'all at I know y'all not going for that right met lmao


Absolutely dena n still havent got a reply from anybody as u can c my new 76 caprice will be here tomorrow im bloodin it out but yeah i did that and no bi polar her dre1 i been callin u out and again yet no response lugk called them out n yet no response that's a good sign right dena n dre1 hurryup my limo jus went higher lastnight ay dena this limo is stuuupid real shit hops fast and gotta catch the licks too crazy smackin the bumper and yes we got tvs in the back ***** 25 person passenger lol thats all u need ***** all u need *****.....i got limo ***** wanna watch some tv dvd *****


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> 619 YOUR STILL WORK'N WITH FEEL'NS :banghead:,PUT THAT PIECE OF SHIT UP :guns:YOU GOT MADD CUZ I STOMPED :twak: YO ASS WITH A TRUCC AND :rant: YOU TALKED ALL KIND OF SHIT :tears:,THEN YOU COME OUT WITH A LIMO AND CALL ME A LAME :nono: WAIT YOUR TURN,DON'T SALE THAT PIECE OF SHIT I GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU " HOLD YOUR BREATH " ***** :yes: YOU FUCC'N LOOSER :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: WHY IS HE THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS HE WON A HOP THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN,THIS ***** MAKES A CAR VIDEOS THEN CALLS YOU OUT,GET IN LINE FOOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So u say im still workin with feelings ***** please these are model cars ya big dummy really maybe u take this shit waaay to serious to say somethin like that so im still workin with feelings but uet im still waiting and dre1 u r still tuckin yo tail my caprice will be a monster right out the box candy red with patterns and all gold everything like tyga


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

[video]







[/video]


Dre1only said:


> Before
> View attachment 613926
> and After
> View attachment 613924
> View attachment 613925


And again lets do this


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Even though your car is ugly and my trey is pretty clean bring it dena watch and see what he says or if the ***** even says ne thing all om doing is askin for a damn hop whats so hard about pullon a car up what do people gotta do around here to get a hop


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Even though your car is ugly and my trey is pretty clean bring it dena watch and see what he says or if the ***** even says ne thing all om doing is askin for a damn hop whats so hard about pullon a car up what do people gotta do around here to get a hop


buy a






and wait your turn :dunno:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Even though your car is ugly and my trey is pretty clean bring it dena watch and see what he says or if the ***** even says ne thing all om doing is askin for a damn hop whats so hard about pullon a car up what do people gotta do around here to get a hop


 oh yeah go buy a camera so we can C how pretty your car really is,cuzz from here it looks like shit my picture 


and your picture 



and you make how much money a day :nosad: ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

oh dont trip im commin along with somthing hot none of you even kno i just been caught up in 3 customer cars and i got 2 nore commin thats bout $700 in my pocket so you kno wassup


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> oh dont trip im commin along with somthing hot none of you even kno i just been caught up in 3 customer cars and i got 2 nore commin thats bout $700 in my pocket so you kno wassup


 Thats right Young Gunner money over bullshit keep get'n it homie :thumbsup: I'm wait'n on that glass house :yes: really tho,619 you got 1 right now with the limo but I got you 3 to 1 tho lol just make sure you keep that limo I'm coming for the that one to homie ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Those werent my pics trust me i jus bought a new 369 dollar fone all hd and high quality shit homie Believe that watch this pic jus for you


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> oh yeah go buy a camera so we can C how pretty your car really is,cuzz from here it looks like shit my picture
> 
> 
> and your picture
> ...


This much is that clear enough for you


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

clean street car type shit that lays too!!







3 1/2 tuck LS clip







top patterns! pearls







GOT TUCK?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Just gonna leave this here... Oh and that elco is raw met!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> Just gonna leave this here... Oh and that elco is raw met!
> View attachment 615474


Looks like its folding


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Whoever got some new clean shit commin out is getting pulled up on with my 76 caprice gimme one week i dont build my cars in 1 day and it will have a real paint job no junk with full interior and a full motor under the hood like my 61 and my lincoln be ready it will be a candy paint and new daytons. Lopez customs u coo but i gotta pullup on the luxco jus a friendly hop


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lowridingmike said:


> Just gonna leave this here... Oh and that elco is raw met!
> View attachment 615474


Do u got this car or u jus postin it if u got it u gettin pulled up on too
Bigmoneytexas u my first victim jus because i want that 58 u commin out with dre1 u automatically gettin served since im still waiting on a hop with my lincoln i went higher it hit the bumper 4 times and i left it alone now i need a clean car u got not that 58 a normal plastic car.i got new everything over here


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I also got a new 61 rag comming out and a diecast 64 street car nothin crazy jus bangin the bumper haaard and loud


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Do u got this car or u jus postin it if u got it u gettin pulled up on too
> Bigmoneytexas u my first victim jus because i want that 58 u commin out with dre1 u automatically gettin served since im still waiting on a hop with my lincoln i went higher it hit the bumper 4 times and i left it alone now i need a clean car u got not that 58 a normal plastic car.i got new everything over here


 Don't trip 619 I know your trigga finger is itch'n I'm bout to order up some new shit as far as your glass house is concerned I got 2 in the shop wait'n to make a de'vue been kinda busy lately but you can get a fade my boy,and as far as my ***** Big Money Texas is concerned you can hop against me he ain't hop'n no more he's just build'n ...


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Yall already know what i do w that up and down shit...

Bout to squat on some staggereds 6"s and stunt on yall...while the lolows are at the garage getting powered up


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HAY BRAVO:nicoderm:






:nicoderm:






:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au7p0LYkpRQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player street shit!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

I see u BigMoney, good work, killn em w them floating skirts....U know im slow, but gimme a couple of days, i show yall how MidWest do it, at least how I do it!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

after this az bike run i have not been feeling good been in the bed the last few days but i am getting over it I will be in the lab soon but met this and sd this is one of them cars i need to get back on 



 can you say inches lmao


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

no picture shows up?


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I got a car for that dena


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

My luxury sport is next


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

I got a ls to needs front seats lmao but it works


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok met I seen it on my lab top just not on my phone or pad


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> Don't trip 619 I know your trigga finger is itch'n I'm bout to order up some new shit as far as your glass house is concerned I got 2 in the shop wait'n to make a de'vue been kinda busy lately but you can get a fade my boy,and as far as my ***** Big Money Texas is concerned you can hop against me he ain't hop'n no more he's just build'n ...


That's wussup i ordered 5 servos too one for my limo one for my 76 one for my 1:18 61 rag one for my 64 streetcar and my 63 diecast itz going down paint im gettin tomorrow candy red for my glasshouse and 2 piece rims for it too im commin correct yall


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> I got a ls to needs front seats lmao but it works


Dena hows that clean ass 59 u got my 76 came with a trailer to imma build a lifted suburban too on big ass tires to pull this heavy ass caprice lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*i have a few of them band new i might do one soon but i want to see your ls*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

met i don't know where your page is so i will just post here my Ls is out the paint are you ready for a hop???


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

all i hav is my elco LS street car any ways my LS monte is stripping from paint in pirple power


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*ok sure met pull out whatever you got*

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:






LopezCustoms said:


> all i hav is my elco LS street car any ways my LS monte is stripping from paint in pirple power


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


just like u pulln out the same old chippin cars i beem broke off come with somthing new somthing thats an actual challenge. non of the u bar is as long as my bikes handlebars LMFAO LUGK run this hop shit


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

i see:nicoderm: u sb lookin good bro


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

2/11/13 KING OF DA STREETS:wave:


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=au7p0LYkpRQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player street shit!


u back!! clean ass shit!!


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

guess who back! BLUE RAIN '61. just have 2 finish out the interior! but she ready 4 the street class soon! 4 AA battery street class hopper.


----------



## tavirus (Jan 19, 2013)

LopezCustoms said:


> clean street car type shit that lays too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 u hell marco!! good shit


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Im jus sayin


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Im jus sayin though heres some new buckets for ya


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

What are you saying I know its not let's hop lmao cause we all know who would win


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess I'm ready what you think :dunno:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Still running these streets!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Pimp'n out the 65 Blues ...





















64 Cadillac Square Biz ...





















78 Coupe Bullet Proof,and thats every thing from ebay ...
whats next build that shit :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dame DRE WE MUST HAVE BEN BIDEING ON DA SAME 64 LAC ..LOL LET ME NO WIN U ON EBAY LOL LOL..LINE UP LOOKIN GOOD BRO.:thumbsup:.IT IS LAC TIME:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm done for awhile homie I bidded on a 64,68 & ambulance and lost and 59 imp :thumbsdown: lost 4 but I'm cool I got enough :roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> I'm done for awhile homie I bidded on a 64,68 & ambulance and lost and 59 imp :thumbsdown: lost 4 but I'm cool I got enough :roflmao:


U should get that ambulance cuz u need help jajajaja


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

If u wanna hop hop dont talk u said u wanna hop so ***** if u feelin froggy leap blood pullup post ur video since u wanna do somethin im ready


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

nd Dont think for one second its flipping cuz its not and dont worry there's a video for u non believer hatin ******


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> What are you saying I know its not let's hop lmao cause we all know who would win


If u feeling froogy ***** then leap u wanna hop im ready like tonight yesterday now u get the point post ur video mine already done


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> If u wanna hop hop dont talk u said u wanna hop so ***** if u feelin froggy leap blood pullup post ur video since u wanna do somethin im ready


FIRST OF ALL I AIN'T NO BLOOD CUZZ,AND IF YOU ARE MORE POWER TO YOU HOME BOY SO WHATS CRACC'N ESE,LEARN YOUR B's & C's ,CUZZ YOU DON'T KNOW WHATS UP MY *****,ME,SB,BIG MONEY & BIG STAN IS SOME REAL STREET *****'S LOCC RECOGNIZE AIN'T NOTH'N FAKE BOUT US CUZZ YOU WANNA BANG OR YOU WANNA HOP






CUZZ IT AIN'T SHIT TO ME ...
View attachment 624550
View attachment 624552
View attachment 624553
DON'T GET IT TWISTED I GOT LOVE AND RESPECT FOR SOME REAL BLOODS HOMIES BUT I AIN'T ONE LOCO :roflmao:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LETS PLAY BIG BANK TAKE LIL BANK HOMIE :dunno:









FUCC THE DOPE MAN LOL ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> FIRST OF ALL I AIN'T NO BLOOD CUZZ,AND IF YOU ARE MORE POWER TO YOU HOME BOY SO WHATS CRACC'N ESE,LEARN YOUR B's & C's ,CUZZ YOU DON'T KNOW WHATS UP MY *****,ME,SB,BIG MONEY & BIG STAN IS SOME REAL STREET *****'S LOCC RECOGNIZE AIN'T NOTH'N FAKE BOUT US CUZZ YOU WANNA BANG OR YOU WANNA HOP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off i said blood cuz i was talking to dena u dummy aint nobody even talkin to u ***** if the shoe dont fit dont wear it HOMEBOY i aint no blood either im from daygo the national cty street the east side block boys i got love and know bloods and crips on the real from linkin park piru 59 brims west coast crips so i dont know y u even yappin yo gums on the real u a crip coo i said blood so y would u wven think i was talking to u dont make sense to me at all so hush it while me and dena get our hop on since u wont lemme get a hop my 76 caprice been ready where u at out of all this talkin u doin n as u can c i want to hop now dont talk post a video n lemme c what u got im ready now


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yae 2 for 1 im comein yall line dat shit up:h5:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> View attachment 624967
> View attachment 624968
> yae 2 for 1 im comein yall line dat shit up:h5:



now thats what i am talking about show us them inches my boy


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 624530



this video is so old hop your new shit


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> First off i said blood cuz i was talking to dena u dummy aint nobody even talkin to u ***** if the shoe dont fit dont wear it HOMEBOY i aint no blood either im from daygo the national cty street the east side block boys i got love and know bloods and crips on the real from linkin park piru 59 brims west coast crips so i dont know y u even yappin yo gums on the real u a crip coo i said blood so y would u wven think i was talking to u dont make sense to me at all so hush it while me and dena get our hop on since u wont lemme get a hop my 76 caprice been ready where u at out of all this talkin u doin n as u can c i want to hop now dont talk post a video n lemme c what u got im ready now


NEXT TIME SAY WHO YOUR TALK'N 2 AND IT WON'T BE NO CONFUSION,CUZ YOU WAS TALK'N 2 ME BOUT THE HEARSE YOU AIN'T GOTTA BE A ASS BOUT IT ***** BUT YOU AIN'T SAID NOTHING,YOU FORGOT BOUT THE 40'S HOMIE WHAT YOU DON'T FUCC WITH THEM BOYS :dunno: HOW LONG YALL BLOCC BOYS BEEN AROUND EAST/SIDE AT THAT ?


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

SB got broke off yet again by my homie in AZ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGRFYq0-lWE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

he beat me lmao all my cars go way over 5 inches wtf are you talking about look at my wheels 







LopezCustoms said:


> SB got broke off yet again by my homie in AZ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGRFYq0-lWE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

Home boy you know you lost big dog but don't worry I will go to Walmart and pick up a shopping cart! Talking about 5 inches you'll see my shit go over 5feet then what then you still want to be saying that you won bro please man but don't worry bro you want me to smoke you like that just like you have your shit don't worry about it I got some for you just don't forget be ready by April 20th you know what fuck that let's make it sooner bro


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

my cars did more than yours give me a min i will post the video i never take L's


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao chippin D even saw u lose bro!!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao chippin D even saw u lose bro!!







lmao when i am doing more inches jack ass i know ask hopping mad we put all cars side by side


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

n u broke down on each one lmfao u got clowned talkn bout "my shit trippin" lmao


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> n u broke down on each one lmfao u got clowned talkn bout "my shit trippin" lmao


wow the break down king met is talking lmao clowned how i won all the hops lmao don't matter if my shit acts up from time to time you seen the inches when they stood up right???? and hoppin mad was right there when we put all cars side by side and mine did the most inches hoppin mad said it lmao at the haters i see you want pull up oh yea i Keep breaking you off that's why


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

Looks like SD got broke off on several occasions by the same car... And it was fresher than any of SD's cars with servo action in the ass... If we do go to Vegas this yea rI'mma bring some models...


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Damm bro I didnt say shit that day I was jst recordin the hopp nd I dont recall sayin that yours hopped higher?!


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

Lmfao Are you serious now bro you're crying too bad you gotta use other people give me a break bro I'll break you in any fucking time I was there bro and there's not 1 time he said that so stop trying to convince yourself bro take a lost in the move on if not I got a model the hops 25 feet now what laugh my ass off hahahahahaha and also to let it be known I don't need no drill battery or something strong to pull my shit up!!!!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao sb u cant say shit u got broks off by me n cryed then by mike n cryed then by jj now u still cryn to i needa get u ur bottle so u can quit whining G cuz its seen u cant take thd L lil queen get it straight


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Damm bro I didnt say shit that day I was jst recordin the hopp nd I dont recall sayin that yours hopped higher?!


wow you going to sit here and say that OK whatever y'all say so hoppin mad now you saying he beat me and you seen are cars side by side and said my was higher ???? fuck it we can hop the same cars on a ruler i don't need no 1 on my side my cars did more inches than yours one car you got my cell and we all no i won so like i told you jj and hopin mad you know better call me when ever you ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao sb u cant say shit u got broks off by me n cryed then by mike n cryed then by jj now u still cryn to i needa get u ur bottle so u can quit whining G cuz its seen u cant take thd L lil queen get it straight


I never lost to none of y'all show me the video lmao so many haters in the world you have to love it


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

JJs Touch said:


> Lmfao Are you serious now bro you're crying too bad you gotta use other people give me a break bro I'll break you in any fucking time I was there bro and there's not 1 time he said that so stop trying to convince yourself bro take a lost in the move on if not I got a model the hops 25 feet now what laugh my ass off hahahahahaha and also to let it be known I don't need no drill battery or something strong to pull my shit up!!!!



come on jj you know my cars was higher you think you won cause your car hit the bumper a few more times no we go by inches like i told you if you saying you beat me lets put are cars on a ruler and we will not have to say shit cause we all know who won that hop


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

still higher than everycar you own https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjsQM3OpzQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

i see u lo


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you might think its a chipper :dunno:
:nono:let me know what you think :dunno:

:fool2: :sprint:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I got 6 cars ready n been bumper checkin can i get a hop normal cars no baskets


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Bigmoneytexas dre1 dena lopez cuatoms and bravo somebody shit can a ***** get a hop


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

***** I DON'T HOP:no:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I THINK ITS BOUT TIME I COME SEE YOU AGAIN LET ME GET SOME THING READY FOR YOU GIVE ME A FEW DAYZ


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Bigmoneytexas dre1 dena lopez cuatoms and bravo somebody shit can a ***** get a hop


 I do post your new i said new video on my page cause i build my die cast red rag 60 for you and put it on the bumper on your page oh right you didn't see that video right????????? you know better to call me out or any of my ****** big money don't hop no more but i do you better keep calling out bravo and lil lopez the chipping crew pull up


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao says billy bob over here^ haha i heard bout u all i can say is when i hopped D4L fuday i mentioned u n u aint doing nothn lol i broke u off a while back crybaby queen so much talk but not a single car doing inches compared to my 64 vert lmfao SB is a joke to all hoppers in this model game point blank


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

San Diego 619 said:


> Bigmoneytexas dre1 dena lopez cuatoms and bravo somebody shit can a ***** get a hop


here ya go diego somthn consistant smooth and quite on the bumper straight up https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjsQM3OpzQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

LopezCustoms said:


> here ya go diego somthn consistant smooth and quite on the bumper straight up https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjsQM3OpzQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Cant c anything


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Update


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjsQM3OpzQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YES SR MORE 2 CUM:drama:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

LopezCustoms said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxjsQM3OpzQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player






Here u go lopez customs ur elco vs my caprice people be the judge


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao says billy bob over here^ haha i heard bout u all i can say is when i hopped D4L fuday i mentioned u n u aint doing nothn lol i broke u off a while back crybaby queen so much talk but not a single car doing inches compared to my 64 vert lmfao SB is a joke to all hoppers in this model game point blank


who you hop where the video you heard about me???? no 1 can tell you shit about me and you never beat me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Here u go lopez customs ur elco vs my caprice people be the judge


ok i see you sd give me a few weeks


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

video been posted more than 10 times u get scurrrred and start complaining letting ur eyes tear up after i broke u off one


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

All imma say is i went to my moms with my lil bro today n all bullshit aside we have 27 Cars ready anybody want a bar


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And we hopped eachother all damn day he got a hot ass deuce for anybody all orange too killin the Chevy game for real so line them up yall team up yall or whatever the fuck yall gotta do but we 27 deep over here all monsters no street cars heavy artillery


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Peep game


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Peep game
View attachment 628764

Still got cara at home n he still has cars too a yellow 58 my limo my 61 with hrome motor my blue 67 my red 63 hardtop my 64 hardtop lil bros pink lac 64 rag we missin alot of car in this pic real shit


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Me n lil bro had to get this hop oit the way it was a good one yeah dat


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

View attachment 628765
View attachment 628765

Me n lil bro had to get this hop oit the way it was a good one yeah dat


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lil bros 62 everybody killa ready


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

So is somebody gonna pullup besides lil lopez i think i got that out the way already sorry lopez elco do work though


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

we doin.about the sane


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I think you got'um


LopezCustoms said:


> we doin.about the sane


lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> I think you got'um lol


Who got who


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

that i got u? but i say doin sane shit


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIKE DAT LO:nicoderm:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HE A NUNU BUT HE HOT:thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIKE DAT LO:nicoderm:


yeaa i seen that 317 but who gets stuck with a street car? that aint no won for bravo i kno u seen it stuck too


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

UP TAP TAP DOWN I SAW :nicodermAT YES I DID.. BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS I DON'T KNOW.. I DON'T HOP LOL LOL????????uffin:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Damn im calling everybody out n only polez customs pulled u ****** is weak dre1 where u at ***** dena whats up my dude


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> ok i see you sd give me a few weeks


***** a few weeks jus to fuck with this caprice shiiiiiiit it must be hotter than i thought ans i jus went higher on it about an hour ago if u say a couple weeks n u see it workin like this n its higher now i better give u a few monthes now huh


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello can i get a hop dre1 street radical diecast plastic u name it im hot n ready n now ****** tuckin tails like a damn poodle and im the pitbull this is wack fuck it lopez customs whats up homie u always down to hop as a matter od fact we jus hopped yesterday but these fools being falonies n wont pullup i know u never back down and never scared to say u took a loss its all fun n games ne ways the rest of u ****** is lame yeah dat imna go hop a real rider lopez customs always ready n never scared


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And thats jus a streetcar look where my tires are in the wheel well and rockin up crazy back to back if u dont believe it pullup ill be more than glad to serve you n show u how a streetcar is supposed to jump as a matter of fact this 63 rag i got is calling out all streetcars lets do It i stay ready that way i aint got to get ready im the new king in this bitch prove me different n dont come yappin n bitching n complaining jus come ready and swanging


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

look at what yall did lo an dre lol lol


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmao


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL ONE ANT HAVE IT


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL ONE ON TOP OF HIS SHIT:yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> look at what yall did lo an dre lol lol


 I feel bad for that dude :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Hello can i get a hop dre1 street radical diecast plastic u name it im hot n ready n now ****** tuckin tails like a damn poodle and im the pitbull this is wack fuck it lopez customs whats up homie u always down to hop as a matter od fact we jus hopped yesterday but these fools being falonies n wont pullup i know u never back down and never scared to say u took a loss its all fun n games ne ways the rest of u ****** is lame yeah dat imna go hop a real rider lopez customs always ready n never scared


dam stop dick riding my boy i told you i been on this hd with 2 big runs in az in the last 3 weeks and now its the rl low lows i am working on for the super show when i was in the model lab you had to work all them hours it was cool i made a diecast for you and hopped it and you never said shit but i need to get on the ball now i have some shit going and i am running ***** give me a few days and let see what shit you talking


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> View attachment 629177
> 
> And thats jus a streetcar look where my tires are in the wheel well and rockin up crazy back to back if u dont believe it pullup ill be more than glad to serve you n show u how a streetcar is supposed to jump as a matter of fact this 63 rag i got is calling out all streetcars lets do It i stay ready that way i aint got to get ready im the new king in this bitch prove me different n dont come yappin n bitching n complaining jus come ready and swanging




Is that the same 63 i just beat ?????? a few weeks back


----------



## mrswitch72 (Feb 7, 2013)

Dre1only said:


> I feel bad for that dude :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 dre u ran im off youtube lol


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

YAE HIM AND LIL LO DATS FUCK UP OH WELL GOT TO HAVE HART IN THIS GAME:yes:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> Is that the same 63 i just beat ?????? a few weeks back


When did we hop???
Here we go again i post a video for fun n u think u beat me please let me know wjen we hopped what page was that on and what car u hopped my 63 rag was a monster before rockin straightup back to back no flipping and no getting stuck so i doubt u beat it lol i jus made it a streetcar the othe day


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And you said u built a diecast car for me where is it what it do what is it tell me somethin dont jus say u built somethin for me ***** show me pullup on me call meout damn do somethin n if u got shit Goin on all bullshit aside handle yo bizz homie ill jus leave u alone then hahaha i wont pick on u ne more cuz the ***** dobt pick back that aint fair so im done with your ass jus get at me when you ready to hop me diecast plastic whatever basket no basket i jus wanna hop im taking over the hop game for models in the inches class sorry dena gotta take u down get at ne when u ready


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

come on man you get one or two cars going up now you that guy get the fuck out of here them cars not doing more inches than mine and we can use a ruler I Am not the rest of these ppl you talk crazy to i will break yo ass off again like the 10 or more times b4 you have never ever beat me or your little bro pull or stfu and you seen my video over 3 weeks ago now who running talking about work and you need to get on the ball lmao the ball had been gone get it now stop talking down on the king you are just making your self look bad trust me 




San Diego 619 said:


> And you said u built a diecast car for me where is it what it do what is it tell me somethin dont jus say u built somethin for me ***** show me pullup on me call meout damn do somethin n if u got shit Goin on all bullshit aside handle yo bizz homie ill jus leave u alone then hahaha i wont pick on u ne more cuz the ***** dobt pick back that aint fair so im done with your ass jus get at me when you ready to hop me diecast plastic whatever basket no basket i jus wanna hop im taking over the hop game for models in the inches class sorry dena gotta take u down get at ne when u ready















Originally Posted by *San Diego 619* 
_Im no hater....dena i give u props they all workin and no baskets thats wassup my ***** u did that i gotta get on the ball with all my cars i have had no time what so ever for my cars i go in at 8am and get out by 8pm 6 Days a week homie but i aint gone my ***** im still here bout to dunk my lac and my 61 in purple n get a makeover u feel me i will be back gimme some time and all my riders will be different my 76 hasnt even been touched what so ever i bought all new shit for all my cars motors servos rims u name it but ya boy jus aint got the time ill be back soon keep up the buildon with no baskets dena and lopezcustoms he buildin shit for u we all know u got cars that work bring a car out i know u will give him a run both u ****** can build y lie im out fellas im crashin out hard gonna do da hanky panky n knockout lol gone......_


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> When did we hop???
> Here we go again i post a video for fun n u think u beat me please let me know wjen we hopped what page was that on and what car u hopped my 63 rag was a monster before rockin straightup back to back no flipping and no getting stuck so i doubt u beat it lol i jus made it a streetcar the othe day


well we did not hop lmao you just was talking a whole lot of shit asking for a hop from dre then said anybody pull up i told dre come get a car from my shop to break you off i know its coming back to you now lmao then i posted my 70 with no basket and my 64 and my cars did more inches than your 63


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> well we did not hop lmao you just was talking a whole lot of shit asking for a hop from dre then said anybody pull up i told dre come get a car from my shop to break you off i know its coming back to you now lmao then i posted my 70 with no basket and my 64 and my cars did more inches than your 63


Amnesia is a bad ass bitch can't blame her tho,thats a forced memory loss :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

So y hasnt dre1 pulled up a car then if he getting one from u to hop me that fuckin wackfor reals comeon now its jus me my ***** one man army now pullup dena comeon pull the fuck up n hurryup


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

People when u hope somebody please make sure u put the name of the person u hoppin against in your video cuz people hop and jus post a video n only they know who its for supposably n they say they beat the other person when the other person didnt even know there was a hop


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmao cone on diego u kno how SB works WHEN U SERVE HIS ASS N BREAK EM OFF LIKE I DID HE PULLS THIS EXCUSE LMAO (when did we hop? what car of mines u hop) THEN WEN HE FINALLY GOT SOMEHN TO HOP HES LIKE (u didnt serve nothn ujus stole my style n im king i never lose i jus cry alot ) LMFAO IF ANYBODY IS DOING REAL BIG INCHES BASKET OR NOT HONESTLY ITS ME OR THE 619 WITH DIEGO 619 & BIGBOY all u doin SB is pulln bulkshit i kno teddy from your club will serve u up lmao SB U AINT NO KING LIKE I ALWAYS SAY U ( KING OF EXCUSES) now can we get some legit hops not complainta or crybabys wanted around here just bumper checkn cuz all i kno is i been doin that dre been doin that 61 doin that all diego doin that


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thank you Lopez perfect words dena u got more excuses n complain more than a pregnant woman realshit homie all i wanna do is hop shit.fuck it lopez u wanna jump again for fun n show them how we do shit for shits n giggles real rider shit dena sit back and take notes


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yea why not gimme a lil min im munchin ha


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Fasho real riderz do real things N get it out the way


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena bring ur highest car with baskets comeon


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> So y hasnt dre1 pulled up a car then if he getting one from u to hop me that fuckin wackfor reals comeon now its jus me my ***** one man army now pullup dena comeon pull the fuck up n hurryup


he is not getting a car from me man stop it who have you beat ????


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

look whose talking y'all should just get a room already stop sucking sd nuts lil lopez and talking about teddy and D they know about me they both have beat me b4 but i won are last few hops ask them if they say its not true tell them to pull up D4l style that's all i got to say and back to you lil lopez now sd and you are the only one doing big inches what the fuck are you on lil ass kid that shit is strong leave it alone i know you a Little kid so i will keep saying it you never beat me never and you had one car out in the last ...................how long keep selling models and stay in a child place and you and your bff keep talking shit but i put out more cars than both of y'all call ing y'all out and both of you clowns keep running talking and lil lopez pull up that bs you keep posting on my page oh now i see now that you put your motors under your car you and the 619 are super tight nice but I will break all you ****** off D4l style in the lab now pull up 







:guns::guns::guns:

y'all look dumb ass fuck talking about baskets and rl bumper checking keep acting like y'all did not see my videos and stop talking so fucking much talking about i am a cry baby y'all cry ed about my basket so i made so cars without them now y'all cry ing about something else lamo 





LopezCustoms said:


> lmao cone on diego u kno how SB works WHEN U SERVE HIS ASS N BREAK EM OFF LIKE I DID HE PULLS THIS EXCUSE LMAO (when did we hop? what car of mines u hop) THEN WEN HE FINALLY GOT SOMEHN TO HOP HES LIKE (u didnt serve nothn ujus stole my style n im king i never lose i jus cry alot ) LMFAO IF ANYBODY IS DOING REAL BIG INCHES BASKET OR NOT HONESTLY ITS ME OR THE 619 WITH DIEGO 619 & BIGBOY all u doin SB is pulln bulkshit i kno teddy from your club will serve u up lmao SB U AINT NO KING LIKE I ALWAYS SAY U ( KING OF EXCUSES) now can we get some legit hops not complainta or crybabys wanted around here just bumper checkn cuz all i kno is i been doin that dre been doin that 61 doin that all diego doin that


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao and all do is flip without baskets & waaat


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i broke off every car in those videos y u tuckin ur tail king of excuses


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7YI7K09WM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7YI7K09WM&feature=youtube_gdata_player



lmao my ls will break that bs off you no better and blood do you like that song or do you gang bang now???? and do you bang ckrip plz let me know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> i broke off every car in those videos y u tuckin ur tail king of excuses


what day did we hop?? cause i just did those cars not to long ago


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i served every car that u ever built and will build in the future it dont matter wen we hopped real shit i did a house call over 4 months ago u tuckin ur tail since n still havent built shit to compare lmfao you a joke in the hop game best believe that u aint doin shieeeeeeeeeeeeet but CHIPPIN!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> i served every car that u ever built and will build in the future it dont matter wen we hopped real shit i did a house call over 4 months ago u tuckin ur tail since n still havent built shit to compare lmfao you a joke in the hop game best believe that u aint doin shieeeeeeeeeeeeet but CHIPPIN!


you keep saying chippin and your cars do 4 inches stfu lil kid and pull out some new shit you got 50 cars right mr crip


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

LMFAO i got that 64 vert doin 15 inches n all u did was cry bout my setup so calm ur wannb king ass down with that imaginary king crown that u have lmfao CHIPPIN SB - gettn served by everybody on layitlow AND WHAT! and get it straight I DONT BANG I LOWRIDE!!!


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I bang homie but i aint no blood or crip what the fuck does it matter now u wanna come and gangbang ***** u u callin people lil kids do it on the streets dont be a enternet banger blood


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> I bang homie but i aint no blood or crip what the fuck does it matter now u wanna come and gangbang ***** u u callin people lil kids do it on the streets dont be a enternet banger blood


what i am not calling no 1 out did you listen to his song on his video lmao that's what i asked him about cause the song is a dis now we all been showing respect so don't bring gang banging in it now cause for 1 he is a kid like i said


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7YI7K09WM&feature=youtube_gdata_player" target="_blank">





619 you might be cool with shit like that but i am not


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Damn it u fuckin cry too damn much dena n quit with all the bs marcos bein on my nuts we dont do that shit homeboy maybe its no thang in ur town but in mine that dont go down we grown ass men over here homie


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

yae lo dat shit ant bool bro:nosad:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Right


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena u served the shit outta u with this dont even lie homie u know u never beat this car u know damn well and if u sit there n say u did u a fake ass *****


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN1NTZSAPSk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
And yeah it worked


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I cant wait to hear what u say if u actually keep it real ill be suprised


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And yeah back to back


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

and DENA NEVER COULD SERVE THIS CUZ HE SCURRRRRRRRRRRRRED https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF4YPZSTrl0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

U never beat this junk either i did for u and your baskets and no its not my lil brothers car its mine he jus hoppin it we jump and break eachothers cars


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> yae lo dat shit ant bool bro:nosad:


that aint an intentional song thats a CD from back in tha days if u guys know bout it called "bangin on wax" by " blood& crips" good songs with good lyrics proves the point that shit should be settled over rhymes rather than voilence ya feel me? than vi


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Never beat this either


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

That a dope ass cd piru love is the shit


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i think me & SD points are proven dena .... n i never on any ones nutts u jus mad cuz we get along on a homie level to where u get teamed up on we take losses unlike u bro


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena u never beat my 61 with my baskets and u never beat my pink 57 with baskets either


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

San Diego 619 said:


> That a dope ass cd piru love is the shit


exactly lol jus ironic about the song in my vid & the xokor of my car beibg blue but trust i dnt bang


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

if it ant shit then stop talkin about it


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

wat?^


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> U never beat this junk either i did for u and your baskets and no its not my lil brothers car its mine he jus hoppin it we jump and break eachothers cars


lmao at you clowns you yo bro met none of y'all cant see me you pulling out old cars whats up with this new shit y'all both got all the models in the world right pull up yo new shit and your 61 never ever beat me you fool you look at my 61 way over that bull shit do you want to hop??????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????? and met just stfu lil kid and pull up


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

why pull up new cars when u cant even beat the old ones? lmfao n im not a lil im 18 get that shit straight buddy!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

MET AGE AIN'T NOTH'N BUT A NUMBER RECOGNIZE THE REAL HOMIE,18 ONLY MAKES YOU SUBJECT TO MORE BULL SHIT,SO AT THIS POINT LETS KEEP THIS SHIT AT A 100 YALL BOTH CRIED BOUT SB's BASKETSO HE CAME AT YALL NO BASKETS AND CLEAN BUILDS AND HOPPED YALL HE DID SOMETHING WE ALL WANTED TO SEE AND NOW YALL RUN'N HIS GAME YALL GOT BASKETS WTFU YALL TRIP'N AND THATS JUST BEING REAL WITH YOU,HE CAME WITH " NO BASKETS " AND DID HIS THANG NOW YALL WANT TO HOP BASKETS :nosad: :facepalm:YOU MIGHT THINK I'M TRIP'N BUT HE PLAYED YO GAME NOW YALL TRY'N TO TAKE HIS :loco:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Im sure u r as dumb as u look i said baskets or not thats up to him if he wants to i been askij for a hop for damn near two weeks and nothin i jus figured since baskets was his thang he would gimme that hop faster thats all


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And did I not come with no baskets with a clean 76 caprice a clean 66 impala and a clean 63 rag so what nor dre1 i did that too ***** but c u never give credit to the other side n ibkeep it real dena got hella cars i jus wanna show him all i need is one car woth no baskets to shut all his cars down with no baskets and all i need is one car with baskets to shut dowb all his cars with baskets is that too much to ask for fuck ****** complain way too fuckin much i swear i jus want to hop not all that other shit anyways im ready for any and everybody and everything ill have both classes on lock baskets IF dena wants to do that and without baskets dre1 i hope u pullup i wish u would pullup if not quit pickin up denas battles and puttin ur 2 cents in ***** cuz it really aint needed and i dont need any backup im a one man army homie heah dat imma jus say this QUIT BITCHIN AND HOP IF NOT GO TO THE NEW TOPIC THAT WILL BE MADE FOR CRYBABIES


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey dre1 one more point c how dena jus replied back to previous messages but that ***** said not a damn thang about my green 61 and pink 57 huh c but u dont see that how but yet he says he never beat me and u know denas big ass mouth if he beat a car that woulda been the first thing he woilda said but he said uuhhhhhhh NOTHIN dena u cant fuck with me dude u really cant when it comes to inches in this model shit and imma build some soooper clean shit to shut u all up that think i cant do it and have the same cars by the way i got a new 61 rag comming out that nobody has seen yet but yet dena says i got the same cars right and a new regal not no grand national and it does have t tops on it clean too and i brought out my orange 61 rag too and nobody pulled up i hopped it once and still aint hopped it i brought my green and gold 63 hardtop hopped it once and never touched it again either i pulled up on bigmoneytexas n no get back jus me bumper checkin with that thats 4 cars iv only hopped and brought out once n nobody seen them again but yet i got and hop the same cars ***** get real FOR REAL


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 im still waiting on that glasshouse hop my shit sittin her waiting
CANT U GUYS NOT SEE IM READY CALLING U ALL OUT AND NOBODY HAS ANYTHING FOR ME DAMN ALL THOSE CARS AND ALL THAT MONEY YALL SAY U GOT N CANT GIME A HOP U FOOS STRAIGHT UP SUCK HOMIE IMMA JUS KEEP DOIN MY SHIT FUCK THIS LAYITLOW SHIT YALL BOGUS REAL SHIT BUT IF IT WAS DENA WHO HAD SOME CARS READY TO HOP AND LOOK GOOD AND CALLING EVERYBODY OUT LIKE I AM YALL WOULD BE CLOWNIN CUZ ME AND LOPEZ WONT BRING NOTHING OUT AND SAYIN THE EXACT SAME SHIT I AM U KNOW IT iM SURE HE WOULDNT SHUTUP N DENA WOULD BE CLOWNIN US SO BAD CUZ WE DONT GOT NOTHIN WE AINT DOIN NOTHIN ALL THAT WOULD BE SAID GIVE CREDIT WHEN CREDIT IS DO HOMIE IM READY DAMN NEAR BEGGING FOR A FUCKIN HOP IM DOIN THE DAMN THANG Y LIE I'M HOLDING IT DOWN RIGHTNOW DENA I DONT CARE WHAT U BRINGOUT I JUS WANNA SHOW U ITS NOT HARD TO BEAT U AND I WILL ILL HOP AND PUT MY AHIT ON A RULER TOO SO IT WILL BE LOUD AND CLEAN NO EXCUSES IM JIS TIRED OF DENA SAYIN HE THE KIND ***** PLEASE HOW R U THE KING JUS HOW CUZ U SAY N THINK U WIN EVERY HOP IN THAT CASE EVERYBODY ON THIS MUTHAFUCKER IS A KING TOO HAHAHA SO STOP IT IM CALLIN U OUT AND U DOING NOTHING BRING ANYTHING. AND DRE1 IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY DONT....JUS PULL SOMETHING OUT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

[h=2][/h] 






Originally Posted by *San Diego 619*  
Im sure u r as dumb as u look i said baskets or not thats up to him if he wants to i been askij for a hop for damn near two weeks and nothin i jus figured since baskets was his thang he would gimme that hop faster thats all



















Originally Posted by *San Diego 619*  
And did I not come with no baskets with a clean 76 caprice a clean 66 impala and a clean 63 rag so what nor dre1 i did that too ***** but c u never give credit to the other side n ibkeep it real dena got hella cars i jus wanna show him all i need is one car woth no baskets to shut all his cars down with no baskets and all i need is one car with baskets to shut dowb all his cars with baskets is that too much to ask for fuck ****** complain way too fuckin much i swear i jus want to hop not all that other shit anyways im ready for any and everybody and everything ill have both classes on lock baskets IF dena wants to do that and without baskets dre1 i hope u pullup i wish u would pullup if not quit pickin up denas battles and puttin ur 2 cents in ***** cuz it really aint needed and i dont need any backup im a one man army homie heah dat imma jus say this QUIT BITCHIN AND HOP IF NOT GO TO THE NEW TOPIC THAT WILL BE MADE FOR CRYBABIES










this dude made 4 post and wants to call some body a cry baby were they do that at,one man army but your always talk'n bout what you and your lil bro got or jus made like I said if it weren't for your lil bro you'd be nowhere always beg'n & cry'n for a hop 








Originally Posted by *San Diego 619*  
Hey dre1only one more point c how dena jus replied back to previous messages but that ***** said not a damn thang about my green 61 and pink 57 huh c but u dont see that how but yet he says he never beat me and u know denas big ass mouth if he beat a car that woulda been the first thing he woilda said but he said uuhhhhhhh NOTHIN dena u cant fuck with me dude u really cant when it comes to inches in this model shit and imma build some soooper clean shit to shut u all up that think i cant do it and have the same cars by the way i got a new 61 rag comming out that nobody has seen yet but yet dena says i got the same cars right and a new regal not no grand national and it does have t tops on it clean too and i brought out my orange 61 rag too and nobody pulled up i hopped it once and still aint hopped it i brought my green and gold 63 hardtop hopped it once and never touched it again either i pulled up on bigmoneytexas n no get back jus me bumper checkin with that thats 4 cars iv only hopped and brought out once n nobody seen them again but yet i got and hop the same cars ***** get real FOR REAL



and who gives a fucc


































 



San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 im still waiting on that glasshouse hop my shit sittin her waiting
> CANT U GUYS NOT SEE IM READY CALLING U ALL OUT AND NOBODY HAS ANYTHING FOR ME DAMN ALL THOSE CARS AND ALL THAT MONEY YALL SAY U GOT N CANT GIME A HOP U FOOS STRAIGHT UP SUCK HOMIE IMMA JUS KEEP DOIN MY SHIT FUCK THIS LAYITLOW SHIT YALL BOGUS REAL SHIT BUT IF IT WAS DENA WHO HAD SOME CARS READY TO HOP AND LOOK GOOD AND CALLING EVERYBODY OUT LIKE I AM YALL WOULD BE CLOWNIN CUZ ME AND LOPEZ WONT BRING NOTHING OUT AND SAYIN THE EXACT SAME SHIT I AM U KNOW IT iM SURE HE WOULDNT SHUTUP N DENA WOULD BE CLOWNIN US SO BAD CUZ WE DONT GOT NOTHIN WE AINT DOIN NOTHIN ALL THAT WOULD BE SAID GIVE CREDIT WHEN CREDIT IS DO HOMIE IM READY DAMN NEAR BEGGING FOR A FUCKIN HOP IM DOIN THE DAMN THANG Y LIE I'M HOLDING IT DOWN RIGHTNOW DENA I DONT CARE WHAT U BRINGOUT I JUS WANNA SHOW U ITS NOT HARD TO BEAT U AND I WILL ILL HOP AND PUT MY AHIT ON A RULER TOO SO IT WILL BE LOUD AND CLEAN NO EXCUSES IM JIS TIRED OF DENA SAYIN HE THE KIND ***** PLEASE HOW R U THE KING JUS HOW CUZ U SAY N THINK U WIN EVERY HOP IN THAT CASE EVERYBODY ON THIS MUTHAFUCKER IS A KING TOO HAHAHA SO STOP IT IM CALLIN U OUT AND U DOING NOTHING BRING ANYTHING. AND DRE1 IF U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY DONT....JUS PULL SOMETHING OUT


far as i'm concerned you speaking of yourself let you tell it i never beat you look hoow long it took you to recognize my bonneville,my 57, you didn't say nothing til i pulled out the escalade who hops a truck you see trucks in the pit all day long you see them in low rider mags but how many limos you seen in the pit :facepalm: a limo in the pit get'n inches I been shut yo ass down and you started talk'n all that gay shit my *****







like I ain't never beat you i posted the picture of my caddy next to my escalade and you was still in denial
View attachment 631306
View attachment 631308
just admit you got served







619 know i said that homie you don't like wear'n L's but you got some just realize this you for DAMN sure ain't no KING in this game so tell me why i should hop you when you say i never beat you :dunno: and i'm the the rookie in the inch game i only made 3 and beat you with all 3 of 'um and you think you the king :nono: ***** nahhhhh leave me alone before i really shut yo ass down,*****






and






don't you know I






didn't you say don't say shit :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: yeah right pull that up ***** hno: you got me fucked up ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

man 619 you must can not read my boy I just asked if you want to hop your green 61 vs mine but you did not see that right??? fucking jokes 





DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> lmao at you clowns you yo bro met none of y'all cant see me you pulling out old cars whats up with this new shit y'all both got all the models in the world right pull up yo new shit and your 61 never ever beat me you fool you look at my 61 way over that bull shit do you want to hop??????????????????????????????????????????????? ???????????????????????????? and met just stfu lil kid and pull up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *San Diego 619  
Im sure u r as dumb as u look i said baskets or not thats up to him if he wants to i been askij for a hop for damn near two weeks and nothin i jus figured since baskets was his thang he would gimme that hop faster thats all
<b style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); background-color: rgb(247, 244, 237); -webkit-box-shadow: none !important;">




***** you talking about 2 weeks I called you out over 6 weeks ago you look like a fucking joke oh but you did not see the video right???? but the same day you said all my cars are working 

:finger:









Originally Posted by San Diego 619  
And did I not come with no baskets with a clean 76 caprice a clean 66 impala and a clean 63 rag so what nor dre1 i did that too ***** but c u never give credit to the other side n ibkeep it real dena got hella cars i jus wanna show him all i need is one car woth no baskets to shut all his cars down with no baskets and all i need is one car with baskets to shut dowb all his cars with baskets is that too much to ask for fuck ****** complain way too fuckin much i swear i jus want to hop not all that other shit anyways im ready for any and everybody and everything ill have both classes on lock baskets IF dena wants to do that and without baskets dre1 i hope u pullup i wish u would pullup if not quit pickin up denas battles and puttin ur 2 cents in ***** cuz it really aint needed and i dont need any backup im a one man army homie heah dat imma jus say this QUIT BITCHIN AND HOP IF NOT GO TO THE NEW TOPIC THAT WILL BE MADE FOR CRYBABIES

me and big dre don't need to cry about shit you keep going mia talking about my job this and that fuck yo job pull your 2 or 3 cars up your little bro did for you now you think you the man stop it and why you don't let your bff met do your cars lmao i seen dre and big money with way more cars than you sg 90 your lil bro big boy and lil lopez and y'all talking shit to us get rl y'all wish y'all could fuck with us and wait to my boy face 108 is back up and running we going to give it to y'all for real so met team up with sd cause y'all will need it no more talking today lets hop any ***** from the sunny D pull up or lil lopez 

*


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> that aint an intentional song thats a CD from back in tha days if u guys know bout it called "bangin on wax" by " blood& crips" good songs with good lyrics proves the point that shit should be settled over rhymes rather than voilence ya feel me? than vi


no I do this shit for rl but now that you cleared that up lets get back to the models 



 ans lil loez this is my baby bro but i do have a bro your age to


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> no I do this shit for rl but now that you cleared that up lets get back to the models
> 
> 
> 
> ans lil loez this is my baby bro but i do have a bro your age to


Lol dam lil bro wit the choppa i see him


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> no I do this shit for rl but now that you cleared that up lets get back to the models
> 
> 
> 
> ans lil loez this is my baby bro but i do have a bro your age to


***** whats the point of that if ur little bro aint hoppin model who cares what he doin quit all the gangbangin homie wow ur brother has shot a gun now heres a cookie y dont u try a 357 or a ak47 or a 10 gauge sawed off shotty or a 22 ruger or even a ar15 with with a pod on it and a 75 round drum and a laser beam im jus sayin so who cares bout a lil pistol whats the big deal C im not the one to brag but we do got those now forget the guns n go build somethin


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

last i check GUNS DONT MAKE YOU A MAN ! so ya that coo for u he gotta gun . but dre u missn the subject SB got served n cant admit it forshit point blank! if you dont kno dre 317 n face are on the LUGK HOP SQUAD FROM LUGK MCC i dnt see u in our club now? so u seem to be on the nutts not me


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> no I do this shit for rl but now that you cleared that up lets get back to the models
> 
> 
> 
> ans lil loez this is my baby bro but i do have a bro your age to


good for you i giv a fuck less!!!!! u do ur life not mines so that shit aint intentional i made be known so stop tryna get away fron the fact that u gettn served by switching subjects!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** whats the point of that if ur little bro aint hoppin model who cares what he doin quit all the gangbangin homie wow ur brother has shot a gun now heres a cookie y dont u try a 357 or a ak47 or a 10 gauge sawed off shotty or a 22 ruger or even a ar15 with with a pod on it and a 75 round drum and a laser beam im jus sayin so who cares bout a lil pistol whats the big deal C im not the one to brag but we do got those now forget the guns n go build somethin



dam you cant read and now you don't even know guns man stop talking to me that is a ak in my baby bros hands you build i got ***** and take you bff met with you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

last i check GUNS DONT MAKE YOU A MAN ! so ya that coo for u he gotta gun . that's the same thing the last 50k ppl on first 48 said but they dead now lmao 


the what lugk what lmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooo face and rag top money are my boys but this is a 1st and he is a lil kid not a man that was just to show you and your bff but like i said i do have a bro your age so don't start acting hard plz now are we going to hop or you still acting hard and tell dre what car of mines you beat you fucking clown 




LopezCustoms said:


> last i check GUNS DONT MAKE YOU A MAN ! so ya that coo for u he gotta gun . but dre u missn the subject SB got served n cant admit it forshit point blank! if you dont kno dre 317 n face are on the LUGK HOP SQUAD FROM LUGK MCC i dnt see u in our club now? so u seem to be on the nutts not me


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> good for you i giv a fuck less!!!!! u do ur life not mines so that shit aint intentional i made be known so stop tryna get away fron the fact that u gettn served by switching subjects!


what life you dont pay no bills or put gas in no cars you ride a bike but back to the models lmao i got about 6 new cars almost ready can we hop face to face on tape???????????? tell your dad he can get a hop to


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

u sound stupid as fuck seems to me u like keeping peoples names in your mouth who knows watelse be goin in there too sokeep my pops outa it cuz he aint got time to hop a lame who cant take a lose like u shit im wastn my breath even argueing ur clown ass shouldnt u b workn mr richie rich lmfao


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i dnt giv a fuck bout ur brothers so y u bring em up there ya go again changing the subject damn u a shame ass foo! so funny to damn right i dnt pay bills yet or got a car yet WHY? cuz im to busy graduating highschool somthn u probably never did im starting a life n best believe since beginnibg i earned my way to where im at the right by hardwork into my bike my models and my art shit i actually put effort to make myself look good rather than halfassed like all your cars u might as well be sponsored by elmers hot glue cuz ur cars are filled with at least 6 ticks each and shit n yea keep askn if we gonna getta hop cuz u aont gettn shit cuz u been served by me n.now all u do is run ur mouth wolfn all this shit why? cuz its wat u best at damn well it aint model cars best belive that i got people payn me $200 each hydro setup i do wat u get paid dir wen u bust out a model car think ........ tick tock oh yea SHIT n im sure u gnna say ( i dnt needa get paid for models i got a job) woopty fucking woo im gettn my job soon to right after my graduation so step off my shit already thinkin u the shit in model cars shit i wouldnt doubt that lil foo soserous from youtube will bust the shopping cart shit n serve yo ass like i did like SD did shit might as well admit it anyone on layitlow can serve ur ass all they gotta do is use all that hot glue a damn 18 volt battery and some mis match rims with wanna be silver leaf paint in less than a day n damn there ya go a SB bucket on bumper or my bad coat hanger so wat now gonna keep excuses or u gonna pull up a car doin real inches not no damn 7 inches where u stuck at!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> i dnt giv a fuck bout ur brothers so y u bring em up there ya go again changing the subject damn u a shame ass foo! so funny to damn right i dnt pay bills yet or got a car yet WHY? cuz im to busy graduating highschool somthn u probably never did im starting a life n best believe since beginnibg i earned my way to where im at the right by hardwork into my bike my models and my art shit i actually put effort to make myself look good rather than halfassed like all your cars u might as well be sponsored by elmers hot glue cuz ur cars are filled with at least 6 ticks each and shit n yea keep askn if we gonna getta hop cuz u aont gettn sh


ok so we all see who don't want to hop now i know you don't want none we don't have shit to talk about you do you cause i will do me lil kid and my gpa was 3.9 got a full ride to many D1s ask THe D4LS about that lmao tell you bff 619 pull something up


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

shieeet 3.9 haha sure it wasnt .39


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dena my shit basket will be done for u and ready tomorrow i hope u r ready this thing aint no punk


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Back from the dead


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK GET LIKE THIS AN ILL HOP.........LOL LOL ARE KEEP MY NAME OFF YO LIP'S:fool2::sprint::barf:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK FUCK BOYZ IM IN BLOOD:wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> [h=2][/h]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whis is the last time u seen an escalade hoppin doin 110 not never n u right dre1 limos dont hop but gueas what mine does these are model cars damn u take it that serious lol


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh yeah that 67 is new too i forgot about that thing oh yeah and i forgot about my 1:18 diecast 61 rag and i got a monte carlo and a bubble caprice to i forgot all those cars


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 please ***** im begging u for a hop winner takes all hats up lets do it dre1 u r scarwd arent u and i bought another car that nobody has seen but its takin me some time to do but it will all payoff and believe me full motor full interior and matching rims clean steetcar on some new shit not now chevy u will see


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

***** u broughtout a truck so i broughtout my lincoln and shut down ur bonniville and ur truck now please shut the f..k up


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Whats up bigmoneytexas good to c u back homie now can i get a friendly hop for shitts n giggles


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I forgot about all those cars i pulled out of the top of my closet


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

And this one too it says dena allover it


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Look how dusty they r that goes to show u they been sitting for a while


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

U GOT DAT SD619 LET ME KNOW BRO:wave:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:GOT 9


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HERE YALL GO DIS FROM DA 90's


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> whis is the last time u seen an escalade hoppin doin 110 not never n u right dre1 limos dont hop but gueas what mine does these are model cars damn u take it that serious lol














you still ain't put np D'z on it / when the last time you seen an escalade hop on yo shit lol ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

***** u worried about d`z u the only thing u should be worried about is d`z models bout to dig u out in a major way and dont worry i got all 4 d`z for it


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

DO U WANNA DO SOMETHIN WITH THIS AND UR ESCALADE OR NOT


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> U GOT DAT SD619 LET ME KNOW BRO:wave:


 fasho thanks homie


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IS I GOT SOME CARS READY HERE A QUICK UPDATE


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP5msABWCeY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FP5msABWCeY&feature=youtube_gdata_player



I got a lac for you but i don't have a bumper kit on it dont you have a blue one with no kit???? if so can we.... lets do it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** u broughtout a truck so i broughtout my lincoln and shut down ur bonniville and ur truck now please shut the f..k up


So look who made you bring it out :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:*****






I made you do that tho :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm retired homie but I got D'z






noogggaaaa


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

***** u act like u the only one with d`z u sound silly


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** u act like u the only one with d`z u sound silly


 now you see nobody gives 2 shit about how many models you got :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:***** I'm come'n for some rec ...
Home Boy :buttkick: lol


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

i may build hoppers n thats what im known for is bringing the never before done ahit to tha table so heres somthing im sure none have seen on a model car cuz its the first hydro lift off frame and first ever impala to be opened up like this crazy so dont tempt me ill clown anybody in hopping & show cars jus puttn it out there!!! i build clean & crazy shit


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

STOP IT LO U FULL OF SHIT JUS BUZ U 18 DON'T :no:GET IT FUCK UP LIL BRO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

LopezCustoms said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW7YI7K09WM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87MCi2yCkhQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
San diego 619 vs lopez customs a quick homie hop for the fuck of it real rider shit


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> I'm retired homie but I got D'z
> View attachment 631870
> noogggaaaa


If u retired shutup and be retired ***** wow rims big deal that was stupid thats it jus rims


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Now yall say who took the win.either way it was a Good hop i think bigmoney texas what i think and dena what u think please try ur hardest to keep it real i know its gonna be hard but jus try


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

SD 619 YOU BUMPER 4 TIMES ....OK I DON'T SEE BIG HEAD LOPEZ:drama:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> ***** u worried about d`z u the only thing u should be worried about is d`z models bout to dig u out in a major way and dont worry i got all 4 d`z for it


 looks like your 2 short of a set of 4 to me :dunno:









I can't tell I was just check'n to see if you needed some homie :dunno:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> STOP IT LO U but FULL OF SHIT JUS BUZ U 18 DON'T :no:GET IT FUCK UP LIL BRO


u seem pretty butt hurt 317 i said the apoligy but u wanna build off to sttle this? me vs u so maybe then we can see who can really build" u got two weeks to build a ride no hydros! jus stand still!!


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> SD 619 YOU BUMPER 4 TIMES ....OK I DON'T SEE BIG HEAD LOPEZ:drama:


dont tempt me ill break u off 317 best believe club member or not


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbduUEJSDOE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Now yall say who took the win.either way it was a Good hop i think bigmoney texas what i think and dena what u think please try ur hardest to keep it real i know its gonna be hard but jus try


come on i am not you or your bff the person who did the most inches won lmao and that would be ........................... you


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

rag top money your turn to break him off


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> rag top money your turn to break him off


 hows he gonna break me off if u cant even do it lmfao u git jokes tho


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0v6wjlctC6I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

how many inches was that you did not show us it looked like 5 or something


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

lol lol FUCK off LIL HOEPEZ keep DAYGO DICK out yo MOUTH CHEERLEADER :fool2::sprint:AND CAR CLUB DON'T MAKE ME LIL MARK


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao funny cuz daygo had nothn todo with me calln u out on the spot for a build off or a hop so waaat now! looks like a loss to me im talkn LUGK not car club get it straight homie


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

well I'll be Damn yall on one up in here :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:














GET'N READY FOR SOME RECREATION !!! V V V


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> lol lol FUCK off LIL HOEPEZ keep DAYGO DICK out yo MOUTH CHEERLEADER :fool2::sprint:AND CAR CLUB DON'T MAKE ME LIL MARK
> lmfao u funny i aint no cheerleader best believe that!!! i started in this hop game on my own n ill finish on my own if thats what it takes i dbt needa be on no ones sack to back m up at all unlike u coo woth dena obe day then back to daygo damn lookn homie hoppin more than model car hoppin lmfao so either u step up the plate n get served by me or get on tha build off if not keep on denas sack n shit ill be on my own i dnt need no one to back me up unless my club wanna n to me u aint part of it


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

619 said if I pull up he'll put some D'z on his LIMO






so heres an easy win for him an excuse to put some D'z on the limo ...


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

THIS IS FOR LIL HOEPEZ



MARK


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

this is some funny shit ****** acting hard with straps on layitlow over model cars smh.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> THIS IS FOR LIL HOEPEZ
> 
> 
> 
> MARK


exactly take that loss


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> THIS IS FOR LIL HOEPEZ
> 
> 
> 
> MARK


 USDA TOP CHOICE UPPER CUT :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: YOU GOT KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT !!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

~SOUL~96 said:


> this is some funny shit ****** acting hard with straps on layitlow over model cars smh.


 YEAH SOME OF US DON'T KNOW HOW TO ACT :rant:






:nosad:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

~SOUL~96 said:


> this is some funny shit ****** acting hard with straps on layitlow over model cars smh.


its a movie DOG


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

rag top money he is a joke bro you see how far he was a way from his car that shit is not doing no inches and he hopped his ls with his hand lmao show us how many inches your ls is doing so i can shut you the fuck up lil lopez


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> rag top money he is a joke bro you see how far he was a way from his car that shit is not doing no inches and he hopped his ls with his hand lmao show us how many inches your ls is doing so i can shut you the fuck up lil lopez


see there ya go KING OF EXCUSE hahaha ur a fuckn joke cant take a loss huh lil girl go crying n crying hahahàha ill take that win too lame ass


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> see there ya go KING OF EXCUSE hahaha ur a fuckn joke cant take a loss huh lil girl go crying n crying hahahàha ill take that win too lame ass


bro who in the world seen your inches you saying you did over 6 inches you talk a good 1 we all no that lil kid but you fucking with the wrong one lil kid this Dena4life and we cant be beat by you clown fish and I took a loss lmao i have never hit my car wtf are you on lil kid but lets stop the talking oh b4 i go lil kid all i got to say is 



JEROEN DE VRIES


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Danmn dena u takin shit to the heart ***** relax these are plastic model cars


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lmfao damn straight u took that loss i pulled up you shut up to scared to flex the switch alll night then waat i took that win NEXT? oh yea thass co i got my LS clip free jevries hooked me up big time with free a arms and tru 13s so yea ur kool.......oh by the way if u cant read the ruler maybe u should see an eye doctor maybe they can help u see throw that big ass ego of urs n see thar u got served lmfao


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LET'UM KNOW WILL YA ...


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

LopezCustoms said:


> lmfao damn straight u took that loss i pulled up you shut up to scared to flex the switch alll night then waat i took that win NEXT? oh yea thass co i got my LS clip free jevries hooked me up big time with free a arms and tru 13s so yea ur kool.......oh by the way if u cant read the ruler maybe u should see an eye doctor maybe they can help u see throw that big ass ego of urs n see thar u got served lmfao


stop all this talking ..so you not showing us you car on the ruler??? and wait to i get out the paint with rip to to lil lopez


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

like i said u see the video on tha ruler cry baby SB


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

FOR U LIL BITCH :guns:


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UYDJsD8MZ9I


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

JJs Touch said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UYDJsD8MZ9I


jj whats up give me a call i need to get a booth


----------



## JJs Touch (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDNwZke0ick&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> FOR U LIL BITCH :guns:


ARE YOU RETARDED OR WTF I DO NOT FUCKING BANG LEARN N LISTEN HOMIE CUZ U SEEM TO HAVE A HARD TIME DOIN SO I CLAIM NO FUCKING HOOD NO FUCKING SET NO STREET NP B OR MUTHAFUCKING C I HABE NO REASON TO BANG DUMBASS LEARN UR SHIT FORREAL I FUVKING LOWRIDE U SEEM TO WISH I BANG BUT I FUCKING DONT IM NOT SCARED OF U WTF OR THE FUCK ARE YOU TOME NO ONE SO CHECK THIS IF U STUCK ON BANGING GET MY FUCKING NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH N WORRY BOUT YO SHIT NOW U WANNA BUILD MODEL CARS AND HOP THEN SPEAK ON IT I GOT NO PROBLEM HERE BUT GRT THIS SHIT STRAIGHT IF I WANTED TO BANG DONT U THINK I WOULD BEEN LOCKED THE FUCK UO BY NOW? WOW YOUR RIDICULOUS FOR AN OLDER DUDE FORREAL GO BANG ON SOME OTHER SHIT ALL I LIKE IS THEIR MUSIC OTHER THAN THAT I DONT DEAL WITH JO FUCKING GANGS I DEAL WITH MY HOBBYS AND LOWRIDING WHICH IS MY LIFE NOT SET TRIPPING OR TOSSING UP STUPID ASS GABGSIGHNS CLAIMIMNG A SET I SEEN WAT GOES DOWN ON THAT SHIT I LOST PLENTY FAM ON GANG BANG TYPE SHIT IM NOT PUTTING THE RISK OF MY OWN FAM TO CLAIM SHIT OR CLAIM THIS HOOD THAT AINT ME SO LISTEN UP REAL GOOD ... I DO NOT FUCKING GANGBANG...
. MAYBE NOW U WILL FUCKING LISTEN INSTEAD OF ACTING IGNORANT AS FUCK TRYING TO START SOME SHIT N SAY SHIT THAT IM BANGING OVER THIS FUCKING ENTERNET WHEN IM NOT AT ALL IT WAS ONE FUCKING SONG N I EVEN STOOD LIKE A MAN OR KID WATEVER THE FUCK AND APOLIGIZED ABOUT IT FUCK MAN READ THIS SHIT THEN MAYBE UR PANTYS WONT BE IN A DAMN BUNCH JESUS CHRIST MAN!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

***** DON'T CALL JESUS NOW LIL MARK:guns:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> ARE YOU RETARDED OR WTF I DO NOT FUCKING BANG LEARN N LISTEN HOMIE CUZ U SEEM TO HAVE A HARD TIME DOIN SO I CLAIM NO FUCKING HOOD NO FUCKING SET NO STREET NP B OR MUTHAFUCKING C I HABE NO REASON TO BANG DUMBASS LEARN UR SHIT FORREAL I FUVKING LOWRIDE U SEEM TO WISH I BANG BUT I FUCKING DONT IM NOT SCARED OF U WTF OR THE FUCK ARE YOU TOME NO ONE SO CHECK THIS IF U STUCK ON BANGING GET MY FUCKING NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH N WORRY BOUT YO SHIT NOW U WANNA BUILD MODEL CARS AND HOP THEN SPEAK ON IT I GOT NO PROBLEM HERE BUT GRT THIS SHIT STRAIGHT IF I WANTED TO BANG DONT U THINK I WOULD BEEN LOCKED THE FUCK UO BY NOW? WOW YOUR RIDICULOUS FOR AN OLDER DUDE FORREAL GO BANG ON SOME OTHER SHIT ALL I LIKE IS THEIR MUSIC OTHER THAN THAT I DONT DEAL WITH JO FUCKING GANGS I DEAL WITH MY HOBBYS AND LOWRIDING WHICH IS MY LIFE NOT SET TRIPPING OR TOSSING UP STUPID ASS GABGSIGHNS CLAIMIMNG A SET I SEEN WAT GOES DOWN ON THAT SHIT I LOST PLENTY FAM ON GANG BANG TYPE SHIT IM NOT PUTTING THE RISK OF MY OWN FAM TO CLAIM SHIT OR CLAIM THIS HOOD THAT AINT ME SO LISTEN UP REAL GOOD ... I DO NOT FUCKING GANGBANG...
> . MAYBE NOW U WILL FUCKING LISTEN INSTEAD OF ACTING IGNORANT AS FUCK TRYING TO START SOME SHIT N SAY SHIT THAT IM BANGING OVER THIS FUCKING ENTERNET WHEN IM NOT AT ALL IT WAS ONE FUCKING SONG N I EVEN STOOD LIKE A MAN OR KID WATEVER THE FUCK AND APOLIGIZED ABOUT IT FUCK MAN READ THIS SHIT THEN MAYBE UR PANTYS WONT BE IN A DAMN BUNCH JESUS CHRIST MAN!!!


so why you say I'm bang'n on layitlow truth be told every one knows what I'm about homie I live in V matha fucc'n A ain't no crips or bloods out here lil homie :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: ...


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

lol cuz the B on ur arm i dont kno wat most tatts mean n since bangin is such a dam big subject to 317 i assumed u wrre on it too my bad dre my bad call on that one


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> ***** DON'T CALL JESUS NOW LIL MARK:guns:


YOU FUCKING FORCED ME TO U ASS FACE MAYBE U DNT COME AT ME RAW N DISRESPECTFUL AL N LISTEN UP TO WAT I GOTTA SAY BEFORE GETTING ALL TURNT UP AFTER THE FUVKING FACT THAT I APOLIGIZED ABOUT THAT DAMN SONG I DO NOT FUCKING GANG BANG NOW LEAVE IT ALONE I HAVE NO RESPECT FOR YOU EVER AGAIN !!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

LIL BITCH THAT'S SOMETHING I NEVER HAD 4 U LIL BITCH AN LIL BITCH I GET MONEY WITH Bs AN Cs PUSSY BOY:machinegun:


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

YOUR MISSING THE WHOLE FUCKING POINT UR VEING IGNORANT AS FUCK!!!! N U GOTO CHURCH DAMN WELL DONT ACT LIKE IT


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK SD 619 LOL


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> LIL BITCH THAT'S SOMETHING I NEVER HAD 4 U LIL BITCH AN LIL BITCH I GET MONEY WITH Bs AN Cs PUSSY BOY:machinegun:


BIGMONEYTEXAS lwave all that name callin and banhin shit alone homie u Both r on the computer and gonna do nothin so y u callin ****** bitches and shit u dont look coo man u always callin him a lol kid but yet u arguin with him n teyna get crazy u cant do shit behind a keyboars and a screen so stop it now come get a bar of this car i built for yo ass clownin on my motors under the car i got somethin for yo ass


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> BIGMONEYTEXAS lwave all that name callin and banhin shit alone homie u Both r on the computer and gonna do nothin so y u callin ****** bitches and shit u dont look coo man u always callin him a lol kid but yet u arguin with him n teyna get crazy u cant do shit behind a keyboars and a screen so stop it now come get a bar of this car i built for yo ass clownin on my motors under the car i got somethin for yo ass


real talk SD that shit got squashed last night bro back to plastic my ***** :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

sd 619 ***** u don't wont to see me mark:wave:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> lol cuz the B on ur arm i dont kno wat most tatts mean n since bangin is such a dam big subject to 317 i assumed u wrre on it too my bad dre my bad call on that one


 Well young Mr.Lopez first off thats not a B it a J that I did a few years back free hand it represent my daughters name i'll probly always rep my Blocc meaning if you ask I'll tell you were I'm from but active I'm not I kinda like let it go back in the 90's try'n to live for my family feel me,I'am a father of 10 a uncle & godfather to many & now I got grandchildren 7 of them lotta good men ain't here homie real love ones i got wise homie & I thank god for keeping me,one thang I can say is,



 no I don't go to church but I have a religous soul & family homie ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BigMoneyTexas said:


> sd 619 ***** u don't wont to see me mark:wave:


Bring iti mean i still got ur number i can always call u to get a hop dont worry i wont bringout the car u want to buy from me lol n im never a mark homeboy u got me fucked up and im ready pullup or shutup


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1only said:


> real talk SD that shit got squashed last night bro back to plastic my ***** :thumbsup:


If u was squashed BIGMONEYTEXAS texas wohldnt be calkin me a mark dre1 real talk.....


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

BIGMONEYTEXAS can i get a hop im ready


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> If u was squashed BIGMONEYTEXAS texas wohldnt be calkin me a mark dre1 real talk.....


 I talk'n bout that other shit with him and Lopez,you and him got your own thang,you know what what I'm talk'n bout don't be difficult with all that shit talk'n you like to do :loco: he called you a mark not Marcos,shit just got to far outta line :twak: feel me ...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I can honestly but u made it seem like u hollad at ya boy to calm down well maybe thats how i took It.... now BIGMONEYTEXAS can i get a hop dre1 what do i gotta do to hop with this dude y he tuckin his tail n u know it i been on this ****** bumper n he runs from this hop
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqS8ItDEjaU&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Lets go now watch how i jus posted my video now this ***** gonna coneout to hop me go ahead ***** size my car up this for u ***** this frontend gonna hit yo upper lip yo shit after 2 licks falls apart body flies off string lasts 4 hits gears comea off every 2 licks maan motor s burnin


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I can dig what you say'n homie we do need some respect up in here all this inter-web bang'n needs to go away if we gonna talk shit let the cars do the talk'n unless you talk'n up on a hop i need that " respect " if I get it, I'll return it homie shit its almost 2 am on the east coastgotta lay it down homie peace & respect my nig ... :h5:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ecxatly real talk


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

OK SAN DIEGO 619 ***** U ANT SAY SHIT TO ME IN TILL I GOT ON LOPEZ ASS FOR DAT FUCK SHIT SHE DID NOW ***** U CAN CALL ME OUT DAY AN NIGHT ILL HOP WHEN I WONT SO KICK BACK BRO


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARlW_9ea5E8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Anybody wanna hot wit my street rag trey


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARlW_9ea5E8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Anybody wanna hot wit my street rag trey


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARlW_9ea5E8&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Anybody wanna hot wit my street rag trey


 _did you think that this video wasn't directed towards you SD 619 pause it and read the paragragh at the end _



:rofl:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5wVHQ_i1bM4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Anyday


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I Just dug that 58 out with my lac baaaad damn it that was bad u posted the video said it was for me now look at u dug the fuck out. Now lets see what layitlow thinks


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 546593
> Its a snap-tite look'n for a hop :bowrofl: ...



















@ Hyrdo I went back and really just noticed this shit lol but this the kicker right here


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

]








@ Hyrdo I went back and really just noticed this shit lol but this the kicker right here 
View attachment 639084
[/QUOTE]That lac don't wanna see my 57 and you know this man put that shit back in a shoe box lmao ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Dre1only said:


> @ Hyrdo I went back and really just noticed this shit lol but this the kicker right here
> View attachment 639084


crazy


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Dena were u at my lil bro lookin for a hop


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

thelowridergame.com


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

HOPEFULLY I'LL GET THIS BITCH JUICED TOMORROW :x:


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

_Introducing Los Under Ground Kings Smash Brothers 2013_


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I know that ain't ?


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I jus wanna let all yal ****** know myself and my little brother will be reppin LOPEZ CUSTOMS thats my homie n he doin clean shit hopper s hit and lay n play shit i dont wanna hear im on his nuts hes on mine we grown ass men homie quit it we jus worked somethin out and thas my boy i am now LOPEZ CUSTOMS to the top


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> I jus wanna let all yal ****** know myself and my little brother will be reppin LOPEZ CUSTOMS thats my homie n he doin clean shit hopper s hit and lay n play shit i dont wanna hear im on his nuts hes on mine we grown ass men homie quit it we jus worked somethin out and thas my boy i am now LOPEZ CUSTOMS to the top


that's cool with me homie cloud 9 my ***** by the temptation homie,I ain't got no problems with you or him good move :thumbsup: like you said we are grown men :nicoderm:...


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Absolutely i will have a new lac comming out not the old brown one patterns candy on some show shit but still a streetcar.... can yall give me some ideas on colors


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Shit homie I ain't try'n to be funny but shit when I get ready to paint I go to the candy section and pick a color if I don't have paint on deck but I say pull a candy make that shit look extra wet !!! :naughty:


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Of course jus dunno what color


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Of course jus dunno what color


charcoal gray,candy apple red with a silver base & flakes,hard to say homie I'm still try'n to think of colors for mine lime green with an ivory top & interior :dunno:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> I jus wanna let all yal ****** know myself and my little brother will be reppin LOPEZ CUSTOMS thats my homie n he doin clean shit hopper s hit and lay n play shit i dont wanna hear im on his nuts hes on mine we grown ass men homie quit it we jus worked somethin out and thas my boy i am now LOPEZ CUSTOMS to the top


stop dick riding lmao joke but that's cool y'all both chippers so who cares we been had a team and we cant be fucked with


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

San Diego 619 said:


> Absolutely i will have a new lac comming out not the old brown one patterns candy on some show shit but still a streetcar.... can yall give me some ideas on colors


only thing i can give you is another loss mr lopez chippers crew pull up


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

Dre1only said:


> I know that ain't ?


i like the rag 62 my boy got mine out the paint but it still need a lot of work thinking about kicking him back a little more lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

hoppinmaddness said:


> Dena were u at my lil bro lookin for a hop


i got this red 64 i am about re paint for you little bro but first i need to break of the Lopez crew then your little bro you and jj call y'all the az crew


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

Smash so hard bumper falls 








I dont think you ready for this dena


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

El Pasifico 64


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

*try me then*



hoppinmaddness said:


> Smash so hard bumper falls :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm gonna have to pull something out soon right now just street builds but I got some thing come'n out soon :yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OzqKj0qayQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jus sayin lopez customs doin the damn thang my boy got a new ls streetcar i got a new wagon streetcar both clean will be reppin soon


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


>


Hell yeah 619 I see you and that shit looks clean can't. wait to see it finished you gonna do a arms or u b:thumbsup:ar


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Jus sayin lopez customs doin the damn thang my boy got a new ls streetcar i got a new wagon streetcar both clean will be reppin soon


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

i like that 57 wagon. what kit is this?


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I will be on some street shit for a while bringing all my cars down to street now watch dena call me out cuz my csra r street lol jk its all good


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

customcoupe68 said:


> i like that 57 wagon. what kit is this?


57 Nomad wagon thanks homie it will be on servos soon to lockup and lay too


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 can i get a street hop with ur 57 wagon


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

I will be callin out every streetcar with this clean ass wagon


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dre1 can i get a street hop with ur 57 wagon


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yup i did that LOPEZCUSTOMS TTT


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

San Diego 619 said:


> Dre1 can i get a street hop with ur 57 wagon


its static build just for looks it ain't cut homie not hop'n it fam I got my 53 tho


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmymR_FUkq4&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

Hop off dena were u at


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Bang :guns: Bang :guns: Bang :guns:_ I don't remember when was the last time I had a 64 but I'm sure it was my 1:1 and I really did that, rolled the fucc out that Sixty Four and sold it to the Homie _:h5:

















































_ 
I'm gonna change up the game @ Hot Boys Hydraulics _














_Got these skirts from hack shack, I had to sand and shape them to get them to look descent but if anybody got some official skirts hit me up _:x:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

who wants some


----------

